# Wardy's Natty Powerlifting Journey



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*OK time to start a log I think!*

*07/02/11*

My aim ultimately is to put on muscle and get stronger. I am 21 have been training for about 6 months on and off though only realised my training/diet was crap about 6 weeks ago (when I joined this site really) lol. I am kinda a natural athlete(ish) always been a good sprinter and long jumper. My dad is an ex-powerlifter/BBer and this is probably where my interest and enthusiasm comes from.

As it stands I am about 12st dead on(this was 3 weeks ago) and 5'9 tall. My new years target was to get to 13st(hopefully getting alot stronger along the way).

I am working up to enter a Powerlifting comp within the year(hopefully) just to kinda get a score and a change from the gym workouts aswell as something to aim for/improve on. My first target score is 400kg.

PBs atm are:

- 4 reps on 120kg on Deadlift

- 2 reps on 90kg on Bench

- I only started squats about 3-4 weeks ago started on 3x10 on 60kg but yesterday did 3x10 on 70kg

*09/05/11*

Hit my New Years target of 13st after 5 months of bulking and training. Happy with size time to concentrate on increasing my lifts now!!

*28/08/11*

So after 7months of proper training I made it to my first powerlifting meet BDFPA South East Qualifier 82.5kg class (BW 82.4kg) and got a total of 440kg- 140/105/195. Comp videos on page 22

*29/01/12*

Lifted in BDFPA Southern Counties Champs in 82.5kg class (BW 81.4kg) wasn't a great day abit ill prepared and under fed totalled 457.5kg 155/102.5/200 abit disappointing 

Comp vids page 50

*01/12/12*

SE Qualifier 2012

BW = 88.7kg

Squat 165kg / Bench 117.5kg / deadlift 207.5kg = Total 490kg

Qualified for the British in my age/weight class which is in April and I will hopefully make.

So bodyweight went up and I accepted that I won't be a 82.5 lifter anytime soon so lifted in the 90kg class which will probably be the class for me in the future. Got nowhere near my admittedly optimistic targets set after last comp but considering I struggled with a few months off starting a new job in the summer I was very happy with my lifts and pbs were had on every lift so a good day for me! Comp vids on page 134

*Goals For 2013!!*

140 front squat

180+ back squat

130+ bench

90+ push press

230 deadlift


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right will start loggin pics & weight tomorrow as I forgot the 40p for the gym scales and I need batteries for me camera doh!

But did a back sesh as follows:

*Deadlift*- 8x 50kg, 6x 80kg, 6x 100kg, 3x 120kg(no wraps grip failed-sucks I know), then I tested out my newly purchased wraps and managed 7x 120kg 

*BB bent over rows*- 8x 60kg, 8x 60kg, 6x 60kg(a bit disappointing) - Quick question here should I lower the weight to say 50kg here and make sure my form is perfect or is it OK to struggle a bit on the last few reps of each set and slightly raise back?

*Lat pulldowns*

I do as follows: 2x 8 widegrip(no 12), 2x 8 close grip(no 12), 2x 8 behind neck(no 12, are these OK to do?), 2x 8 inverted palms(different bar attachment thingy no 11), then 2x 8 close grip palms towards me(no 11)

* Floor seated single handle(2) rows* 3x 8(full rack on the machine think its no20)

*standing back rippers* This is what I like to call these. Put the handles to about shoulder height grab left handle with right hand and right handle with left arm and rip out till your arms are like you are on the crucifix lol. 3x 8-10 of these on no2.

Then today I finished off with the *seated back extending machine *thing that I've never used before but guess its good for lower back/core strength. Did 3x 10 on this on about no17.

Tomorrow is chest and I will be using the BB and try for something similar to what a guy in the strength/power section suggested. Will also try and post pics and weigh myself.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK so yesterday I did chest as I said I would. Gentle warm up then started off fresh to try 5x5 on the flat bench with BB. Anyway this is what I did.

Flat Bench BB BP *5x5 80kg *(very happy with this never gone up to 80 before for reps and even managed a 6th on my last set  )

Incline DB BP *1x12 20kg, 2x10-12 22.5kg*

Incline DB Flys *3x10 12.5kgs*

Cable Crossovers Not sure exactly what these would be called but starting with hands at about shoulder level elbows at right angleish and press down and in till hands meet infront of waist and hold for a sec or two to hit the lower pecs. *3x12-15*

BW dips *4x10*

BW 78kg or 12st 3 

Will follow with pics for next one(keep forgetting batteries) having rest day tonight will hit shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK Yesterday was rest day went and did shoulders today which I really hate with passion! Wasn't a great session I really feel like I cant make my shoulders stronger especially concerning isolation exercises etc. Maybe this is because its hard to get stronger doing these and more for definition/size...?

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press* 20kgs 2x10 1x9

*DB Arnie Press* 15kg 1x8 12.5kgs 1x10

*military Press BB* 30kg 2x8

*Behind Neck Press* 27.5kg 1x8 (gave up/bored/tired)

*DB Front raises* 8kg 2x12-15

*DB Shrugs* 25kgs 3x10

*Cable 1 Arm lateral raises* 3x10

*Upright Rows on Cables With Handles* 2x10

*Notes*

Hate doing shoulders really feel like its a struggle to get stronger though I guess I was using 15kg DBs for shoulder Press about 6 months ago but everythingelse seems abit static. Shoulders are defo getting bigger but not sure how much strength is going up..

How does my workout look?.. Too much stuff maybe should consolidate it?

How about my numbers of sets reps?

Feedback really appreciated here guys!

PS Will follow with weight every week as doing it everyday seems abit silly. Will also take a photo after my arms session tomorrow


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BUMP for feedback


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Had a pretty terrible weekend eating multiple kebabs/burgers drinking about a months worth of alcohol and not getting much sleep but Yesterday I couldnt be assed with gym so did a basic back sesh in my garage.

*Deadlifts*

*1x10 50kg*

*1x10 70kg*

*1x10 90kg*

*1x8 105kg*

*1x8 115kg*

*Bent Over Rows*

*2x8 60kg 1x6 60kg*

*Pullups*

*2x6 BW*

*Notes*

Doing deadlifts in my garage my bar is slightly thinner and I found it alot easier to grip(normally my grip fails at about 6x110kgish) and felt like I coulda gripped any amount of weight my back would allow. Also found it easier to get it past my shins as its not as thick...

Bent Over Rows I don't wanna drop weight but Im not managing 3x8 which is abit frustrating. Pullsup I havent really done for months-used to be able to do do 20 in a set(admittedly not after DL's, BOR's and I weigh about a stone more) but only managed 2x6 and couldnt be assed with last set which was abit frustrating!


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Some nice lifting there. You thought about buying a gripper to try and improve your grip strength?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK so yday I did chest carrying on with the 5x5 BP routine but stupidly upped the weight at the beginning.

*Flat BB BP*

*85kg 1x4 1x3*

*80kg 2x5*

*Incline DB BP*

*25kgs 2x8 1x7*

*Incline Flys Super-Setted with cable flys*

*10kgs 3x10-12*

*level 4 + 2kg weight 3x10*

*Peckdeck*

*Level 8 3x10*

*Notes*

Should not have upped the weight to 85kg on bench after only 1 week at 80kgs that was silly. Spoke to my dad about it he reckons I coulda been abit tired after DL's and BOR's day before but I didnt seem to feel that strong but either way think 5x5 on 80kg for a few more weeks before I try and up it again.

Also been off the cyclone for about 10 days or so now maybe Ive lost some strength..?

*Weight 78.4kg or 12st'4- *Happy about this as I havent lost any weight since coming off cyclone so lets keep on eating and try and increase weight/strength now!

- May do shoulders tonight


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterday was legs and abit of shoulder but felt abit tired after chest day before.

*Squats*

*50kg 1x10*

*80kg 3x8*

*Leg Press Machine*

*Full Rack 3x12-15*

*Leg Extentions*

*level 12 3x12-15*

*Hamstring Machine*

*Level 10 3x12-15*

*Shoulder DB Press*

*20kg 2x10*

*DB Shrugs*

*25kg 2x10 1x8*

*Cable Lateral raises*

*Level 2 3x10-12*

*Notes*

Squats felt good no problems with 3x8 and went nice and low. Hamstring machine seems to have twinged me slightly(abit tight). Shoulders were abit tired after chest day before so only did a little bit for them.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> OK Yesterday was rest day went and did shoulders today which I really hate with passion! Wasn't a great session I really feel like I cant make my shoulders stronger especially concerning isolation exercises etc. Maybe this is because its hard to get stronger doing these and more for definition/size...?
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> ...


A lot of lifting on your shoulder day, i struggle with my shoulders and find it really hard to bring them on .

It might be better to concentrate on OHP and drop most the isolation

Say

BB OHP

DB OHP

Lat Raises

Some might ave some better advice than me

Good luck


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Or maybe look at push/pull/legs routines and hit your chest and shoulders on the same day


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been looking at push/pull/leg routines and may try one in the future. Right now im quite keen to have 4-5 sessions a week though. Will see how it goes before opting to change. Looking to build up to my first Powerlifting Comp later this year-want to be a good 83-84kg so I can cut down to the 82.5kg class and be as big as I can!


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Best of luck mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK Yesterday I was going to rest but as I'm out today and most likely won't train sat or sun I thought I'd go and do arms.

*EZ barl curls*

*37.5kg 3x8(*last set was a struggle)

*DB Isolation curls*

*10kg 2x10 9kg 1x10*

*Close Grip BP*

*3x10 60kg*

*standing skull crushers*

*3x10 22.5kg*

*Kickbacks*

*2x10 17.5kg*

*Notes*

Felt like that was ample bicep work although I'm not aching today (and never really seem to ache much atm anywhere besides back..). Close grip was very close like hands maybe 6 inches apart(I bench quite close anyway) and felt a good burn on my triceps and thinking of going 65kg for close grip next time. Have stopped doing any dips for a while as it was stressing my pec and rear delt region.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK So yesterday I did my back session.

*21/02/11 *

*Back*

Deadlifts

60kg 1x8

80kg 1x6

100kg 1x6

110kg 1x6

*120kg 1x6 **(PB no straps)*

*140kg 1x3 (PB with straps)*

Bent Over Rows

60kg 2x8 (overhand grip)

50kg 1x8 55kg 1x8 (underhand grip)

Lat Pulldowns

Wide Grip level 12 2x8

hands facing each other 2x8

Seated Rows

Full Rack 2x8-10

Back Rippers(lol I dont know)

3x8-10

*Notes*

Did Deadlifts yesterday with matts either side which are about 1-2 inches thick. I realise these will be abit easier like this and this will not be how it will be in a comp but I really enjoyed it. Feel abit dirty about classing these as PBs with matts but meh I guess. Having said that I must have been feeling stronger because my grip was fine after 6x120kg and I felt I had 10 in me easy 

Tried BOR's with underhand grip for first time yesterday and got a good pump from it think I will continue doing 2 sets of over 2 sets of under!

Chest tonight and I will be weighing myself + posting progress pic.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK tonight was chest.

*22/02/11*

*Chest*

Flat BB BP

80kg 1x5, 4x4

Decline DB BP

25kg 3x8-10

Decline DB Flys Supersetted with Cable Crossovers

3x10, 3x10

*Notes*

Pretty disappointed I couldn't bang out my 5x5 on 80kg like I wanted maybe this has something to do with being abit achey and exhausted all over from heavy back session the day before- im thinking about resting a day after back next week before hitting chest. Implementing some Decline DB BP after reading some interesting stuff about it here saying it was best for overall chest development- will continue doing this for 4 weeks atleast I think. My biceps are hurting abit esp my right one which is the one I use for underhand on the DL so defo having a rest tomoz before I hit legs and shoulders on Thurs!

*Weight: 12'5 78.5kg*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BTW guys whats the best way to upload a fcking picture? Been trying for half hour now I want it to be in the thread not some gay link...Its a JPEG image off my digital cameera but forsome reason won't let me upload???


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Was supposed to rest today but as I didnt go into work I started getting bored so went and did legs.

*23/02/11*

Squats

60kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

*90kg 1x6*

*100kg 1x3*

Seated Leg Press(Fullrack)

2x12-15 Feet positioned low

2x12-15 Feet positioned high

Seated Leg Extentions

2x10 Level 12

Seated Hamstring Machine

3x12-15 Level 10

*Notes*

Never been above 80kg on squat so bold lifts are PBs. 90kg felt good though was starting to sweat by this point 100kg I think I could pushed 4 out but no spotter and legs tired from previous sets so left it at 3 but still happy with this. Right bicep still hurting abit from Mondays session so will def give arms/shoulders a miss tomorrow/Friday and will rest up till atleast Sunday!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice work on this lad, you seem to be doing well and gaining strength.

Wll be keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks man all feedback wellcome!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Did an arms session on Saturday so thought I'd log it now as I was busy over weekend.

*26/02/11*

EZ Bar Curls

*42.5kg 2x8, 1x7*

DB Isolation Curl

8kg 1x10

9kg 2x10

CGBP

60kg 1x10

*65kg 2x10, 1x8*

Weighted Seated Dips

35kg on lap 3x10-12

Skull Crushers

17.5kg 1x10

22.5kg 2x8

*Notes*

Put another 2.5kg on each side on the EZ bar Curls and managed 2 sets of 8 then failed at 7 on last set but felt pretty chuffed with that-may start doing BB curls instead soon but will see as last time it stressed my wrists. Also put another 2.5kgs on each side on the CGBP which is most I've gone up to and almost managed 3x10 after a set on 60kgs so think Id be able to do 3x10 on it OK will see next week. Strange thing is I don't think Id be able to do alot more than that 3x10 on standard BP though my standard grip is quite close I have been told so obv got more tricep strength then shoulder/chest.

Kinda wanna have a crack at 80kg again tonight on the BP and do my heavy chest session but peck is still hurting from weeks ago + did this session on Saturday so may not be 100% recovered(noticed it doing air cricket shots in the lunchroom lol). But haven't eaten enough today so don't really wanna do back as its quite knackering so may just do legs but will see how I feel abit later.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*28/02/11*

Deadlifts

60kg 1x10

100kg 1x8

120kg 1x6

*130kg 1x4*

*140kg 1x3*

Bent Over Rows

60kg 3x8 (palms inwards)

55kg 3x8 (palms outwards)

Lat Pulldowns

level 12 3x8 (widegrip)

level 12 2x8 (palms inwards)

Seated Rows

Fullrack 3x8(grip goin)

Backrippers

level 3 3x8

*Notes*

PB on DL with no wraps(though had mats either side again) on 130kg for 4 and 140kg for 3. Did 6 sets of Bent Over Rows which in hindsight seems abit too many but I like to do them with the 2 different grips. Grip was going from the lat pulldowns onwards. Rest day tonight to watch united and back on Weds for chest or legs.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*02/03/11*

BBBP Flat

*80kg 4x5 1x6(pushed 6 on last set)*

Decline DBBP

*27.5kg 1x8 1x7*

25kg 1x7

Cable Cross Overs SS Incline DB Flys

2x 10 2x10

1x8 1x8

*Notes*

80kg never felt so easy as it did tonight managed to push a 6th on last set which is a jonit PB (though perhaps better form now) all with perfect form so very happy about that. Decline DBBP after with 27.5kgs is kinda a PB in the sense I used 25kgs before after doing my 5x5 on 80kg so happy with that aswell.

*Weight 12'10*

OK slightly worried about this as I've gone up 5lbs from last week lol eek! Im putting it down to eating a huge lunch earlier in the day but having said that I did feel stronger than I ever have done I felt today. If I'm still 12'10 next week(ormore dare I say it) I may consider dropping to say 3-3.5k calories instead of 4k a day or add in some cardio or high intensity work. Will be doing shoulders and legs tomorrow and cant wait to do some squats(sad I know)!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*03/03/11*

*Squats*

60kg 1x6

*100kg 4x5*

60kg 1x15

*Seated Leg Press*

2x12-15

*Seated Leg Extentions*

*3x10 level 13*

*Seated Hamstring Curl*

3x12-15 level 12

*Military Press*

40kg 2x8 1x6(failure)

*Notes*

Managed 4x5 on 100kg on squat which is a PB. Not sure I was totally comfortable with the weight though and only had 1 spotter. After about the 3rd set my lower back was really starting to ache and I had to cut short the seated leg press. I then did Military Press for the first time(normally use DBs) and I definitely liked the exercise though its very hard and not managing 3x8 on 40kg is pretty pathetic-having said that my lower back was hurting/too tired by this point so I think I should be able to do these with ese on another day.

Is it normal for the lower back to ache this much? I did do a heavy Deadlift session on Monday which my dads says lower back muscles can take up to 6 days to recover(is this true?) but it was real agony last night. seems OK this morning though.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just to update everyone I've been ill since Saturday and don't know how much weight I've lost but I'm fearing the worst after being sick on Saturday night eating next to nothing on Sunday-then struggling to eat my lunch yesterday and today... Plan was to go back tomorrow but I'm thinking maybe wait till I'm 100% better? Only thing is I haven't trained since Thursday and don't wanna leave it much longer if I can help it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd wait until your feeling 100% mate. If you go back too soon, you won't have the strength to complete a proper workout and this will be demoralising, plus there's probably health reasons as well why you shouldn't train when not fully fit.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*10/03/11*

OK First session back since Thursday due to this damn illness. Not feeling quite 100% but atleast 80% and its been a week so I forced myself to get down there but took it reasonably easy.

*Deadlifts(mats either side)*

60kg 1x10(overhand)

80kg 1x8(overhand)

100kg 1x8(alternate)

120kg 1x6(alternate)

*Squats*

60kg 3x10

*Military Press*

40kg 2x10 1x6

*Lat Pulldowns*

Level 12 3x10(wide grip)

Palms facing 1x10

*Weight 12'9*

*Notes*

First of all really glad my weight hasn't changed much-forcing down those protein shakes has helped! Grip was very weak did first 2 sets overhand but was failing at 80kg then last 2 sets were alternate and grip was still a struggle. Probably should have stopped on 100kg but did 120kgx6 anyway...Squats 60kg felt like a tonne lol and I was sweating like I was running through a rainforest after my last set- definitely one of the exercises that puts your body through hell after an illness but glad I did them. Looking to do chest tomorrow said I'd go Fitness First with a mate and she does pretty tough BB workouts so think I may be put through my paces lol!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK haven't updated for a while but had a couple of sessions.

*14/03/11*

*Flat BB BP*

Bar x many

60kg 1x8

80kg 4x5(spotters were awful and felt bad keep asking them so left it at 4 sets)

*Squats*

60kg 1x8

90kg 5x5(good form on all back nice and straight drivin with the legs)

*Military Press(EZ curl bar as BB was taken)*

47.5kg 1x8 2x6 1x5(failure)

*Decline Situps*

3x20

*15/03/11*

*Deadlifts(mats)*

60kg 1x8

100kg 1x6

120kg 1x6

140kg 1x3(wraps but not utilised properly as grip failed)

*150kg x1 *

*Decline DBBP*

*32.5kgs 3x8 1x7(failure)*

*Lat Pulldowns*

*Level 13 3x8*

*Notes*

Just about fully recovered but picked up a kinda ear infection/ache and been given penicilyn for it- *Will this affect my strength?*

PB on the deadlift though I knew I could do 150kg. I wanna get some chalk so I can grip it better think Im gonna have a few Deadlift sessions lighter though and cracking my form to hopefully build up some lower back muscle. Also getting stronger on the lat pulldowns though probably because I didn't do BOR's before but ohwell!

Also heaviest I've gone on Decline DBBP but haven't done alot of DBBP lately...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/03/11*

*Seated DB Press*

22.5kg 2x8 1x6

*Squats*

40kg 1x8

80kg 3x8(sweating hard)

60kg 1x8(wide stance)

*BB Curls*

40kg 2x8 1x6(first time I've used a BB for curls-hurts wrists abit but gotta strengthen em!)

*DB Shrugs*

27.5kg 2x8

*Notes*

Got told by a female personal trainer that my squat stance is too narrow...I did laugh abit to myself but tried one set of wider stance for last drop set and it felt abit awkward and actually hurt my back quite abit...Maybe I'm just a natural narrow stance squatter. I mean my quads are alot bigger stronger than my hams and I don't have alot of weight so narrow would probably suit me best..?

PS blue for PB now as its easier to spot/follow


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got my liquid chalk on Friday and was raring to give it a go so did a session as follows.

*21/03/11*

*Deadlifts(matts either side)*

60kg 1x10(overhands)

90kg 1x8(overhands)

110kg 1x6(overhands)

130kg 1x5(mixed grip)

150kg x 3 x 5

*Squats*

60kg 3x10-12

*Military Press*

40kg 1x8

50kg 1x6, 1x6, 1x3

*Lat pulldowns*

Level 13 2x8(left last set as bicep was twinging)

*Notes*

Massssssive PB for me on deadlifts as week before I only managed 1 rep on 150kg before grip failing. I planned on doing one triple and dropping for a set but it felt so good/easy I did 5 triples! Can't stress enough how good this liquid chalk is for anyone with grip problems!! Also went up to 50kg on the military press planned on doing 3x6 but failed on last set-my shoulders are pathetically weak lol..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*22/03/11*

*Incline DBBP*

15kg 1x10

25kg 2x8 1x7(failure)

*Incline DB Flys*

12.5kg 2x8-10

*BB Shrugs*

70kg 1x10

90kg 1x8, 1x7

70kg 2x8

*Skullcrushers*

27.5kg 2x8 1x6(failure)

*Wrist rolls*

12.5kg 2x8-10

*Grip Work*

2x10kg weights pinched in either hand- hold till failure 3 times.

*Weight 12'9:80.1kg*

*Notes*

Haven't done any incline bench in a while always been pretty weak to not be able to do 3x8 with the 25s was pretty shocking lol-form was good mind down nice and slow right to chest and explode out. Bench was quite steep about 50-60 degrees I guess. Did some BB shrugs which felt good and got a nice pump. Going to start adding some grip and forearm work which I started last night. I have pretty small wrist/hands so this is imperative up my grip/forearm strength. Going to start timing my plate pinches till failure and see how quickly I can improve.

Weight is still 12'9 and hasn't gone up for about 3 weeks I think which is abit strange. I think I have been slacking slightly with the calorific intake though and not getting my target 4k calories...getting stronger though so something must be happening to my muscles lol

ALSO excrutiating kind of aching in both my biceps which started after yesterdays session I think and started again last night. Not sure what the cause is as I hardly do any bicep work as it is but I'm gonna rest up tonight anyhow.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hey m8 its looking better , are you still wanting to compete in power lifting ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks man. Yeah looking to enter a drug free comp maybe sometime in the summer. Initial target was 400kg total but might set myself 450 target. Gonna grab my dads belt & wraps start training with those soon get an idea of how much they will help me. You a PL'er?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no im into strongman , might be and idea for you to decide what fed and what type of powerlifting comp your wanting to enter then hit the training hard specifically for that comp they normally bench dead and squat but you can get single lift comps , have a look on sugden barbell site that will give you an idea for meets and lifts you need to beat


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm looking to join the BDPFA and enter one of their comps. I will commit to one soon but for now just try and get my lifts up 

Strongman thats cool...you gotta log up would be interestin to follow?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i keep meaning to get a log put up but never seem to be bothered lol maybe one day , ive got some videos i can post up for it too just as i say never get round to it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes next step for my log is to post up some vids get some advice on form will get someone to do that for me soon actually.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

theres a vid of me doing farmers walk my youtube isnt working so i didnt see it but the red cylinders are 70 kg so the one with the plates on adds up to 110kg in each hand .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool will check it out when I get home mate- haven't got the updated flash player at work.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ok m8 ,if you ever get chance go to the ministry of muscle in aylesford kent and pay for a session with steve winters he will increase your lifts in 10 mins top bloke was a great bodybuilder strongman and powerlifter he now trains many powerlifters .


----------



## am3y (Jun 16, 2010)

I thought I had an account on this already set up just hadnt used it yet. doing good ben keep it up x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

am3y said:


> I thought I had an account on this already set up just hadnt used it yet. doing good ben keep it up x


am3y are you bens mrs ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

haha tanku! Think you should start a log too  'build up to bikini comp'! There is quite a few girls with logs up on here..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> am3y are you bens mrs ?


lol shes not my mrs but she is an avid trainer!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK just to update everyone I've been checking the BDFPA British qualifying totals - http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/qualifying/british.pdf

I've chosen this fed because its tested and they carry out regular in & out of comp tests so would be nice to be competing on a level playing field 

*In the 82.5's unequipped Junior I need 440kg total to qualify. So thats my target!!*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*25/03/11*

*DB Shoulder Press*

22.5kgs 2x8,1x7(failure)

*Squats*

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x6

90kg 1x6

110kg 1x4

90kg 1x8

*BB Bench Press*

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x6

90kg 1x3 x1 fail

*Weight 12'9*

*Notes*

Squats I went up to 110kg and got 4 reps out which was kinda was I was going for. Last one was abit dodgy but they were all good depth. Almost got 3x8 on 22.5kg DBs on shoulder press and 1 rep more than last time I tried so happy with that. I then stupidly went up to 90kg on the bench press after 3 sets of shoulder press till failure wasn't the best time to do this...and with a chest injury but I tried and got 3 reps out which is still a PB as last time I tried 90kg was around xmas time and got 2 reps out but wanted 4 or 5 reps and think if I was fresh and injury-free, 5 on 90kg would be realistic target and is what I will be aiming for.

Weight hasn't gone up for a while now might have to look at getting some mid morning mid afternoon snacks in.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*28/03/11*

With my chest injury and having a pretty messy weekend I prob shouldn't have gone to the gym but I didn't have work and was bored so decided to do some leg work. Just purchased some RAGENO3 over the weekend which I tested out today and it worked well as I was pretty tired before I left but felt good when I got to gym!

*Squats*

Bar x many

60kg 1x8

90kg 3x8

*Seated Leg Press*

Full rack 3x20

*Seated Leg Extentions*

Level 14 3x10

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

Level 12 3x10-12

*Isolation DB Curls*

10kgs 1x10

15kgs 2x8-10

*Notes*

I got a 3x8 PB on the squat and they felt good. Sweated out a lot of alcohol at the gym today lol!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My gym has had a complete re-vamp all the old stuff is gone and replaced by new stuff. This is great except I'm pretty sure there is now NO free bar and only a smith machine which is gonna pretty much **** up my Power lifting training! There may be another free bar I can use for deadlifts but pretty sure squats and bench press will now have to be done with the smith machine.

*31/03/11*

*DBBP Flat*

32kg 2x8, 1x7(failure)

*DBBP Incline*

24kg 3x8

*BB Curls*

35kg 2x8, 1x7(failure)

*Reverse Grip Curls*

20kg 3x8-10

*Pec Deck*

60kg 2x8-10

*Skull Crushers*

17kg 1x10

25kg 1x8

*CGBP*

45kg 2x10-12

*Notes*

Was kinda playin around with the new gym equipment today. All the machines are nice and new and smoother etc. The DB's are a different shape and more weight seems to be on the sides found them a little harder but just a case of getting used to them I guess. Need to check if there is infact a free bar that can be used for deadlifts but Im pretty sure all squats and benchpress will now have to be done with ther smith machine which im sure will be great for development but a pain when trying to work up my numbers for a PL comp!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Haven't posted for a while I've had a few mess around sessions at the new gym testing out the smith machine new equipment and such but will carry on by posting Fridays back session.

*Deadlifts*

60kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

100kg 1x6

mixed grip

120kg 1x6

140kg 3x5

*Bent Over Row*

Palms out

60kg 3x8

*Lat Pulldowns*

75kg 3x8

*Seated Rows*

Full rack 3x8-10

*Notes*

Was a good session Im trying out some NO(nitric oxide) atm which does seem to give me an insane pump but not worth the money I don't think so prob won't bother getting any once this is gone. I was thinking about going for 5x5 on 140kg but the 3rd set of 5 was tough so left it at that and first time Ive used 140kg for reps so happy with 3x5 for now.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Once again guys been abit slack posting as internet at work has been down and its been difficult finding the time. Ive had a chest and shoulder session through the week but dont remember exactly how it went down so will start with my 1RM PB attempt on the bench press yesterday in my garage.

*16/04/11*

*Bench Press Flat*

50kg x 5

60kg x 4

70kg x 1

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x 1 (went for second rep and just failed but close)

*17/04/11*

*Deadlifts*

bar x many

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg 4x5

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg 3x8

*Seated Rows*

Full Rack 3x10-12

*Notes*

Decided to finally go for 3 figures on the bench press yesterday in my garage and got it!! Well happy with that and it went up nicely so maybe was good for 105kg or so but who knows...Looking to get up to 110kg now!

Deadlifts felt pretty decent was going to do 5x5 on 140kg but did quite a few reps leading to it and left it at 4 sets of 5 which is still a pb. Think I will go for 145kg for 4 or 5 sets of 5 next week.

*Weight: 12'10 80.6kg*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*18/04/11*

*Flat DBBP*

34kg 3x8

*Decline DBBP*

28kg 3x8

*Incline Flys*

12kgs 3x8-10

*Cable crossovers(out in front)*

24kg each side 3x10

*Cable Pushdowns*

10kg each side 3x10

*Skull Crushers*

25kg 2x8 1x7 failure

*Notes*

3 good full sets on the 34s today followed by 3 good sets on 28s decline felt pretty good. Did some chest development stuff cables flys etc haven't hit chest like this in a while and the pump was ridiculous!

Also gonna make a concious effort to up my calorific intake and protein as I reckon some days I might only be getting 3k calories 150g protein or so which isnt enough and I'm still stuck at 12'10


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tonight session *19/04/11*

*Smith Squats*

30kg 1x8

50kg 1x6

70kg 1x5

100kg 3x5

*Seated Leg Extentions*

50kg 4x8-10

*Seated Leg Press(with body moving)*

cant remember weight 3x10-12

*Seated DB Curls*

16kg 3x8

*Cable 1 arm curls*

18kg 3x8

*Notes*

100kg smith squats felt really tough and back was cranking it up on 4th 5th rep. Planned on doing 4x5 but went to toilet and some lanky pr**k jumped on while I was gone and then started squatting 90kg with safety clip on about chest height and was literally doing 1/4 reps- made me chuckle. Gonna rest up now prob till Fri or Sat.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Tonight session *19/04/11*
> 
> *Smith Squats*
> 
> ...


That's not the attitude is it mate? and secondly people may laugh at you when you say you're going to do a comp with your current weights.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

well no honestly you would have had to laugh at his form. I'm not normally one for laughing at others but he was real skinny guy and guess he just saw me squatting 100kg and thought i gotta do close to that. He was literally just bending his back abit going 6 inches down and going back up. More annoyed I didnt get to finish my sets did ask a mate to watch it but he obv didnt!

And anyone wants to laugh at my lifts I couldnt give 2 ****s! Like my location says I'mnot under any misconceptions Im only 21 have been training 6 months or so and these are personal goals. Its just when people put on too much weight and do 1/4 reps makes me wanna say something to them not in a nasty way but yaknow...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't worry bout where your lifts are now, fella. It's where they are next week, next month, next years that counts. Takes lots of determination and bl00dy mindedness to get to where you want to be. Keep the faith.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah cheers mingster I do have the want to increase lifts lots and now like most beginner weightlifters. My dad has been setting me targets and wants me to pull 220kg deadlift by my next comp which will be tough. I'm looking to get to by the end of the year 110kg+ bench 150kg+ squat and 200kg+ deadlift at <82.5kg BW. Was chatting to him about his first ever PL comp and aparently he lifted 125/105/260 after about 6 months training. Reckons first ever time he tried deadlifting he worked up to 220kg which seems crazy he was 27 though. I'm gna try out some knee wraps and a belt soon for the squat see how much difference that makes.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Went to do a session today and won't even bother posting as i did about 4 sets in total before feeling tired...Drinking Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sun has taken it outer me need to get some food down me today before I do some deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*26/04/11*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

Mixed grip

150kg 2 x 5

*Bent Over Rows*

Palms out 60kg 2 x 8

*Chin ups(palms facing)*

1 x 8

1 x 6(failure-poor)

*Lat pulldowns wide grip*

70kg 2 x 8

*Smith Squats*

70kg 2 x 12

*Notes*

Rep PB on 150kg today. Was planning on going for 3x5 but last rep on the second set was a real struggle so left it at 2 sets of 5 but still very happy! Did some kinda speed squats with 70kg to get a sweat on before I left.

*Weight 12'11 81.2kg*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*28/04/11*

*Flat DBBP*

warm up

36kg 1x8, 1x7(failed 8th rep), 1x5(failed 6th rep)

*Decline Smith BP*

50kg 1x8, 1x6, 1x6 (arms fried now)

*Incline DB Flys*

12kgs 3x8

*Peckdeck*

40kg 3x10

*Cable pulley flys*

6kgs 3x10

*Hanging leg raisers*

1x12, 1x10, 1x8

*Kneeling ab pulldowns*

3x15-20

*Notes*

Did a kinda BB workout today just fancied getting abit of a pump. Thought I would try for 3x8 on the 36kg DB's today but after failing 8th rep on 2nd set my arms were dead and managed a pittyful 5 reps on last set. Started using kre-alkylyn creatine today hopefully put on some strength and size in a few weeks...thats the idea anyway


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hi mate... first off when is your planned comp? second I def thing you need to change your program to a strength/powerlifing oriented one, get rid of all the excess work (too many exercises per bp for eg) and concentrate on the main lifts for now, as you progress you can identify your week points and then add in assistance exercises to combat those... 5x5 style programs like starting strength or madcow etc are a good strength builder... I will be entering my first comp in september with the BPC and am sooo looking forward to it... I will be popping in to the aylesford gym soon to get my form checked and to start training the commands (currently train in my garage with a rack that has all the bits needed)... good luck with it all mate...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK well was going to try enter a BDPFA comp but now I'm unsure as the British has already come and gone. So going to look for another alternative comp some point later in the year.

I know I should really get a proper routine nailed down but I'm honestly happy with what I'm doing. I do all the main lifts and just add in some other stuff/occasional pump sessions when I feel like it or too sore to do deadlifts or squats.

What do you dislike about what Im doing?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I dont dislike anything, just think if you want to do powerlifting then you need to work the 3 main lifts more and all the fluff exercises less... theres heaps of info on powerlifting around and I see youre a member of powerliftingUK... heaps of stuff there about fine tuning your workout... but it is after all only my opinion, if youre happy then carry on mcduff


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

well I work deadlifts once a week squats once or twice a week and bench once or twice a week and mix in some shoulder ab and some other accessory exercises. Don't get me wrong I will def be trying madcow or wendlers at some point in the near future. Having said that I'm making decent strength gains doing what I'm doing if you read the beginning of my log you'll see. Appreciate the advice though man don't mean to sound like I know-=it-all cause I don't!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*29/04/11*

*Military Press*

25kg 1x8

40kg 1x6

45kg 4x6

*Squats*

50kg 1x8

80kg 1x6

100kg 3x5

*DB Shrugs*

34kg 3x10

*Notes*

Went to Fitness first with my mate yesterday pretty nice gym but didn't really wanna hear the 20 mins of sales patter just to have a trial. Did squats with a bar for first time in a while took abit of getting used to. Seems like 100kg always feels heavy on the squat and isn't getting any easier so maybe need to have a rethink on how im training my squats...any suggestions?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Not doing shoulder movements before squatting would be a start imo.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*01/05/11*

*Seated DB Curls*

16kg 3 x 8

*Close Grip EZ Bar Curls*

27.5kgs 3 x 10

*1 Arm Cable Curls*

18kg 3 x 8-10

*CG Smith BP*

Bar +

20kg 1 x10

40kg 1 x 8

50kg 3 x 8

*Skull Crushers*

20kg 3 x 10

*Behind Neck Kickbacks*

10kg 1 x 8

8kg 2 x 8

*Notes*

Just did a kinda pump session today. Back abit achey from squats on Fri and just fancied a session so did some bi/tricep work. I've put weight + bar for benchpress on the smith because someone told me the bar weighs 15kg today when I always thought it was 10kg cause it feels light....who knows! Had a huge pump today and feel like the creatine could possibly be starting to take effect as I didn't really fatigue all that much today throughout my session!

PS did some kickbacks at end of session and enjoyed them...............


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*03/05/11*

*Deadlifts*

bar x many

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

145kg 4 x 5

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*

70kg 1 x 10

75kg 2 x 8

*Close Grip palms facing*

60kg 2 x 10

*2 arm seated cable rows*

Full stack 3 x 8

*Back Rippers*

2 x 10

*Notes*

Deadlifts were pretty good had planned to do 5 x 5 though but last rep on 4th set was to failure so a little disappointed with that but its still the most weight I've done 4 x 5 on so happy days! I'm debating either training some heavy triples then dropping the weight for a few weeks or just dropping the weight now and going for 6-10 rep range. Also think I may have tendonitus in my left bicep joining it to forearm as its always niggling me but I know if i go docs he will just say don't lift any heavy weights and I'll be like bahhhh F off!

On a brighter note *Weight 12'12 81.6kg* heaviest I've been and on day 5 of my *creatine Kre-akylyn* so hopefully it will start to have a positive affect on my training soon!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

If you are serious about powerlifting then an arm day is a complete waste of time in my opinion. You would benefit more from a rest day. I notice you done overhead press before squat. Normally I would advocate doing the main lifts first. What do you mean when you siad you did squats with the bar for the first time in a while? What do you usually do them with? Apologies if i missed something, i haven't read the whole thread.

As a (novice) drug free powerlifter myself I would recommend BDFPA, why not try a divisional first?

Good luck.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Niall, thanks. Yeah I know I know arm day is a waste I am pretty serious about powerlifting but I also like to look good lol... When I said first time I did squats with a bar for a while its because my gym has been revamped and the squat rack has gone and been replaced with a smith machine. I think I will start doing 1 session a week down this warehouse thats close to me and has lots of powerlifters training there. I like the look of BDFPA and I want to try a divisional first for sure just the closer ones to me have come and gone but I will look to see what else I can find nearbyish.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*05/05/11*

*Smith Flat BP*

Bar +

20kg 1 x 10

40kg 1 x 5

75kg 3 x 5, 1 x 4 (failure)

*Incline DBBP*

26kgs 1 x 8, 1 x 6 (failure- left it at that)

*Low to high cable flys(standing)*

3 x 10

*cable flys(standing)*

3 x 10

*feet raised press ups*

1 x 10, 1 x 5 failure lol

*Notes*

Went heavy on the smith bench press for first time really. I've heard different people saying different things, some say the bar is 15kg some 10kg some 12kg it feels pretty light to me. Either way it was minimum 85kg and possibly slightly more for a good 3 x 5 almost 4 x 5 so I'm happy with that. Wanted to do 3 x 8 on 26kg on incline after but that wasnt happening. I feel like I have such crap muscular endurance atm especially on push lifts- for example doing some incline press ups at the end and I managed 10 then 5 that is pittyful lol!

Got some photos taken after my session today with a pump and will post them up soon as I have no pics up which seems abit wrong. Just gotta figure out where my cable is to my phone or how to DL android app to my phone...


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> hi mate... first off when is your planned comp? second I def thing you need to change your program to a strength/powerlifing oriented one, get rid of all the excess work (


Totlly agree you need to decide what you really want to do. Cable flyes and training in a smith machine for a powerlifting competition is mental.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to do a powerlifting comp. I have my own targets and the only reason im using the smith machine atm is because my gay gym changed all the stuff! I am def gonna start going down the local PL gym soon and I look forward to tellin you guys what its like. May even go down there tonight if not tomorrow.

I know cable flys are totally not gonna help my PL progress but I want some definition along with getting stronger and just because I'm not on a strict powerlifting regime doesn't mean I can't improve my PL lifts surely...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Urgh got very drunk last night ended up bein sick on my front doorstep been hangin allday but Ive had a full english a few shakes and my pre workout drinks and I'm going to do a leg session!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not really into the whole taking pictures but gives you an idea of what I look like physically.

All after a workout. Last one Im tensin up haha!

I'm about 12'12: 81kg and 5'9 any guesses on BF% or general feedback on strengths/weaknesses? I know my guts got abit bigger since loadin up on more carbs but that cant really be helped that much....though I should do more ab work lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*07/05/11*

*Smith Squats*

Bar +

30kg 1 x 10

60kg 1 x 5

100kg 3 x 5 (belt on)

*Leg Extentions*

65kg 3 x 8

*Leg Press*

80kg 2 x 10

*Hamstring Machine*

50kg 3 x 8

*Notes*

Felt pretty rough today after drinking 8-10 pints last night and bein sick on my doorstep lol! But went up there regardless and squats went well. Wore a belt today and felt the difference at the bottom of the lift and 100kg + bar didnt feel anywhere near as heavy though it did kill me I was sweating buckets!

*Weight 13'0: 82.6kg!!* Must be the creatine kicking in cause I've put on 3-4lbs since using it so over the moon about that!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*08/05/11*

*Military Press*

20kg 1 x 10

30kg 1 x 8

45kg 1 x 8, 1 x 7, 1 x 6

*Seated DB Press*

20kg 3 x 8

*Shrugs(bar)*

60kg 1 x 10

80kg 1 x 8

70kg 1 x 8

*DB Shrugs*

36kgs 3 x 8

*Side lateral raise on cable*

9kg 3 x 10(each arm)

*DB Isolation Curl*

16kg 2 x 8(each arm)

*Cable 1 arm curl*

18kg 2 x 8

*Notes*

Decent session wasnt really gonna go up there today but my mate wanted me to go with him so figured shoulder/traps/bis was ok to do. Military Press felt good but looking to work up to 45kg 3 x 8. Dropping to 20kg DBs after for 3 x 8 was solid also felt good. Left bicep once again feels hard when doing DB work and slight ache afterwards always. Its definite ligament damage I'm taking some glucosamine tablets atm which are supposed to be helpful so fingers crossed it improves. I should probably avoid heavy deadlifting with this injury which is something I haven't been doing...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*10/05/11*

*Bent Over Rows*

bar x 10

60kg 2 x 8

65kg 2 x 8

*Good Mornings*

20kg 1 x 10

40kg 3 x 10

*Wide Grip Pullups*

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 5(fail 6th)

*Lat Pulldown*

60kg 1 x 8

70kg 2 x 8

*Seated Rows on cable*

full stack 3 x 8

*Reverse flys AKA Back rippers*(dont know the right name)

5kg 3 x 10

*Notes*

Left deadlifts today as left bicep is/was playin up-really startin to think I've got tendonitus or whatever it is cause it won't leave me alone  bicep curls on Sunday werent the smartest idea... Did some Good mornings for first time in agessss difficult to know if youre doing them with correct form but I was bending my legs into to them abit and trying keep back straight- good pump from them.

Also did wide grip pullups for first time in ages and actually think I find them easier than chin ups which is strange no? Anyway wanted 10 8 6 but failed last set so maybe try again next week...Lat pulldowns after pullups was a silly idea not sure why I bothered...habit I guess.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*11/05/11*

*Smith Bench Press Decline*

Bar +

30kg 1 x 8

50kg 1 x 8

80kg 1 x 6(failure- misloaded bar like an idiot)

60kg 2 x 8, 1 x 7(failure)

*Decline DB flys*

12kg 1 x 10

14kg 2 x 10

*DB Pullovers*

26kg 3 x 10

*Skull Crushers*

20kg 1 x 7(failure- lol think pull overs and BP fried my triceps)

17.5kg 2 x 8

*Low to high cable pully/flys*

3 x 10

*Notes*

So as you can see I misloaded the smith bar on my 3rd set. I meant to put 60kg on the smith bar and go for 4 sets of 8 on the decline but going to failure on my misloaded 80kg + bar took it right outer me(was a PB mind) so tried going for 3 x 8 on 60kg after and almost did. Also tried some pullovers last night(think thats what theyre called) lying on bench hold DB with 2 hands lower it way behind head and pull it back over to your chest = 1 rep- got a good sweat on doing these!!

*Weight: 12'12: 81.5kg*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*13/05/11*

*Smith Squat*

Bar +

40kg 1 x 8

60kg 1 x 4

80kg 1 x 3

Belt on

120kg x 1

130kg x fail

125KG X 1 (JUST!)

70kg 2 x 10 speed squats

*Hamstring Curls*

45kg 3 x 10

*Leg Extentions*

70kg 2 x 10

80kg 2 x 8

*Single Leg Press*

80kg 2 x 8-10

*Notes*

OK so went for a single today albeit on the smith machine and got a PB!! Seemed like I was grinding it up with my back more than pressing with my legs is this usual or bad? 125kg + whatever the smith bar weighs which I'm guessing is 10kg but could be 15kg so either way I'm pretty happy. Having said that I need to do my squatting elsewhere cause training on the smith just aint no good practice if im gna do a comp.

Upped the leg extentions and they were good I love doing them for some reason! Also tried some 1 leg presses on machine at end and fck they are killer!! I could hardly walk to changing rooms were like jelly! Anyway might do a light cardio/core session tommorrow or might not but either way no weight training for a few days im feeling pretty spent all over right now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening m8 are you getting near your needed total for your comp ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Evening mate I reckon I'm getting close. I haven't maxed out on deadlifts in a while though and I've only maxed out smith squats which are different maybe harder maybe not hard to say I guess. Lets be conservative and say I think I can do:

100kg bench

130kg squat

180kg deadlift

that's only 410kg total I wanted 440kg+! Then again I could be ableto do slightly more than that...keep training hard and max out properly soon I guess is the only answer.

PS I'm in and not drunk on a Friday night first time in a long time so atleast thats improving(though don't have money or i might be out!)


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> Evening mate I reckon I'm getting close. I haven't maxed out on deadlifts in a while though and I've only maxed out smith squats which are different maybe harder maybe not hard to say I guess. Lets be conservative and say I think I can do:
> 
> 100kg bench
> 
> ...


No. Not harder.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cool

how come your not hitting just the comp lifts and basic compounds ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> No. Not harder.


You think smith squats are easier? I'm not sure really either way- I mean smith doesn't let you lean into it or anything you have to go straight down and up which I find abit difficult.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> cool
> 
> how come your not hitting just the comp lifts and basic compounds ?


Dunno guess I get bored and like to use alot of my free time down the gym so add in other stuff...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Dunno guess I get bored and like to use alot of my free time down the gym so add in other stuff...


lol ok


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> You think smith squats are easier? I'm not sure really either way- I mean smith doesn't let you lean into it or anything you have to go straight down and up which I find abit difficult.


I don't understand what you mean by "lean into it". I consider most things done freely "harder" than on a smith because there are more stabilising muscles at work. Maybe I misunderstand what you mean, but if you lean forward with any kind of weight on your back you are gonna end up rounding your back and potentially seriously injuring it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know if its harder or not I'm still pretty inexperienced with both forms. What I mean by lean into it is on the squat I sometimes lean into it ever so so lightly at the bottom of the lift maybe thats something I need to work on?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> I don't know if its harder or not I'm still pretty inexperienced with both forms. What I mean by lean into it is on the squat I sometimes lean into it ever so so lightly at the bottom of the lift maybe thats something I need to work on?


I think you will find squatting in a rack more demanding in the end. It sounds like it is something you need to work on, not knowing what your form looks like it is hard to give advice, but you really need to concentrate on keeping your back straight and head up at all through the lift. Definitely don't "lean over" at any point. Think about having a really heavy weight on your back, if you lean over your whole balance is compromised, resulting in an unstable lifting position. Not good in heavy squats. Make sure you are squatting wearing a flat shoe as well, not a running trainer.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> I think you will find squatting in a rack more demanding in the end. It sounds like it is something you need to work on, not knowing what your form looks like it is hard to give advice, but you really need to concentrate on keeping your back straight and head up at all through the lift. Definitely don't "lean over" at any point. Think about having a really heavy weight on your back, if you lean over your whole balance is compromised, resulting in an unstable lifting position. Not good in heavy squats. Make sure you are squatting wearing a flat shoe as well, not a running trainer.


Thanks for the advice. I only use the smith machine because there's no squat rack at the gym I pay for(they got rid of it). I'm gna start popping into the local spit and sawdust gym soon though theres some PLers training for the Brits apparently so will get them to check over my form and use that gym a bit more in the future hopefully!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*16/05/11*

*Planks*

30 secs, 45 secs, 60 secs

*Supermans*

10 secs x 3

*Sideplanks*(couldnt really get the hang of em)

3 x 15-20 secs

*Crunches*

3 x 10 with some crunch position holds for 3-5 secs

*Russian Twists*

3 x 10-15 8kg Kettle bell

*Turkish Get Ups*

2 x 5 12kg 1 x 5 8kg both arms

*Hanging Leg raises*

2 x 8

*Cable Ab Crunches*

50kg 3 x 15-20

*Notes*

So did my first core session like ever. Kinda enjoyed it I guess but kinda sucks not doing any serious weights haha. Think my core needs alot of work! Going to start doing one of these sessions once a week.

Turkish get ups were fcking tough and had trouble cracking the technique. Originally was going to use 12kg as a warmup weight and work up to 26kg(heaviest kettle bells in my gym) but soon realised they were a lot tougher than I first thought and actually dropped down to 8kg on last set to kinda get my technique in check.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/05/11*

Lots of stretching

*Deadlifts*

Bar x many

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg 3 x 3

*Wide Grip Pullups*

8, 8, 6 (failed 7th) 2 min rests

*Floor Seated Cable Rows*

Full stack 3 x 8 (2 sec pause on most reps- wicked squeeze!)

*Notes*

So did a pretty straight forward session tonight. Had a splitting headache all day and woke up feeling feverish this morning was praying it wouldn't turn into flu and I think I've fought it off! (supposing deadlifts haven't made it worse...).

Anyway went up to the heaviest I have on the deadlifts and damn it felt good! Even though I was pretty sure I could do a few triples on 160kg you never know till you try and I did 3 triples all felt pretty good. Last one on 3rd set was bit of a struggle but form stayed relatively good and got it up smooth enough. Was contemplating going for 5 triples but no need really as its the first time I've been to 160kg and I only had time for a short sesh.

I'm timing myself with 2 min rests on the wide grip pull-ups so I can monitor progress and will be aiming for 8,8,8 then 10,10,10 at which point I will start adding weight (that's the idea anyway).


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*19/05/11*

*Decline Smith Bench Press*

bar +

0 x many

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

70kg x 8, 6, 6 (failed 7th rep miserably lol)

*Skullcrushers(EZ Bar)*

22.5kg 2 x 10, 1 x 8(failure)

*Cable Pulldowns*

23-27kg 3 x 10

*Standing DB Behind neck Kickback?*

16kg 3 x 8

*Pec deck*

50kg 3 x 8-10

*Notes*

All I ever seem to moan about lately is injuries. I can't do any flys, dips, or cable flys of any sort right now because of right pec and left bicep. That left me doing quite abit of tricep work today as I wanted to have some kinda workout. Smith Decline BP I prob shoulda went with a lower weight and done a nice easy 3 x 8 rather than going to failure on second set with 80kg+ but its the most ive done on that weight on decline for those reps so not all bad I guess.

Haven't done cable pulldowns with the ropes in a long time and I could feel a totally different pump all over tricep where it must have developed alot since the last time I did them. Having said that I did start cramping up abit in the triceps on last set


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK update went to check out the powerlifting gym on Friday but it was shut. Apparently theres about 10 of em that train there and they've come back from the world champs and theres also a junior lifter there so sounds like the perfect place for me to start lifting!! Thinking about checking it out later if theres anyone down there not sure. On a sadder note I went out on Friday night and didnt stop drinking till about 7 in morning must have done literally 20 jagerbombs and felt like absolute crap all day yesterday only thing I ate was a full english at about 14:00 and I couldnt even eat half of it. I then just drank diet coke allday and slept... Weighedmyself this morning and think I was about 12.5 stone so looks like ive lost bout half stone from not eating so gonna try and eat as much as i can today!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*23/05/11* Worst session in a long time

*Smith Squats*

bar +

40kg 1 x 8

70kg 1 x 6

90kg 2 x 5

*Military Press*

20kg 1 x 8

30kg 1 x 8

45kg 2 x 8, 1 x 5(failure)

*Lateral Raises*

10kg 2 x 8

*Front Raises(Delt Bombers)*

8kg 1 x 8

10kg 1 x 8

*DB Shrugs*

34kg 1 x 10(finger started hurting)

*Notes*

Felt small at gym, felt crap/weak un-motivated. Did my squats with a wider stance after watching 'so you think you can squat series' and realising that slightly wider knees going outwards slightly is the best way to squat safely. They felt a little harder/different hence why I left it at 2 x 5 at 100kg but Im sure Ill get used to this stance and lifts will go up. Wanted to nail 3x8 on 45kg on military press but it didnt happen and only managed a measely 5 on last set. Think im gna have to start timing all rests on sets otherwise its really hard to gauge if you are getting stronger/weaker having more/less rest and its annoying the hell outer me.

Also *Weight 12'11: 81.1kg* not happy ive lost abit more weight.

I'm actually debating starting a more hypertrophy targeted regime and actually starting a whole new thread with the sole aimk of making 14st before the year end and stick at a high volume routine until I hit my target then maybe switch back to a strength routine.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you can use a narrower stance but just make sure your knees are pushed to the sides more and this does the same thing...

I will tell you though that if you are looking to enter a powerlifting comp your squats will suffer from the lack of free weight squatting...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> you can use a narrower stance but just make sure your knees are pushed to the sides more and this does the same thing...
> 
> I will tell you though that if you are looking to enter a powerlifting comp your squats will suffer from the lack of free weight squatting...


Think I will do that from now on because a wider stance in no good for me really. My legs are too small to do it lol. Also from doing a wider stance on monday my groin is killin lol!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dont worry about your weight mate, if your numbers on the lifts are going up, thats ALL that matters, remember, strength and muscle mass do not always correlate to the same result.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*25/05/11*

Went to check out a new gym near where I work...

*Deadlifts*

Forgot my liquid chalk and struggled!

bar x many

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

130kg x 7

130kg x 6

*Bent Over Rows*

70kg 1 x 8

60kg 2 x 8

*Pullups*

1 x 7(grips are really wide really awkward and I ended up leavin it at that)

*Seated cable Rows*

81kg 1 x 10

91kg 2 x 8

*Reverse standing cable flys*

3 x 8

*Notes*

So went to check out the gym near my work as I have to go past it to go home anyway. Its on the top floor of farnborough shopping centre and as soon as I got in there I noticed it was way too small for how many people were in there. Was gonna join up for £20 but they wanted £34 joinin fee and I werent gonna fork that out! Within about 5 mins in there I was drippin with sweat went to open the window to find it was sealed shut. No air con and all they had was 1 measely fan in the corner. The place was fulla 16-19yos doing bicep curls in the mirror with vests on and generally looked like there was alot of pricks there. Think I actually got some funny looks when I started doing deadlifts as to say wtf is he doing but didn't bother me obv. Was planning on going for 3 x 8 on 130kg as a change from alot of my heavier training lately but grip was really struggling and failed on me after 7 reps and 6 reps so didnt even bother doing another set- liqqy chalk makes such a big difference! Don't really like the gym but its convenient only plus point is its got a free bar and a power rack- oh and sauna and steam room not that I wanna lose any weight!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Merat said:


> Dont worry about your weight mate, if your numbers on the lifts are going up, thats ALL that matters, remember, strength and muscle mass do not always correlate to the same result.


Hmm yeah I hearya. You are a really good squatter from what I have seen and at such a young age I just wondered how long have you been training squats for? What sorta weight were you messing around with when you first started cause I've been squatting about 3-4 months now and 100kg feels heavy still  and what stuff have you found has helped your squat increase besides squatting? How often you train squats per week how often heavy how many sets/reps? thanks mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

On The Rise said:


> Hmm yeah I hearya. You are a really good squatter from what I have seen and at such a young age I just wondered how long have you been training squats for? What sorta weight were you messing around with when you first started cause I've been squatting about 3-4 months now and 100kg feels heavy still  and what stuff have you found has helped your squat increase besides squatting? How often you train squats per week how often heavy how many sets/reps? thanks mate


well first started just under a yr ago, so turned 18, my first 1rm test I did with knee wraps and belt I did 160kg, I weighed 65kg as well. Found Box squats, working on heavy leg assistance and technique helped alot, and patience. I squat once a week, how heavy varies, this week did 175kg x 2 for 3 sets, going to do 182.5 3 sets of 2 nxt week, slowly build up each week as I have a comp in 5 weeks, so hoping to get 210 in comp. Tbf your not free squatting, your using a smith machine, that alone is very crippling, just give it time, and change your split as its more like a bodybuilding split and too much extra crap thats not needed imo, 5-3-1 or madcow would be better for you imo, GP did madcow, hes gone from a raw squat of 180 to 190 for reps, wouldnt be surprised if he gets alot more by september when he competes.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Just for the sake of being correct Merat its now 200kg  and def looking to increase that by 50kg at least...

OTR I would def change the split to a better strength training one as Merat suggests...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well havent had a session since last Wed. Feel good for the rest kind of but got wayyyyy too sloshed at the weekend in Bmouth for mates bday. Started drinking Sat at bout 5pm and didnt stop till Sun at bout 3pm. Aslo now got this fking finger infection which is FCKING KILLING something silly!!!

Buzzing to go hit the gym but just cant until this finger calms down. On antibiotics now for it...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

<img src=]http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4152/20110531130151.jpg' alt='20110531130151.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

<img src=]http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/9601/20110531191946.jpg' alt='20110531191946.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hurts somuch more than it looks!!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Smell my finger......


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Finger got drained today it got really bad and I had enough so went docs. Quick pic of how bad it got...








<img src=]http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/801/20110603120458.jpg' alt='20110603120458.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have had 9 days off from the gym and was dyingto get back down there some did some chest work tonight.

*Flat DBBP*

10kg 1 x 10

20kg 1 x 8

34kg 2 x 8, 1 x 7(to failure)- 2min 30sec rests

*Incline DB Flys*

12kg 3 x 12

*Cable low to high flys*

3 x 12

*Notes*

Dropped to 34kg DBs tonight to try and concentrate on good formk and the idea was I would beable to do 3 comfortable sets of 8 but that wasnt the case. Diets been all over the place and Im on antibiotics and painkillers so gonna say my strength isnt at its best right now. The 9 day rest due to finger injury prob did me some good though and I will get back into the swing of it soon enough!

Flys were good got nice chest pump and went for sets of 12 for higher volume. I went to do some dips but first one hurt my right pec- its just one exercise that my dodgy pec can't seem to handle...real shame bc Im good at them and I enjoy doing them  Can anyone think of any good alternatives to dips?

*Weight* 12'12: 81.7kg not changed so pretty satisfied with that.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*06/06/11*

*Smith Squats(speed)*

Bar(15kg) +

40kg 1 x 10

60kg 3 x 10

*Hyper Extentions*

2 x 12, 1 x 10(failure- killed me lol)

*Leg Extentions*

80kg 1 x 10, 1 x 8

70kg 1 x 9(failure)

*Notes*

I've decided I'm not going to squat heavy on the smith machine for fear of injury and because its crap. Instead I will just do speed squats on this and work on higher rep sets and find another gym to do my heavy sessions. The squats felt easy/good at 75kg and I didn't even get much of a sweat which is rare! Also weighed the smith bar and it is 15kg so by me assuming it was 10kg for a while I have been lifting more than I realised which is quite a nice feeling. I did some hyper extentions on this wierd thing down the gym for the first time ever and they are killer! I found they were really aching my lower back after the second set...is this normal?

*Weight: 12'13:81.9kg*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*07/06/11*

*DB Shoulder Press Seated*

10kg 1 x 10

16kg 1 x 8

26kg 1 x 8, 1 x 7, 1 x 6 (failure)

*DB Lateral Raises*

8kg 3 x 10

*DB Front Raises*

10kg 1 x 10

8kg 1 x 10 (left wrist was hurting so dropped weight on this set and left it at 2 sets)

*Reverse Cable flys*

14kg 2 x 10, 1 x 8

*Notes*

Wanted to hit the DB Shoulder Press again as I haven't for a while. Went up to 26kg DBs which is most I've used managed 8,7,6 with about 2-3 min rests was kinda hoping I could manage 3 x 8 but that was a little optimistic. Think Ill continue with the 26kgs until I hit 3x8 comfortably. A couple of new lads down the gym today both in pretty decent shape they were doing squats, military press and hyper extentions was kinda refreshing seeing someone else down that crap gym doing some of the same exercises I do!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> Smith squats are easier than a free bar - the line of movement- is restricted -very straigt - unnatural- however you do have something to push against when coming up - so generally more weight can be pushed- have seen some interesting squat styles on a smith that could not be done with a free bar.
> 
> You really need to train with a free bar its so different


hey mate. I have trained with a free bar before. The beginning of my log is all free bar i only swotched to smith squats when my gym got rid of the squat rack and replaced it with a ****ing smith! Initially goin from 5 x 5 on 100kg free bar to smith i found smith harder but now ive got used to.it i would have to agree with you. I cant wait to train proper squays again believe me lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*09/06/11*

*Deadlifts*

60kg 1 x 10

100kg 1 x 5

140kg 1 x 4(meant to be 5 but felt sick could taste the chicken kebab i had about an hour earlier)

160kg 1 x 5

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg 1 x 5

70kg 1 x 5

80kg 1 x 5

*Pullups(wide grip)*

8,7,5 - 2 min rests

*Seated rows*

palms facing 82kg 2 x 10

with bar wide grip 72kg 2 x 8

*Notes*

So I decided after quite a long rest from deadlifts I was gonna try 160kg for 5 today. I got the 5 reps which was a pb as previous best was 3 x 3 5th rep was abit of a hitch but ill count it 

Also just went for sets of 5 on bent over rows and went heavy(for me) and 80kg is most ive been up to on those so pb for me there also. Pullups were abit crap but after heavy deadlifts and rows they were always gonna be abit tough. Overal really chuffed with the deadlifts not sure what I should try next maybe 170kg 3x3? or drop to say 155kg and go for 3 x 5? thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Maybe I should start training with a belt for deadlifts see how much it helps?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK Quick little update. I did some bench in my garage today wanted to do 5 on 90kg but only managed 4 to failure  First time I've done bench free bar in about 2 months though so I guess its not bad that I managed to do what I could last time I tested 2 months ago or so. I think abit more free bar bench for a few weeks and Ill be aiming for 6 on 90kg.

A pic of my back after 09/06/11 session. I feel its by far my best feature atm and is starting to really develop well I think.








<img src=]http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6519/20110609214703.jpg' alt='20110609214703.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*14/06/11*

*Military Press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

50kg 5 x 5

*Arnold DB Press*

14kg 2 x 10

*Side Lateral Raises*

8kg 3 x 10

*DB Shrugs*

34kg 3 x 10

*EZ Barl Curls*

27.5kg 1 x 10

37.5kg 2 x 8 (swung last few reps on final set)

*Notes*

Was a little lost as to what to do last night but ended up doing some shoulders. First time I've been up to 50kg on military press and did 5x5 reasonably comfortably. Will prob push for 55kg 5x5 next week. Lateral raises gave me a wicked pump. Didn't enjoy the DB Shrugs much 

*Weight 12'12: 81.7kg*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*15/06/11*

*Deadlifts*

60kg 1 x 10

100kg 1 x 5

120kg 1 x 3

140kg 1 x 2

170kg 1 x 3, 1 x 2 (failed 3rd rep)

*Wide Grip Pullups*

8,8,6 (2 min rest between sets)

*Seated Wide Grip Rows*

3 x 10 (cant remember weight on stack- great squeeze on back though!)

*Reverse Flys*

14kg 2 x 10

10kg 1 x 10

*Notes*

Worked up 170kg last night on the deadlift for the first time. I was hoping to hit 3 x 3 but it was a lot heavier than I expected lol and I didn't even manage 2 sets of 3. Still a good PB for me though! I'm not sure where to go from here whether to keep hitting heavy or drop down and build up again- thoughts on this would be appreciated?

Pullups were good I love doing wide grin pullups now really feel the DOMs the day after!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/06/11*

Bench Press in my garage on a FREE BAR!

*Bench Press*

30kg 1 x 10

50kg 1 x 5

70kg 1 x 5(misloaded- meant to be 80kg)

80kg 5 x 5

*Notes*

Felt good to get back on the free bar for bench pressing for sets. Only 80kg which is what I started on like 4 months ago or so (kinda annoying) but I managed quite a comfortable(ish) 5 x 5. 3 min rests for first 3 sets then 4 min rests for last 2 sets. Will be continuing to do bench press at my house instead of on the ****ty smith at gym even if that means stitching my mate up and letting him go gym on his own 1 night. Think I will add 2kg next week.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*21/06/11*

Went to a new gym- Muscle Junction in Aldershot today. Bit of a spit and sawdust gym and more importantly has a squat rack!

*Squats*

40kg 1 x 10

70kg 1 x 5

90kg 1 x 5

belt on

110kg 1 x 4 (+1 fail on 5th rep)

90kg 1 x 10(fcking killed me!!)

*Leg Press*

50kg 1 x 10

100kg 1 x 10

140kg 1 x 10

170kg 1 x 10

*Notes*

My legs are aching like a bitch right now omg! Pretty disappointed not getting 5 on 110kg. However trainers I was wearing were all wrong as I came straight from work. My ankles were hurting abit on some of the reps and on my 5th rep I didn't get in nearly the right position and had to creep out from under the bar(thank **** the safety poles were there!). I think I am going to try and film a heavy set of squats try and get some critique on my form because I didnt feel very comfortable today. I tried getting the bar lower on back but it just wasn't right forme. Perhaps you need a huge back before you can pull this technique off properly! I guess being fair on myself I haven't done squats with a free bar in a few months and it showed. Still a PB with a free bar though. I really feel like a girl with my squat numbers atm but I guess the only way I'll get them up is keep training free squats. I will be going here for a squat session once a week I think. Only annoying thing about this place is that there is no mirror infront of the squat rack so you can't watch your form in the mirror and perhaps I was going too deep on all of them because I figured rather go too deep than not deep enough.

I noticed on my drop set to 90kg it felt alot better when I went down abit quicker though perhaps it was due to the lighter weight? I also used a proper leg press machine for the first time ever and pretty much loved it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

imagine pushing the bar up through your traps rather than standing up or pressing with legs .


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

My tuppence worth for squat form:

I know you have worked in the rack before, but the vast majority of your work has been in the smith i think from your log.

Make sure the bar is comfortably on your back before even lifting it from the rack - tighten up in the rack

Don't expect to jump from smith to free squats at the same weight

Nail form with low weights on rack before going heavy

Really grip the bar hard and pull it into your traps - think tightness EVERYTHING has to be tight not just core

Push chest out, keep head up

Push your feet through the floor at the bottom of the rep (obviously not literally!)

Consider a powerlifting belt for heavier reps

Don't let ego get in the way - nailing proper form at a low weight will allow you to properly lift a heavier weight in a shorter time and more efficiently.

Stick with it, don't be p!ssed off not getting your rep counts straight away, it's a different exercise in the rack to in the smith.

And, here is and expert view:

http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/powerlifting-articles/so-you-think-you-can-squat-part-1-and-2/


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers lads-taken on board. Ill see if the manager guy will mind recording me next time cause I could do with some specific pointers as to any obvious stuff Im doing wrong. I have watched the whole you think you can squat series but putting it into practice aint easy..


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nial is spot on... I would also say that learn to feel your body in the right position rather than look in a mirror... two reasons, one looking in a mirror will inhibit your form making you look so your head gets in the wrong position etc and 2 its always good to know how the movment feels and hopefully enhance the mind muscle link so you get it spot on... as for having the bar low or high, do what feels comfortable... I have it lower than the top of my traps but not as low as some powerlifters have it... too low is not comfortable for me...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I guess you need a mixture of good form but also form that agress with your own body composite. I need to experiment a few different styles at a low weight and see which feels best.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I think thats a good idea... find your groove and work in that... as for puting it into practise being easy, if it were then everybody would do it and not cry about how hard it is looking for excuses not to do them... lol... the best way is to just cover a bit at a time, say the legs then get the upper body right or even smaller start at the feet, make sure theyre right all the time then up to the knees then up to the hips and then the back etc...

just a thought too one thing that I have noticed that helps me lift is when youre coming out of the hole push your feet apart... now they shouldnt move (especially with the weight across your shoulders) but by trying to spread them I notice more push... it might be a mind trick but it works...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*22/06/11*

Did some chest and bicep work

*Flat DB BP*

36kg 1 x 8, 1 x 6 (assisted 2 reps to 8), 1 x 6 (assisted 2 reps to 8)

*Flat DB Flys*

14kg 3 x 10

*Cable flys- low to high*

10kg 2 x 10 (bicep was playing up prob won't bother with these again for a while)

*Concentration DB Curl*

10kg 1 x 12

16kg 1 x 7

*BB Curl*

30kg 2 x 6 + 2 cheat reps

*Notes*

I think I've decided I'm going to use this session as my light session in future and work up to sets of 10-12 on DB BP but maybe on incline instead. Then I can do a heavy session of normal BB bench press in my garage and use that as my strength builder. ALSO I'm not sure if its because I've had a few bicep twinges in the past but my bicep endurance is so terrible they are fatigued and feel 'full' after even 2 sets!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*23/06/11*

*Bent Over Rows*

40kg 1 x 8

60kg 1 x 6

70kg 1 x 6

80kg 1 x 6

70kg 1 x 8

*DB Rows*

32kg 3 x 8

*Hammer Grip Pulldowns*

65kg 1 x 8

70kg 2 x 8

*Seated Wide Grip Rows*

73kg 2 x 10

*Notes*

Thought I would give deadlifts a miss today- was planning on doing a lighter session standing on a plate or something to work the lower part of the lift but legs are still ****ED from squatting/leg pressing on Tuesday and still hurt today lol. I actually forgot to do pullups but oh well mixing it up a bit won't hurt I guess.

This is the first time I have done DB rows for about 8 months and I remember before I used to use 22kg DBs and struggle so its nice to do an exercise you haven't even worked directly and completely smash it out the park  just shows how other exercises like bent over rows pullups deadlifts etc really build up strength!

*Weight 12'13: 82.1kg*

It's payday today and because I'm struggling to eat enough kcalories I'm going to give Ravenous a go by anabolic designs. This should help me get the 4k kcalories + a day I need to start putting on weight quicker again- well thats the plan!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*27/06/11*

Heavy weekend on the booze again and next weekend will probably be even worse as Im going to a rave butttt I did some bench press in my garage tonight.

*BB Bench Press*

30kg 1 x 10

50kg 1 x 5

82kg 4 x 5 and 1 x 4 -failed 5th rep on 5th set, 3 min rest first 3 sets 4 min rest for final 2 sets.

*Notes*

I was so determined to get 5 x 5 on 82kg today for a pb and up 2kg from last week that I got stuck under the bar with no spotter in my garage lol was a scarey 5 seconds or so when I was hoping I hadn't put collars on the ends! I was contemplating trying to lift over head and squeeze out which woulda been stupid instead I tipped to side and weights flew off luckily- thatll teach me! Having said that its a PB and was so close to getting 5th rep on last set I actually hit the stands with the bar and then cramped up in my hamstring and was left with bar on top of me :/

I think going for 5 x 5 again next week maybe later in week on thurs or fri before the weekend and pushing for 84kg might be worth a shout or I might just go for 5 x 3 on 90kg or something.

I will have my new product RAVENOUS tomorrow along with 5kg oats, protein and 4kg of peanut butter and some creatine ethyl ester and I WILL put on some weight lol!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*29/06/11*

*Deadlifts*

60kg 1 x 8

100kg 1 x 5

140kg 1 x 3

belt on

160kg 1 x 3

180kg x 1 felt awkward and nearly made me sick

belt off

180kg x 1

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg 1 x 6

70kg 2 x 6

*Wide Grip Pullups*

8, 7 (left 3rd set feeling fatigued) 2 min rests

*Hammer Pulldowns*

70kg 2 x 8

*Seated close grip rows*

Stack 2 x 10

*Notes*

I thought I would try a belt out on the deadlifts today and go heavy (for me!). Not sure if the first single on 180kg was easier than the second single but i loosened the belt from my 160kg x 3 because it was really digging in and didn't feel very beneficial. Its the heaviest I've gone up to ever and a good pb for a rep but really I want to be able to triple 180 in a month or two. I don't feel like I got much out of the session though and I'm either gonna drop to 160kg and go for 2 or 3 x 5 or try for 3 triples on 170kg.

*Weight 13'0: 82.8kg* The heaviest I've ever been by .2kg  ravenous and creatine combo will hopefully keep my weight going up abit this month!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

some good deadlifting there chap


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> some good deadlifting there chap


Thanks mate its going in the right direction. Need 200kg pull by the winter and 220kg by new years!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*30/06/11*

*Military Press*

30kg 1 x 8

55kg 3 x 5(meant to be going for 5 x 5 alot harder than I expected last rep on 3rd set to failure)

*Seated DB Press*

24kg 1 x 8 (assisted 1 rep)

22kg 1 x 8 (assisted 2 reps)

20kg 1 x 8( assisted 2 reps)

shoulders feel fried already!

*DB Front Raises*

10kg 1 x 8

8kg 1 x 10

*DB Lateral Raises*

8kg 2 x 10

*Tricep Rope pulldowns*

2 x 12-15

*Tricep bar pushdowns*

3 x 10

*Notes*

Went up to 55kg on military press heaviest I've been was gonna try 5 x 5 but a mixture of my back being sore from going heavy on deadlifts last night and the weight feeling pretty damn heavy meant I stopped after 3 sets of 5. Then DB seated press was pretty miserable kept dropping weight but everytime I got past 6 reps my shoulders gave up lol. Anyway not going out tonight so will be going muscle junction after work and doing some free bar squats as I suck so much at them.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*02/07/11*

4 hours sleep feel like im gna have a heart attack from all the red bull last night and massively hungover- but passing through the town with decent gym I can train squats so I just went for it!

*Squats*

bar x many

60kg x 8 (felt light as a feather wtf)

90kg 1 x 5 (again felt light)

belt on

110kg 3 x 5!!!

*Leg Press*

50kg 1 x 10

100kg 1 x 10

Legs/body dead lets go home get some sleep.

*Notes*

Right wtf is going on here I felt stronger than ever today on the squats and I had **** all sleep a fry up for breakie and was massively hungover and tired. Pretty much can't explain this except for maybe getting used to the free bar after using the smith for a while...or maybe as I normally train about 8pm im stronger during the day? lol either way its strange- I actually counted up the weights like 5 times thinking I had under loaded being an idiot but to my surprise I hadnt! but fcking great pb for me, previous best was one set of 4 on 110kg and got stuck at bottom going for 5th rep and today I did 3 sets of 5 so completely smashed it! I did feel more solid under the bar possibly slightly wider stance. I made sure I went right right down on last set just incase I was kidding myself with shallow squats but I wasnt as I got them up aswell


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looking back on your mp's they're a bitch aint they, lol, just started doing them myself (as you probably saw in my journal  )

good job with the squats though chap 

oh, shall soon catch you up with the deads  although prob not the reps, :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> looking back on your mp's they're a bitch aint they, lol, just started doing them myself (as you probably saw in my journal  )
> 
> good job with the squats though chap
> 
> oh, shall soon catch you up with the deads  although prob not the reps, :lol:


I felt really solid doing the squats today I have high hopes they will keep rising now im using exclusively a free bar. MP is horrible and I suck at it lol. You have much bigger shoulders than me so I think you will get good at it. Deadlifts fly up mate wouldnt be surprised if you up your 1rm 50kg in the first 6 months- though not if you're JoePro and hes on the short side aswell thinik you shorter guys find squatting easier than deadlifting though I'm only 5'9. Also buy some liquid chalk to work on your grip I never lose grip now with alternate hands.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*05/07/11*

Some bench press in my garage

*Bench Press*

30kg 1 x 10

50kg 1 x 5

70kg 1 x 3

90kg 3 x 3

80kg 1 x 6

*Notes*

PB for me on the bench press as previous best was 1 set of 4 but never tried 3 x 3. I was actually going to go for 5 triples but my dad was spotting me and was getting impatient as he wanted to watch Emmerdale lol. They all felt pretty smooth an it feels good to get 9 quality reps at 90kg (allbeit over 3 sets!) Went for a drop set on 80kg the plan was to do as many as I felt comfortable doing without a spotter- 6th rep was abit of a grind so didn't risk anymore.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

have to admit, hate you tad after reading your bench pressing...... reason is in my journal  (shameful advertising i know :lol: )


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Theres a South East Open Qualifier on 28th August Im tempted to give a go. I think its abit too soon but whats the harm?

How would you guys suggest I change my training to prepare for this if I were to do it in just under 2 months time?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Link to said event?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/

Click events & scroll down abit and youll see it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do it ben that way if you like it you can hit it harder rather than fannying around doing bodybuilding cross power lifting .

as for training for it simple .

bench 5x5

squat 5x5

deadlift 5x5

thats it .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> do it ben that way if you like it you can hit it harder rather than fannying around doing bodybuilding cross power lifting .
> 
> as for training for it simple .
> 
> ...


no overhead presses??!! uhan i am disappointed :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> no overhead presses??!! uhan i am disappointed :laugh:


lol no thats just for his comp as its the big 3 , i would squat 2x a week and bench/deadlift 1x week so 2 days on 1 off .

after his comp he should be hitting the 4 compounds with 1 assistance .


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

uuummm isnt the BDFPA a drug free org?? or is that another one I am thinking of...?? if so you sure thats the one you should be doing? maybe the uk open in sept would be better? course if I have the wrong end of the stick apologies...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> uuummm isnt the BDFPA a drug free org?? or is that another one I am thinking of...?? if so you sure thats the one you should be doing? maybe the uk open in sept would be better? course if I have the wrong end of the stick apologies...


I'll take that as a compliment 

Only thing i've used is creatine I am just curious about other substances.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> do it ben that way if you like it you can hit it harder rather than fannying around doing bodybuilding cross power lifting .
> 
> as for training for it simple .
> 
> ...


I see some people in prep for comp changing things up abit like some doubles triples and less volume than 5 x 5 on the lifts..? I have around 7 weeks to prep so maybe 5x5 for a month then drop the vol abit for 3 weeks coming up to it?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I'll take that as a compliment
> 
> Only thing i've used is creatine I am just curious about other substances.


nah GP just meant the way you typed, you seemed stoned :tongue:

:wink:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*06/07/11*

*Deadlifts*

60kg 1 x 8

100kg 1 x 5

120kg 1 x 3

140kg 1 x 2

165kg 1 x 5 (+1 hitch but won't count it)

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg 1 x 5

70kg 1 x 5

70kg 1 x 8

*Pullups*

8, 6, 6 (2 min rests)

*Seated Wide Grip Rows*

77kg 2 x 10

*Seated hammer close grip rows*

83kg 2 x 10

*Notes*

OK on the deadlifts im doing something someone from another forum mentioned build up to a weight like you were going for a 1rm and just rep out as many as you can and thats what I did with 165 tonight. I should have dropped the 6th rep instead of hitching it twinged my left bicep abit  Think I may try this with 170 next week or just drop to say 150 - 155 and go for 5 x 5.

Pullups were hard as always after deadlifts and bent over rows and I don't seem to be getting any closer to 8,8,8 with 2 min rests. Maybe up the rest or just stick at it.

*Weight- 13'2:83.3kg* Heaviest I've ever been whooop whooop!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I think I am getting you confused with another poster then as there was a thread about lifting with powerlifters in a gym and them making comments about using aas and training with said powerlifters...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Was asking my dad about the first comp he ever did tonight. He said he had been training about the same amount of time as me 8-10 months or so and got 125/105/260. I was like wtf a 260 deadlift first comp! He was 26 mind and 89kg at 6'2. This is why hes always trying to get me to deadlift more than I know I can because he found it an easy lift. Don't think I'll be able to beat his 490 total first up I'm looking to hit 440kg+ I will be happy. Think I am def gonna do this comp on 28th Aug I'm getting quite excited...I really need a total to work on and the experience as well!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finally your looking in the right direction 

get your head into training and your lifts will be better .

good luck .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> finally your looking in the right direction
> 
> get your head into training and your lifts will be better .
> 
> good luck .


hahaha cheers man longtime coming! May have to sack my training partner off for a while atleast...when we, go we go to a pussy commercial gym with a smith we do BB type workouts and hes always on a bulk one week a cut the other using god knows how many pro hormones he does my head in! Def gonna hit the 3 basics up to this comp hard. Need practice with a comp style bar on the bench aswell cause the bar I use in my garage is thinner and shorter I think.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need to learn the lifts and the tech some judges are properly anal about hand spacing and toes coming off floor hitching and sh1t .

next week i wanna see you hitting some singles on the 3 comp lifts then you know where your at , make sure your warmed up get some smelling salts or nose tork and hit those numbers .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> you need to learn the lifts and the tech some judges are properly anal about hand spacing and toes coming off floor hitching and sh1t .
> 
> next week i wanna see you hitting some singles on the 3 comp lifts then you know where your at , make sure your warmed up get some smelling salts or nose tork and hit those numbers .


I pretty much know where I'm at. deadlift I reckon 185, squat I reckon 130-140 (but haven't trained with wraps- not sure if i will in the comp) and bench 100. I hope to hit 200 deadlift 140 squat and 102.5 bench. I have been told I can qualify for the Brits in this comp- I need 440 to do it so thats my target! Gonna be real tight Ill give it my best fcking shot!

I will test 1rms next week or so though- just need to find a few spotters for the squat.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

uhan said:


> you need to learn the lifts and the tech some judges are properly anal about hand spacing and toes coming off floor hitching and sh1t .


You said it mate. BDFPA are proper anal so you really need to practice competition lifts before you show up. Nothing worse that bombing out on a lift because of minor rule breaks.

But yeah, FINALLY you are looking in the right direction! haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> You said it mate. BDFPA are proper anal so you really need to practice competition lifts before you show up. Nothing worse that bombing out on a lift because of minor rule breaks.
> 
> But yeah, FINALLY you are looking in the right direction! haha


Thats good they are strict, you don't want people setting records that will last a lifetime when its not a 'real' lift.

To update I just booked my place at the event. Rick the guy organising it has kindly let me enter as a guest and pay just the event fee unless I hit the total required to qualify for the British then I will become a member 

He also said unequipped means no wraps when squatting- only a belt.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I pretty much know where I'm at. deadlift I reckon 185, squat I reckon 130-140 (but haven't trained with wraps- not sure if i will in the comp) and bench 100. I hope to hit 200 deadlift 140 squat and 102.5 bench. I have been told I can qualify for the Brits in this comp- I need 440 to do it so thats my target! Gonna be real tight Ill give it my best fcking shot!
> 
> I will test 1rms next week or so though- just need to find a few spotters for the squat.


you wont have anybody helping in the comp m8 so get used to doing every millimeter of your lifts yourself lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I know I mean just so I don't cave in and get crushed by the bar lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*08/07/11*

Went to my bros gym with him- old school looking lots of roidheads with no tops on lol

*Squats*

Bar x many - felt a slight niggle in my hip was kinda uncomfortable to go down, but carried on regardless- the floor was also soft and uneven around the squat rack area.

40kg 1 x 8

60kg 1 x 5

80kg 1 x 3

belt on

100kg 1 x 3

120kg 1 x 3

100kg 1 x 8

*
Notes*

Terrible gym for squatting, uneven floor soft floor makes it really crap and I didnt feel confident. The grips on the bar are also worn out so hard to see where the middle of the bar is. I think its the first time I've been up to 120kg on a free bar so its a pb though I'm confident I can hit 5 reps on this weight. Lower back aching from the deadlifting on Wednesday even though I only did one real working set it was to failure at I could really feel it and that def didn't help. Little hip niggle was a real pain aswell and kinda hindering me.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*09/07/11*

Bench in my garage

*Bench Press*

40kg 1 x 8

60kg 1 x 5

84kg 4 x 5 , 1 x 4 (spotted on 5th rep of 5th set)

*Notes*

So last week I hit 4 x 5 then 4 on last set with 82kg and this week the same with 84kg hopefully do the same with 86kg next week  Or I may just go for 105 see if I can get it.

Also got my lil bro to do 5 x 5 with 54kg and he pulled 130kg (huge hitch but I gave it to him) lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*12/07/11*

*Deadlifts*

bar x many

60kg 1 x 8

100kg 1 x 5

belt on for practice as much as anything

120kg 1 x 3

140kg 1 x 1

170kg 1 x 5!!

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg 1 x 5

70kg 1 x 5

80kg 1 x 8

*Good Mornings*

30kg 1 x 5

40kg 2 x 15 (sweating like a nun in a porno)

*Notes*

Soooo I hit another PB this week on the deadlifts. I actually wasn't very confident asI forgot my bus pass this morning and had to spend my lunch money so all I had to eat allday at work was 2 tins of tuna and a pecan & toffee cake thing. I then came home had a biggish shake and left it 2 hours so wasn't actually deadlifting till about 9.15pm. Also went for 8 on 80kg on bent over rows which I guess is a pb. Then did some good mornings which I didn't really enjoy. Not sure what my deadlifting should be like next week I kinda feel like I should be deloading now but I'm not sure....thoughts?

*Weight 13'0: 82.7kg* Good to be right on top of 82.5kg class come comp time!

ps hate training so late I'm now about to eat a huge chicken breast with stuffing inside and roast potatoes etc and go straight to bed after....already had 6 'ravenous' pills today but my take another 2 just to try and digest this mother of food im about to put in my gut!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol heres the latest chat from my dad. Come comp day based on all lifts ive done etc He thinks I can mess up squat and get 130, 100 bench and still pull 210 for 440kg....is he on another planet???!!

Wish he would stop building up this imaginery image of me pulling a big deadlift. I told him I'd be very happy with 195. Just because he could only do 3 or 4 on 260 and could pull 290. I tried explaining that as the weight is higher the reps count for more weight etc but he won't listen lol...Keeps saying come comp day when your rested blah blah blah grrrrrr he will be disappointed if I deadlift anything less than 200 I know that but lets wait and see...


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

See when you say you done 170 x 1 x 5, what does that mean? One set of 5 or 5 singles?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice lifts mate & nice log, will follow with interest!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> See when you say you done 170 x 1 x 5, what does that mean? One set of 5 or 5 singles?


170 1 x 5 is 1 set of 5 reps. 170 x 1 x 5 I guess would be 5 singles yeah.

I want to get a feel for some heavier weights over next week or so may go for 125-130 on squat and I need to double 100 on bench really aswell. Also be nice to triple up 180 or a few singles on 185...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Nice lifts mate & nice log, will follow with interest!


Cheers mate really getting into it now and just want lifts to improve!!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry Wardy I stil don't understand, was it one set of five. Or 5 sets of one?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> 170 1 x 5 is 1 set of 5 reps. 170 x 1 x 5 I guess would be 5 singles yeah.





niall01 said:


> Sorry Wardy I stil don't understand, was it one set of five. Or 5 sets of one?


lol, yeah you did still contradict what you wrote there chap :laugh: my guess is you meant you did 1 set of 5 reps, the other alternative would be 5x1, being 5 sets of 1 rep..... at least thats what i made sense of from the wonderful world of wardy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> lol, yeah you did still contradict what you wrote there chap :laugh: my guess is you meant you did 1 set of 5 reps, the other alternative would be 5x1, being 5 sets of 1 rep..... at least thats what i made sense of from the wonderful world of wardy


lol that made perfect sense to me but obv a little confusing. all my workouts I do number x number, first number sets second number reps. I realise some people lay it out different and thats why it gets confusing. It was 1 set of 5 reps on 170 which was to failure I wouldn't have been able to do anymore!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> lol that made perfect sense to me but obv a little confusing. all my workouts I do number x number, first number sets second number reps. I realise some people lay it out different and thats why it gets confusing. It was 1 set of 5 reps on 170 which was to failure I wouldn't have been able to do anymore!


Fair enough mate, I would have said 5 singles was a bit over the top but sets of five is a good number, dropping to 3 in the weeks before competition.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

PS the lower back DOMS im getting from these 1 working set to failure are ridiculous. PC chair is agony!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Make sure it is DOMS mate and not a technique issue. If in doubt stick a video up.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Fair enough mate, I would have said 5 singles was a bit over the top but sets of five is a good number, dropping to 3 in the weeks before competition.


Yeah thats what I'm thinking. I need to triple 180 really. That way I can open 180 then maybe 190 200 depending whats left to get for 440 total!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Make sure it is DOMS mate and not a technique issue. If in doubt stick a video up.


I keep meaning to stick a video up. Think my deadlift teckers is OK had my dad watch me say its fine by ill get some vids soon training and if not during comp!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*15/07/11*

Down at muscle junction

*Squats*

Sharing squat rack with 2 gurkhers 

bar 1 x many (hip still abit niggly not as bad mind)

40kg 1 x 8

70kg 1 x 5

belt on

100kg 1 x 3 (felt hard)

120kg 1 x 5, 1 x 4 getting insane back pumps/ache

100kg 1 x 10

*Notes*

Ok so i did hit a PB on the squats but back really hurting after...felt like my back was doing all the work and legs didnt have much strength - complete contrast to last few weeks was getting no back ache/pumps. Having said that my back is still not 100% recovered from deadlifts on Tuesday. Going to failure on heavy weights on the deadlift really does take it outer your lower back! I guess overal pretty happy with a set of 5 and a set of 4 couldn't have asked for much more. Will perhaps do squats earlier in the week than deadlifts as they need more work right now.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

backs pumps caused by squats???? how does that one happen??? 

i feel your pain brother, lol, i could have quite happily cried in the middle of the gym :lol:

nice one on the 120 though chap


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> backs pumps caused by squats???? how does that one happen???
> 
> i feel your pain brother, lol, i could have quite happily cried in the middle of the gym :lol:
> 
> nice one on the 120 though chap


The pumps were insane. I could hardly walk to the bus stop after!! Thanks Im pretty happy with it I need to have a go with 125+ next week see how it feels.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i try to go with the 2.5 increase each time i go back to squats, provided i've done enough decent reps the previous weight


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i try to go with the 2.5 increase each time i go back to squats, provided i've done enough decent reps the previous weight


Yeah I should probably lower the weight and bang out some more sets but Im just kinda getting a feel for heavier weight atm


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I should probably lower the weight and bang out some more sets but Im just kinda getting a feel for heavier weight atm


no no, stick with your lower reps. i just mean when increasing, try a smaller increase as it will be a bit easier on your back. it should (in theory) be a little easier for your back to get used to the higher weights


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/07/11*

Bench in my garage.

*Bench Press*

Working on setup after reading an Andy Bolton article- wider feet pos clench **** pin shoulders

30kg x many

50kg 1 x 5

70kg 1 x 1

80kg 1 x 1

90kg 1 x 1

100kg 1 x 2!!!

close grip

70kg 2 x 8

*Notes*

Wanted 2 on 100 today and I ****ing got it! Very happy with this as I only got 4 on 90 about 4 weeks ago or so. First rep FLEW up, second was a grind at the top but I got it, I'm chuffed to bits!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Jealous of bench press, lol. Pleased for ya though chap, well done


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cheers mate  lol don't be its still pretty crap buttttt I feel I've got the technique down to a tee now. Defo gotta be as solid as you can all way through lift from feet up.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*19/07/11*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 1

belt on

175kg x 3, x 3

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 7 (felt heavy)

*Pullups*

8, 7, 5 (2 min rest between sets)

*Notes*

OK so got 2 triples on 175 today, its a PB but not sure if I'm happy with it or not after I got 5 on 170 last week. I feel like I could have squeezed out 4 on both sets possibly but 3rd rep was tough on first set so thought I'd just get 6 quality reps. After on bent over rows and pullups I felt abit weaker than usual though. Who thinks its time for a deload and who thinks I should just go for a few triples on 180 next week?

*Weight 13'2:83.6kg* will have to cut a kilo before comp but lets not worry about that for now right?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i smell 200kg before the end of summer chap!!!, good job


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

If I need to pull 200 in comp to hit 440 total I'll fcking grit my teeth so hard lol

The other annoying thing about deadlifting at this gym is theres only 5 20kg plates so I have 3 on 1 side and 2 on other which kinda fcks me off abit lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Go for the 180's mate, then back off for a while :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> If I need to pull 200 in comp to hit 440 total I'll fcking grit my teeth so hard lol
> 
> The other annoying thing about deadlifting at this gym is theres only 5 20kg plates so I have 3 on 1 side and 2 on other which kinda fcks me off abit lol.


get to a better gym!!!!! lol!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Go for the 180's mate, then back off for a while :thumbup1:


I was hoping someone would say that secretly 

think I'll do that though. Only problem I'm having atm is hitting squats and deadlifts hard in same week. Shouldnt really do it I guess but not much time to get used to the heavier weights..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*21/07/11*

Bench Press in my garage

*Bench Press*

30kg x many (tekkers felt spot on!)

50kg x 5

86kg 5 x 5!!

*Notes*

So a real good 5 x 5 pb for me on bench press tonight. Previously got 4 x 5 and 4 on last set with 84kg last week or so. Tonight I felt real strong benching and really tight/solid. Finally my bench may be going in the right direction, this 5 x 5 stuff seems good for it. I may go for 5 triples on 90kg next week or just go 88kg and try 5 x 5 again.

Now I just need to squeeze squats in at some point over the weekend


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good job man, maybe try 88, and if you hit 3 sets of 5, see what reps you get from a couple of sets on 90?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good job man, maybe try 88, and if you hit 3 sets of 5, see what reps you get from a couple of sets on 90?


oh elo geeza you spotted my pb nice and quick just how I likes its ;p

You mean push out 3 sets of 5 then put an extra 2kg on? I like to keep the weight consistent when doing this heavy 5 x 5 stuff tbh just so I can track progress easier if you get me...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

we're always out to try and better ourselves from the last session 

but yeah, if you managed 5 reps 3 times, i would try a set at 90. then at least you'd know what to expect next time you come to bench again. but i do understand what you mean about staying consistent. perhaps stick with what you feel comfortable with, especially with the comp in the back of your mind, no point taking unnecessary risks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*25/07/11*

Didn't get squats in over weekend as planned as was hungover sat and sun so did them tonight.

*Squats*

bar x many

50kg x 6

90kg x 5

belt on

110kg x 2

130kg x 1 - bar fell to left hand side at bottom was ugly and kinda scarey lol

lets have another go

130kg x 2

110kg x 8

*Front Squats on machine*

First time I've done any front squats ever

40kg x 8

70kg x 8

90kg x 8

*Leg Press*

50kg x 8

100kg x 8

200kg x 8

*Notes*

Thought I would go up to 130kg today first time was awkward second time felt better and I might have been good for 3 reps but didnt wanna risk it. Still not sure if this should be my opener or not come comp day or whether to go 125 ill decide in a few weeks. I wore my air maxes today as opposed to my crappy plimsole type things not sure if they were better or not I felt pretty sturdy. I got a good 8 rep pb on 110 after aswell, on 6th rep I could hardly catch enough air to go for next rep with the weight on shoulders but I just about managed it lol.

I then hit some front squats and leg press as I feel I've been abit lazy with my workouts lately and it felt good to push some more reps/sets out!

EDIT: also saw some guy benching what looked like 180 for 3 reps which was cool to see...he was a big bloke mind traps up to his ears lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just to update everyone I did leg work on Monday and its now Thursday and Im still aching like ****, that will tech me for adding front squats and leg press won't be doing that again in the run up to my comp! The cons of being natty 

I need to do deadlifts though so I'm gonna go for it tonight anyhow..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*28/07/11*

*Deadlifts*

bar x many

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 3 (felt heavier than it should!)

chalk on

140kg x 2 (felt light)

belt on

160kg x 1

180kg x 3

speed work

120kg x 5, 5

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

*Wide Grip Pullups*

8,7,6 (2 min rests)

*Notes*

Achey legs didnt affect me much it seemed on the deadlifts and I got a pb 3 on 180 which was what I was going for. Last one was hard not sure if it was a hitch or not I wouldn't say so as form didnt go but it did come up my thighs slightly. Speed work after on 120 felt good and the reps were flying up.

Think I will now drop the weight on deadlifts for a few weeks work on some speed/form and try and squat twice a week once heavy once light.

*Weight 13'3:84.0kg* Weight has gone up again would normally be happy about this but I gotta lose it before comp now lol!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done on the personal bests mate, you are really coming along nicely. As I said before I think you need to stop testing yourself with really low reps and keep in the 3-5 range for work sets. You are dropping below that maybe 50% of the time in your work sets, not counting speed work (which may be more beneficial on it's own day). In my experience singles and doubles aren't gonna build strength that efficiently.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Well done on the personal bests mate, you are really coming along nicely. As I said before I think you need to stop testing yourself with really low reps and keep in the 3-5 range for work sets. You are dropping below that maybe 50% of the time in your work sets, not counting speed work (which may be more beneficial on it's own day). In my experience singles and doubles aren't gonna build strength that efficiently.


Thanks mate. Yeah fair points. I think I'm in 2 minds now cause I only got 4 weeks till comp I don't feel I have enough time to start a whole new 5x5 type regime and I've wanted to get used to the heavier weights and before it was all guess work based on what I 'think' I can lift. I did also only do 1 rep on 180kg a few weeks back and I got 3 today so somethings going right- I've also put on weight and I've not been eating a huge amount so I'm hoping its muscle 

I will definitely hit more reps on bench and squats though in the run up to comp and back off on deadlifts abit as I admit I've been going heavy abit too often probably.

Another question I have actually is should I have a week off prior to comp and just completely rest up (especially if I hit it hard for the next 3 weeks) my dad has said this is what he used to do just wanted to get some others opinions on this...?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

take a deload week 50-60% of RM`S keeps the blood and muscles pumping without hitting them hard .


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah fair points. I think I'm in 2 minds now cause I only got 4 weeks till comp I don't feel I have enough time to start a whole new 5x5 type regime and I've wanted to get used to the heavier weights and before it was all guess work based on what I 'think' I can lift. I did also only do 1 rep on 180kg a few weeks back and I got 3 today so somethings going right- I've also put on weight and I've not been eating a huge amount so I'm hoping its muscle
> 
> I will definitely hit more reps on bench and squats though in the run up to comp and back off on deadlifts abit as I admit I've been going heavy abit too often probably.
> 
> Another question I have actually is should I have a week off prior to comp and just completely rest up (especially if I hit it hard for the next 3 weeks) my dad has said this is what he used to do just wanted to get some others opinions on this...?


What comp are you competing in?

If you keep doing singles and doubles in the next few weeks you risk burning out before the comp. Keep to triples minimum, and what you can confidently triple will be your opening lift.

I take 5 days off before a comp. A deload week is fair enough - horses for courses.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

niall01 said:


> What comp are you competing in?
> 
> If you keep doing singles and doubles in the next few weeks you risk burning out before the comp. Keep to triples minimum, and what you can confidently triple will be your opening lift.
> 
> I take 5 days off before a comp. A deload week is fair enough - horses for courses.


i just cant stay away from the gym lol a week off would benefit you more for a pl meet as you will be biting at the bit to nail it .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK thanks fellas, I may take a full rest or may do some light stuff I'll see how I feel come then.

Niall heres details of my comp, its BDFPA:

*2011 South East Open Qualifier*

*
*

*
Sunday 28th August*

*
*

*
Sunbury on Thames Weightlifting Club, unequipped, equipped, single lifts and full power. Entry Fee £25 for all. Weigh in 0730-0900, Lifting starts 0930.*

*
*

*
3 Refs and Calibrated weights.*

I'll be lifting in 82.5s unequipped

The early lifting will be different for me as I always lift in the evening. It may be better may be worse will have to see.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

What do you weigh? Good luck mate, I have lifted with BDFPA and I find it a really friendly fed. They are absolute sticklers for the rules so make sure you know the commands, get depth and don't hitch or move feet during your lifts. Make sure you are well fed throughout the day.

And the main thing......enjoy it! It's good to see you going to this event because when you started your log I was worried you were gonna switch to bodybuilding!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> What do you weigh? Good luck mate, I have lifted with BDFPA and I find it a really friendly fed. They are absolute sticklers for the rules so make sure you know the commands, get depth and don't hitch or move feet during your lifts. Make sure you are well fed throughout the day.
> 
> And the main thing......enjoy it! It's good to see you going to this event because when you started your log I was worried you were gonna switch to bodybuilding!


Yeah I've heard they are really strict! Last night I weighed in at 84kg but I think my morning weight is probably (or hopefully) spot on 82.5kg so I should fit nicely into the class. I'm dead excited for it though!

And for me BBing is something I can switch over to if I choose to become more vein in the future  I'm quite enjoying being compact and small but whilst gaining strength.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good luck chap, its a shame i wasn't nearer or i'd have come down have given you a cheer!

do your best man an i'm sure you'll do well


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good luck chap, its a shame i wasn't nearer or i'd have come down have given you a cheer!
> 
> do your best man an i'm sure you'll do well


Cheers Paul mate well I got me old man there to cheer me on think hes more excited than me lol

On another note I went to a rave on Saturday started drinking midday Saturday and only stopped about midday Sunday. Was en eventful night 30 of us got a coach up there and back. I left Surbiton in London at bout 12.30 to get train back to Ash where I live and it should have been a simple hour long journey but I fell asleep on the train twice first waking up in Worcester Park and then in Uxshot when trying to get back from Worcester park (don't know where either of these places are). Then at Uxshot I fell asleep on the seats at station and missed my first train then went looking for a shop couldnt find one and fell asleep outside the station on the road only to be woken up by an old lady in a car asking if I was alright as I was sprawled on the pavement lol! Not sure how long I was asleep on each ocassion but I didnt get home til 7pm about 6 hours later than schedule haha.

Feel weak and grumpy today as expected but booked today and tomoz off work and will try and do some bench tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck mate...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*02/08/11*

*Squats*

bar x many

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

90kg x 5

belt on

120kg x 5, 5, 4 (didnt risk a 5th was a struggle!)

*Light Speed Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

*Notes*

Decided to do some heavy squats and light deadlifts and no bench...not sure why guess I had the day off and was bored and wanted to make the most of my session and sweat some toxins out from the weekend. Squats went OK I wanted 3 x 5 on 120 last set was real hard though so left it at 4 reps. Deadlifts were tough after squats and I was dying but they all went up nice and quick.

*Weight: 13'0* lost some weight over weekend as expected seeing as I ate about 1000 kcalories over Saturday and Sunday...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*04/08/11*

Bench press in my garage. Was going out but needed to fit some benching in so did it half heartedly, pretty crap session really.

*Bench Press*

50kg x 6

70kg x 5

90kg x 5, 4

*Notes*

No spotter doing it alone in the garage so couldn't push for 5th on 2nd set on 90. I think I could have pushed 6 on first set 5 on second with a spotter so reasonably happy with that and 5 on 90 is a pb anyway as previous best was 4.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice benching there wardy 

and a bit of a p**s take that you call 140kg light, :lol: although i'm currently hitting 155kg for the one rep max, so its climby slowly but surely


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> nice benching there wardy
> 
> and a bit of a p**s take that you call 140kg light, :lol: although i'm currently hitting 155kg for the one rep max, so its climby slowly but surely


Drive through them deads son its goin up its goin up!

Shame I didnt have a spotter would have been nice to go for 6 on 90 that woulda been 2 extra reps in about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*06/08/11*

Hungover and feeling tired...

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 5, 5 (were harder than they should be)

*Wide grip Pullups*

8, 6

*Notes*

Really wasnt feeling it in the gym today lack of sleep over the last few days. I couldn't be assed to do any bent over rows and tbh 2nd set of 5 on 150 on deads felt very hard. Gonna rest and eat alot before I hit squats next. My idea is to gradually increase weight on deadlifts in run up to comp and then go for 3 on 185 week or so before comp.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*08/08/11*

Wanted to do squats really but don't even have the £4 for a session at other gym (without the smith and I aint using that) so just did some bench in garage.

*Bench Press*

30kg x 8

50kg x 5

70kg x 5

95kg x 3, 3, 3

*Notes*

Decided to go for some heavy triples today and 95 seemed like a good weight to go for. Got 3 quality triples on it which is a pb and recorded last set (was waiting for phone to charge- first two sets were a lot smoother lol) so I'll upload that inabit when my phone stops being a bastard!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK first video ive uploaded apologies for crap quality garage is darkish and mum was recording the silly old bat 

So 3rd set on 95kg- didn't go for another as that was too failure as you can see lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good video BUT form was sh1t by powerlifting ideals and that wasnt to failure lol

however well done


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> good video BUT form was sh1t by powerlifting ideals and that wasnt to failure lol
> 
> however well done


Cheers mate Hmm yeah form didnt feel great just about managed to keep ass on seat and feet still. What other pointers wouldya give me?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Doesn't look like that bench would be permissible in a comp. Ass is moving off the bench by the looks of it. Technique is pretty bad. Lower body moving far too much. Look at elite fts so you think you can bench. Not being funny it'll take you a while to correct that form to anything approaching a PL bench.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hands closer elbows in bring bar to below nipple and push bar up and back with a 2 second pause on chest , feet under you more arch your back to make a big barrel chest (less rom) and drive through your legs torso and triceps .... make sense lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Doesn't look like that bench would be permissible in a comp. Ass is moving off the bench by the looks of it. Technique is pretty bad. Lower body moving far too much. Look at elite fts so you think you can bench. Not being funny it'll take you a while to correct that form to anything approaching a PL bench.


Yeah bench aint comp standard for sure its well to thin but cant be helped as I have no money right now...its about 20 years old lol! Honestly my ass didnt leave the bench it just shaked alot lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

niall01 said:


> Doesn't look like that bench would be permissible in a comp. Ass is moving off the bench by the looks of it. Technique is pretty bad. Lower body moving far too much. Look at elite fts so you think you can bench. Not being funny it'll take you a while to correct that form to anything approaching a PL bench.


dave tate has a great tech setup too .

as you say lifting is easy (ish) but form is hard as the lifter only thinks about pressing the bar not the set-up , and the bench is wrong height and racking bars are too close and too high .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> hands closer elbows in bring bar to below nipple and push bar up and back with a 2 second pause on chest , feet under you more arch your back to make a big barrel chest (less rom) and drive through your legs torso and triceps .... make sense lol


Hands closer? I always thought my grip was pretty close...my dad goes outside the collars! Why do I need a 2 second pause? I will do some singles with longer pauses though and tbh first couple sets were better... Yeah still struggling with the drive through legs abit im going wider but I think you're right I need to bring legs in abit more..wish I never posted last set now im gettin torn apart lol


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah bench aint comp standard for sure its well to thin but cant be helped as I have no money right now...its about 20 years old lol! Honestly my ass didnt leave the bench it just shaked alot lol...


Mate I didn't mean the equipment I meant the lift. But you may find you need to adjust the equipment to enhance your lift. Even if your ass never left the bench (hard to tell from vid) too much lower body movement can still lead to a no lift.

You are getting NO drive from your legs. You need to bring them back. To be honest the whole shape needs a complete overhaul. I find proper bench form really hard, so I an not going to go on about it too much but watch Dave Tate.

Torn apart is good though that's why you put the vid up. It's good advice you are getting.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Mate I didn't mean the equipment I meant the lift. Even if your ass never left the bench (hard to tell from vid) too much lower body movement can still lead to a no lift.


Ahh OK I'll work on it. Will post a few more vids try correct some of this gota few weeks yet.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hands closer? I always thought my grip was pretty close...my dad goes outside the collars! Why do I need a 2 second pause? I will do some singles with longer pauses though and tbh first couple sets were better... Yeah still struggling with the drive through legs abit im going wider but I think you're right I need to bring legs in abit more..wish I never posted last set now im gettin torn apart lol


no your getting the help you need to be better no shame in that m8 we all never stop learning .

hands closer = more triceps = move more weight 

hands wide more stress on pecs = torn pec .

judges require you to lift the bar off wait til guys are clear then he says lower and the rules state you need to hold until judge says press you press then you hold until he says rack .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Couple of questions. Hes advocating a wider grip (I know the guy has a super narrow grip before) but watching dave actually bench he goes super wide. Is this because his shoulders/arms etc are so much bigger than mine and so he just goes as wide as his shoulders?

Also are you allowed to lift heals off floor cause I didnt think you were allowed?

I need to test out both of his recommended feet positions as well cause I'm clearly struggling more than I thought with feet position!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

feet have to be on floor .

re his wide grip ... his reason for this is less range of motion , for him it works but i would never say go that wide as if you tore a pec it would be under my advice however find a comp regulation bench set-up and try differing set-ups and presses .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> feet have to be on floor .
> 
> re his wide grip ... his reason for this is less range of motion , for him it works but i would never say go that wide as if you tore a pec it would be under my advice however find a comp regulation bench set-up and try differing set-ups and presses .


So his foot stance with toes digging into floor and heal in air isn't actually legal in a powerlifting terms anyway? If thats the case I will try his narrow feet infront stance pushing feet forward


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> So his foot stance with toes digging into floor and heal in air isn't actually legal in a powerlifting terms anyway? If thats the case I will try his narrow feet infront stance pushing feet forward


not as far as i know , i could be wrong however im not


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right so pointless perfecting heels in air if its not even legal! I realise from watching the vids how much effort actually has to go into trying to get the arch. I can get in the arch easy enough but then picking up heavy weight off the stands it doesn't quite feel secure...ahhh I need to train with some PLers soon my dad talks crap!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need to go to an event and learn or find a pl`er .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*10/08/11*

Deload Legs

*Squats*

bar x many

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

80kg 4 x 5

on to bench

80kg x 5

*Front Squats on machine*

40kg x 8

70kg x 8

*Leg Press*

100kg x 8

150kg x 6

200kg x 6

*Notes*

My body wanted me to go wider with the squat stance tonight so I did go abit wider. Felt like I could get in and out the hole easier this way actually. Did 1 set on to a bench to see where parallel is so I know I'm going way below and I definitely am because on to bench felt like a 1/4 rep lol. Back was twingin a tiny bit but think thats because I helped someone move house yesterday and lifting things half bent over shimmying downstairs is fcking painful!

Deadlifts on Saturday looking forward to it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some videos uploaded buddy i wanna see your form , a guy posted some in his journal and i had to leave it as his form was properly bad .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> get some videos uploaded buddy i wanna see your form , a guy posted some in his journal and i had to leave it as his form was properly bad .


You had to leave what his journal? Don't leave my journal lol!

I will get someone to record me next time I'm squatting I've only been going this new gym like a month and didnt' fancy asking one of the meatheads to record me.... I'll get a recording of some deadlifts on Saturday too as I'm going up with a few mates. One of which who's just said he wants to start going gym hes literally 9st at 5'10...I might even get him to deadlift on his first ever session and get a vid of him deadlifting for a laugh whatya reckon...lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do it m8 but be gentle with him :lol:

yeah left his journal hes bang on the gear and throwing weights around without any control lol

cant leave your journal m8 not with all those sexy bits of fluff in your fb friends list


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> do it m8 but be gentle with him :lol:
> 
> yeah left his journal hes bang on the gear and throwing weights around without any control lol
> 
> cant leave your journal m8 not with all those sexy bits of fluff in your fb friends list


I will be blocking you if ya do


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*13/08/11*

*Deadlifts*

bar x many

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg 3 x 5

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

*Wide Grip Pullups*

8, 6 (really hard today)

*Wide Grip Seated Row*

83kg (full rack) 2 x 8

*Seated Handle Rows*

83kg (full stack) 2 x 8

*Notes*

Think thats a 3 x 5 PB today on 160 got a vid uploaded below and I felt strong on them. Bent over rows and pullups were hard after but deadlifts took it outer me bigtime. Added some seated rows in today for abit of fun 

*Weight 83.1kg: 13'1*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good effort :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers mate. Got my mate to vid another set from infront but he ****ed it up somehow and it didnt save. Not slaggin off my form yet which must be good!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DL looks half decent mate, get the hips thrusting through at the top it will help with heavier weights for the lock out. Not too bad at all though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha i got slated for helping another on form but he was/is a complete dick .

re form you do need to sit into it more as your legs push up then you lift from your back ...


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

uhan said:


> haha i got slated for helping another on form but he was/is a complete dick .
> 
> re form you do need to sit into it more as your *legs push up* then you lift from your back ...


Yes, very distinctively.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


>


good man, worth a watch, makes me want to lift more


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> haha i got slated for helping another on form but he was/is a complete dick .
> 
> re form you do need to sit into it more as your legs push up then you lift from your back ...


So lift more with back at start of lift then thrust hips through to finish lift?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good man, worth a watch, makes me want to lift more


Hows your deads goin geeza?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Hows your deads goin geeza?


to be honest, not been proper into it for the past couple of weeks. :sad:

hit 155 a week ago. but want more that next time around, thats for sure. lately i've kinda hit a new 'umph' for powerlifting, as in i want to lift more or i'll get angry and hit something


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> to be honest, not been proper into it for the past couple of weeks. :sad:
> 
> hit 155 a week ago. but want more that next time around, thats for sure. lately i've kinda hit a new 'umph' for powerlifting, as in i want to lift more or i'll get angry and hit something


If im honest im missin the pump exercises! Im thinking after me comp goin back to a standard BB 4 day split and tryin hit 14st and hittin PL training after new years..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> If im honest im missin the pump exercises! Im thinking after me comp goin back to a standard BB 4 day split and tryin hit 14st and hittin PL training after new years..


i tried that, you dont realise how f**king boring it is knocking out 8-12 reps after spoiling yourself with 4-5! after one session it put me right off and decided, stronglifts is the way for me!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> So lift more with back at start of lift then thrust hips through to finish lift?


watch mischa  ....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> watch mischa  ....


Awesome! Is that a technique alot of people use starting so low though? Seems practical in terms of moving the weight for sure but not sure I could start so low...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its more suited to mischa being an ex oly lifter but gives an idea of form and drive .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*16/08/11*

Bench Press in garage. Working up to attempt 3 x 100kg.

Exaggerated the arch as much as I could throughout.

30kg x 10

50kg x 5

70kg x 3

90kg x 1

100kg x 2 + 1 fail grrrrrrrrr (slight pause)

Then went up to the gym and did 40 mins cardio (20 mins interval sprint/jog/walk 20 mins cross trainer).

*Notes*

Was real close to getting 3rd on 100 today the plan was if I got 3 x 100 I would open 100 in the comp...but I didnt get it so maybe drop to 95 now or opener  Vid is below. My bro took it off me after I tried locking out for what seemed an eternity it just didn't quite budge! Was fair to myself though and treated last rep same as first as didnt want to cheat bounce it up or cut it short. Cardio was pretty good surprisingly since I havent done any in about 6 months  prob do a few sessions a week running up to comp so I'm safely under before comp...thats the idea anyway 

*Weight: 83.5kg*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tried bringing feet in felt a little better still not getting the real 'leg drive' people talk of but was a slight improvement. I was arched asmuch as I could but angle isnt great to show...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/08/11*

So last squat session before comp I think unless I decide to do some on Sunday/Monday.

*Squats*

bar x many

60kg x 5 (left knee twinged abit)

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

belt on

130kg x 3, 2

belt off

100kg x 5 (working on abit of form)

*Notes*

OK PB triple on 130kg wasn't easy last rep was a real grind! The girl recording it ****ed up first set and only got my 1st rep of my second set. Quite funny actually the bloke that runs the gym was out and he leaves this girl on the door/reception who looks about 18 getting money etc and I asked her to record. Afterwards she started giving me tips on form I felt abit like cmon love leave it out lol.

She told me to keep my negative steady and dont drop so quick at bottom of lift to keep the tension on. Drive my hips through at the bottom more and slagged off my trainers as they are air maxes and I should be wearing hard soles (came straight from work and left these trainers there so had to wear em which wasnt ideal) which all seemed like fair comments TBH. I told her I had a comp lined up and stuff she then asked me who my coach was and I was abit embarassed to say I don't have one haha then told me she holds WR's for the squat I was like OK fair fckin play! Daren't ask her what the record was as it was probably more than I was lifting lol.

Anyway vid is below of 1st rep of second set she cut it off somehow before my second rep and ****ed up my first set of 3


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you have your belt around your belly button? Looks a little low.

Good work though!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha she was right to laugh at your shoes they are pretty bad for squatting! Is that a PL belt - looks like a BB one from that vid. PL belt will help. Good lift.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The belt is one from the gym so may be a BB belt...a PL belt is thicker? It might look lower than it was I thought the whole point was to be able to push your abs into it? Yeah ankle is hurting abit now aswell grr damn trainers!

EDIT just noticed how small my calves look lol they are actually 16' beleive it or not (if anyone cares!)


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Get a PL belt mate, it made a difference to my squat. It is much thicker and the same width all around, doesn't taper in.

I am more comfortable squatting barefoot - these trainers will def be impacting your form.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeh a power lifting belt is the same thickness all round (generally). It provides more support on the front (core) where you need it.

It should be over your belly button so you can fill your stomach with air and push against it.

Here's a nice example of a power lifting belt... http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVERBELTS_BUCKLE10MM


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah payday next thurs and I got Friday off so may get some better trainers then before comp.

Jeez $67 plus thats coming from USA so shipping will cost that + more! Ill have to find a cheaper one from somewhere thanks though.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

You can get other branded belts cheaper in the UK. I was just showing you an example of the shape difference.

I'd definitely get one though, may help you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts.html .

i bought a cheap lever belt from sshealth foods 25 quid i think it was bloody good belt but i own several belts all for different jobs .

strength shop is the yank sister site check fed rules to ensure meets the criteria 

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear&details=1354


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just seen video , belt ... bin it .... trainers .... bin em .

i was squatting in nike air max and the bag burst slipping a disc in the process only had 70kg on my back 8 months of rehab is a fukker .

but was a good squat hips past knee line .

if you use knee wraps make sure the tail sits on top of your knee :thumb:


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Wardy21 when is your comp? Although I've been training BB style for a few years I've recently changed to a strength/powerlifting style of training as PL comps is something that really interests me. I read the first couple of pages of your thread and just skipped to the end, you've made some awesome gains fair play to you!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> just seen video , belt ... bin it .... trainers .... bin em .
> 
> i was squatting in nike air max and the bag burst slipping a disc in the process only had 70kg on my back 8 months of rehab is a fukker .
> 
> ...


Thanks. Right Im never trianing in them again thats enough to scare me **** that!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRampage said:


> Hi Wardy21 when is your comp? Although I've been training BB style for a few years I've recently changed to a strength/powerlifting style of training as PL comps is something that really interests me. I read the first couple of pages of your thread and just skipped to the end, you've made some awesome gains fair play to you!


Comps next Sunday mate 28th Aug first ever one and im buzzing hardit makes training all the more worth it when you have something to look forward to. Its amazing the strength gains you can get when you eat well train hard and most importantly rest alot! When your up and around 80%+ 1rm on squat bench deadlift often you really need rest thats what I've learnt amongst loads of other things. My advice would be to start a log hit the compounds hard and get in your next available nearby comp!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

also no knee wraps allowed Uhan as Illl be going unequipped...just checked through all the rules


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> also no knee wraps allowed Uhan as Illl be going unequipped...just checked through all the rules


does the fed require a singlet ?


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Comps next Sunday mate 28th Aug first ever one and im buzzing hardit makes training all the more worth it when you have something to look forward to. Its amazing the strength gains you can get when you eat well train hard and most importantly rest alot! When your up and around 80%+ 1rm on squat bench deadlift often you really need rest thats what I've learnt amongst loads of other things. My advice would be to start a log hit the compounds hard and get in your next available nearby comp!


That's exactly what I've done I started a log on a spreadsheet the other day and I've ditched all isolation exercises for the next 12 weeks and I'm doing purely compound movements with the Olympic barbell, I'm concentrating on powerlifting exercises and I've lowered my training days to allow for some more rest so I can recover from all the squatting!! I'm excited for you, make sure you post how you get on.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck with your comp, mate. Do yourself proud :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cheers lads this ones for UKM!! lol

vit C and water cycling from Sunday then no water evening/morning before comp and hopefully it works...if not im ****ed lol

Yeah Uhan you need a singlet...I've found a sexy Adidas one I'm gonna get just need to figure out the sizings...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*21/08/11*

Last deadlift session before comp.next sunday.

*deadlifts*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

140kg x 2

160kg x 1

Belt on

185kg x 3

*sumo deadlift*

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

*wide hrip pullups*

8, 8, 6... 2 min rest between sets

*notes*

so last deadlifts before comp was planning on going for singles up to 185 bit i couldnt resost going for a pb

so went for a triple.on 185. Last rep was abit dodgey dnt think it was a hitch jus was far from smoothe! Tried some sumos after out of boredom cudnt rly get to.grips with the technique so left it there.

*weight 13,1:83.1kg* gotta shift this half a.kilo still. This was an early session and i hadnt eaten much but hopefully will be under on the day.

I gotta vid of the pb if i can figure out how to.upload off my phone cause my mum hasnt paid the bill


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *21/08/11*
> 
> Last deadlift session before comp.next sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some laxatives buddy


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what happened then it only posted your quote and not my reply. I actually logged on to see how you got on in the comp only to realise its next weekend!!

That's some really good weight your throwing around there, I hope you don't mind me asking but is it drug free? and is it a drug free comp?

What kind of weight are you aiming for on your squat and bench?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRampage said:


> I'm not quite sure what happened then it only posted your quote and not my reply. I actually logged on to see how you got on in the comp only to realise its next weekend!!
> 
> That's some really good weight your throwing around there, I hope you don't mind me asking but is it drug free? and is it a drug free comp?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> get some laxatives buddy


Was hoping i wouldnt have to resort to that but if i do then what few days before? Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah m8 and dont drink water but try and lose the weight early on


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> That's a real good gain in 7 months and fair play for doing it all natural that's how I roll! Also I agree with Ewen just dropping your water intake should be enough for half a kilo.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Definately going to be watching this one for the next week or so!! Lifts are looking good fella, good luck for next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRampage said:


> I was told.to drink lots of water a week before comp lots of vit c and then dont drink any from 5pm day before comp and i would drop enough weight. Maybe ill add some cardio in this week though to be sure.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good luck with the comp chap!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

How much do you need to lose?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

EDIT for dummy fingers.

Got into work this morning after a cup of coffee and 60g oats 60g whey and 300ml water and was 82.8kg with shirt and trousers on.

I should be just about 82.5kg in my panties on an empty stomach I think  Assuming I don't substitute training with eating this week lol


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> EDIT for dummy fingers.
> 
> Got into work this morning after a cup of coffee and 60g oats 60g whey and 300ml water and was 82.8kg with shirt and trousers on.
> 
> I should be just about 82.5kg in my panties on an empty stomach I think  Assuming I don't substitute training with eating this week lol


Definitely you will make weight if you were 82.8 after a big meal and dressed. I would strongly advise don't dehydrate. You don't need to all it will achieve is to sap your energy.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

It wasnt a big meal really but yeah i agree. Ive only been eatin bout 2k kcals last 5 days or so im gna go.back.to eatimg 3k plus and hopefully stay at tgis weight.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK bills have been paid and internet is back on weeeeeeeeee

Heres my pb from Sundays session. Like I said 3rd rep was abit dodge but fck it was hard so to be expected 

PS I used loads of little weights so I didnt have to have 3 20s on 1 side and 2 on the other (crap gym) lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just been watching this vid from BDFPA for a taste of what its gonna be like its got me pretty buzzing for it! These are the nationals and only vids of records in age/weight categories so I'm hoping I won't be the most feeble at my comp but either way pretty excited! Also funny after years of listening to my dads powerlifting stories of him dualing with some bloke called Terry Jex I see the guy lifting in this vid.






EDIT its also got me questioning my technique for 1rm lifts as I've not actually done one before on any lift loool! It all about explosion and not controlled form/aggression like I've been using for 3rm 5rm stuff. Wishing I had done some work on singles now but I'll just go fcking mad scream the place down and hopefully set some pbs


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck bud!! Subbed to this :thumb:


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Just been watching this vid from BDFPA for a taste of what its gonna be like its got me pretty buzzing for it! These are the nationals and only vids of records in age/weight categories so I'm hoping I won't be the most feeble at my comp but either way pretty excited! Also funny after years of listening to my dads powerlifting stories of him dualing with some bloke called Terry Jex I see the guy lifting in this vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it bruv just get your head extremely focused and get amped right up for it by soaking up the atmosphere and like you said just scream the place down!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ahhh people the plan was to not drink until sunday night after my comp I had today off work and managed not to drink last night and won't drink sat night cause its day before comp but I'm really struggling tonight and if I go out and meet my mates ill end up getting rat-assed and feeling hungover for sat but probs be OK for sunday but I wanted to be really fresh. Ahhhh this is tough!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahhh people the plan was to not drink until sunday night after my comp I had today off work and managed not to drink last night and won't drink sat night cause its day before comp but I'm really struggling tonight and if I go out and meet my mates ill end up getting rat-assed and feeling hungover for sat but probs be OK for sunday but I wanted to be really fresh. Ahhhh this is tough!!!


go get pi55ed m8 and let yourself down


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah ima letdown un-dedicated etc but im goin out tonight (possible alchy) ill be goin for an early morning run tomorrow if that makes up for it....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah ima letdown un-dedicated etc but im goin out tonight (possible alchy) ill be goin for an early morning run tomorrow if that makes up for it....


the way i see it buddy is , if powerlifting is your thing it chooses you so dont worry bout being pi55ed you will soon find out what it takes .

go get drunk boy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> the way i see it buddy is , if powerlifting is your thing it chooses you so dont worry bout being pi55ed you will soon find out what it takes .
> 
> go get drunk boy


**** it after all its my first comp im 21 and unfortunately my c0ck sometimes rules my head...Ill grow out of it some day.....

I've trained many times hungover (actually broke a pb on squats majorly hungover once) and I've got a day to recover Ill be fine it won't affect my performance im confident


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> **** it after all its my first comp im 21 and unfortunately my c0ck sometimes rules my head...Ill grow out of it some day.....
> 
> I've trained many times hungover (actually broke a pb on squats majorly hungover once) and I've got a day to recover Ill be fine it won't affect my performance im confident


DONT DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> **** it after all its my first comp im 21 and unfortunately my c0ck sometimes rules my head...Ill grow out of it some day.....
> 
> I've trained many times hungover (actually broke a pb on squats majorly hungover once) and I've got a day to recover Ill be fine it won't affect my performance im confident


this one is just for learning but the next one if you turn up pi55ed or not ready i will kick your ass


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmm all that hard work and you can't even stop yourself going out getting p.ssed right before the comp? What a waste.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Hmm all that hard work and you can't even stop yourself going out getting p.ssed right before the comp? What a waste.


Yeah I know very bad idea what an idiot. Only just woken up think I walked home in my boxers can't find my phone and its turned off and had half pounder and cheesey chips last night oh ****kkkkk i need to weigh myself and sort it out ffsssssssssssss


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I know very bad idea what an idiot. Only just woken up think I walked home in my boxers can't find my phone and its turned off and had half pounder and cheesey chips last night oh ****kkkkk i need to weigh myself and sort it out ffsssssssssssss


at least it sounds like you had a good night


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> at least it sounds like you had a good night


lol ya kinda...im feeling pretty good now match of the day then bed, got all my stuff sorted im good to go! Phone is lost but ill get my dad to record and ill update how it goes tomorrow night


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck m8 go and smash it up .

before you lift clear your mind and find that rage .


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

GOOD LUCK MATE! :clap:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Luck big man!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

come on wardy must be nearly done by now .

how you get on ?


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Wardy how did you get on????


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

where all itching to find out dude cmon spill the beans !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alright lads sorry went straight from comp to get smashed yesterday as it was bank hols and all that lol.

Left my house yesterday at 8AM should take about 20 mins to get there googled the place before hand and the wrong cricket club came up. weigh in was till 9AM and 8.55 we still didnt know where it was luckily my mate got the internet up on his phone and we rung Rick up the guy organising it and got directions to the right place. Soon as I got there the guy asked me for my openers I asked for 130/100/185 Got there the old guy doing the weigh ins said my singlet was too long and my belt was illegal cause it had padding in it but let it slip as it was first time and all that. Got on the scales and I was 82.6kg and he wasnt gonna let me go in 82.5s so I asked to have a p1ss went for a **** came back on scales 82.4kg, perfect!

Lifting was starting pretty soon so went in warm up room and jumped in with a few lads my age and weight on the light side of the warm ups and warmed up to 120kg which felt good. Lifting started and I was brickin it before my first squat got out there went extra deep to make sure and got it but it wasnt too convincing. Next lift 135 got it easy. Then 140 and again pretty much flew up and I'm left thinking I coulda/shoulda done 145-150. Maybe it was the adrenaline or maybe it was the nice weeks rest but the squats felt good. Watching everyone squat and seeing the different techniques was pretty cool and a friendly bit of competition with a few lads in my age/weight range and they were around my ballpark but a little better squatters.

Next benchpress me and my mate go warmup I go up to 90kg and benching on the comp standard wide bench with a decent bar feels good and 90kg flies up for a few singles. I go out for 100kg set up and ask for a lift off I pause on chest and press on command and look round and I've got a red flag because I started the lift before he said start apparently. The 100kg did pretty much fly up but for some reason I asked for 100 again on next lift. Next lift I wait till he says start and press on command and again it flies up. Then I ask for 105 and that pretty much flew up too, which was pretty surprising. I actually think I may have been good for 110 on the day or atleast 107.5 for sure. Watching everyones arch on the bench press between lifts and I think Im just not flexible enough to get an arch like some of these guys I just don't know how they set up like that some of them.

Next deadlifts I warm up to 170kg and it feels like a tonne in the packed out small hot and sweaty warm up area and I'm abit worried about my opener. I go out for 185 and pull it easy. Next lift 195 for my 440 target total and again pull it reasonably comfortably but it did make the eyeballs pop out a little bit. Then I coulda gone for 200 but I thought **** it lets just have a go at 205. I go out one of the lads with whom there was abit of friendly competition he pulls it nice lift and I'm next. I set up rip it off floor get it too lock out and shake like crazy and just couldnt quite straighten my back out drop it and fall forward after my lift.

Bloke after told me my trainers for squatting were all wrong and said my feet were all over the place and also my trainers for deadlifting werent firm enough and thats why I fell forward after lift so I'm gonna look at that for future.

So anyway videos to follow, but my lifts:

*82.5kg unequipped BDFPA*

*Squat* - 130 pass, 135 pass, 140 pass (coulda/shoulda gone higher on day)

*Bench *- 100 fail (lifting before command), 100 pass, 105 pass (both flew up)

*Deadlift* - 185 pass, 195 pass, 205 fail (couldn't quite lock out but I shoulda had it really)

*Total 440kg*

Really good day ache like **** all over today but can't wait to train over winter and increase my lifts. Goals for next comp 180 squat, 120 bench, 240 deadlift!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done fella :thumb:

sounds like you enjoyed it and you say your doing another so all the best m8 keep it at


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done mate!

Reading your first paragraph I thought you were going to say you didn't make it in time!

For your first comp you did awesome fair play to you and it sounds like now its fuelled your passion to top your lifts in another comp which is really good.

I really want to do one now! I'm still training with purely compound lifts so hopefully I'll be up to competition standard soon.


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

well done mate ! seems like u had a blast for your first comp ! good lifts mate shame about the first bench eh !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff, fella. A bit more organization next time and you'll be taking heads:thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

No squats cause me dad ****ed up recording. All were pretty comfortable though and all well deep (and passed)

First bench (well second cause first was failed)






second bench






2nd deadlift






3rd deadlift


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Really shoulda got that 205 just ran outer steam...

I'm going to start a 'proper' strength routine as soon as I feel rested again. I was thinking of Madcow as its quite high volume and I need to put the reps in!

Would anyone recommend a different one for me or back up Madcow?

I will start a new journal when I start the routine as well.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate I used madcow for a long while and it gave huge gains... its a very good program imho... well done on entering your first comp too... my turn at the end of sept...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

re the arch when you bench, I have found that if you move your feet back toward your shoulders it helps a lot getting a decent arch... it took me ages to discover this is how it works for me... couldnt do it otherwise, still keep them flat but move them back as far as you can... well done again mate...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> Mate I used madcow for a long while and it gave huge gains... its a very good program imho... well done on entering your first comp too... my turn at the end of sept...


OK cool I do like the look of it and I don't want to be constantly peaking to 1RMs as you do with Wendlers...I hink Wendlers would be better when you're closer to your next comp possibly...

Good stuff GP what fed/class/event?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> re the arch when you bench, I have found that if you move your feet back toward your shoulders it helps a lot getting a decent arch... it took me ages to discover this is how it works for me... couldnt do it otherwise, still keep them flat but move them back as far as you can... well done again mate...


Yeah everyones arches were really good. Feet brought back as far as possible is def something I need to try...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Wardy21 said:


> OK cool I do like the look of it and I don't want to be constantly peaking to 1RMs as you do with Wendlers...I hink Wendlers would be better when you're closer to your next comp possibly...
> 
> Good stuff GP what fed/class/event?


bpc uk open prob in the 125 cos I cant get under 110 

madcow def is a good program...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> bpc uk open prob in the 125 cos I cant get under 110
> 
> madcow def is a good program...


Besta luck man!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done. A bit better prep, not getting drunk a couple of days before next time and you will be able to build and improve on your newly laid foundation.

5x5 would suit you I think, because if you eat properly you will get the mix of hypertrophy and strength you want. I am not sure you would enjoy a purely strength programme because (correct me if I am wrong) you do still want to get bigger and add mass as well as strength. Madcow is ideal for this.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Well done. A bit better prep, not getting drunk a couple of days before next time and you will be able to build and improve on your newly laid foundation.
> 
> 5x5 would suit you I think, because if you eat properly you will get the mix of hypertrophy and strength you want. I am not sure you would enjoy a purely strength programme because (correct me if I am wrong) you do still want to get bigger and add mass as well as strength. Madcow is ideal for this.


Thanks man yeah its nice to have scores to improve on. I'm in 2 minds again now I liked lifting in the 82.5s I felt this suited me well as I fitted right in the top of that class and felt like this was a good weight for me. But part of me wants to have more size. I think I will do the madcow anyway for a few months and see how things go if im still around the same weight come winter time then I might just switch to a pure strength routine and aim to stay in 82.5s.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

geting a wee look over your journal today, some seriously impressive lifting fella, loving the videos as well, think there the way to go now...keep it up


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers fella! G

onna start a new journal today for anyone that wishes to follow. Hitting madcow for 3 months or so.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Cheers fella! G
> 
> onna start a new journal today for anyone that wishes to follow. Hitting madcow for 3 months or so.


will be following, not sure what madcow is but goinna give it a google


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done mate thats really good, respect pal.

Joe


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Well done mate thats really good, respect pal.
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe! you been lurkin? lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right instead of creating a new journal for the start of my MADCOW routine I'm just going to carry it on in this thread...

so here was Fridays session anyway.

So just came back from first session and it killed me. Mixture of the heat and my poor endurance 

*MADCOW DAY 1*

*02/09/11*

*Squat*

bar x many

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

85kg x 5

100kg x 5

belt on

115kg x 5

*Bench*

40kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

*Rows*

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

*Notes*

So first Madcow session today and its pretty damn hard work! My first rep on my top set of 115kg was hard and thought I was gonna fail set but I just went down abit wrong and other 4 reps weren't too bad but tough enough for first week thats for sure. Also I'm thinking that throughout this routine I'm going to only use belt for top set but we'll see if I keep that mentality when the sets get tougher 

Bench I did at the gym I use for squats and I hated the bench had to do a half rep to get it in position and really narrow bench - gonna use a different one next time. Top set of 5 x 85 was tougher than it shoulder been but I wasn't resting long enough as I was in a rush.

Bent over rows I missed my top set of 75kg because my back was twinging abit and because the gym was shutting and I rushed all other sets with about 1min rest between sets and just didn't think it was worth rushing into last set so just left it. Won't make a habit of this but its first week and I felt abit tired/weak.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jesus christ, you get us all subbing to the other journal then p!ss about and kick start this one back up!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

good luck with the madcows routine chap


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> jesus christ, you get us all subbing to the other journal then p!ss about and kick start this one back up!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> good luck with the madcows routine chap


hahahaha yeah I know im a wally thought itd be nice to have a fresh journal with less dumb questions and silly workouts by me but I think its all part of the journey and anyway will be more motivational for me to see how crap my lifts and workouts were when I started


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW DAY 2*

*06/09/11*

*Squats*

bar x many

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5, 5

*OHP*

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

belt on

160kg x 5

*Notes*

Squats today were good I experimented with slightly wider feet positioning and closer hand positioning. Also leaning forward ever so slightly at the bottom of the lift find it easier to thrust hips through and get out the hole no problem albeit on a light day 

OHP was pretty tough haven't done it in months will have to bring some 1s to the gym so I can go up with 2kg increases for this.

Deadlifts first time I've done them at this gym but the weights felt closer to the ground even though I was using 20's. Maybe it was just me but it sure felt an inch or two lower than normal and my top set was real hard work because of this and would normally not be a problem for me at this weight...Kinda annoying actually cos I dont think the gym has any blocks or anything and I'm gna end up stalling pretty quick trying to up the weights on these I think...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, 'Bar x many'... :lol: I will have to give this madcow a look mate and keep updated with your new routine...good luck bud


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, 'Bar x many'... :lol: I will have to give this madcow a look mate and keep updated with your new routine...good luck bud


cheers mate yeah bar just for a warm up lol. Well I hope the deadlifts don't feel so tough next week cause that 160 set felt real tough and I've done 3 x 5 on 165 not long ago. Haven't eaten alot today mind and my wisdom teeth are comin through right now :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> cheers mate yeah bar just for a warm up lol. Well I hope the deadlifts don't feel so tough next week cause that 160 set felt real tough and I've done 3 x 5 on 165 not long ago. Haven't eaten alot today mind and my wisdom teeth are comin through right now :whistling:


What?! Wisdom teeth...I mind mines came through while I was on a come down from E's a few years back...thought my head was exploding!! lol...

Your deads are great mate! I can do 160 on 3, but today I only went to 140, somedays you have it, some you don't bud...don't worry about it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> What?! Wisdom teeth...I mind mines came through while I was on a come down from E's a few years back...thought my head was exploding!! lol...
> 
> Your deads are great mate! I can do 160 on 3, but today I only went to 140, somedays you have it, some you don't bud...don't worry about it


lol that sounds brutal maybe I just have an absess I dont know its kinda swollen and hurting right at back of mouth...

yeah I know you have off days but it honestly felt like the bar was lower to the floor fella hahaha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 1 DAY 3*

*11/09/11*

Trained at Bob O'sullivans gym in North camp first time Ive been there but a wicked spit and sawdust type gym will be using this as much as I can from now on.

*Squats*

bar x many

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 5 (accidently did 5 meant to be 3 - forgot belt so PR no belt I guess)

85kg x 8

*Bench*

Wider grip than usual

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 5 (meant to be 3 again but once again forgot and did 5)

65kg x 8

*Bent Over Rows*

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

80kg x 3 (remembered it was only 3 reps this time!!)

60kg x 8

*Notes*

So went to a new gym in north camp today and its a great gym 2 racks 3 or 4 benches lots of room and loads of weight. Forgot my belt today and accidentally did 5 reps on top set when its supposed to be 3 on day 3 so I guess Ill just do 5 again on my next workout. The 5 on 120 were hard but no belt so pretty happy with how they went.

The benching today was awesome I went wider hand grip and went lower on my chest and really got my arch going and the top set on 87.5 (once again was supposed to be 3 reps but forgot) felt really easy and felt like I had way more in the tank will def be continuing to use this kinda set up for bench from now on and I'm really excited to see how my bench improves from this.

Had abit of a cold coming last few days think its that time of the year but not letting it hold me back


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 2 DAY 1*

*14/09/11*

*Squats*

Bar x many

65 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 5

105 x 5

belt on

120 x 5

*Bench*

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

*Bent Over Rows*

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

80kg x 5

*Notes*

So I just basically repeated last session as I did too many reps on a few exercises last session. It was actually one of the most satisfying sessions I've ever had despite not breaking any PRs it just all felt really solid. Squats 120 felt easiest it has yet for sure. Bench was real solid (though I was at my Aldershot gym and bench is about 5 inches lower than a standard bench so you basically cant arch) and rows felt pretty good, overall a great session.

I felt tired but not exhausted and had plenty left in the tank as you are supposed to at the beginning of this routine. Can't wait for the numbers to start going up and really test myself!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 2 DAY 2*

*17/09/11*

Session down at Bob's in North Camp.

*Light Squats*

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5, 5

*OHP*

32.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

47.5kg x 5

52.5kg x 5

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

110kg x 5

125kg x 5

145kg x 5

belt on

165kg x 5 ( very hard hitched last rep - not good!)

*Notes*

Really frustrating session today. Waiting for mates to get ready ended up going about 2 hours later than I wanted- now I remember why I go to the gym by myself!

Squats light felt OK. Military press was OK. Deadlifts were a pile of [email protected]! Did 3 sets of 5 on 165kg about a month ago and today 165 felt like a tonne and 5th rep was basically hitched up really poor show today. I'm gonna put it down to just knocking off a cold and not eating enough before gym, just a bad day...


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

we all have them mate! I'm sure if you hit the food hard for the next week you'll get it up no problem next week. Glad to hear everything else is going good. Keep it up mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont be too hard m8 if we all had 100 effort in each session we would be lifting far more .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah cheers lads well im going up to 170 next week and it will be a comfortable 5 I'm determined gonna really attack it! I think doing the squats before perhaps takes its toll even though they are only light because I seem to be stronger at bottom part of lift driving it off floor... Anyway I hit my reps (kinda) so just move on to next session I guess


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Strained under my right arm tonight (tendons up to the shoulder) playing badminton of all things tonight  will still do my workout tomoz hopefully be OK by tommorrow..

Also gonna start riding to and from work everyday(which is about 6.5mi each way) so I can use the decent gym on way home and save some money on fares (tightass) so will hopefully get fitter burn some fat but hopefully won't kill me with squatting 3 times a week and all that...either way have to add a shake or something in to make up for extra kcals burnt


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate that badminton is a very dangerous sport... a friend broke his collar bone playing it once...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> mate that badminton is a very dangerous sport... a friend broke his collar bone playing it once...


yeah we were playing doubles it pretty full on and sweaty work...would like to know how your mate managed to break his collar bone playin it though lol? I think i strained myself going for almight smash shots which were crap as they would go out the court or or i would miss ek...fun game tho!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Wardy21 said:


> yeah we were playing doubles it pretty full on and sweaty work...would like to know how your mate managed to break his collar bone playin it though lol? I think i strained myself going for almight smash shots which were crap as they would go out the court or or i would miss ek...fun game tho!


I think he over extend for a shot and went down on the floor in an awkward way and crack... he wasnt too happy...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> I think he over extend for a shot and went down on the floor in an awkward way and crack... he wasnt too happy...


youch lol I did end up on my **** after one shot actually


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 2 DAY 3*

*20/09/11*

*Squats*

bar x many

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

107.5kg x 5 (hips starts to hurt)

belt on

122.5kg x 5 (meant to be 3 forgot again!!!)

belt off

87.5kg x 8

*Bench Press* (on the crappy low bench)

47.5kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

90kg x 3

67.5kg x 8

*Bent Over Rows*

42.5kg x 5

52.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

70kg x 5

82.5kg x 3

62.5kg x 8

*Notes*

So on squats once again forgot my top set was supposed to be 3 reps even though I had a sheet with all my reps written down on :confused1: . My hips were really kind of aching as I got closer to my top set today and made it really uncomfortable and after my top set the dreaded back pumps came back to haunt me and made the rest of my workout a real struggle :lol: Also dunno if anyone else gets this after hard squats or deadlifts but I felt like I was coming down with a cold when I finished them like abit shivery and like the life had been sapped outer me lol

Bench pretty easy crappy low bench but all reps good and no problem as there shouldn't be yet. Come Monday I am buying a bike off someone so will use the decent weightlifting gym on way home with proper benches and competition style weights.

Bent Over Rows harder than they shoulda been due to back pumps and me constantly walking around stretching doing whatever I could to try relieve the pumps to no avail. Top set felt heavy but luckily I only had to do 3 reps so I managed to keep form pretty decent and the drop set was just enough to finish me off! I couldn't have done any assistance if I wanted to these workouts really are harder than they look or maybe im just super unfit and have no muscular endurance :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol mate dont worry about forgetting that its 3 or 5 etc, I used to do that all the time... re the feeling [email protected] after heavy squats, and deads, yep do that too and back pumps can kill... I like hanging from a chin bar to ease it out... doesnt always work mind


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> lol mate dont worry about forgetting that its 3 or 5 etc, I used to do that all the time... re the feeling [email protected] after heavy squats, and deads, yep do that too and back pumps can kill... I like hanging from a chin bar to ease it out... doesnt always work mind


Yeah I know but its just abit annoying when I coulda done a nice easy 3 but instead pushed hard for 5 :laugh: Not a biggie I know just the first 'set routine' I've followed so trying to follow it like gospel to make sure I can try and see results and not burn out too quick!

Yeah the back pumps are killer I tried hanging from a bar touching toes etc the only thing that seems to ease it is sitting down for like 10 minutes but I didnt have time as I had to catch bus.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 3 DAY 1*

*23/09/11*

*Squats*

bar x many

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

belt on

122.5kg x 5 (tough)

*Bench*

47.5kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

90kg x 5

*Bent Over Rows*

42.5kg x 5

52.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5 (real tough!)

*Dips*

BW x 15

BW x 13 (failure)

*Notes*

Got to gym tonight about 8PM lights off all shut up thought I had just rode 3mi for no reason but door was open I went in turned lights on stuck radio on and blasted out some tunes and got crackin!

Squats top set real tough tonight had to work hard every rep I think the cycle up there on my pink (yes pink) rickety old bike with dry chain, flat tyres, bent wheel and only one gear working took it outer me :laugh: (seem to come up with an excuse everytime a set is harder than it should be lol).

Bench felt real good again pinkys on the markers seems to be my standard grip now and getting elbows tucked in more now. Top set on 90 felt good had 1 or 2 more in the tank for sure.

Bent over rows were killer 82.5kg felt like a tonne and form went on 4th 5th rep TBH not sure what I should do about these whether to drop weight and keepform strict or just up the weight and use it as a heavy weighted compound lift but let form slip slightly..?

Did dips for the first time in about 6 months. I think dips are what gave me a pec injury all that time ago and even today it didnt feel 100% but I do really enjoy doing them! Not sure if its worth it might just keep doing em at BW for few weeks see how my pec fares before adding any additional weight to them.

3 mile cycle home on the pos bike and I was cream crackered! Buying new bike on Monday when my cycle to and back from work begins


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick pic of the gym I've started using. Old school and basic but got a ****load of weights all over the place decent benches squat rack and a power rack at the back so does me nicely 

View attachment 63598


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Went pompy at weekend and made the silly mistake of thinking I was ard and hitting a punch machine a few times and now have a swollen hand. Hopefully be OK to deadlift tomorrow either way Im gonna have a session with or without deads but would obv be better to deadlift!

My dad has also decided hes gonna try and break the BPO 100kg 55-59yo deadlift record of 235kg and has started deadlifting again for the first time in about 10 years :lol: . I personally think he just wants to deadlift more than me but hes being a pu$$y and won't lift in my next BDFPA comp with me cause Terry Jex (sopme guy he used to lift against) is still deadlifting 290kg in his age/weight class 

Anyway I'm gna have a few sessions with the old [email protected] in the coming weeks so will record him without him knowing and stick the vids up on here for us to laugh at :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 3 DAY 2*

*27/09/11*

*Squats (light)*

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5, 5

*Military Press (cleaning off floor)*

35kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 5 (last rep more like a jerk)

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

130kg x 5

belt on - no problem with hand

150kg x 5

170kg x 3 (failed 4th rep meant to be 5!!!!!!!)

go home in a strop....

*Notes*

Right lets get straight to the issue at hand now my deadlifts have felt tough for the last 3 weeks and this week I failed on my top set of 170. I can think of a few reasons (or excuses as usual) why I didn't get it....

I've just started riding to work and it did take it out of me today as its been months since I've rode a bike. Also I think my body is probably still getting used to squatting 3 times a week. As well as this I used to always do my deadlifts at the beginning of my session and never after squats also when I was hitting my PBs of 185 x 3 etc I was really just working up in singles to 'have a crack at a pb' so to speak and never doing 5s all the way up so think thats taking its toll. Anyway I think the only solution I can think of right now is to drop it back a few weeks possible back to 160 x 5 and build up again so its 3 weeks till I have another crack at 170 x 5.

What do we think lads?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump for opinions!

GP has suggested having another go next week but another guy who has done MADCOW before said he had the same problem with deadlifts after squats OHP and building up with some tough sets of 5 takes its toll on your top set of 5 but I guess whatever numbers you hit whilst doing it in this way will mean your alot stronger and will have alot more in the tank when building up to PBs with singles and before squatting & pressing.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

exactly mate... suck it up and hit it again, dont let it beat you... something that helped with my stamina was drinking some EAAs or BCAAs during the workout mixed with lucosade... the simple carbs and aminos really hit the spot... but def give it another week and if it doesn work then drop the weight...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

PS or try taking an extra minute between sets... that might also help...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ill try both of these options GP mate cheers. I did used to be into the whole BCAA ECAA stuff before during workout but just not bothered recently perhaps my diet is alot worse than I thought it was. Gonna start taking creatine mono again I think see if it helps with my endurance/strength.

Ill have another go next week and if don't get it Ill drop I think.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 3 DAY 3*

*29/09/11*

*Squats*

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

belt on

125kg x 3 (comfortable)

90kg x 8 (hips killing me!)

*Bench*

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

92.5kg x 3

70kg x 8

*Bent Over Rows*

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 3

65kg x 8

*Decline Situps*

BW x 15

BW + 5kg x 15

*Notes*

So got my confidence back abit today with a decent session felt strong! Squats all sets fine top set 125 x 3 was good no problems but drop set 90kg x 8 was killing my hips had to really grit my teeth and get through it.

Bench was good felt good but was having trouble arching up cause of the DOMS in my legs from cycling/squatting was glad when each set was over so I could shake some life into em :lol:

Bent Over rows felt as good as they ever have top set of 85kg felt lighter than 82.5kg last time and felt strong and solid and 85kg is the most I've gone up to so a PB for first time in what seems an age hahaha allbeit not a PB on one of the big 3 like I would prefer but still can't complain :laugh:

I even added in some assistance tonight haha only 2 sets of situps but I never do ab work so thought its about time I started...Now I am absolutely [email protected] and gonna eat as much as I can and get some good quality kip :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 4 DAY 1*

*03/10/11*

*Squats*

bar x many

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

belt on

125kg x 5 (joint PB)

*Bench Press*

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

*Bent Over Rows*

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

*Notes*

Soooo week 4 has kickstarted and this is when PBs are supposed to be matched/broken.

Squats I equalled my previous best 5rm it felt good but tough last couple reps I was struggling catching my breath more than anything but a good joint pb for me there!

Bench previous best was 5 on 90 and a double on 100 got 5 on 92.5kg tonight for a PB and I reckon I had 1 in the tank so really happy with that 

Bent Over rows another PB form did go abit on last rep or two but fckit Ill take it.

Lets hope these coming weeks are productive and I could be setting some PBs weekly all going well untill I inevitably stall  I will try get someone to video a few sets this/next week as its been a while and everyones love a vid :thumb:

Also played an hour of badminton before training tonight and had to ride 5 miles to gym before workout and ride home so Im completely knackered now! Next session involves heavy deadlifts and OHP so I will prob rest up till Thurs maybe Weds as I really don't wanna fail on 170 again!

Will also post up weight this or next week as its been a while but I dont think its changed and if anything possibly gone down with this extra hours cycling everyday I never previously did and am having trouble finding time to eat the extra kcals which I need to sort out really to help the strength gains keep coming.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely get a vid up mate. Have you got any previous vids?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Definitely get a vid up mate. Have you got any previous vids?


Yeah Ill get some up I've just started at a new gym so just starting to get to know people will ask someone next time..

Oh you musta missed the pages of my log where my form was being slated :laugh: look at pages 15,16,17,18 I think... Need to get some new ones up soon though for sure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah Ill get some up I've just started at a new gym so just starting to get to know people will ask someone next time..
> 
> Oh you musta missed the pages of my log where my form was being slated :laugh: look at pages 15,16,17,18 I think... Need to get some new ones up soon though for sure


I did miss them. I became unsubbed somehow for a while. Subbed again now though.

Next vids, film them at the correct angle..My neck hurts now :lol:

Vids are the only way to check your form..Many times what I think I am doing is completely different to what I am actually doing when looking at the recording.

Film those new PBs


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I did miss them. I became unsubbed somehow for a while. Subbed again now though.
> 
> Next vids, film them at the correct angle..My neck hurts now :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah I still can't figure out my camera lol

Yeah I like to check my form and stuff will defo get vids of any new pbs


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh Tass you voyeur :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> ahh Tass you voyeur :lol:


I no understand


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I no understand


Lol, which bit?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

voyeur?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> voyeur?


 :lol: :lol: Oh dear Tass...

1. A person who derives sexual gratification from observing the naked bodies or sexual acts of others, *especially from a secret vantage point*.

2. An obsessive observer of sordid or sensational subjects. :whistling:

This bit made me laugh hahahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

why's that me though..I dont geddit


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> why's that me though..I dont geddit


Lol, u like the workout video's, u like to watch people get all sweaty :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wheres the pics at dude?? Your squats are great mate..keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Wheres the pics at dude?? Your squats are great mate..keep it up :thumb:


I might get a few pics of myself wearing my tightest boxers soon for all the BB enthusiasts/whores and just to show people you don't have to be fat to be into powerlifting :lol:

Im going for 170 x 5 on the deadlift tonight and I'll get someone to record it as it will be a joint PB (if I get it this fckin time!)

How you doing anyway Lee? Did I hear right you're not at the gym for a week so gotta do some training from home? If so mate situps, dips, handstand pushups, pullups, BW lunges + squats will be better than nothing to keep you ticking over!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I might get a few pics of myself wearing my tightest boxers soon for all the BB enthusiasts/whores and just to show people you don't have to be fat to be into powerlifting :lol:


PMSL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Trainings looking good mate well done

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good luck with the 170 for reps chap!

Think i'll start my journal up again soon since im going back to 5x5. Hated other routine i started :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Trainings looking good mate well done
> 
> Keep up the good work mate


Cheers fella Im small but I give it my all :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Good luck with the 170 for reps chap!
> 
> Think i'll start my journal up again soon since im going back to 5x5. Hated other routine i started :lol:


5x5 makes you hard as nails, anything else aint worth gettin outer bed for :beer: :beer:

Yeah do it you lazy lump :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> 5x5 makes you hard as nails, anything else aint worth gettin outer bed for :beer: :beer:
> 
> Yeah do it you lazy lump :lol:


Haha! Wasnt being lazy, guess i was chasing that long forgotten pump....... them i remembered i cant be @rsed with repping past 5 :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I might get a few pics of myself wearing my tightest boxers soon for all the BB enthusiasts/whores and just to show people you don't have to be fat to be into powerlifting :lol:
> 
> Im going for 170 x 5 on the deadlift tonight and I'll get someone to record it as it will be a joint PB (if I get it this fckin time!)
> 
> How you doing anyway Lee? Did I hear right you're not at the gym for a week so gotta do some training from home? If so mate situps, dips, handstand pushups, pullups, BW lunges + squats will be better than nothing to keep you ticking over!


haha, just a wee pair of thongs will do mate, lol!!

Good luck on the deadlift mate, 170 is great!!

Aye bud, no job the now...and no gym...I will give all them a go before I start shrinking and freaking out...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Haha! Wasnt being lazy, guess i was chasing that long forgotten pump....... them i remembered i cant be @rsed with repping past 5 :lol:


Yeah the pump what was that again? I get more of a pump riding home than I do doing MADCOW :laugh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> haha, just a wee pair of thongs will do mate, lol!!
> 
> Good luck on the deadlift mate, 170 is great!!
> 
> Aye bud, no job the now...and no gym...I will give all them a go before I start shrinking and freaking out...


No worries mate you'll find one soon enough I've been in that boat myself get yourself some interviews/meetings with the right people lined up and don't lose confidence if you don't get a job straight away just keep on plugging and youll get one.

Yeah do some exercises at home mate though a little rest wouldn't be the end of the world but a month is abit too long!

PS don't own any thongs and I don't even wanna look in me mothers drawer even if it would get me reps it aint worth the mental scars... Maybe I'll go hit mothercare see if I can find a pair of pants age 4-6 that should do the job :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No worries mate you'll find one soon enough I've been in that boat myself get yourself some interviews/meetings with the right people lined up and don't lose confidence if you don't get a job straight away just keep on plugging and youll get one.
> 
> Yeah do some exercises at home mate though a little rest wouldn't be the end of the world but a month is abit too long!
> 
> PS don't own any thongs and I don't even wanna look in me mothers drawer even if it would get me reps it aint worth the mental scars... Maybe I'll go hit mothercare see if I can find a pair of pants age 4-6 that should do the job :lol:


Just thinking mate...but you standing at the 4-6year old bit looking at pants...is not a good idea....but it's better than wearing your mothers gear, lol!!!

And thanks bro...I recon I'm looking for something new now...something thats more of challange and rewarding...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 4 DAY 2*

*06/10/11*

*Squats (light)*

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5, 5

*Military Press*

40kg x 5 (couldnt be ****d racking 37.5kg lol)

42.5kg x 5

47.5kg x 5

52.5kg x 5

57.5kg x 4 (failed 5th)

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

110kg x 5

130kg x 5

150kg x 5

belt on

170kg x 5!!!!!!! (joint PB)

*Notes*

Right so repeated last weeks numbers on squats as I wanted to save some for deadlifts. The powerlifting lads were in the gym today and after watching them squat I went up and asked if they were doing orthodox squats or some variation of a good morning cause the way they were leaning into it at bottom was crazy but it looked good. I had a go and it did feel good with the bar as low as possible.

MP worked up to 57.5kg x 4 which is a PB a little disappointed I didnt make 5 but I knew it after I had to kind leg push the 4th it werent going up. Think I'll set these back a few weeks as I've not done alot of them really.

Now deadlifts as you should know I failed last set on 170 last week and only managed 3 reps but decided to give it another crack this week and I fcking got it!! Actually most satifying feeling I've had lifting in a while or ever as I felt abit defeated failing last week. Its a joint PB but last time was fresh before everything else and only working up to it with singles so really its a pretty massive PB for me even though its the same weight/reps. I even got a vid of it as promised I'll post below. 3rd rep I fell abit forward knocked me off balance slightly but 4th 5th went up :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

congrats on the pb mate bet your well chuffed, form looks good and good to see ypur training without straps buddy, gym looks hardcore aswell:thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> congrats on the pb mate bet your well chuffed, form looks good and good to see ypur training without straps buddy, gym looks hardcore aswell:thumb:


Cheers fella yeah its an awesome feeling  Yeah I moved to this gym its proper old school the bloke that runs it is ex PLer tiny bloke about 5'2 about 75 now but still comes down and cheers you on which is funny but fair play to the guy!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Cheers fella yeah its an awesome feeling  Yeah I moved to this gym its proper old school the bloke that runs it is ex PLer tiny bloke about 5'2 about 75 now but still comes down and cheers you on which is funny but fair play to the guy!


That what you want mate a proper gym with hardore lifters that have been there and done it, lap up as much advice as you can from them buddy.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> That what you want mate a proper gym with hardore lifters that have been there and done it, lap up as much advice as you can from them buddy.


Yeah mate the tips on the squat and watching them squat in particular was a real eye-opener. Always willing to listen to good advice


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah mate the tips on the squat and watching them squat in particular was a real eye-opener. Always willing to listen to good advice


Are you going to do a powerlifting meet??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Are you going to do a powerlifting meet??


I did my first one in August. Great experience lifted in the BDFPA (im natty) 82.5kg class totalled 440 already lined my next one up in Jan and hope to total over 500 in the 82.5kg class again. Got the bug strength training is wicked you get strong and improve your body at the same time end of the day excessive kcalories make you fat not heavy compound lifts!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I did my first one in August. Great experience lifted in the BDFPA (im natty) 82.5kg class totalled 440 already lined my next one up in Jan and hope to total over 500 in the 82.5kg class again. Got the bug strength training is wicked you get strong and improve your body at the same time end of the day excessive kcalories make you fat not heavy compound lifts!


Well done mate great post and good luck with training up to your next meet!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BTW Ewen do I get love for last workout? I even posted a vid for you slags!! :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

m8 it says i need to spread the love lol

your doing good fella on the right path now , you just needed that first comp to find your feet .

ive not been spending much time reading up on yours and a few others journals to busy in the gym and reading sh1t but looking like your cracking it now m8


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> m8 it says i need to spread the love lol
> 
> your doing good fella on the right path now , you just needed that first comp to find your feet .
> 
> ive not been spending much time reading up on yours and a few others journals to busy in the gym and reading sh1t but looking like your cracking it now m8


lol only messin mate I know how it is trying to follow journals its for my own use as much as anyone else that cares to follow 

cheers though mate only week 4 of madcows stalled on OHP already as expected Im **** at it but hopefully the big 3 will go up nicely!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> lol only messin mate I know how it is trying to follow journals its for my own use as much as anyone else that cares to follow
> 
> cheers though mate only week 4 of madcows stalled on OHP already as expected Im **** at it but hopefully the big 3 will go up nicely!


i love ohp its by far my fave it would be nice to have big shoulders :whistling:

i was looking into madcow just didnt rate it hence the wendlers although they both pretty much the same .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i love ohp its by far my fave it would be nice to have big shoulders :whistling:
> 
> i was looking into madcow just didnt rate it hence the wendlers although they both pretty much the same .


Yeah my shoulders are weak as fck and abit creaky  Think its cause youre pretty tall they dont look massive but you're pressin big weights so somethings working lol

Yeah im def gonna give Wendlers a crack at some point this is first time ive followed a routine so just gonna keep going for 10 12 weeks or sommin then see where Im at..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it bugs me as i can bench 150 yet i hate it and wanna ohp 150 lol

i hit heavy shoulders 2x week for ages to bring them on so im gonna do wendlers for about 3 months then bodybuilding for 3 months idea is more muscle to produce more power .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

its okay, ewens ignorant now, self self self, or all the loves for jungle boy. dont feel left out! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> its okay, ewens ignorant now, self self self, or all the loves for jungle boy. dont feel left out! :lol:


coming from eyeball paul the guy that wont share upskirts of his mrs :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> got a good physique on you as well as being quite strong for your weight, keep it up, nice gym as well.


Cheers fella! Its hard to have excess weight when you're like 83kg :lol:

Gyms quality so old school a bird wouldnt dare set foot in there. You come out with dirty hands and clothes :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Id rather come out with a dirty bird with no clothes


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, following this journal with interest, as im looking to do the same as yourself.

Just a question whats your diet looking like now?

Thanks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

GG1 said:


> Hello, following this journal with interest, as im looking to do the same as yourself.
> 
> Just a question whats your diet looking like now?
> 
> Thanks


Hello there!

I've never stuck to a diet plan as such but I struggle to eat alot if I'm honest mon-Fri looks like this roughly:

08:00 2 scoops oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 banana, 1 tbsp peanut butter

13:00 2 jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna (lots of sunflower oil left in) OR 2 jacket potatos big portion of chilli concarne

17:00 1 banana

18:00 gym

19:00 1 banana 2 scoops of whey

20:00 evening meal one of the following - chicken curry, chilli, bolagnese, fish + noodles + eggs (always big portion about 1000-1500kcals)

22:30 lump of cheese, 2 scoops slow release protein with pint SS milk

Its not a great diet TBH and needs improving. I need a snack at 11:00ish and 15:30ish maybe some nuts or something but haven't got round to it yet. I figure its about 3000kcals 225-250g protein.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I've never stuck to a diet plan as such but I struggle to eat alot if I'm honest mon-Fri looks like this roughly:
> 
> ...


Its not a bad start IMO, better than most peoples diets.

If it was me I would add some whey at 17.00, and maybe add a morning meal at 10-11.00, chicken sandwich or tuna again etc

But like I say not a bad base, well done mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Its not a bad start IMO, better than most peoples diets.
> 
> If it was me I would add some whey at 17.00, and maybe add a morning meal at 10-11.00, chicken sandwich or tuna again etc
> 
> But like I say not a bad base, well done mate


Yeah totally agree withya mate I sometimes add whey at 17:00 its whether I remember to bring it with all my work clothes money **** keys lunch as I ride to work and always seem to be in a rush. Morning meal would be spot on and would make my diet so much better agreed but I'm just not hungry till about 13.00ish...damn coffees and ****!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah totally agree withya mate I sometimes add whey at 17:00 its whether I remember to bring it with all my work clothes money **** keys lunch as I ride to work and always seem to be in a rush. Morning meal would be spot on and would make my diet so much better agreed but I'm just not hungry till about 13.00ish...damn coffees and ****!


I dont smoke but coffee is a big weakness of mine, I tend to have loads and then not get hungry and lose weight.

Your obviously keeping fit aswell with the riding, so thats a bonus


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I dont smoke but coffee is a big weakness of mine, I tend to have loads and then not get hungry and lose weight.
> 
> Your obviously keeping fit aswell with the riding, so thats a bonus


Yeah man coffee is the silent killer!

I'm reasonably fit obv being a lot lighter than most people on this site but still wouldn't class myself as fit anymore but keep this cycling up plus training I should be pretty trim and fit


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 4 DAY 3*

*11/10/11*

*Squats*

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5 (pretty tough)

belt on

127.5kg x 3 (eye poppingly tough!)

92.5kg x 8 (comfortable)

*Bench*

52.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

95kg x 3 (OK)

72.5kg x 9 (accidentally)

*Bent Over Rows*

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 3

67.5kg x 8 (felt good)

BW + 5kg - 8 situps and stopped really painful tweaking in my lower abdominal region 

*Notes*

Todays session was killer! Heavy weekend def took its toll on me even though I hadn't trained since Thurs last week I didn't feel overly strong but I also didnt fail on anything so gotta be reasonably happy with that.

Squats were real tough today set of 5 on 112.5kg felt tougher than usual so I knew the 127.5kg was gonna be a real struggle. First rep I went down got back up with it and saw those silver specks you get from straining but not wanting to fail I managed another 2 reps just about and was just happy this wasn;t my next session cause 5 reps might have been out of my reach tonight!

Bench was decent had atleast 1 in the tank on my top set of 95kg (probably only 1 actually) but 3rd rep I didn't control the negative too well which made it abit tough. Drop set of 8 (or 9) was tough though actually but nice to rep out on bench as I only get to do this once a week on this routine for abit of a pump :whistling:

Bent Over Rows 87.5kg is the highest I've gone it felt OK for 3 just gotta really grit your teeth and wrench it up to your chest on these heavy ones :lol: Reading through the MADCOW routine layout and stuff it does say you can swap bent over rows for cleans which I am really tempted to do because I think I would enjoy them more but probably more benficial for me to keep doing rows for a while as they might have a better impact on my 3 main lifts than cleans...thoughts?

Payday is 2 weeks today and im getting some creatine mono, some vit D, some more oats & peanut butter and I AM going to fit another meal/shake in during the day at work because I'm gonna need it these coming weeks if I stand a decent chance of getting something outer this routine. Even though I'm not looking to put on mass if my body needs the extra kcals to perform these workouts then I'm gna have to feed it!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice squatting pal, glad to see the diet will be improved should make a massive difference, god going mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice squatting pal, glad to see the diet will be improved should make a massive difference, god going mate


Cheers fella my PB is 130 x 3 but next session is 127.5 x 5 which will smash that if I get it. Squats seems to be the one thing for me that never feels easier even having done squats for like 8 or 9 months now and squatting 3 times a week now with MADCOW they are always tough and you've always gotta be prepared for tough sets :no:

I hope so mate even if its an extra 3-500 kcals and extra 30-40g of protein or whatever it should help me abit.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it's the other way around. Cleans contribute more to the big 3 alot more than rows do. Cleans build power and make you quick off the floor, they make you more explosive at the hips, which has massive carry over. The only thing is they're a nightmare to learn without a coach, and without the correct technique you'll end up muscling the bar off the floor without building explosiveness in the hips. What i'm doing is doing madcow witht he rows, while working on technique along side, working well for me!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

david_w said:


> I think it's the other way around. Cleans contribute more to the big 3 alot more than rows do. Cleans build power and make you quick off the floor, they make you more explosive at the hips, which has massive carry over. The only thing is they're a nightmare to learn without a coach, and without the correct technique you'll end up muscling the bar off the floor without building explosiveness in the hips. What i'm doing is doing madcow witht he rows, while working on technique along side, working well for me!


You reckon mate? Perhaps you're right I do feel stronger all over though now I can row some decent weight. So you're doing your rows and light cleans working on technique? I think I will have a go at doing that as well actually!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a big, big fan of cleans. They are however, as stated, very difficult to learn correctly without a coach. If you try to self teach go very light and concentrate on getting the form right rather than lifting big weights. If there is an Olympic Lifting club in your area this would prove invaluable.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm a big, big fan of cleans. They are however, as stated, very difficult to learn correctly without a coach. If you try to self teach go very light and concentrate on getting the form right rather than lifting big weights. If there is an Olympic Lifting club in your area this would prove invaluable.


You are Ming? Seems to be mostly BB/PL gyms near me. I will start very light and practice technique at end of session put some vids on here and watch some youtube vids see how I get on and not up the weight for a while...Also a matter of space in the gym for this exercise :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cleans are a really cool exercise, gave me good upper back and trap muscle and like mingster says more explosive power, I still cant get the form right though so i rarely do them now, should start learning light again.

Keep us posted on how you get on with them mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

accidendtly, lol!! Excellent benching, and that drop set at the end of benching is great for the pump...nice going on the weights there mate :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Big session for me tonight chance to hit all 3 PBs im eating like a horse in preparation! Will try get vids of all if theres some friendly faces in gym


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good lcuk for tonight pal, smash it :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice mate...I look forward to those vids, if you find the friendly faces


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 5 DAY 1*

*14/10/11*

*Squats*

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5 (pretty tough eeeeek!)

belt on

127.5kg x 5!!!!

*Bench*

52.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

95kg x 4 + 1 fail/assisted

*Bent Over Rows*

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

*Cleans*

40kg x about 20 cleans 3 or 4 sets (first time doing these pretty fun)

*Notes*

Sooooo squats I hit a PB 5 x 127.5kg (previous best 3 x 130kg) I was very unconfident after 5 x 112.5 feeling really tough but gotta remember when a squat rep feels tough you've always got more reps in you and second to top set on squats is always gonna be tough. Very happy with the squats and no hip pains or anything. Video to follow but damn idiot recording must have been bicep boy as he failed to record the hardest/most important part of my squat (the bottom) but they were good depth cause I felt em!

Bench I worked up to 95kg I wanted 5 but in all honesty I think I got 4 and a slight help with the 5th. He said he hardly touched it but its annoying cause before set I said let me fail before you help cause I knew 5th was gonna be a grinder either way. I'm gonna call it a fail and go again next week but still a good PB as previous 4 rep best was 90kg a while ago with no working sets before. Video to follow of the bench also I had to ask one guy to spot and one to video lol looking like a tool for my log is fine 

Bent Over rows worked up to PB on 87.5kg for 5 was tough but managed it without breaking form toooo much.

Cleans were real good fun gotta watch alot of tutorial vids on these though but enjoyed having a go at some light weight.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You lifted that fifth one matey. The spotter had his fingers under the bar, but, from what I can tell, he didn't assist with the lift....You should claim that one.

Be more adamant with the spotters. Tell them to keep the fcuk out of the way, unless you ask for help !!!!!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

I was angry watching that! leave the bar alone!!! That is exactly why i bench in the power rack, you build up for too long for someone to mess up your PR's! you deffo had that though mate, and well done on the squats


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I know I did say before hand and thought he understood but obv not...I think the video makes it look like I had more in the tank then I did cause I felt I was pushing and not alot was going on  Also even if he fingertips say 2 or 3kg of the weight up with me that coulda made all the difference. I think Ill go again just to be sure, it can't do any harm. But tell the spotters to keep their fingers to themselves in future!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> But tell the spotters to *keep their fingers to themselves in future!!*


ahhh, there'll be a time you tell a bird that :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good lifting Wardy! You definitely had all 5 on that bench he didn't assist with 1kg. Nice 1.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

reckon your bench pressing needs tuning for power lifting fella


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> ahhh, there'll be a time you tell a bird that :lol:


funny you say that...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> reckon your bench pressing needs tuning for power lifting fella


In terms of bringin bar lower and getting set up properly? I didnt feel completed set up as good as I could that set tbh. The squats before kill my set up abit honestly  I'm not doing paused reps whilst on this MADCOW routine just so I can try and progress easier but will add em in when closer to next meet..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no m8 bring your hands in closer together narrow grip so the knurling on the bar is starting where your thumbs are then keep elbows in bring the bar down to highest point on your chest .

thats power lifting set up i use it and seems to hit my chest better but then im gonna as of next week go out a touch and do incline for vanity


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> no m8 bring your hands in closer together narrow grip so the knurling on the bar is starting where your thumbs are then keep elbows in bring the bar down to highest point on your chest .
> 
> thats power lifting set up i use it and seems to hit my chest better but then im gonna as of next week go out a touch and do incline for vanity


Yeah I know you did tell me that before and I did experiment bringing hands in but I seem to be stronger wider... I def need to get elbows in just noticed that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I know you did tell me that before and I did experiment bringing hands in but I seem to be stronger wider... I def need to get elbows in just noticed that


mybe coz your triceps arent too strong yet get them bad boys up to speed and front delts you will soon press 150


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> mybe coz your triceps arent too strong yet get them bad boys up to speed and front delts you will soon press 150


a 150 bench would be awesome but I was aiming for 120 in my next comp in Jan and would be well happy if I got it up to that by then...Not everyone has a 150 bench in em like you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> a 150 bench would be awesome but I was aiming for 120 in my next comp in Jan and would be well happy if I got it up to that by then...Not everyone has a 150 bench in em like you


they do m8 trust me .

ok for power lifting you heard of ed coan ?

what about smolov ?

try this for 4 weeks bench press and assistance 4 days and nothing else 1 day do squat ohp and deadlift to keep your hand in after that 4 weeks your bench will shoot up you then swap it for squats or deads or ohp .

half hour 4x week BOOM


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> they do m8 trust me .
> 
> ok for power lifting you heard of ed coan ?
> 
> ...


I have heard of smolov i got my blog on another forum aswell a PL forum lots of routines talked about and stuff aint it supposed to be quite an advanced/high volume routine? Thing is I'm happy with slow gradual progress on all my lifts now.. Ive not been lifting a year yet properly got lots to learn still I know but I was thinking give MADCOW crakc of the whip for about 12 weeks then switch it up to cortes 3x3 before my comp (its supposed to be a good pre-meet routine) for the weeks leading up then get a 500+ total (hopefully) and from there next year Ill have more experience and try some different things..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah it does sound good , i know hitting 3x3 will up your lifts quickly mowgli hits it a bit .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So haven't had a session since Friday as was drinking over weekend and yesterday I was just too tired. I've got my gym gear with me today to have a session and I've only gone and tweaked the left side of my lower back riding to work. These fckin morons on the road don't give cyclists any space which caused me to do it I think. I'll see how it is later but its kinda taking my breath away atm when I try to bend over or move to the left


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 5 DAY 2 - TO BE CONTINUED*

So after that silly bitch almost knocked me off my bike this morning and made me take evasive action and tweak my back I thought I'd have a go anyway. I picked my bar put it on squat rack did some with just bar to warm up managed to get 2 25kg plates on the bar unracked and it was very sharp pain I racked and un-racked again this time with a belt and couldnt even get it off stands hardly so called it a day and didnt bother doing any more :cursing: Its lower left side of my back under ribcage left of spine feels familiar like a twinge I had before. Lets hope its a 24hour thing I won't bother bringing gym gear to work tomorrow as to not risk it and wait till Thurs see how it is.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So back twinge was a little worse than I first thought but seems to be alot better now. It doesn't hurt when I whipe my a$$ anymore :lol:

Hopefully get down the gym tomorrow to do this session. Haven't trained for 8 days now grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> So back twinge was a little worse than I first thought but seems to be alot better now. It doesn't hurt when I whipe my a$$ anymore :lol:
> 
> Hopefully get down the gym tomorrow to do this session. Haven't trained for 8 days now grrrrrrrrrr


The rest might be good mate, sometime when Ive been training for a while a week off does wonders for my strength?

Hope the backs ok for you fella


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> The rest might be good mate, sometime when Ive been training for a while a week off does wonders for my strength?
> 
> Hope the backs ok for you fella


Yeah I hearya mate nothing wrong with a weeks rest but tbh I've prob only been getting 2.5 sessions in a week on since doing madcows buttttt its still not a bad thing as the weeks are gonna get tougher and tougher so maybe a blessing in disguise! Def training tomorrow as Im not out on the p1ss tonight so ill be up early, fresh and bored so hopefully my backs alright, cheers mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 5 DAY 2*

*22/10/11*

First session in 9 days after back twinge kept me out. Felt fine so had a session.

*Squats (Light)*

Bar as low on back as possible.

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5, 5

*Military Press*

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5 - basically to failure on last rep, very poor and this was with setting it back 3 weeks...

*Deadlifts*

115kg x 5

135kg x 5 (felt tougher than it should have)

belt on

155kg x 5 (very tough - not optimistic for top set PB attempt)

175kg x 3 + 1 fail on 4th rep

*Pullups*

BW x 8, 2 min rest, 8

*Notes*

So first session back in 9 days on Saturday. The only thing that went well was squats having the bar as low as possible I was flying up with all reps and it wasn't taxing in the slightest. From there it went downhill I felt weak on MP and top set of 50 down from 57.5 last week was too failure last rep took about 5 seconds to push up, definitely my weakest lift not sure where I should be using a wide or narrow grip for these really...suggestions?

Deadlifts I did as the routine said and went for 175kg x 5 but in reality I knew I was not going to get it. I lost my leg drive when I got to 155 x 5 and was basically back lifting it. I've got a video and watchuing it couldnt be anymore different to my 170 x 5 the week before. All leg drive had gone completely so I couldnt set up properly, I got a vid of it I'll put up later it doesn't make for good viewing! I will go again at this weight though for sure Im confident I can get it next week with plenty of food this week.

I'm aching so much today lats lower back biceps all killing me! Was out on **** Sat night after my session which has defo not helped recovery + the 9 days rest before this session + the pullups for first time in a while = im an achey mess!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great looking session that wardy mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Great looking session that wardy mate


Cheers Rick it coulda gone better on the OHP and deadlifts. I'm confident I'll nail 175 next week then Ill only be using 2.5kg jumps I think. I'm also buying some 0.5kg plates for use on OHP and eventually benchpress when it gets tough to progress. I mean a kg a week on OHP is loads anyway and soon adds up!

Will be down the gym tonight for a session!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 5 DAY 3*

*25/10/11*

*Squats*

bar x many

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

115kg x 5 (pretty easy)

belt on

130kg x 3 (joint PB felt comfortable-ish)

belt off

95kg x 8 (super easy)

*Bench*

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

97.5kg x 3 (tough)

75kg x 8 (easier than expected)

Didnt do Bent Over Rows as bicep tendons were aching/hurting.

*Notes*

So worked up to a joint PB on the squats tonight it felt heavy but wasn't too bad considering! Drop set all reps flew up and for once I wasn't sweating after my squats 

Bench Press I worked up to a PB it felt tough doubt I had another rep in me tonight so next session going for 5 reps will be interesting. I was going to stick at 95kg for another week but after everyone said I had those 5 last week I thought I'd just go for it and not bother setting it back.

I felt my tendonitus coming back tonight in my biceps so I left the rows. I think I did it loading up the 25kg plates on the squat rack...fcking pussy biceps cant take any weight wish I never hammered the bicep curls when I first started training


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *MADCOW WEEK 5 DAY 2*
> 
> *22/10/11*
> 
> ...


Heres my failed set from this session as promised....its horrible watching it form was all off due to legs being fatigued makes so much difference when leg drive goes! But anyway spent some wages today getting some creatine mono, wrist wraps, a PL belt (thick all round), deadlift trainers (basically nice flat base- will use em for squats too) some 0.5kg plates and some protein  hope for a good month cracking PBs on this routine before switching to something else.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 6 DAY 1*

*28/10/11*

*Squats*

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

115kg x 5

130kg x 5!!!

*Bench*

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5 (felt really tough)

didnt bother top set knew I wouldnt even get a few reps today

*Bent Over Rows*

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

didnt bother top set knew I wouldnt even get a few reps today

*Cleans*

50kg x 3 x 6

*Pullups*

8, 6

*Notes*

So I'm down in Pompy atm to see my mate from uni an updating yesterdays session hanging out my **** :lol: Some gay commercial type gym I went to yesterday that hes signed up to.

Squats felt easy till top set on 130kg but I worked up to a pb of 5 on 130 well happy with this! Last 2 reps werent very pretty but they were all to depth and its a pb 

Bench the bench I was using was **** I hated it dodgy collars and felt weird I worked up to 85 for 5 but it was pretty fckin tough and I didnt bother with the top set today....Not been eating enough last few days esp since being at my mates uni house as he has no fcking food.

Rows same again I didnt feel very strong so left top set and will stay at same weight next week. Also had no chalk and I was sweating alot strugling to grip bar.

Cleans were fun I upped it to 50kg felt comfortable but hard work and I got told off by someone even though I was catching bar on my thighs to stop it hittin floor so hard....fcking hate these commercial gyms thy didnt even have tisue to whipe sweat only towels which you have to buy for £3.50 so typical....

Finished with some pullups and wow I ache today good session no to get a full english from somewhere


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice squatting mate, I hate anything over 3 reps on squat, torture lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just to update everyone. I drunk around 1L of Vodka each night (uni drinking games) last Thurs,Fri,Sat & Sun then got ill on Tues (predictable) and not been able to hold any foods down really since then but starting to feel better today and might even risk a session today but I might skip the heavy sets or do a kinda light all round workout to get me into the swing of it again..

Oh and I've got my powerlifting belt from strength shop some trainers for deads/squatting (flat but firm) some 0.5kg plates for small increases on bench/press and some wrist wraps to hopefully keep me more solid during bench and maybe help my wirsts when squatting too...kinda dying to try all my new kit out lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Alcohol isnt the answer!!!!

But after several shots/pints/bottles you've forgotten what the question was!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Alcohol isnt the answer!!!!
> 
> But after several shots/pints/bottles you've forgotten what the question was!


I need to find myself a gf before I drink myself to death going out all the time :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 6 DAY 2*

*05/11/11*

*Squats (light)*

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

testing out new belt

90kg x 5, 5

*MP*

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5 - felt hard again 

*Deadlifts*

115kg x 5

135kg x 5

belt on

155kg x 5

175kg x 5!!!!

*Chin ups*

8, 2 min rest, 8

*Seated Pullys*

70kg x 8

*Notes*

So first session in 8 days after being ill for 3 days and eating 1 meal a day for last week or so but today I felt pretty good and quite energetic and fully recovered from the man-flu 

I got to test out my new trainers https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-deadlift-shoes.html and they felt good for squatting and deadlifting for £25 I'm very happy and I would recommend to anyone that prefers to squat in a flatter shoe. Also got a belt from strengthshop which is top quality and def feels good on the squats look forward to trying it out on heavier sets.

So anyway Military Press once again felt hard I brought my grip in abit closer and it didnt feel much easier just gonna go up with 1kg increases from next week and hopefully not stall too quickly even though its my weakest lift by far.

Deadlifts first 2 sets felt good and 155 didnt feel too bad so I thought fck it lets have a go at 175 which I only got 3 on last week and I got 5 ooooooon iiiiiiiit!! Logic would have said after being low on kcalories for last week or so and just recovered from cold it would be worst time to go for PB so I'm really stuck on how I managed it maybe due to training earlier than usual or not being fatigued from the 3 times squats a week this routine forces you to do but either way I am wayyy happy about this. I am actually thinking of just running this routine till I hit 180 x 5 with ramped sets and then dropping MADCOW and working in rackpulls for deadlift day with some assistance and bench with assistance and squatting twice a week once heavy once light but lets hit 180 for 5 first and take it from there. I got about 11 weeks till my meet so do need to make my training more specific to that soon though.

Anyway heres my video recorded by my old man who seems to have somehow cut off my first rep and got a **** angle haha oh well.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job with the deads chap! 

Regarding mp's, you getting some bounce from your legs or you going strict?

Oh and man up and like tass's S&M page on fb :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice deads Wardy mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Good job with the deads chap!
> 
> Regarding mp's, you getting some bounce from your legs or you going strict?
> 
> Oh and man up and like tass's S&M page on fb :lol:


Cheers no Im doing em dead strict but maybe I should start doing push press might help get my strict press up actually...

And fck off I saw a butplug and bolted :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Nice deads Wardy mate


cheers fella dont know where that pb came from literally lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Cheers no Im doing em dead strict but maybe I should start doing push press might help get my strict press up actually...
> 
> And fck off I saw a butplug and bolted :lol:


yeah i'd definately get a bit of help from the legs... its what i do 

and the butplug......... that was the selling point for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yeah i'd definately get a bit of help from the legs... its what i do
> 
> and the butplug......... that was the selling point for me :lol: :lol:


you dirty old dog :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Like me, like me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good deads and i like the strengthshop belt


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

shame we didnt get to see the new shoes


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> shame we didnt get to see the new shoes


Dont think they were from your new shop :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> shame we didnt get to see the new shoes


It is a great shame they are a sexy set of slippers I'll make sure they are not cut out of the vid next time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great vid there bro...keep it up man :thumb: . You got any up and coming comps on the go mate??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Great vid there bro...keep it up man :thumb: . You got any up and coming comps on the go mate??


Cheers mate! Next comp will be late Jan Ill start training more specifically for it in a few weeks I think by dropping overhead press working in rackpulls to improve top part of deadlift movement and throw some more triples into the mix I think man.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 6 DAY 3*

*08/11/11*

*Squats*

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

100kg x 5

belt on

117.5kg x 5 (comfortable)

132.5kg x 3

97.5kg x 8

*Bench*

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

97.5kg x 3 (Alot easier than last time)

75kg x 8

*Rows*

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

90kg x 3

70kg x 8

*Notes*

So a good session for me tonight I felt pretty strong on all lifts 

Squats top set was tough as expected cause its fcking heavy for me but I got down and up for 3 good reps despite turning purple :laugh: new shoes were great for squatting, flat but firm just how I like them...

Bench Im repeating last weeks week 3 as it was tough and I didnt have a go at 5 on 97.5 the next session as I was feeling weak so Im going for it again. I forgot my wrist wraps annoyingly but 3 felt pretty comfy defo had 1 more in the tank I think not sure about 2 but we'll find out next session 

Rows first time I've gone up to 90kg it felt heavy form wasn't bad though and drop set on 70 was great for a pump after  Didnt enjoy the ride home in the rain after but overal a great session.

Gonna weigh myself tomorrow as I don't have a clue how much or if I've lost weight after my week-long binge followed by getting ill and TBH I hadnt weighed myself for about 6 weeks before anyway. Also just had some creatine pre workout and will be using this for the next 6-8 weeks or so havent used it since I first started training so will be good to see if it has any positive effect on training and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good sesh mate!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like the 100kg's in the mix for next session! 

looking trim in the new avi chap!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> looks like the 100kg's in the mix for next session!
> 
> looking trim in the new avi chap!


Well first up its 5 on 97.5kg if I nail that its 3 on 100 and 5 on 100 next session. I think Once I've got ramped up to 5 on 100 on bench (harder than it sounds for me) and 5 on 180 on deadlift I will stop the routine a very happy bunny and start mixing it up abit before my comp.

And cheers Paulseph thats what training on a kcalorie deficit will do to ya :laugh:

Actually I weighed myself this morning and I'm 83kg so despite being ill and not eating too great I'm only about 0.5kg less than my morning weight a month or so ago and I've started riding to and from work which might have cut me up abit so Im pretty happy there


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 7 DAY 1*

*12/11/11*

*Squats*

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

100kg x 5

belt on

117.5kg x 5 (super easy)

132.5kg x 5! (comfortable - vid to follow)

*Bench*

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

wrist wraps on

85kg x 5 (harder than it should have been....)

97.5kg x 3 + 1 fail 

*Rows*

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

90kg x 5

*Notes*

So an early session for me today. Squats were real good pb felt pretty good got a vid I'll post below.

Bench was **** 85kg felt hard I knew 97.5 wasnt gonna go for 5 and I got 3 hard reps harder than last week and had no chance on the 4th. I was using my new wrist wraps and I dunno they kinda felt restricting I might not bother using them in future (excuses). Anyway will try again next week.

Rows were good got 5 on 90 felt heavy but felt strong.

Squat vid:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Style mate, You'll get it next week on the bench, I wouldn't mind you recording me soon for my next deadlift and squats.

I think you will be doing 500kg total by that comp in January No Problem!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You made those squats look eeeeezy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice squatting Wardy mate


----------



## big chas (Nov 13, 2011)

hi feel i know you from somewhere - you`ve got a nice squat style and should be able to build that up a lot .. As long as you can still get trousers on- **** might get massive but comfortable for sitting on...But building core strengh can`t be bad a good foundation . Also there doesn`t seem to be many of us here that don`t use drugs ... Keep it up you`re doing well.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> looked very easy those squats strengthwise no problem, believe it was the pressure of the weight making it feel quite heavy, I think you would really benefit from very heavy walkouts and if possible yoke static takes, getting your body used to much higher loads being able to tolerate the pressure better, well worth a go.


Thanks Josh yeah I thought about some some heavy walk outs about 10-15% more than I can lift to get used to the heavy weights Ill start adding them in soon.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 7 DAY 2*

*15/11/11*

*Squats (Light)*

50kg x 5

70kg x 5

90kg x 5 (meant to be another 5 couldnt be assed today...)

*Push Press*

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8 (warm up)

120kg x 5

140kg x 5 (urgh tough)

belt on

160kg x 5 (very tough...)

left it at that 

*Pullups*

BW x 6,6,6 (super slow negative)

*Notes*

So a definite sh.it session for me tonight. As soon as I put 90kg on the squat bar and it felt abit awkward/difficult I knew I was in for a crap session :lol: my CNS just felt battered even though I've not had a session since Saturday I think badminton followed by a real fast cycle home last night took it outer me + just feeling generally weak...

So swapped strict press for push press to hopefully allow me to get some more weight overhead in the future it did feel abit easier but again feeling weak and lazy I only did 3 sets and left it at 50kg top set.

Deadlifts TBH even 120kg felt abit hard today and 140 felt like 160 and then 160 felt like a tonne :laugh: so left it there (was meant to go for 180 x 5) form was all out today as well on the deadlifts think I was compensating for having hardly any leg drive. Nevermind still got some decent reps in so better than no session.

The plan is when I get either 100 x 5 on bench or 180 x 5 on deadlifts I'm gonna stop the routine I just hope I hit one of the two quick so I can get rid of OHP and add in rack pulls and some close grip bench I think. What do people think about (once I finish this routine) doing 3 bench sessions a week 1 heavy close grip, 1 light close and standard grip and then 1 heavy standard grip in that order?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice repping on deads mate

I bloody hate rep work lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Unfortunately this routine is always 4 sets of 5 reps ramping up on the deadlift and to think some people work with 8-12 fck that :lol:

BTW Rick whatya think about when I;ve finished this routine and taken out OHP adding in a bench session so I'm benching 3 times a week going like this:

Day 1 heavy close grip, Day 2 light close grip and light standard grip, Day 3 heavy standard grip. My comp is late Jan so I got about 8 weeks once this routine is finished to get my bench up and thinking this might be the best way...Alternatively I can just do Day 1 Heavy close grip, Day 2 rest bench, Day 3 Heavy standard grip whatya think?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lifting m8


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good lifting m8


Cheers was a tough session but I tried :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how many times a week you train ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Meant to be 3 works out about 2.5 I reckon though. Will be glad when this routine is over squatting 3 times a week is great for overall conditioning (and squat technique) but **** its hard esp with riding to/from work 13mile trip everyday as well!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol yeah .

just thinking a good way of upping your bench or any other lift is to do that one lift as many times a week as possible .

if you trained 4 x week you could do 3 x bench days lasting no more than 20 mins and 1 day of squat and deadlift just to keep them up .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol yeah .
> 
> just thinking a good way of upping your bench or any other lift is to do that one lift as many times a week as possible .
> 
> if you trained 4 x week you could do 3 x bench days lasting no more than 20 mins and 1 day of squat and deadlift just to keep them up .


So you think 2 x heavy 1 x light bench session would be better than 2 x heavy with greater rest between the sessions and forgetting the light session?

Well I could fit them into 3 sessions a week still mate (I am not thinking about the extra £14 a month an extra sesh will cost...) I could just do them with light squats, heavy squats, and heavy rack pulls and light speed deads off floor...Which brings me to next questions is it OK to train deads twice a week you think by doing 1 light off floor maybe 50-60% 1RM and then heavy rackpulls another day with atleast 3 days between or is it best to do both in same session?

For the next 10 weeks its purely comp prep I want bigger numbers after that I can concentrate on some more other stuff but for now need the big 3 bigger


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i hit all compounds twice a week light/heavy

so heavy is 3x3 and light is 50% 5x10 speed stuff .

i would do as an olympic lifter would and focus on 1 lift til its where you want it to be .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i hit all compounds twice a week light/heavy
> 
> so heavy is 3x3 and light is 50% 5x10 speed stuff .
> 
> i would do as an olympic lifter would and focus on 1 lift til its where you want it to be .


This makes sense but I want to progress on all 3 lifts 

I'll have a think over the coming week and come up with a pre comp routine see what you guys think of it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*MADCOW WEEK 7 DAY 3*

*17/11/11*

*Squats*

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

belt on

120kg x 5

135kg x 3

belt off

100kg x 8

*Bench*

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

belt on for experimenting

85kg x 5

97.5kg x 3 - hard again 

75kg x 8

*Rows*

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 8 (meant to be 5 then 92.5 x 3 but cut it short and repped out 80 for 8 instead)

*Notes*

So squats went well today was real happy how I handled the top set on 135 no problems a few more in the tank for sure.

Bench was tough again! Although legs were fcked and lower bqack abit achey from the squats. Top set on 97.5 dropped the 3rd rep real high on chest by accident which kinda took me by surprise I pushed it out for a rep but didnt have another in the tank  going for 5 on Sunday wish me luck :lol:

I think I will see out week 8 and then call it quits for this routine. Its a good routine I would recommend it to any beginner with abit of experience on the compound lifts but time for me to mix things up before my comp in Jan! Im still working on a routine but will decide what Im doing next week and see how it goes


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, good luck for the 5rep on bench next time bro. Be careful man, atleast you were able to get it back up for a rep. Well done! Looks like a routine and good weight there man..and 135 for squats...NICE :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, good luck for the 5rep on bench next time bro. Be careful man, atleast you were able to get it back up for a rep. Well done! Looks like a routine and good weight there man..and 135 for squats...NICE :thumb:


Yeah im gna need luck :lol: I had a big bodybuilder spotting me so I was safe under his supervision hahaha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah im gna need luck :lol: I had a big bodybuilder spotting me so I was safe under his supervision hahaha


LOL!! always good to have a big dude there for support mate...I'm sure you'll do it, just have the big guy there for support


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> LOL!! always good to have a big dude there for support mate...I'm sure you'll do it, just have the big guy there for support


It'll prob be sunday which means my old man of a dad or my oaf of a brother :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> It'll prob be sunday which means my old man of a dad or my oaf of a brother :lol:


Lol, cool, so that means your 'oaf brother' will be posting an update for his blog then?? Looking forward to seeing your success on sunday bro :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, cool, so that means your 'oaf brother' will be posting an update for his blog then?? Looking forward to seeing your success on sunday bro :thumb:


No doubt he'll have some crap update for his blog yeah :ban:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No doubt he'll have some crap update for his blog yeah :ban:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry if mentioned but I am a little confused: Novice weightlifter and now want to do powerlifting? Or are you using the tearm weighlifter to represent someone who is a begginer at lifting weights in general?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Sorry if mentioned but I am a little confused: Novice weightlifter and now want to do powerlifting? Or are you using the tearm weighlifter to represent someone who is a begginer at lifting weights in general?


Yeah Matt didnt have a clue when I started the thread just a newbie thats decided he likes doing strength training and did my first powerlifting comp in August and am now hooked! Next one in Jan just gotta improve my crap numbers :lol:

Take it you've done some yourself looking at ya avi..you still competing? What weight/fed?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah Matt didnt have a clue when I started the thread just a newbie thats decided he likes doing strength training and did my first powerlifting comp in August and am now hooked! Next one in Jan just gotta improve my crap numbers :lol:
> 
> Take it you've done some yourself looking at ya avi..you still competing? What weight/fed?


Ahh ok fair play. It can be slow to improve but stick at it, the most underrated bit of advice is find other powerlifters to train with, works wonders!

I'm out due to a couple of injury operations at the moment but I did/do compete in the 125s or 140s in the GPC/BPC, I prefer strongman competitions though which I focus more on. I also referee powerlifting in the GPC/BPC

Where about are you based? My business partner in the gym I own is Lee Marshall an eleven time World Powerlifting champ (maybe 12 soon as he lifts tomorrow). If you ever are Birmingham way feel free to pop in for a session with some experienced lifters and all the kit, spots, chains, bands and so on that you require.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Ahh ok fair play. It can be slow to improve but stick at it, the most underrated bit of advice is find other powerlifters to train with, works wonders!
> 
> I'm out due to a couple of injury operations at the moment but I did/do compete in the 125s or 140s in the GPC/BPC, I prefer strongman competitions though which I focus more on. I also referee powerlifting in the GPC/BPC
> 
> Where about are you based? My business partner in the gym I own is Lee Marshall an eleven time World Powerlifting champ (maybe 12 soon as he lifts tomorrow). If you ever are Birmingham way feel free to pop in for a session with some experienced lifters and all the kit, spots, chains, bands and so on that you require.


Yeah well I'm trying to make the most out of beginner gains atm :lol:

You're a big fella then :laugh: I've lifted once in the BDFPA only 82.5kg class though... I like strongman might have a go at a few U95 in the future when I gert bigger and stronger!

I've not heard of GPC I thought the two un-tested feds in uk were BPC and BPO? I live in Ash, which is near Aldershot, Hampshire way. There is a little warehouse/gym run by Dave Carter (you might know him?) right near me as it happens but they train early and I don't get back from work till later but I'ma try have some sessions down there sometimes cause everyone says lifting with other PLers is the best way forward...

Thanks for the offer mate if I am ever up that way I'll be sure to find your gym


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*22/11/11*

Down to big Dave Carters (head of BPO) gym about 6 or 7 powerlifters down there I've not been there before they've gotta mono-lift few benches a power rack and a hell of alotta testosterone! :lol:

*Squats*

Didnt use monolift as it looked like it already had about 180 on there so just worked alone off rack.

45kg x 5

75kg x 5

95kg x 5

115kg x 5

belt on

135kg x 5!!

*Bench*

45kg x 5

65kg x 5

85kg x 5

got a spotter

97.5kg x 4 + 1 fail

*Rows*

65kg x 3 x 10

*Notes*

So met a whole load of powerlifters tonight they were all doing squats and were wearing the super suits and the tight wraps. They reckoned I was squatting like a bodybuilder with feet too close :innocent:

TBH they are all using the equipment so I think thats why they go soooo wide cause otherwise they wouldnt be able to get deep enough but every squat I watched to me looked like it was cut short every single one I mean I've heard its hard hitting depth with the suit and wraps but...

Anyway on to my squats lol had a guy spotting me from behind on top set and im not sure if he helped with last rep or not but Im pretty sure I had it.

Bench I managed 4 on 97.5 and a failed rep. TBH I was expecting the worse when 85kg felt hard but got in a better position for top set and managed 4 and spotted with last one so pretty fckin happy with that!

As you may or may not have noticed I didnt stick to MADCOW completely this week except the top sets and Im officially jacking the routine in as of now! Still not got a complete routine made up but Thursday will consist of rackpulls light deadlifts and some other stuff


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stick with those fat fcukers ..You will learn a lot about tight rubber suits :blowme:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Stick with those fat fcukers ..You will learn a lot about tight rubber suits :blowme:


thats great advice tass and the reason why im sticking with you ...... 

good going wardy now your lifts will soar training in the right place .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ouch!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats great advice tass and the reason why im sticking with you ......
> 
> good going wardy now your lifts will soar training in the right place .


The owner down there Dave had a best of 395kg deadlift in his prime and not sure about his squat but I'm guessing alot!

I was quite insulted when they said what class are ya 67.5 or 75kg? I was like I'm walking around about 83-84 which they couldnt believe :lol:

But yeah I hope so Ewen its a shame they all seem to lift equipped not one person raw but still alot of the same principles to technique and stuff I guess


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent benching...100 for 5 soon enough man!! :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*24/11/11*

Down to Bobs..

*Rack Pulls*

Off pin 2 whatever height that is...

100kg x 5

145kg x 5

165kg x 5, 5, forgot belt- put it on now, 5 much better 

*Sumo Deadlifts*

70kg x 8 fck this feels like I got one arm longer than the other lets leave those...

*Shrugs*

70kg x 10

90kg x 10, 10

*Lat Pulldowns*

80kg x 6 bit heavy!

70kg x 8, 8

*Seated cable rows*

60kg x 10, 10, 10

*Notes*

So did some rackpulls today for first time ever! Felt fckin awkward at first not used to having no momentum from the sticking point and 1st topset on 165 felt fckin hard last 2 were fine though as I got used to the technique abit. Can really feel the back and traps working and nice to not drain the legs and lower back like standard deads for once. Will up weight on these weekly..

Then did some shrugs and back work which was a nice pump for a change  I will decide on a routine next week I think in run up to comp.

Last session for me now till probably Tues/Weds as I'm off to the Dam tomorrow for the weekend to meet some mates out there... I'm actually not going out there for the usual :lol: Im going out for this






See ya when I'm back


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aww man, am jealous!!! Enjoy your time in the Dam bro...yeah and for the usual :lol: !! :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Aww man, am jealous!!! Enjoy your time in the Dam bro...yeah and for the usual :lol: !! :thumb:


Cant say I wont be enjoying meself I turn 22 out there on Sunday


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

your going to have an awesome time mate

have fun wardy lad


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So got back from Dam on Monday night just about recovered enough for a session today but didnt go heavy.

*30/11/11*

*Squats*

All beltless

70kg x 5

100kg x 5 x 5

*Leg Press*

Slider +

100kg x 8

200kg x 2 x 8

*Decline Situps*

BW x 3 x 15

*Facepulls*

2 sets of 15 not sure of weight

*Notes*

Well first things first had a wicked time for my Birthday out in the Dam  still feeling slight after effects but all my mates have come down with colds and **** and I havent so I'm pretty chuffed 

Took things easy on squats 100kg felt heavy enough to work with today went abit wider and beltless just keeping form spot on and felt like I worked pretty hard.

Going to start adding some leg press as assistance on squat day now. 200kg + slider top sets felt pretty hard especially when repping out with no rest at top I'm nursing some pretty serious DOMS off these right now that were pretty instant :lol:

Also feel my core/abs as a weak point overall so will be working this on squat day with situps and facepulls and maybe one more exercise too. Next session will be bench day think I will work 3 sessions a week each one focusing on bench, squat, deads + assistance on each day for a while up to comp see how it goes...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You lucky f*cker not catching anything, lol!! Thats still a good weight for going light mate...well done man :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You lucky f*cker not catching anything, lol!! Thats still a good weight for going light mate...well done man :thumb:


Yeah nice to laugh at all my mates with the so called 'Damflu'!

The DOMS in my legs today are ridiculous!! Not sure if its the crap diet from the 3-4 days running up to my session or the fact I introduced some leg press but jaheeezuz not felt this in a while!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How you feeling now bro??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> How you feeling now bro??


Hungover from last night and going out again tonight :lol: DOMS are OK now though....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hungover from last night and going out again tonight :lol: DOMS are OK now though....


Oh f*ck, good luck with that mate :lol: . Good to hear you healed well :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh f*ck, good luck with that mate :lol: . Good to hear you healed well :thumb:


Fed up with my mates giving me the guilt trip not seen you in ages blah blah blah im gonna have to start turning my phone off on the weekends lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Go out, but don't get hammered....Only slows progression !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Fed up with my mates giving me the guilt trip not seen you in ages blah blah blah im gonna have to start turning my phone off on the weekends lol


Haha...dude I just took the decision to end my drinking days. Not worth it in the end. Yeah, turn that fone off :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Fed up with my mates giving me the guilt trip not seen you in ages blah blah blah im gonna have to start turning my phone off on the weekends lol


How much do you want it mate

Your mates are not training for powerlifting comps, you are :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Fed up with my mates giving me the guilt trip not seen you in ages blah blah blah im gonna have to start turning my phone off on the weekends lol


go get on it m8 but like tass said dont get hammered birds dont like it 

i learnt that they like a man with muscle that aint staggering too much that sex isnt gonna happen


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well did drink a tad too much over the weekend :lol: but atleast I've blown all my funds this month now so no more drinking until payday now (23rd) 

*05/12/11*

*Bench Day*

*Bench Press*

60kg x 5

85kg x 5 x 5

*Incline DB Bench*

15kg x 10

22kg x 3 x 8

*Dips*

BW + 10kg x 2 x 6

take 10kg off

BW x 6 (my body seems to think when I've done 5 reps its time to stop :lol: )

*Lat pulldowns*

70kg x 3 x 8

*Notes*

So this is what my bench day is going to look like for next 6 weeks or so. Decided on incline DB press and heavy dips for accessory.

So bench I went for 5 x 5 on 85 which is actually 1kg off my 5x5 PB I am looking to get up to 90kg 5x5 then will switch to triples up to around 100kg (hopefully) in the coming weeks.

I've chosen incline DB press because its used in Westside template and its a weak point of mine and will work my shoulders as well...thats my thinking anyway 

Also gone for dips because they are a King exercise and I've not done them in about 4 or 5 months since I hurt my pec doing them...not going to be leaning into them too much this time around and hope to get some good tricep development from these! Hopefully be banging out 3 decent sets of 8 with 10kg or more strapped on soon.

Also going to be doing some upper back work on bench day because well Martin Brown told me to :lol: I've gone for Lat pull downs and really I need one more exercise...ideas anyone?

Seeing as this was one of my first pump up sessions for a while I decided to be a whore and force my little bro to take some pics  Not sure what weight I am atm probably about 83kg first thing in morning so up about 2kg from my last pics around 3 months ago and feel slightly less fat maybe... Most muscle gain has come from my legs I think as I hadn't been squatting long previously but got some good reps under me belt now!

View attachment 69058
View attachment 69059
View attachment 69060
View attachment 69061


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work mate look like youve built some very good muscle mass there wardy lad


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Decent amount of mass there mate, well envious of your bench!! Keep at it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You are in no way fat enough to be a powerlifter Wardy :whistling:

Time to get serious now on the pies and chocolate cheesecakes. All it takes is a little dedication mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hahahahahahhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you got your bro to take pics of you :lol:

your todgers poking out too 

rib tickling due at weekend ..... big boy :clap:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He's definitely 'arranged himself' to appear like a big boy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> He's definitely 'arranged himself' to appear like a big boy


did you sell him a cock pump ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, yes, it all makes sense now


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

david_w said:


> Decent amount of mass there mate, well envious of your bench!! Keep at it!


Cheers fella Im gunnin for 5 on 100 working abit of 5x5 for few weeks first 



ewen said:


> hahahahahahhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you got your bro to take pics of you :lol:
> 
> your todgers poking out too
> 
> rib tickling due at weekend ..... big boy :clap:


Yeah well it was either bro dad or mum :lol: I didn't have time to change into something more suitable incase I lost my 'pump'  



Tassotti said:


> He's definitely 'arranged himself' to appear like a big boy


No Tass it was a cold ride home now stop staring at my todger or I'll have to remove the pic :whistling:



ewen said:


> did you sell him a cock pump ?


No, but he tried :laugh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You are in no way fat enough to be a powerlifter Wardy :whistling:
> 
> Time to get serious now on the pies and chocolate cheesecakes. All it takes is a little dedication mate.


I know mate people at work are being tight and not bringing in as many cakes and this 1 hour cycle a day its killing my ghetto booty and love handles!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*07/12/11*

*Deadlift Day*

*Rack Pulls*

off pin 2..

75kg x 8

125kg x 5

belt on chalk up...oh wait forgot chalk grrrrrr

175kg x 2 x 5 grip failing on second set

some guy gave me some straps

175kg x 1 x 5 - piece of p1ss

*Speed Deadlifts*

105kg x 3 x 5

*BB Shrugs*

70kg x 1 x 10

90kg x 1 x 8 (grip failing)

*Good Mornings*

Bar x 1 x 15

40kg x 2 x 15

*Notes*

So went up 10kg on rackpulls from last week and it actually felt easier than last week must be getting abit more used to the movement. I'm hoping to work up to around 200-210 for 3 x 5 before switching back to heavy floor deads and hopefully will have more strength at the top part of the lift by then and see some rewards! thats the plan anyhow.

Did some speed deads after with light weight but tbh didnt really enjoy them. They were quick but after heavy rack pulls just feel abit awkward really would be best to do these on a separate day but would need to be training 4 days a week to get them in really. Thinking of swapping these for heavy BB rows or maybe DB Rows.

Shrugs I wanted to go heavier and do another set but grip sucked with not having my chalk so left it at that..

Good Mornings didnt really enjoy them but I guess you're not supposed to think I will carry on with these to finish my deadlift day off for now. Struggling with form abit though as not really done alot of them before. Was 84kg first thing this morning I gotta watch it over crimbo period otherwise that 82.5kg might be hard to hit :cursing:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work fella

I love speed deads


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Nice work fella
> 
> I love speed deads


I've not really done em before thought they would be fun to do light after heavy rackpulls but I'm not so sure. Think they would definitely work better on another day but training 3 days a week is kinda limiting. I have been doing heavy deads off floor with MADCOW routine for like 8 weeks so think I will just drop em and keep working on the rackpulls. I kinda feel dirty for not doing any heavy deads off the ground at all but hopefully will come back stronger in 4 weeks or so


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I've not really done em before thought they would be fun to do light after heavy rackpulls but I'm not so sure. Think they would definitely work better on another day but training 3 days a week is kinda limiting. I have been doing heavy deads off floor with MADCOW routine for like 8 weeks so think I will just drop em and keep working on the rackpulls. I kinda feel dirty for not doing any heavy deads off the ground at all but hopefully will come back stronger in 4 weeks or so


I usually do them same day as heavy deads or rack

may start seperating them though


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I usually do them same day as heavy deads or rack
> 
> may start seperating them though


Mate if it works for you stick at it. I'm sure your back can take more heat than mine I felt well worked after the rack pulls :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just been eyeing out my likely competition for my next comp and this guy Macca lifts in the Southern divisions in the 82.5kgs should be fun lifting against him  I've never seen someone squat so wide and those double overhand deadlifts are pretty incredible at his weight! Looks pretty huge for 82.5 as well...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

use it to spur you on buddy

Im sure my mate who ive been helping is doing this one in your cat lol

what comp is it mate and date will find out??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> use it to spur you on buddy
> 
> Im sure my mate who ive been helping is doing this one in your cat lol
> 
> what comp is it mate and date will find out??


Southern Counties Champs mate in Bournemouth 29th Jan


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So first session since last Wednesday due to being busy and abit ill/lazy.

*Squat Day*

*Squats*

40kg x 1 x 10

70kg x 1 x 5

90kg x 1 x 5

110kg x 1 x 5

belt on

135kg x 4 - fell loose on bottom of 4th rep almost failed it so didn't go for 5th

got a spotter

135kg x 5 - spotter said he straightened me slightly on last rep though hes a 75yo man and I didnt feel anything so I'm taking it 

*Leg Press*

Slider + 200kg x 3 x 8 (failure on last rep of last set)

*Decline Situps*

BW x 2 x 15

*Facepulls*

Not sure of weight x 2 x 15

*Notes*

So the plan tonight was to work up to around 125 for 3 sets of 5 but decided after 110kg set I would go for 130kg. First set was real tough I sunk way too quick on 4th rep lost my form and had to grit my teeth to get up with it. Thought I would have another go keeping nice and tight and got a spotter and managed 5 reps maybe slight help on the last one. Then after counted up and realised I had 135 on the bar which did make me feel slightly better but has kinda fcked up my plan of building from 130 up with 3x5 work...

Leg press was good though was quite fatigued from squats got my reps in and actually failed last set of 8 on the last rep. Abit lazy with the ab work tonight really should be aiming for 3 sets of 15 on both exercises but oh well better than no ab work!

Next session will be bench and assistance on Thursday.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Work Ben, Good stuff, Your doing good mate. You will definitely hit 160 on squat in that comp I think. That lifter was ****ing mental doing those lift is one things but that deadlift with 265 hands forward is mental. Very strong, he's going to take some beating. World Class Lifter he was big for 82.5kgBW. :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice Work Ben, Good stuff, Your doing good mate. You will definitely hit 160 on squat in that comp I think. That lifter was ****ing mental doing those lift is one things but that deadlift with 265 hands forward is mental. Very strong, he's going to take some beating. World Class Lifter he was big for 82.5kgBW. :thumb:


Yeah will be awesome if hes at the comp. Well I've not been above 140 yet and that was at the comp lol need to up the weight over the next few weeks see where I stand...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice session wardy, great squatting

did you say your old man is a powerlifting champ mate?? what his name?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice session wardy, great squatting
> 
> did you say your old man is a powerlifting champ mate?? what his name?


Cheers mate think I might drop to triples from next week or maybe one last week of 5s then triples try and use some heavier weights... lol wouldnt go that far he had a veterans (over 40s) 275kg deadlift record in the 90kg class but someones beat it now. He might grab a few over 60s records next year though if the old git don't get injured :lol: as hes started lifting again after a 15 year break


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Dad is getting hungry again for that deadlift record and he is getting pretty strong at it again.

If I want the deadlift in the 90 class it's a whooping 285kg LOL. Well I am just over half way there....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Dad is getting hungry again for that deadlift record and he is getting pretty strong at it again.
> 
> If I want the deadlift in the 90 class it's a whooping 285kg LOL. Well I am just over half way there....


Surprised you're not aiming for 5 on 285 next week


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*15/12/11*

*Bench Day*

*Flat Bench*

bar x many

60kg x 5 (urgh slow)

87.5kg x 5, 5, 5, 4 failed 5th 

*Incline DB Press*

50lbs (22.72kg) x 8, 6 failed 7th blehhhhh

*Dips*

BW + 10kg x 8, 7 failed 8th

BW x 7 failed 8th

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*

50kg x 8

70kg x 2 x 8

*Seated Inverted Rows*

60kg x 3 x 8 nice bicep pump 

*Notes*

So main story tonight I was going for 5 x 5 on 87.5 and I didnt get close and gave up on 4th set. I felt like I was really missed speed off the chest even my warm up set on 60kg was pretty slow... Hopefully this was just a one-off. Gonna go for it again next week!

I want to be banging out 3 x 8 on 50lb DBs after heavy bench but not close to that yet though my spotter took me to complete failure on my 5th rep and only helped slightly so I ended up burning out for the rest of my chest/tricep work.

Back work felt good. Saturday I'll be doing some rack pulls and assistance gonna go up to around 200kg cause well I don't have much time before next comp and my aim was to be doing 5 on 220 off the racks before switching back to full deads so gotta get a move on no point fcking around with 5kg increases lol.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> are you having equal rest periods between sets on bench or just going when you feel ready, I tend to go by when im ready.
> 
> with the rack pulls I tend to go by judging the speed & try to get it to be equal or faster than typical lockout speed using say 90% of a normal deadlift. I personally believe it will transfer much better this way.


Yeah pretty much when I feel like it with the 5 rep stuff. Never more than 3-5 mins I would guess.

So you would use lighter weights off racks than you would for full deads work? The only thing is I've only done rackpulls for 2 weeks now as I never tried them before so I just wanna get some bigger weights pulled to see how I go/how it transfers. I'll def experiment more in the future though..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> I knew you were going to say that mate, no I meant the speed is equivalent, rack pulls are at least done with at least 10% more than your best deadlift , I dont like to go much higher, unless Im having hard trouble with the pressure of the weight.


I'm withya yeah I mean I don't know exactly what my max is atm it was 195 about 3 months ago so was hoping it would be about 210 by now but I'm not so sure :lol: But yeah I wasn't gonna go any heavier than 220 so that kinda works..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/12/11*

*Deadlift Day*

*Rackpulls*

Off pin 2

110kg x 5

140kg x 5

belt on

170kg x 5

200kg x 2 x 5

*Rows*

60kg x 5

80kg x 2 x 5

*Hyper Extentions*

BW x 1 x 10

BW + 10kg x 1 x 10

*Notes*

So went for a session with the lil bro this morning.

Worked up to 200kg on the rackpulls today as planned and it felt pretty good did 2 sets of 5 and really felt my traps and back working hard. Gonna do a week or two more of these before switching back to full deads in build up to comp.

Then did some rows and a few hyper extensions not much too report only had time for a 40 min session as had to catch train.

Video of 1st top set of rackpulls below:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> would say mate forget 5's on the rack pulls, singles same weight more explosive far better transfer , for a strongman 5's are brilliant , for a powerlifter their digging into recovery too much & more hypertrophy potential adding unneeded muscle weight reducing power to weight ratio , 3 sets of 1 will produce far more force & provide a much better prep for pulling off floor.


yeah i was starting to think that myself actually. Will take this on board mate change it for the next few weeks then.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BTW you reckon pin 2 is best for me Josh or pin 1?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work mate

i would drop down a pin IMO


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice work mate
> 
> i would drop down a pin IMO


OK mate I know alot of guys use 18 inch blocks but wasn't sure what pin that would be off a power rack. I'll go off pin 1 next week see how I get on.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good going mate, ensure you get over the weight though if you go for pin 1.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> OK mate I know alot of guys use 18 inch blocks but wasn't sure what pin that would be off a power rack. I'll go off pin 1 next week see how I get on.


ye weve just got some 17inch blocks in our place not used em yet my weakness is from floor so wokroing that

only thinking you will get more from it IMO mate all depends where you are weakest in the deadlift though really

good work though pal


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right well in that case think I'll stick with pin 2 its around my weak area I think but will drop reps down. Cheers lads


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i'm gonna be starting to add rack pulls in my routine, good vid there wardy, by the looks of it you should get a cracking number when you go for the one rep max


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i'm gonna be starting to add rack pulls in my routine, good vid there wardy, by the looks of it you should get a cracking number when you go for the one rep max


Yeah they diff hit the back and traps good only been doing them 3 weeks myself theyre fun but just gotta hope I can bring some of the power off the racks to the floor...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah they diff hit the back and traps good only been doing them 3 weeks myself theyre fun but just gotta hope I can bring some of the power off the racks to the floor...


lower the pin month by month .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah they diff hit the back and traps good only been doing them 3 weeks myself theyre fun but just gotta hope I can bring some of the power off the racks to the floor...


as ewen says i used to lower the pin over time

also add some deficit dead/speed deads/sldl in after your rack work


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah pin 1 next week I think on the same weight but less reps work more on power/explosive reps.

I've only got 6 weeks till my comp now so I think 1 or 2 more weeks of rackpulls then its back to full deads off the floor haven't really got much time to experiment/change things up before my comp but after I will be trying out allsorts hopefully start to know what works for me and what doesnt by the end of 2012!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> how tall are you mate, didnt realise it was so close to comp, get the speed deadlifts like rick said back in next session, pull off the pins enough times without pulling off floor can affect your ability to get down into the deep set position on a normal deadlift and can alter form, just light stuff 50-60% doubles, triples.


OK Ill add in speed deads with my rack pulls next week. Yeah only 6 weeks out mate. I'm 5'9 btw mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> also depends on length or arms but i noticed even with 270kg pb, I used rack pulls without speed deads & ended up falling into naturally stiff legged deadlifts on this pr -a misstake, next few weeks did reps off floor nice and powerfull reps and after that got back into using a lot of legs which resulted in a even bigger pb from a few inches higher.
> 
> I do believe Ive seen speed of floor increase due to front squats more recently -main point of doing fronts was to set my push press up & help back squat , rick had pointed out they pushed his deadlift speed of floor up nicely which I know now they do very well, well worth including those as a replacement for back squats after comp for de-load, volume will be far less & build weaknesses up.


The only problem I've found is back fatigue after doing rackpulls to then switch to floor deads but with low reps I should be OK.

Front squats for deadlift speed? I do want to start doing fronties do you just hold the bar as if you were going to overhead press but hands other way forward? Sounds good for de load after comp though ya right.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wheres your comp at fella ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> wheres your comp at fella ?


Bournemouth (i only know this because i'm going along to watch - will be the first PL event i've seen) x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*19/12/11*

*Squat Day*

*Squats*

70kg x 5

95kg x 5

115kg x 5

belt on

135kg x 2 x 5

*Leg Press*

206.76kg x 5 (mixing lbs and kgs lol)

226.76kg x 3 x 5

*Decline Situps*

BW x 15 , 13 (failure) steepest decline today more beneficial I feel

*Facepulls*

3 x 10 working up to fullstack

*Notes*

So didnt drink any booze over the weekend for first time in a while and felt good on a Monday for once 

Was abit lost on squats what to go up to today so thought I would redo last weeks squats at 135 as they werent convincing last time and I had a spotter. Today was good focused on staying super tight and didnt have a spotter. Wouldn't say they were comfortable because heavy sets of 5 on squats never are but they felt good. Think I will see if I can get 5 on 140 next week before dropping to triples.

Leg press I've decided to drop down to sets of 5 even though its assistance its still a big heavy compound lift and I don't really wanna lift in hypotrophy range esp on a new exercise cause Im sitting at 84kg atm and if I put anymore weight on even if its muscle its gonna be tough getting down to 82.5kg plus im lazy and anything over 5 is torture 

Taken decline situps to biggest decline I can use think it will hit my core better.

Overal best session Ive had in a while!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> OK Ill add in speed deads with my rack pulls next week. Yeah only 6 weeks out mate. I'm 5'9 btw mate.


Good luck!!!!!


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

nice squatting there, also strong rack pulls


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> Good luck!!!!!


Well elo! Thanks hun I'lkl have to try get down muscle junction for a session soon its been a while! Hows training going for you? You're not cutting over xmas I hope :lol:



\T/ said:


> nice squatting there, also strong rack pulls


Cheers fella


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

what numbers are you hoping to put up at the comp?


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Well elo! Thanks hun I'lkl have to try get down muscle junction for a session soon its been a while! Hows training going for you? You're not cutting over xmas I hope :lol:
> 
> Yes will be good to see you!!! Apparently you were in the other day, missed ya!! Gutted
> 
> ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

\T/ said:


> what numbers are you hoping to put up at the comp?


Hmm I dunno mate do you want me to say what I would like to get or what I think Im going to get :lol:

after last comp (440kg) I set myself 500kg target for next comp I don't think Im gna get that but anywhere close would be nice! Dont really know where I am with any of the lifts for 1rms atm hich is kinda how I like it so I can hopefully do better than I expect haha reps drop in the coming weeks though so should have a better idea.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> Who said I came in Eddie? Musta been a look alike cause I've not been in for months lol. Ride home from work now so don't go through Aldershot on way home Ive come to have a session on Sat a few times but always seems to be closed...
> 
> Yeah I know whatya sayin bout partyin constantly haha I dont have high hopes for my training over the xmas period but likeya say first Mon of Jan its back to business! Good luck for your dieting hopefully seeya soon
> 
> Have a great xmas & new years!! xxx


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> luck is for those who didnt prepare correctly, wardy is getting tons of help and advice from a variety of methods used from diffrent guys, Im confident you will do well, just make sure you are holding back in training a little to peak on the day.


Yeah Im very aware of this mate amnd I don't wanna burn out think I had 1 in the tank on both sets last night. I kinda peaked for my last comp more but luck thasn judgement lol but this time I'm trying to make sure I don't peak early.

You're right Im getting some great advice and support its greatly appreciated from everyone involved


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*21/12/11*

*Bench Day*

*Flat Bench*

bar x many

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

90kg x 3 x 5 last rep of last set paused

*Incline DB Press*

25kg x 2 x 8

*Dips*

BW x 2 x 8

*Lat pull Downs*

x 3 x 8 working up to 68kg

*Seated Inverted Cable Rows*

x 3 x 8 working up to 67.5kg

*Notes*

After failing on 4 x 5 on 87.5kg last week I thought I'd work up to a 3 x 5 on 90kg today instead. Its a baseline 3x5 PB pretty happy with it abit slow off chest but hopefully counteract that with some light speed bench on my deadlift day I think (and have an extra rest day before doing heavy bench). Probably move to triples from next week.

Assistance was good next session rackpulls


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*23/12/11*

Went to sh1tty council commercial gym in town cause bikes gotta puncture.

*Rackpulls*

Off pin 1 which is alot lower than pin 1 at my usual gym

All beltless

70kg x 6

120kg x 3

150kg x 3

170kg x 1

190kg x 1 ****ING hard!!

*Rows*

70kg x 5 x 5

*Squats*

All beltless

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 beltless 5 rep PB I think

*Notes*

So had to use some crappy commerical type council gym today due to having no bike and havin to get home and ****. Luckily I didnt have to pay for the session thpough just walked straight through cause that crap gym doesnt deserve my money!

Rackpulls I did off pin 1 like people suggested only thing being pin 1 on this rack was pretty fckin low about mid shin height was a really awkward setup and 190 was not pleasant! I was beltless I suppose but it still shouldnt have been that hard. Thing is the space between pin holes was huge and pin 2 was abit too high....oh well prob never use that gym again anyway.

Added a few squats on the end of the session cause not sure when I will be able to get to gym over xmas period so figured I'd do a few sets today. Think 120 x 5 is a beltless PB and it felt OK


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well happy Christmas everyone! Hope you've had a good day 

I set myself a target of eating 2000kcals for xmas lunch today and I'm pretty sure I nailed it after loads of massive slabs of turkey, a tonne of roast potatoes, 3 massive stuffing balls, parsnips, a pile of sprouts, about 10 pigs in blankets and a pint of gravy. Followed by a generous slice of cheesecake and 2 dollops of ice cream washed down with a glass of champerz!

Since then its been choccies cheese and biscuits and pints of milk :lol:

Back is achey as hell after those somewhat dodgy low rackpulls on Friday I'll be on the **** tomorrow but may do a light bench and squat session during the day before the boozing begins!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*26/12/11 *

Boxing day session! Went down fitness first with a few mates felt pretty good maybe all the **** eaten from yesterday filled me with energy :lol:

*Squats*

bar x many

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

belt on

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 3!!! didn't feel bad!

*Speed Bench*

all reps paused

bar x many

60kg x 8 x 3 (8 triples)

*Dips*

BW x 3 x 8

*Chinups - Hands inverted*

BW x 2 x 8

*Notes*

So dropping to 3s now done enough 5s over the last few months and with comp fast approaching figured time has come to drop to 3s. All sets were actually pretty comfotable I felt really solid was focusing on a few form issues and all reps were nice and tight and actually sunk the top set reps way below parallel just to be sure. Felt like I had 1 or 2 in the tank on the 140kg its a PB (previous best 1 from my last comp) and really happy with how it felt 

Bench I was working on speed off chest all reps were pretty quick think I will go to 65 next week on these along with one heavy bench session. Hoping this will have a positive effect on my top weights.

A few pump up assistance exercises to finish


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yep some nice squatting there chap, good job!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to see am not the only one training over the festive period, lol!! Great sessions your having there bro :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers lads.

Went for a session today didn't have high hopes tbh the xmas period has killed me off I feel skinny and weak but went anyway 

*31/12/11*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 5

110kg x 5

130kg x 3

belt on

150kg x 3

160kg x 3

*Rows*

70kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 5

*Seated Rows*

50kg x 8

60kg x 2 x 8

*Notes*

So abit of a lazy session today but a session nevertheless! First deadlifts off the floor for about 5 weeks I think was abit of a shock to the system but did take it pretty easy. Dropping to 3s for the tougher sets on these same as for squats and Im hopinggggggg to nail 190 x 3 before my comp and attaempt a 210-215 pull come comp day..... Might aswell be optimistic 

Not much else to say I was abit knackered and under fed one last **** up tonight and im tea total for all of Jan and will have 3-4 weeks of booze free training and hopefully set up nicely for my meet!

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work pal

wish I could of sorted coming to watch ypur meet but will deffo next time round buddy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice work pal
> 
> wish I could of sorted coming to watch ypur meet but will deffo next time round buddy


JNo worries fella hopefully will be lifting some better weights by time we ghet a chance to meet


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick new years update 

The xmas break has slobbified me abit but back to work tomorrow and back to normal eating/sleeping patterns! Also have no money so will be no chance of a night out for the whole of January 

I won't write out my goals for 2012 yet as I may as well wait until after my meet at the end of the month so I can reassess and take it from there. I will weigh myself on the loading bay scales tomorrow at work and see how much I need to lose to creep in the 82.5s and base my diet on that as would be better for me to lose say 0.5kg a week from here on in than go mad on the last week or something.

Training bench tomorrow so will update again then  Off to watch the darts now!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*03/01/12*

Didnt get alot of sleep last night mum gotta new cat it decided to p1ss in my bed last night and I spent the night on the sofa...

*Bench Press *

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

95kg x 3 x 3 joint PB last rep last set paused

*Incline DB Press*

25kg x 2 x 8

*Dips*

BW + 10kg x 3 x 8

*Lat Pulldowns*

70kg x 2 x 8

*Seated Rows - Wide grip*

55kg x 8 - left it at that biceps pumped slightly twingey didnt wanna risk it

*Notes*

So I worked up to a joint 3x3 PB today on bench. Was alot easier than previously though. Did get abit worried on first set when it was harder than expected but took grip abit wider and it def works best for me tend to get more out of my arch/set up going slightly wider. Last 2 sets no problem. Hopinggggg to work up to 3x3 on 100kg in the next few weeks.

Incline press and dips were better than last few weeks. PB on weighted dips prob add 5kg next week rather than pushing out more reps.

Bicep felt bit twingey doing back work so didnt risk it after having problems with left bicep in the past. First session using BCAA just before training for a while did feel like I had more endurance actually..

Weighed myself this morning too after a dump and was 84.8kg so reckon ive put on almost a kg over xmas oops will cut back kcals abit to around 2500 or so Im thinking and hopefully the riding to work will help lose a few lbs


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*05/01/12*

Session down at muscle junction

*Squats*

bar x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

145kg x 3!! vid to follow

*Leg Press*

Slider +

100kg x 5

200kg x 5

250kg x 2 x 5

290kg x 5, 8 This leg press machine is much easier lol

*Decline Situps*

BW + 10kg x 10

+5kg x 10, 8 failure....

*Facepulls*

Decreasing weights x 4 x 15

*Notes*

So great session for me tonight my squat seems to be going well for me atm! 145kg is the most ive ever walked out with and got 3 reps as planned  form was bit off but still better than it was I think but main thing I hit depth with all reps and its a fckin PB 

Leg press was awesome on this machine. So much easier than the one at Bobs where I normally train. Probably because its about 50 years newer and not fulla dirt :lol: went up to 290 for a few sets massive pb for me there and prob had more in me but who cares its leg press :whistling:

Situps felt hard couldnt get a proper grip with feet on bench so think thats why they felt tougher. Next session is deadlifts on Sat will be going up there with the bro and the old man should be fun  Only planning to go up to 170 for 3 to leave abit of room for peaking but see how it goes. Feeling good for the comp hopefully get the other 2 lifts moving along in the coming weeks. Had to borrow money to pay for my reg into BDFPA and my entry fee for comp cause entries close 18th and Ill be fcked if I dont make it haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great squatting wardy lad


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> great squatting wardy lad


Thanks man they felt good coulda been abit tighter but most weight I've ever handled so expected I guess..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome stuff Wardy.

Have you got a link to the comp website?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Awesome stuff Wardy.
> 
> Have you got a link to the comp website?


Sure man dont think the poster link works but its the Southern Counties Champs 29th Jan Bournemouth from here http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/ then events

You thinking of poppin down?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> got it, sorry, 145kg.


Yeah 145... thanks for poppin in


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Sure man dont think the poster link works but its the Southern Counties Champs 29th Jan Bournemouth from here http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/ then events
> 
> You thinking of poppin down?


Yeah thinking about it mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah thinking about it mate.


Would be nice to have a decent camera man :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My legs and ass are killing me today that will teach me to go OTT on the leg press :lol: hopefully be atleast slightly better for tomorrow so I can do some deadlifting. Like some of ya may or may not know my old man started lifting again with me and my bro after 15 year break and at the age of 59 and cracked 200kg today so thought Id share it! Not the weights he used to pull but he was only doing 140 3 or 4 months back and he is an old git 

Looks like he needs to strengthen his legs for sure but he finds it hard squatting with his knees


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

When he makes his weird noise he reminds me of Frank Butcher lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> When he makes his weird noise he reminds me of Frank Butcher lol


Hahahahahaha that cracked me up he likes to roar (if you can call it that) through his tough deadlifts :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome !!!!!

He will be over 60's champ in no time !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Awesome !!!!!
> 
> He will be over 60's champ in no time !


He wants the 0ver 60s deadlift record in the bdfpa of 231kg and actually wants to add quite abit more to it lol

He did 2 paused reps on 105 on the bench today as well still abit of fight left in the old [email protected] yet :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> He wants the 0ver 60s deadlift record in the bdfpa of 231kg and actually wants to add quite abit more to it lol
> 
> He did 2 paused reps on 105 on the bench today as well still abit of fight left in the old [email protected] yet :lol:


tell him to follow ed coans deadlift routine his deads will fly up .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> tell him to follow ed coans deadlift routine his deads will fly up .


Yeah I have mentioned that routine to him actually but hes abit old school just does what he fancies lol and can't put all that much volume in these days...

He has been working deficits to standard to rackpulls though


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I say good on him to be doing it, hope i still want to lift heavy stuff in 30 years time!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> I say good on him to be doing it, hope i still want to lift heavy stuff in 30 years time!


Yeah I think its quality hes still got fire in his belly! Still pretty spritely for his age just shows people saying stuff like deadlifts are bad for your back lifting weights are bad for your body etc are talking crap cause most people end up with bad back byhis age without lifting a fckin thing lol


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

squats looking good mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

david_w said:


> squats looking good mate!


Cheers man they're coming along!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*08/01/12*

*Deadlifts*

110kg x 5

140kg x 3

belt on

160kg x 3

180kg x 3 vid to follow

*Rows*

50kg x 5

80kg x 4 x 5

*Speed Bench*

65kg x 8 x 3 (8 triples)

Done.

*Notes*

Sooo I did say I would only go up to 170 for a triple today on deads but I got abit tempted to test the water so went up to 180 which still gives me abit of room to hopefully improve on that abit. Could actually feel where I was going wrong today straightening legs too early and having to fight levers to lockout so I will work on that next session before and I'm confident I can get more out of my deadlift once thats corrected. Still pretty happy though with the 180 triple it wasnt ball breakingly tough possibly had 1 in tank but we'll see think Ill go 185 for 3 next week...

Working on speed bench with and without the belt on and definitely seemed to be setting up better without the belt so think Ill go without from now on.

Vid of top set deads.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

cracking lifting there wardy, good job! :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Good Job,

You'll be nailing your last comp deadlift I think definitely, looking strong!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> cracking lifting there wardy, good job! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate the weights had to be upped eventually only 2 weeks of training left if I want my weeks rest before comp! Before this I had not been above 175 since my last comp believe it or not!! Hopefully this isnt a huge error on my part come comp day... squats been flying but its hard to concentrate on squat and deadlift at same time I've been finding. I would be over the moon with a 210 pull on comp day any less I'd feel a little disappointed TBH! No pressure haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah you'll do fine.

So you have two hard battling weeks ahead then, if your having 1 week rest before comp.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah you'll do fine.
> 
> So you have two hard battling weeks ahead then, if your having 1 week rest before comp.


I dont wanna do fine I wanna smash old PBs out the park!!! :lol:

And yeah 2 more weeks training basically


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great lifting Wardy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Great lifting Wardy


Thank you Sir  I'm really gunning for a 210 pull come comp day not sure I have it in me but amazing what a weeks rest can do after peaking up or maybe im just clutching straws :lol:

Bench on Tuesday I was hoping to be at a 115 bench by now and thats way out of reach too but starting to get a better idea of whats working for me and whats not so its all part of the journey I guess


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of nervous energy and adrenaline will help too.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow I forgot how much heavy deadlifts hurt... lower back and traps aching something silly!!

Weighed in at 84.6kg this morning I guess the beers and half pounder + cheesey chips on Fri night might have something to do with that :whistling:

An hours badminton tonight should hopefully burn off some excess


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What weight do you need to be Wardy?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What weight do you need to be Wardy?


82.5kg.... 2kg isnt a lot I guess but I'm not used to this losing weight malarky I've always been skinny trying to put on weight 

In theory swapping my bedtime whey shake from SS milk to water (dropping about 200kcals) and not giving in to biccies and cakes in the office and I should steadily drop it off but I'm a little worried haha last time I came in at 82.6kg but luckily managed to squeeze a decent **** out and got down to 82.4kg but don't really wanna risk that again :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PMSL. Heavy shit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Drop carbs for this week.

You dont want to be trying to lose weight at the last min and possibly affecting strength.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Drop carbs for this week.
> 
> You dont want to be trying to lose weight at the last min and possibly affecting strength.


Yeah you're right man Im gna try and do this.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A pint of lager has 20 carbs in it. 10 pints is 200 carbs (math's whizz me)

Spirits and sugar-free fizzy drinks have zero carbs.

So, bottle of vodka a day should see you well


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> A pint of lager has 20 carbs in it. 10 pints is 200 carbs (math's whizz me)
> 
> Spirits and sugar-free fizzy drinks have zero carbs.
> 
> So, bottle of vodka a day should see you well


TBH my normal night out consists of about 2 pints followed by about 10 or 12 double vodkas and a few random shots thrown in :lol:

Its not so bad on the kcalories front but you dont feel like training for a few days :whistling:

I hear green teas are good for the whole cutting business...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hear a lot of nonsense as well


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

After talking with a mate whos an absolute nutrition whore (though is a skinny 12st mens health type lol) he recommended taking out carbs in the morning. Normally for breakfast I would have 2 scoops oats 2 scoops whey and instead Im thinking about just having 2 scoops whey for breakfast and keeping everything else pretty much the same. Anyone got any thoughts on this? Dont hava clue when it comes to diet in all honesty...

Oh and he also said to up omega 3s to 8g+ a day said he got leaner doing this (fck knows how...) so I might get some more omegas


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

As a general rule, you want to have your carbs around training.

So yes, if you are training in the evening, then dont have carbs for breakfast or or the next couple of meals.

Is your job sedentary? If so, don't have carbs on your non-workout days.

Or, to really simplify things, drop all carbs for 1 week. You will easily lose that 2Kg, then go back to eating how you normally would


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> As a general rule, you want to have your carbs around training.
> 
> So yes, if you are training in the evening, then dont have carbs for breakfast or or the next couple of meals.
> 
> ...


Yes I am an office slag 

I think I will start with no carbs for breakfast and cut down significantly on non training days. I cant imagine not eating any carbs at all :confused1: For example my lunch is normally chilli and rice so instead I would have just chilli... But maybe a bigger portion to make up for it..?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No, have the same size portion. Drink lots of water to fill you up. After 2/3 days, you will feel full on just proteins and fats anyway.

You may even find that on the fourth day that 2Kg is gone. Then add carbs back in slowly, otherwise you will just put it straight back on


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No, have the same size portion. Drink lots of water to fill you up. After 2/3 days, you will feel full on just proteins and fats anyway.
> 
> You may even find that on the fourth day that 2Kg is gone. Then add carbs back in slowly, otherwise you will just put it straight back on


First day without the morning oats today and I have these massive urges to eat a doughnut or 5 the lady next to me has kindly brought into the office :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You won't keep your physique eating them :001_tt2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is she a fat cow?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> You won't keep your physique eating them :001_tt2:


What physique :lol:



Tassotti said:


> Is she a fat cow?


Aint every woman that works in an office a fat cow or is that just my company :no:

I wasnt planning on going gym today but Im getting the bug so maybe a doughnut is allowed for extra carbs


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Subbed, btw have the donut after the workout. Do the time then do the crime


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey mate, been skimming through your journal, some really good improvements made! Helps with my motivation and hopefully if I can keep consistent and train hard I can get some great results too!

Some impressive lifting from the old man also, i think you win in the 'whose dad is harder' stakes!

Good luck in the comp mate, I will follow this with interest!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> What physique :lol:
> 
> Aint every woman that works in an office a fat cow or is that just my company :no:
> 
> I wasnt planning on going gym today but Im getting the bug so maybe a doughnut is allowed for extra carbs


I work for ITV. All the office women are fiiiiiiiit. All wanna be on telly..lol

Dont skip meals. Instead of oats, have eggs, boiled, scrambled poached. I like a ham omelette, bit more protein


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> Subbed, btw have the donut after the workout. Do the time then do the crime


But its callingggggggg meeeeee!!



Jay_1986 said:


> Hey mate, been skimming through your journal, some really good improvements made! Helps with my motivation and hopefully if I can keep consistent and train hard I can get some great results too!
> 
> Some impressive lifting from the old man also, i think you win in the 'whose dad is harder' stakes!
> 
> Good luck in the comp mate, I will follow this with interest!


Thanks mate Im happy with my progress but it prob could have been better! Definitely easier to increase lifts while eating excess kcals though I've learn that much (and enjoy newbie gains!)

Hahahaha yeah my dads nails :double ****:



Tassotti said:


> I work for ITV. All the office women are fiiiiiiiit. All wanna be on telly..lol
> 
> Dont skip meals. Instead of oats, have eggs, boiled, scrambled poached. I like a ham omelette, bit more protein


You lucky [email protected] what I'd kill for abit of work flirting!! When I worked at House Of Fraser it was full of stunners loads of the hair & beauty types and that was great but now im surrounded by fossils 

I didnt skip it I just had 2 scoops of whey without the oats... Maybe I should throw an egg or two in with it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh right, you drink your breakfast.

I wouldn't drink raw eggs though. takes 1 min to scramble in microwave


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> What physique :lol:


You're more muscular than the average guy, you're getting there :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> You're more muscular than the average guy, you're getting there :thumbup1:


Now there's a compliment..lol

You're just above Joe Smhoe...ahahahah


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Now there's a compliment..lol
> 
> You're just above Joe Smhoe...ahahahah


I didn't mean it like that!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> You're more muscular than the average guy, you're getting there :thumbup1:


As long as Im ahead of 60kg average Joe ima happy man


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh right, you drink your breakfast.
> 
> I wouldn't drink raw eggs though. takes 1 min to scramble in microwave


Yep havent had a solid breakfast on a working day for about 6 months lol scrambled then blended urghhhh dont sound too pretty!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> As long as Im ahead of 60kg average Joe ima happy man


Just want to clarify I think you look amazing and much better than average!!!

(Can you tell I'm trying to dig myself out of a hole haha)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

cub said:


> Just want to clarify I think you look amazing and much better than average!!!
> 
> (Can you tell I'm trying to dig myself out of a hole haha)


Nah, we can tell your trying to get his phone number!! :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

omg shut up mg:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Just want to clarify I think you look amazing and much better than average!!!
> 
> (Can you tell I'm trying to dig myself out of a hole haha)


Oi Cub anyone woulda thought you were gay :lol: :whistling:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

This is were we find out cub is, in fact, female! :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> This is were we find out cub is, in fact, female! :lol:


Yeah getya tits out Cub :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Only at the weekends lads :001_tt2:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Only at the weekends lads :001_tt2:


That'll work for Paul :beer:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> That'll work for Paul :beer:


agreed


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*10/01/12*

Was actually going to have a another rest day today but had the bug so just went for it!

*Bench*

bar x 20

50kg x 5

70kg x 3

90kg x 1

100kg x 3 x 3!!!!!!!

*Incline DB BP*

60lbs x 8, 6 (failure crap...)

*Dips*

BW +15kg x 2 x 8

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*

70kg x 2 x 8

*Wide Grip Seated Rows*

50kg x 2 x 8

*Notes*

Well Im over the moon I went down the gym today bench has been feeling pretty crap the last month or so until tonight! I feel like I was pinning shoulders back better today and getting more out of it. First triple the last rep was almost failure went down abit funny on the negative but last two sets not a problem  Best before this was 2 on 100 so to get 3x3 today has completely blown it out the park dead happy with that! They werent paused but I dont care  Think next week I might go for a double paused on 105 if I get it I can hopefully open on 105 in comp.

Ijncline DB press is a weak movement for me and the incline is steep on the bench down me local gym so no surprise to fail miserably on the second set. Only just started working with DBs for assistance after months of not so should start to get stronger soonish on these.

Bit of back assistance to finish. Next session squats Im thinking of either going for a triple on 150 or just a double but I'll see how I feel on the day.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good job with the triples chap! :thumbup1:

puts you in a good position for the comp i'd say, bit more confidence in you!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Brilliant benching Wardy.. It's all coming together now...Sweeeeet (DB Incline press matters NOT)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good job with the triples chap! :thumbup1:
> 
> puts you in a good position for the comp i'd say, bit more coinfidence in you!


Yeah I was getting worried I was gonna end up with 105 again on comp day (or less) as I got 105 about 4 months ago that woulda been abit of a kick in the nutz!



Tassotti said:


> Brilliant benching Wardy.. It's all coming together now...Sweeeeet (DB Incline press matters NOT)


Thanks Tass yep its slowly coming together all these 5s over last few months have actually built abit of strength for the lower reps it seems  Don't think Im gna get my 500 total but Ill try get as damn close as I can!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So 3rd day of low carbs. Yesterday was a real struggle at work think it might have been a mixture of tiredness/slight cold and lack of carbs though lol. Yesterdays intake was:

0800 2 scoops unflavoured whey with water

12.30 2 tins tuna (quite abit of oil left in) 1 small jacket potato - this didn't even fill a hole :lol:

18.00 3 pan fry steaks, 4 fried eggs, bunch of mushrooms

22.30 2 scoops unflavoured whey with water

Also about 5 teas/coffees all with 1 sugar should really cut the sugar out but coffee with no sugar yuck! Not sure of macros I'd guess around 2200 kcals 220g protein. Weight this morning after coffee and protein shake wearing trousers and shirt 84.0kg so dropped about a kilo in last week already 

Been looking through the calendar at how many days I've got left till meet and can pretty much plan out what I'm gonna do till then.

Fri 13th - Squats, abs

Mon 16th - Deadlifts, speed bench

Wed 18th - Heavy bench, assistance

Thurs 19th - Squats, abs

Sun 22nd - Deadlifts, speed bench

Then 7 days rest till comp...

Got two heavy squat sessions and 2 heavy deadlift sessions. I guess first session should be working up to a double and then next session working up to a single on my openers (not sure exactly what they're gonna be yet).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fri 13th Squats - Mwhahahahahaaha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Fri 13th Squats - Mwhahahahahaaha


Oh sh1ttttttt :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I was getting worried I was gonna end up with 105 again on comp day (or less) as I got 105 about 4 months ago that woulda been abit of a kick in the nutz!
> 
> Thanks Tass yep its slowly coming together all these 5s over last few months have actually built abit of strength for the lower reps it seems  Don't think Im gna get my 500 total but Ill try get as damn close as I can!


Good benching mate! That far more important than incline db!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> So 3rd day of low carbs. Yesterday was a real struggle at work think it might have been a mixture of tiredness/slight cold and lack of carbs though lol. Yesterdays intake was:
> 
> 0800 2 scoops unflavoured whey with water
> 
> ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Hi Mike well I'm currently trying to drop a few kilos. Having said that I never eat regularly don't really have time at work and not hungry regularly. When I was bulking I was just having a 1000kcal shake in morning then 2 x 1250kcal meals pretty much. It doesn't really matter how often you eat as long you are hitting your daily targets and for me hitting the kcals is easier this way.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you dropped any more weight Wardy?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wish you had done this comp instead Wardy

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions/BDFPA-Eastern-Counties-Powerlifting-Championships-424


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ok mate, I'm lucky at work as can eat pretty much whenever, bosses just laugh we even have a 'breakfast club' between 9-10 in the morning!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

losing weight?

so in your next comp, you trying to compete in the ladies section?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*13/01/12*

Fcking busiest I've ever seen it tonight loads of chavvie January trainers and loadsa people I knew down there annoying me and talking to me constantly :cursing:

*Squats *

bar x many

70kg x 5

95kg x 5

115kg x 2

belt on

135kg x 2

150kg x 2

*Leg Press*

Took it easy on these tonight 

300lbs x 5

400lbs x 3 x 5

Face Pulls x 3 x 15

Decline Situps BW x 2 x 10

*Notes*

So worked up to a double on 150 tonight as planned both good deep reps not sure if I had one in bank or not but 2 was the plan and 2 is what I did  Weights were feeling really heavy/awkward on my back tonight for some reason...Couldnt really get in the zone like I like to on a heavy squats day too many morons about but never mind got my reps. I don't really know where to go on my next squat session tbh I don't really wanna go heavier would rather save that for comp day but I dont wanna go light either so Im kinda in limbo...any ideas??

Took it easy on leg press tonight didnt want those killer DOMS from last time :lol:

Mate wants to have a session tomorrow so might do some floor presses or something.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good job with the squats 

learn from my experience regarding training with friends :lol:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

hi mate enjoying your thread your making great progress. i noticed you lifted 115kg without a belt going on my own experiance i think its a good idea to just get the belt on from the start as it just takes 1 dodgy lift without it and your goosed... just my thoughts mate each to thier own....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have you dropped any more weight Wardy?


sat at 84kg this morning again but I couldnt resist a KFC on the way home last night :cursing:



Tassotti said:


> Wish you had done this comp instead Wardy
> 
> http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions/BDFPA-Eastern-Counties-Powerlifting-Championships-424


Yeah I did see that mate should be good but not my division. Caolled the guy earlier to see if he had my entry form actually and he told me theres already 60 powerlifters registered so should be a wicked day. Already 12 in the 82.5 class too 



paul81 said:


> losing weight?
> 
> so in your next comp, you trying to compete in the ladies section?


Fck you Paul :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good job with the squats
> 
> learn from my experience regarding training with friends :lol:


you aint wrong mate esp when they can be annoying esp when all they are saying is how big they are gna be in 6 months (January trainers) yea yea OK Ill eat my own sh1t if you're still here in 3 months :lol:



broch316 said:


> hi mate enjoying your thread your making great progress. i noticed you lifted 115kg without a belt going on my own experiance i think its a good idea to just get the belt on from the start as it just takes 1 dodgy lift without it and your goosed... just my thoughts mate each to thier own....


Hi mate thanks  Yeah I was thinking about maybe belting up on pretty much everything my idea was to get a few sets in beltless for core etc but meh maybe safety is better!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fck woke up with a dirtyyyyyy cold today :no: eyes are burning throats sore just took 8g vit c and gotta cuppa tea its so fcking cold day under the duvet trying to force feed hopefully feel better sharpish!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Fck woke up with a dirtyyyyyy cold today :no: eyes are burning throats sore just took 8g vit c and gotta cuppa tea its so fcking cold day under the duvet trying to force feed hopefully feel better sharpish!!


use it to cut weight :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> use it to cut weight :thumb:


Yeah its a blessing in disguise :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Fck woke up with a dirtyyyyyy cold today :no: eyes are burning throats sore just took 8g vit c and gotta cuppa tea its so fcking cold day under the duvet trying to force feed hopefully feel better sharpish!!


Lifts looking good mate.

It was probably one of those bloody resolutioners that gave you your illness. The ones that go to my gym look all sickly and riddled with disease!

Get well soon pal.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*14/01/12*

So did actually go to the gym today with my mate I was mostly watching but got abit bored so did some bench work. Cold isnt full on man flu just feel like my head is twice the size :lol:

*Floor Press*

First time doing these

bar x many

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

90kg x 3 x 3 Baseline PB I guess...

*Close Grip Bench*

bar x many

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3 Again not really done these before so baseline PB.

*Notes*

Floor press was difficult. I always thought these were supposed to be easier to handle more weight?? Maybe I didnt have the technique right are you supposed to bring your grip in closer to make up for the fact your lying on floor and have no arch?? I dont know but 3x3 was tough.

Close grip was good not done it before really probably went about 12 inches apart or so and all reps were easy.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> they are harder in how it feels but technically you should be slightly stronger, you pause at the bottom eradicates all momentum
> 
> Im pressing from chest level of pins with bands added so ROM is actually slightly longer than normal bench and my arms and chest doesnt have any stored energy because I havent lowered the bar 1st-this is harder.


those sound good but im not gonna use bands for a fair while yet got loads more gains yet from doing the basic stuff yaknow...

hmmm i know they should technically be easier but because you have no arch setup its like bencjing with feet on bench. maybe ill get used to them though they did feel good.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Today was supposed to be deadlifts working up to maybe 190 for a double but I'm not feeling 100% still. I know I did some bench work on Sat feeling abit ill but heavy ass deadlifts while feeling under the weather will not fare well I don't think and besides I forgot my chalk today so I'm gonna do them tomorrow instead. Weight this morning 84kg again did drink abit too much booze over the weekend but won't be drinking again now so should lose the extra kilo or so no problem with lower carbs.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/01/12*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

120kg x 3

150kg x 2

belt on

170kg x 2

190kg x 2!!! vid to follow 

*Rows*

70kg x 5

90kg x 3 x 5 - form abit meh but a pb none the less

Hyper Extentions BW x 2 x 10 crappy hyper extention thing up Bobs getting cramp in ankles whilst doing them think Ill do good mornings in future instead.

*Notes*

So after last week finding 180 very heavy today 190 felt pretty good! Knew it was gonna go well when 150 and 170 was flying up and I just felt pretty strong and focused today  Got one more deadlift session before meet Im not sure how to play it really go for 2 on 195 and try and open on it or go for a single on 195 next week and open on 190 hmmmmmmmmmm

Rows felt heavy but a 3 x 5 pb 

Might do heavy bench tomorrow or Thursday undecided atm... Heres vid of deads (it was cold in the gym :lol: )


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

stopped watching as soon as that i saw that gay hat thing....... :lol:

other than that..... cracking lift! made better by lack of straps! :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> stopped watching as soon as that i saw that gay hat thing....... :lol:
> 
> other than that..... cracking lift! made better by lack of straps! :thumbup1:


It wasn't really cold Im just one of those tools that wears a hat in the gym :lol: No really its a hut and if the heaters aint blowin your way you gotta jog on the spot to keep warm!

I've tried using straps before couldnt really get the hang of em would rather go with the trusty one over one under never let me down yet and no straps in comp so would be a waste of time me using em!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> It wasn't really cold Im just one of those tools that wears a hat in the gym :lol: No really its a hut and if the heaters aint blowin your way you gotta jog on the spot to keep warm!
> 
> I've tried using straps before couldnt really get the hang of em would rather go with the trusty one over one under never let me down yet and no straps in comp so would be a waste of time me using em!


as long as you dont wear a gold plated chain round your neck as well......

but yeah, fair point about not being allowed to use them in comp, think my plan is to get that 300kg deadlift, then get rid of the straps :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That looked easy Wardy

Add some fcukin weight to the bar !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> as long as you dont wear a gold plated chain round your neck as well......
> 
> but yeah, fair point about not being allowed to use them in comp, think my plan is to get that 300kg deadlift, then get rid of the straps :lol: :lol:


Nah but I wear all me lucky sovereigns dunn i :lol:

Yeah thats it Paul straps up to 300 then burn em and pull it 1 armed!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That looked easy Wardy
> 
> Add some fcukin weight to the bar !!!


Gotta admit I was expectin a hernia from that it werent easy mind you just couldnt see my eyeballs poppin out from that angle haha

Maybe go for 2 on 195 next week if I get it open 195. I can't decide really if I open 195 I'll prob go 205, 210. If I open 190 I will go 200, 210. So either way I'll be praying for a 210 pull but opening 190 tires me abit less I guess.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Gotta admit I was expectin a hernia from that it werent easy mind you just couldnt see my eyeballs poppin out from that angle haha
> 
> Maybe go for 2 on 195 next week if I get it open 195. I can't decide really if I open 195 I'll prob go 205, 210. If I open 190 I will go 200, 210. So either way I'll be praying for a 210 pull but opening 190 tires me abit less I guess.....


I honestly dont fukin know mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> good lifting, really hate those videos on the side angle really irritating , WHY


Yeah looks like he had it right way up then turned it round :cursing:

Entry list is now up for my meet 12 lifters in the 82.5s 9 of them are teens or juniors (23 or under) and 63 powerlifters in total so should be some good friendly competition  There will be 2 platforms running to speed things along. Pretty excited now can't wait to lift some iron!!

Entry List for anyone interested http://bournemouthbarbell.co.uk/competitions/forthcoming-events/southern-counties-championship-2012/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You will smash all those fcukers !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You will smash all those fcukers !


  well the 75kg British Junior champ will be there and has decided to move to 82.5s so no chance of me winning class (this time!) hes been powerlifting for 3 or 4 years longer than me and is a great lifter... I would be happy with anything top half of the 82.5 class so 6th+ I'd be chuffed with. I just want to get as close to 500 as possible.

I have devised a way I can hit 500 which involves miracles along the lines of 170 squat, 115 bench, 215 deadlift none of which I can do :lol: Don't really fancy failing a squat either if I can help it not only could it affect my other lifts but it could hurt and leave me a crumpled mess on the platform hahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What are your most recent 1rms


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What are your most recent 1rms


Well not worked up to a 1rm and anything can happen on the day but so far pbs are squat 145 x 3, bench 100 3x3, deadlift 190 x 2 I am peaking at the right time but not sure I've gotta 500 total in me should get pretty close though either way


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*19/01/12*

Supposed to be last benching till comp...

*Bench*

All reps paused

bar x many

50kg x 5

65kg x 2

75kg x 2

85kg x 2

95kg x 1

105kg x 1 fail - scarey bar came towards my neck spotter only just saved my head coming off!!

105kg x 1 fail I think the spotter helped slightly to straighten bar on way up so I'll class it as another fail :no: :cursing:

*Incline DB Bench*

60lbs x 3 x 8 better than last week

*Lat Pulldowns*

70kg x 3 x 8

Left gym depressed and had a nice ride home in the rain got a choccie bar and a packa fruit pastels to help cheer me up on way home lol

*Notes*

So everything was going swimmingly and plan tonight was 2 paused reps on 105 and set it as my opener oh dear! First attempt on 105 it felt like a tonne I paused it got it about 1/3 way up wrists fell back bar came towards my neck and it was pretty fcking scarey. I did buy some wrist wraps but didnt like them but maybe wearing em may be for the best if it can stop this happening... Had a rest went for it again drove it about halfway it wasnt really moving up or down spotter touched it slightly and it went up. Don't think I woulda had it though.

Didn't feel very strong today on any of the reps tbh so I'm hoping its a bad day. Was supposed to be my last bench session till meet but I'm thinking of squeezing in another session on Monday with my last deadlifts and go for 2 paused on 100 for abit of confidence and set that as my opener which would be the same as 4 months ago abit annoying but better than bombing out! Think I've made a pretty big error not doing enough paused work in my prep though shoulda started paused reps earlier cant be helped now though.

Last squats tomorrow think I'll go for a single on 155 and a few walk outs up to 170-180.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

be careful on your next lot of deads! :lol:

but unlucky with tonight chap, i know its easier said than done but try not to let it eat away at you too much. just make sure you nail that 155 squat :wink:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> be careful on your next lot of deads! :lol:
> 
> but unlucky with tonight chap, i know its easier said than done but try not to let it eat away at you too much. just make sure you nail that 155 squat :wink:


I was thinking afterwards fck coulda been me and Paul both outer action in the same week lol hows the back feeling atm mate?

Yeah 155 squat needs to go up for a nice single tomorrow. I can't decide whether to to make that my last session before meet now and just have 8 full rest days and forget deadlifts on Monday. If I do em Monday I've only got 5 full days rest before lifting would ideally like atleast 7 after heavy deadlifts.... ahh I dunno :confused1: I could do with some more paused reps on bench before meet to build confidence though!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

backs alot better than i thought it would be, reckon i should be fine squatting monday... touch wood, might be light thought!

i'll let ewen or someone else who've done comps before, tackle the training before a comp bit!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> backs alot better than i thought it would be, reckon i should be fine squatting monday... touch wood, might be light thought!
> 
> i'll let ewen or someone else who've done comps before, tackle the training before a comp bit!


Really good to hear it mate. Def take it easy squattting and dare I say it wear a belt :lol:

I dunno mate I just over think things and complicate them :laugh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Really good to hear it mate. Def take it easy squattting and dare I say it wear a belt :lol:
> 
> I dunno mate I just over think things and complicate them :laugh:


yeah gonna have a look around this weekend and see what i can find. what sort you got? leather?

only you know how long it takes your body to recover, so if you feel you wont have enough in the tank if you deadlift monday, then skip it. although it might be good to have another crack on the benching side of things, like you said


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yeah gonna have a look around this weekend and see what i can find. what sort you got? leather?
> 
> only you know how long it takes your body to recover, so if you feel you wont have enough in the tank if you deadlift monday, then skip it. although it might be good to have another crack on the benching side of things, like you said


Yeah leather one off strengthshop.com mate can't go wrong nice and thick PL belt for extra support.

Yeah true might do bench instead and go into comp rested on deads and squat for a good 8 or 9 days.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*20/01/12*

Last squats before meet.

*Squats*

bar x many

belt on 

80kg x 3

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

115kg x 1

125kg x 1

135kg x 1

145kg x 1

155kg x 1

walk out with 165kg

That is all.

*Notes*

So squats went pretty well last 2 singles felt pretty hard but got em both hit depth on 155 so pretty happy. Think I'm pretty sure Ill open 150 in comp now and see how it feels before deciding next lift. Nice 8 days full rest before squatting again now 

Undecided about deadlift/bench session on Monday having only 5 full days rest before meet if I feel OK I may squeeze them in Sunday instead.

BW this morning 83.4kg with clothes on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you weigh in naked at the meet? That would be weird

Oh..quality squatting BTW


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Do you weigh in naked at the meet? That would be weird
> 
> Oh..quality squatting BTW


hahahahaha no down to cacks but if I'm 82.6 on day after squeezing a nugget out and havin a slash Ill be taking em off :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Well not worked up to a 1rm and anything can happen on the day but so far pbs are squat 145 x 3, bench 100 3x3, deadlift 190 x 2 I am peaking at the right time but not sure I've gotta 500 total in me should get pretty close though either way


Great lifts mate. Just from that I'm seeing a 155 squat, 110 bench and a 200 dead! So closing in on that 500 total

Good luck on Sunday I'm sure you'll do great!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Not long now!! You excited? x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Great lifts mate. Just from that I'm seeing a 155 squat, 110 bench and a 200 dead! So closing in on that 500 total
> 
> Good luck on Sunday I'm sure you'll do great!!!


Thanks Mike. I did fail 105 on the bench the other day but I'm hoping that was fatigue/bad day and I can push out a 110  I'm hoping I can squat 165 and deadlift maybe 210 but I might be being abit optimistic :lol: just hope this rest does me good and I can give it my best crack come meet day!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Not long now!! You excited? x x


Yeah dead excited can't wait to hopefully smash some PBs!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't worry about the fail you won't have done the stuff you did before in the comp! And we all have off days. It's a tricky thing thinking of what to open on etc as you don't wanna tire and don't wanna leave anything in the tank and wish you'd done more. The only comparison I've got is messing about in the gym, never a real comp.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Don't worry about the fail you won't have done the stuff you did before in the comp! And we all have off days. It's a tricky thing thinking of what to open on etc as you don't wanna tire and don't wanna leave anything in the tank and wish you'd done more. The only comparison I've got is messing about in the gym, never a real comp.


Yeah thats the thing mate I got a 440 total in my first meet about 5 months ago so really I wanted 50kg extra on my total by now but bench has failed me it seems. Kinda know whats working and whats not abit better now though and I'm the same weight not bulked since just before last meet so getting stronger and staying same weight is never easy.

Openers will be lightish and just give it all on my 2nd and 3rd lifts and see where it leaves me!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench is a ****er, squat and deads are the real MANS EXERCISES and your strong in them!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just a quick update  I decided against a heavy deadlift bench & session on Monday night after speaking to a few powerlifters some saying their last sessions before a meet can be the weakest after peaking up and rest is very important so from taking that advice on board I've got about 11 days rest on deadlifts 9 days on squat 10 or so days on bench. I might do some real light bench work tonight though just to stay in the groove.

Bodyweight this morning 82.6kg with clothes on looks like this crash dieting has worked :lol: not ideal but atleast I can eat normally for the next few days and don't need any last minute hot baths covered in bin bags or anything


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck for Sunday Wardy.

I've been asked to work and havent had much work lately so could do with the dough, so won't be able to make it.

Shame really coz I would have liked to watch. Next time !

Smash it !!!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Best of luck for Sunday Wardy.
> 
> I've been asked to work and havent had much work lately so could do with the dough, so won't be able to make it.
> 
> ...


Cheers fella thats alright got me old man and my mate coming so should be a good day! You won't be watching next time you'll be competing 

I'm gonna smash it to bits (with my tiny lifts) !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it

Get the camera the right way round


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Film it
> 
> Get the camera the right way round


Yeah the old man will be the budding camera man for the day :lol: lets hope he doesnt forget to press the button on my squats this time!!


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck dude, been reading this Journal for a while pretty impressive, sure you will do well


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

beebs316 said:


> Good luck dude, been reading this Journal for a while pretty impressive, sure you will do well


Thanks beebs much appreciated


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow Wardy... I've been let down with a lift so I can't make it (gutted as i really needed to go)

I know you'll smash it! I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for an update from ya x x


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck fella:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kill the iron mate shame im not there to [email protected] you round the head , smash it .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Wardy... I've been let down with a lift so I can't make it (gutted as i really needed to go)
> 
> I know you'll smash it! I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for an update from ya x x


Ahhhh let down maybe next time I'll seeya on the platform :thumb:



Mingster said:


> Good luck fella:thumb:


Thanks Ming much appareciated 



ewen said:


> kill the iron mate shame im not there to [email protected] you round the head , smash it .


A [email protected] round the head will be missed dearly :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm dead excited now its been it seems so long since I last trained but hopefully I will be nicely rested up! I was 82.4kg this morning with clothes on so hopefully got enough space for a late night munch. Dropped 3kgs in the last 2 weeks roughly hopefully won't take anything out of me. Overdosing the Vitamin C (thanks for the tip Ming) seems to have been working well last few days no matter how much I drink my p1ss is yellow... Anyway gotta be up at 6am so food then bed!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck mate!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*29/01/12*

So not long been back, what a long day!

Got up this morning 6 left at 7 to get to weigh in by 8.30 of course we get lost end up going round for 45 minutes like idiots and got to weigh in about 9.15 :cursing: I went and weighed in and to my surprise I was 81.4kg (went abit OTT with the weightloss thing!). Plan was to go get a full english after weigh in and cram as much food in as I can but I didnt have cash and we were late only things sold there were bananas and choccie bars I got a few bananas and few a toffee crisps ate those had a look round and set my openers as planned 145/100/190.

Started warming up for squats about 10.30 only to be told 82.5+_ lifters won't be lifting till about 1 oclock!! So alot of sitting around and none of us had alot of cash and only things to eat were chocolate bars and bananas pretty much. Anyway about 1ish I was warmin up for my squats up to 120kg then got 2 min warning and did a quick one on 135 not too bad but not as easy as should be. Walked out and sat with lifters and I get called up straight away for opener I sink it and get up and I'm seeing stars and don't feel so good. Go with my guns anyway and set next one at 155 again I sink it this time it was tough very tough I grinded it out and had a thumping headache felt really lethargic and starting to think the recent weightloss might be affecting me along with lack of food. I go for 160 anyway and get down and dont get up, good spotters saved me any injury and I'm left disappointed as really I wanted 165 beforehand...

Bench I warm up to 90kg and it feels so so crap like a tough triple weight and I'm now doubting my 100kg opener. Already been set and I can't do anything about it so go out for 100 get it to chest pause for what seemed an eternity before hearing press press it up no probs (surprisingly!) and fail for starting the lift before he said (not again what an idiot :lol: ). It wasnt bad though so I set 102.5 as next lift and get that then go for 107.5. Got it about halfway up before failing it and I'm left very dejected with a 102.5 bench (2.5kg less than 5 months ago) wondering wtf is wrong with me :no: I was also sat on the side with all the best 82.5kg lifters all benching like 120+ and one 19yo lad benched 157.5 just to make me feel even more **** 

By the time I deadlifted it musta been about 18:00 feeling tired abit unfocused from waiting around all day and stuff and back and hams are twingy from the tough squats earlier :sad: but pretty determined to atleast try a few decent pulls. I warm up to 170 comfortable and opener is 190 I go out and pull it abit tougher than I thought but OK. Next 200 for a pb and first 200kg pull. I pull this abit slower but I get it. Thought about 210 for glory but went for 207.5 instead. Really wanted this as it would make the day feel less crap getting this but unfortunately it wasn't to be go it just above knees and the old problem of not finishing the pull came back to haunt me and I failed it.

So anyway ended with *155/102.5/200 = 457.5kg @ 81.4kg*

Overall I gotta admit I'm disappointed in my performance I was looking for a 480+ total. I can definitely say the weightloss affected me losing 4kg quickly like that plus the stress of late weigh in and no decent food didnt help. I guess I can say I got a pb deadlift but that werent great really as I got 195 in my last meet. I won't be competing again till probably August in the same one I did for my first comp last year even though I've made the qualifying total for the Brits in my age/weight class. Its also questioned if I am an 82.5kg class lifter dieting down is only gonna be harder if I put on more muscle and start to hover round 87/88 I might just bulk through this year and up my numbers as much as possible.

I didn't get bench vids as they were so crap and people in the way but got my squats and deads.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looked like a tough day Wardy lad.

Some days it just doesn't happen..It's weird.

However, 200Kg deadlift PB is awesome !!!

The other lifts are still good.

It's another competition under your belt and there will be positives you can take from the experience

Well done mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done mate sounds like it was the weight loss, the waiting around and the **** food that upset things! Great lift in the deadlifts tho pal!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

It's all experience you'll be better prepped next time!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Does sound like a long day. And you'll live and learn from the dieting thing... You're young and have years ahead to iron this kinda stuff out.

Be proud of getting that total... And the 200kg deadlift is an amazing achievement!

Well done Wardy x x


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good job Wardy, like everyone says you will learn from this experience. It will put you in an even better position when it comes to your next comp so don't be too hard on yourself.

Well done on the pb too mate, very impressive!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words people  I've definitely learned a load from this experience thats for sure! Booked today off work as I thought I may need the lie in and I'm well glad I did 

Back to the drawing board now and decide what I am going to do for the beginning of 2012. I think I may do Wendlers for a while before doing more powerlifting orientated stuff but I'm not 100% yet. Well I'm still happy with my overall progress since this time last year lifts strict before probably about this:

Squat 90kg 1rm ----> 155kg

Bench 90kg ----> 105kg

Deadlift 130kg ----> 200kg

Goals for this time next year:

200kg squat

130kg bench

240kg deadlift

On the plus side I can now see my abs which is the most important thing ofcourse :lol: :thumb:

View attachment 74186


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mate you got loads of time! Your younger lighter and in better shape than me but stronger! In fact why do I talk to you I hate you haha just kidding! Seriously though, take your time, get the food and supps in and the PBS will keep coming! I see good things in future!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Results are up already http://bournemouthbarbell.co.uk/competitions/competition-archive/southern-counties-championship-2012/

Think I came 6/11 in the 82.5s so not too bad and out of the juniors I was actually 2/5 so pretty happy with that although a T3 (19yo) totaled 620kg!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I should have entered the 145Kg class. I would have a second place trophy :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I should have entered the 145Kg class. I would have a second place trophy :thumb:


Yep not many peo0ple walking round 145+ natural :lol: the guy was a giant of a man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lifting , if you plan on sticking at 82 you need to sort diet out so your not depleted next time .

all in all well done now back to the gym


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good lifting , if you plan on sticking at 82 you need to sort diet out so your not depleted next time .
> 
> all in all well done now back to the gym


Yep will not be making that mistake again! Think Wendys for next 3 months or so might be best for me. Though I do have some obvious weaknesses on all 3 lifts that need addressing as well. Hip strength and general squat form Im not completely happy with. Lockout on bench is p1ss poor and deadlift lockout is terrible shouldnt be failing these lifts I get over my knees :cursing:


----------



## big chas (Nov 13, 2011)

well done lad youll take a lot of positives from it in sport you get a lot of disappointments nothing goes exactly as planned - didnt help when your old git of a dad was driving around for an hour trying to find the venue ( being an ex delivery driver im supposed to know my way around ) then couldnt find the right road back ; after the longest days lifting ive ever been at - 75 lifters mind ...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yep not many peo0ple walking round 145+ natural :lol: the guy was a giant of a man


Was it a natural comp? Drug tests? What was permitted in terms of gear, belt, wraps, straps, suit? What did you wear mate if any as opposed to others! Just been reading through the results some strength there mate! I'd have been last in 100kg class haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Chas

Welcome to UK-M !

Tass


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yep will not be making that mistake again! Think Wendys for next 3 months or so might be best for me. Though I do have some obvious weaknesses on all 3 lifts that need addressing as well. Hip strength and general squat form Im not completely happy with. Lockout on bench is p1ss poor and deadlift lockout is terrible shouldnt be failing these lifts I get over my knees :cursing:


yeah we can all change form slightly and benefit its like anything we need to drill it over and over til its second nature , plus its not easy when everybody is looking at you , at least in my comps people shout cheer and clap , yours is silent lol mind fuk or what .

wendys is good i like it so is coans dl routine and smolov squat , if you could handle all three


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Was it a natural comp? Drug tests? What was permitted in terms of gear, belt, wraps, straps, suit? What did you wear mate if any as opposed to others! Just been reading through the results some strength there mate! I'd have been last in 100kg class haha


Yeah natural and people were tested basically nothing is allowed there is a list and pretty much everything is banned besides caffeine etc lol. I was unequipped as were everyone else except one or two. It says U or E I think next to peoples names on the list. I know the results look daunting mate but that comp had a lot of the countries best lifters in and a lot of record holders. Quite a few of them train at Bournemouth weightlifting club all got good coaches and stuff and a lot of the juniors have been at it since they were 14/15 so I'm hoping I can catch them eventually with smart training and determination 



Tassotti said:


> Hi Chas
> 
> Welcome to UK-M !
> 
> Tass


He doesn't have internet at home so prob won't see him again for a few months :lol:



ewen said:


> yeah we can all change form slightly and benefit its like anything we need to drill it over and over til its second nature , plus its not easy when everybody is looking at you , at least in my comps people shout cheer and clap , yours is silent lol mind fuk or what .
> 
> wendys is good i like it so is coans dl routine and smolov squat , if you could handle all three


Yep you're right mate I think you can watch other peoples techniques and try and change your own because of it which may not be the best thing as I guess you develop a technique over time for a reason. I might try and get down to Bulldogs gym in London sometime though for a coaching session see if I can iron out any obvious technical faults though.

I'm def gonna give wendys a go I like the idea of repping out on top sets increasing %'s weekly and deloading regularly. Its good that it forces you to deload as its something not a lot of people like to do regularly. I think I'm gonna work on my lockout strength on deadlift before starting it (or Coan's) though because I think I can get good weight up to knees but can't lock out so should really work on this!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rack pulls ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah natural and people were tested basically nothing is allowed there is a list and pretty much everything is banned besides caffeine etc lol. I was unequipped as were everyone else except one or two. It says U or E I think next to peoples names on the list. I know the results look daunting mate but that comp had a lot of the countries best lifters in and a lot of record holders. Quite a few of them train at Bournemouth weightlifting club all got good coaches and stuff and a lot of the juniors have been at it since they were 14/15 so I'm hoping I can catch them eventually with smart training and determination
> 
> He doesn't have internet at home so prob won't see him again for a few months :lol:
> 
> ...


power shrugs

good mornings

sldl

rack pulls .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So I've decided to treat myself this month after getting a £250 tax rebate earlier in the month from 2007/2008 would you believe 

Getting myself some of these https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/repboards.html should be good to vary the bench work and will be able to work the lift 2 or 3 times a week from different positions & speed work etc. Determined to up this crappy bench press I have!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just had my boards delivered to work  Most exciting present I've ever unwrapped :lol: First impressions really good, small lightweight and neat. Strap looks good and blocks go together nicely can't wait to try them out! Was going to try them out tonight but won't have time to go gym so prob end up doing abit of fluff in my garage and first proper session back will be on Saturday.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How do those blocks work ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How do those blocks work ?


Basically allows you to work different parts of the bench press, handle bigger weights build abitta confidence because quite frankly I need it on the bench press! Good for overloading the muscles and connective tissue without stressing the CNS as much as full ROM. I'm hoping to actually bench 3 times a week varying it abit see if that helps as I feel I've just not been benching enough to improve it recently.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

rep boards were recommended to me... going to have to get some... now how to explain more expense to the mrs


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> rep boards were recommended to me... going to have to get some... now how to explain more expense to the mrs


I'm really looking forward to the variety. Be good to get the confidence of having like 10%+ more in the hands than you can press from chest too I reckon.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*04/02/12*

First session back since comp. First time using boards too.

*Flat Bench*

bar x 20

40kg x 10

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 3

1 board

95kg x 3 - Baseline PB

2 boards

105kg x 2 (failed 3rd just) Baseline PB

*Close Grip Bench*

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

*Weighted Dips*

BW + 25lbs x 8, 7

*Lat Pulldowns*

70kg x 2 x 8

*Seated Wide Grip Hammer Rows*

60kg x 3 x 8

*Notes*

So first session back today didnt feel totally up for it was out Thursday till late and was fcking freezing down the gym but a decent enough session for first back. Boards felt abit awkward was sinking all the reps but take abit of getting used to using them. Look to build on that baseline PB from 2 boards. Not much else to say will be hitting squats or deads on Monday wanted a good 7 days recovery before doing them. BW is back up to about 84kg as well.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*06/02/12*

*Squats*

bar x many

belt on

60kg x 5

90kg x 5

110kg x 5 that's enough tonight all feeling a bit awkward

*Partial Deads*

About 3 inches above knees probably 20" or so?

120kg x 5

belt on

150kg x 3

170kg x 3

190kg x 2

210kg x 2

220kg x 1 - all quick up to here

230kg x 1 - abit slower still reasonably comfortable

*Shrugs/Power shrugs*

70kg x 8

110kg x 3 x 6-8

*Speed Bench*

All paused

bar x many

60kg x 8 x 3 (8 triples)

*Notes*

So first session back doing some squats and pulls since comp. Squats all felt a bit awkward not that quick and hips felt a bit tight feet didn't seem right however I positioned my feet so I just left it at a few sets tonight.

Did some partial deads off squat rack should have really gone to the bottom pin which was just at the top of my knees where I think my sticking point is but put poles in wrong pin and couldn;t be assed taking weights off and just worked off the pin above instead. All felt pretty good/comfortable but it was a bit high I think. All blue numbers are heaviest I've been so baseline PBs but will drop to just at top of my knee in future and look to build up from there. Gonna start adding some shrug work to help with locking out and trap strength going forward as well think Im lacking in that department quite a bit.

I'm looking to build my own routine for maybe 8 weeks before going on to Wendlers I want to work in the following exercises and can train up to 4 times a week. I'm having trouble figuring how its all gonna fit in so if anyone can help suggest a way of putting it together that would be great. I wanna do:

- light speed bench, heavy board press, close grip bench, heavy bench (or drop one of these bench exercises if necessary)

- heavy squats, light speed squats (maybe paused at bottom) OR front squats, box squats

- heavy partial deads, light speed deads off floor

- heavy shrugs

- heavy rows

- upper back work for bench assistance

- good Mornings

Any ideas how or if I can fit this into 4 sessions weekly??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you not just do Wendlers now and work all those other assistance exercises in as ..err..well....assistance


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can you not just do Wendlers now and work all those other assistance exercises in as ..err..well....assistance


Yeah I know man I could do that I guess but don't want to for some reason :lol: Guess when I do wendys I don't wanna **** with it too much...

I am working on a 4 day a week routine now will post it up shortly be good to get peoples thoughts on it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right this is what I've come up with:

*Day 1*

Box Squats OR front squats (thoughts?)

Heavy Partial deads

Heavy Shrugs

Light speed bench

*Day 2*

Heavy Board Press

Close Grip Bench

Weighted dips (could drop these?)

Ab/core work

*Day 3*

REST

*Day 4*

Heavy squats

Light speed deadlifts

Good mornings

*Day 5*

Heavy bench to chest

Incline DB bench

upper back assistance

ab/core work

*Day 6*

REST

*Day 7*

REST

Heavy compound stuff will all be working within the 1-5 rep range (mostly 3-5) and will probably deload after 4 weeks. I know its a lot of work especially bench but I feel I need the extra work. Anything obviously bad that jumps out at anyone?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Will front squats be of any use to you? I would have thought box squats were a better option. I dunno. Just thinking out loud here......Hmmmmm, Need to fix the dyson, paint that wall and replace mirror in gym


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Will front squats be of any use to you? I would have thought box squats were a better option. I dunno. Just thinking out loud here......Hmmmmm, Need to fix the dyson, paint that wall and replace mirror in gym


Yeah think you're right mate thought I'd try them cause I've not done them before but Ill stick with box squats for that day.

Ahhh Dysons are a pos despite all the hype... I used to sell them at House Of Fraser always problems with em! replace the mirror?? You been throwing weights round like a caveman or you just smash it with your squat face :lol:

I just cooked up what I like to call 'Tuna Surprise' for me and my bro (best brother ever??). Bring pasta to boil until cooked. Fry two chopped onions with 4 cans of tuna till it all goes lovely and browned. In a separate pan warm up 2 cans of celery soup with milk (add salt & pepper). Add fried tuna and onions to soup and stir then add drained pasta, mix around and serve!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You know what. I have a DC-04 which is one of the very early models. I've had to service it a few times, but the thing is a trooper man. The suction is super powered (great for cleaning car carpets) and it plods on and on. Awesome machine.

I threw a 25K plate at the mirror and a 10K bumper followed it just to make sure. Glass every fcuking where, with only a dustpan and brush to clean it up as the Dyson needed servicing.

Meal sounds nice

WTF is that about best brother....?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You know what. I have a DC-04 which is one of the very early models. I've had to service it a few times, but the thing is a trooper man. The suction is super powered (great for cleaning car carpets) and it plods on and on. Awesome machine.
> 
> I threw a 25K plate at the mirror and a 10K bumper followed it just to make sure. Glass every fcuking where, with only a dustpan and brush to clean it up as the Dyson needed servicing.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd personally say a Vax or a Miele kicks the crap outer a Dyson but the old Dysons might have been better. The new ones they brought out like the ball etc just too complicated and bitty too many things can go wrong with em. Then again it could just have been the retards using them dropping em down the stairs and ****...

Oh crap not good mate you need the mirror to errrrr check your form 

I mean cooking for my bro as well when hes a lil sh.it that makes me the best brother ever doesn't it?? :confused1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*08/02/12*

Fcking jibbering down Bobs tonight!!

*Bench Press*

bar x about 40 to get warm

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

2 boards

95kg x 3

105kg x 3, 3 Much better than last time

*Close Grip Bench*

75kg x 2 x 5

*Side Bends??*

22.5kg DB in 1 hand

x 2 x 15 each side

*Decline Situps*

BW x 2 x 10

*Notes*

Really enjoyed the board work tonight reps were quicker than last time and only managed 2 reps last time managed two sets of 3 this time  Brought feet back a bit on set up and it felt better though I always say this when I have a good session and that slag off my set up when I have a crap session so don't take any notice lol..

I didn't feel like I needed to do any weighted dips after the close grip bench. Weren't sure about those when I wrote up the routine so may not bother with them going forward anyway. Doing a lot of bench work so don't wanna smash cns anymore than already and let it affect my benching.

core work was half hearted tonight but my excuse was its cold  I will make sure I take it seriously and do more work in future though. First time doing side bends if you keep abs real tight all the way through you can really feel them working quite like them!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*10/02/12*

Went to Golds gym in Camberley with a mate fook its like a palace compared to my usual dive!

*Heavy Squats*

bar x many

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 3 (think Ill drop this set to 1 rep in future)

130kg x 3 x 3 - baseline 3x3 PB felt abit harder than it should...

*Speed Deadlifts*

70kg x 5

120kg x 8 x 3 (8 triples) these seemed to take ages

Didnt even have time for my good mornings somehow took over 2 hours from leaving house to getting back all this parking signing in crap etc etc...

*Notes*

Was nice to see Golds gym but dont really see all the fuss, personally I prefer my local dive. Was a nice gym a few squat racks etc think theres better bars in my local gym though and less pretty boys :lol:

Going to use 3x3 on my heavy squat day for top set not done this before so 130 is a baseline pb I will work to improve on... maybe 2.5kg a week till I hit 140 and then switch it up.

Speed deads were OK not used to setting up for so many sets but no real problems did fall back with 1 rep a bit trying to get really low on these and use it for technique work.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*14/02/12*

Bobs was fulla of miserable single cnuts tonight...

*Flat Bench*

bar x about 20

60kg x 8

85kg x 3 x 5

*Incline DB Press*

65lbs (29.54kg) x 8, 6 (failed 7th)

*FacePulls*

various stacks x 4 x 10-12

*Lat Pulldowns*

70kg x 2 x 8

*Seated Wide Rows*

55kg x 8

50kg x 8

*Side Bends*

22kg DB x 15 each side - left bicep really twinging so stopped

*Decline Situps*

BW x 3 x 15

*Notes*

Was pretty demotivated tonight boozy weekend maybe taken it outer me I dunno. I'm thinking about switching gyms soon for a change just a shame theres no decent gyms near me...Just getting abit fed up of this one like stupid stuff like no collars anywhere, weights damaged, DBs unmarked or can only find one of em. Cables all fcked on machines...But it has got decent bars and a power rack..

Going to use 3x5 for top set on bench on this day add 2.5kg a week hopefully make some progress before switching things up. Touch and go on this day. 2nd and 3rd set were easier than first, no problems though pretty comfy. Incline DBs felt abit stronger today think that might actually be most ive been up to before I'm not sure not really done a lot of DB work and not on an incline. Plus the incline is steep and you can't adjust it.

DB side bends brought back some old twinges in my left bicep I;ve not had since first injuring it from doing too much stupid bicep work when I first started training. Was abit worrying so promptly stopped those...

Tomorrow is rackpulls and other stuff so quite looking forward to that hopefully be a bit more motivated. Might try a pre workout drink I got not used in ages but could do with the extra focus and energy I think.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> I would say dont hesitate to move gyms to a gym more suited to your needs, I know I would have progressed much faster had I started in a true gym where everyone lifting heavy weights , loud music, all the basic equipment , and no bellends, good to see some extra variety in your training , I would put in front squats after back squat in the same session -as at the moment you will be considerably weaker on them than back squats, volume wont be a problem or too high for a few month.


Yeah the thing is if I moved gyms it wouldn't be to a hardcore one (cause the one I go to now is probably most hardcore one around, just that it has BBers not PLers/strongmen) just one tidier and newer than my current one.

Do you think I could do front squats instead of light box squats on day 1, or after light box squats on day 1? Or best to put them after heavy back squats on day 4 and keep the box squats on day 1?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*15/02/12*

Didn't get round to updating my journal yesterday was so fckin tired when I got back. Was greeted with a puncture on my bike when I left work last night :cursing: so I had a nice 4 mile walk to gym for warm up and 2 mile warm down pushing my crappy bike along... anyway I did make it to gym so here goes!

*Light Box Squats*

To parallel and paused

bar x many

belt on

70kg x 5

100kg x 3 x 5 - trying to work on speed off box with these

*Rack Pulls*

from pin hole 2 at Bobs - comes to about top of my knee which seems to be my sticking point so perfect really

120kg x 5

belt on

160kg x 3

190kg x 2

210kg x 5 x 1 (5 singles)

*Shrugs *

110kg x 3 x 5

Left speed bench as was getting late...

*Notes*

First time doing box squats, quick question is it better training these by pausing on bench for a few secs and shooting up or just touch and go?

Went up to 210 off pin 2 at my usual gym today which is highest I've been. Last single was as quick as the first which is what I wanted. Really gotta pysche yaself up for these heavy rackpull singles which Im getting used to and enjoying. Just pull with everything basically :lol: Plenty in tank at 210 for sure. Will be going up to 220kg next week for some singles see how that feels see if I can get a recording to see how they look


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good mate, good dedication to walk to the gym even when your bike was punctured. Some heavy weight there too, on the training vids i've seen they seem to have quite a pronounced pause on the box, but I dont do them, so taking advice from me would be like taking diet advice from Pavarotti.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good mate, good dedication to walk to the gym even when your bike was punctured. Some heavy weight there too, on the training vids i've seen they seem to have quite a pronounced pause on the box, but I dont do them, so taking advice from me would be like taking diet advice from Pavarotti.


Well the gym is on the way home for me but yeah 

Think you might be right mate I wanna use them for speed work so pronounced pause on box might be better...


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

wardy, just read your journal(well most of it anyway), well impessed with your progress, just starting training for powerlifting myself and have learnt alot from your journal. will be following your progress closely. keep up the good work


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> wardy, just read your journal(well most of it anyway), well impessed with your progress, just starting training for powerlifting myself and have learnt alot from your journal. will be following your progress closely. keep up the good work


Thanks for the kind words mate overal I've been really happy with my progress though last 3 or 4 months I've not been overly happy. But I'm working hard to change that now! I got a bit slack over the winter...

Thats great your starting to train for the big 3. How long have you been training? Got a meet lined up yet? Feel free to ask any questions mate. I'm a relative newbie still myself but can probably help out a total novice with bits of advice  Start your own journal if you wanna get serious with your training, its the best way!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> would suggest a few things needed for box squats to work ,
> 
> box set up below parallel
> 
> ...


OK cheers mate, much help. I think the box is just about below parallel but ill check that/wear heels if necessary. I did notice my feet were a bit closer so I'll carry on as I was and slowly work on bringing them wider. Thinking about it in reverse like you say makes a lot of sense actually.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Thanks for the kind words mate overal I've been really happy with my progress though last 3 or 4 months I've not been overly happy. But I'm working hard to change that now! I got a bit slack over the winter...
> 
> Thats great your starting to train for the big 3. How long have you been training? Got a meet lined up yet? Feel free to ask any questions mate. I'm a relative newbie still myself but can probably help out a total novice with bits of advice  Start your own journal if you wanna get serious with your training, its the best way!


 Cheers mate will probably have plenty of questions as i get further into training, been training about 2 years with no goals, decided to have a crack at powerlifting acouple of weeks ago and just started training this week, gonna give it 6 months see how i progress, if i can get a half decent total will think about a meet. dont be to hard on yourself its easy to slack off a bit in the winter especially if your gym is as cold as mine


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> Cheers mate will probably have plenty of questions as i get further into training, been training about 2 years with no goals, decided to have a crack at powerlifting acouple of weeks ago and just started training this week, gonna give it 6 months see how i progress, if i can get a half decent total will think about a meet. dont be to hard on yourself its easy to slack off a bit in the winter especially if your gym is as cold as mine


Yeah cool mate. You need goals IMO otherwise you're training without purpose really thats why I love strength training and powerlifting its really easy to set goals and focus on them. Yeah I know mate think also newbie gains have slowed for me so actually have to work harder for progress now but thats fine Ill just have to step it up


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/02/12*

Took my mate down Bobs tonight. He ain't used to the spit and sawdust type gym and couldn't believe when I told him you just walk in and only pay if Bob (the owner) comes in. No reception or rules here :lol:

*Bench Press*

all paused

bar x many

50kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

2 boards

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

107.5kg x 3

*Close Grip Bench*

77.5kg x 3 x 5

*Dips*

BW+20kg x 8, 8, 6 (failed 7th) - most weight I've strapped on before for these so pretty happy

*Side Bends*

15kg DB x 3 x 15 each side

*Decline Situps*

BW + 10kg x 2 x 10

*Notes*

Really good session tonight. Was nice to have a training partner trained on my own for about the last 3 months straight and hes about 15st lad and I was keeping up with him which is nice! He couldn't believe my lack of volume :lol: Kept saying 'wheres the burn?' I just said shut up basically!

Went up 2.5kg on 2 boards again this week first 2 were pretty quick 3rd was slower but not a grinder. Will go 110 next week.

Close grip was comfortable, went up 2.5kg and will do again next week. Dips were good felt easier than previous week or two


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*19/02/12*

Not hungover so Sunday sesh 

*Heavy Squats*

bar x many

70kg x 5

belt on

90kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 1

132.5kg x 3 x 3

*Speed Deadlifts*

70kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

125kg x 5 x 3 (5 triples)

*Pendlay Rows*

60kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 5

*Good Mornings*

45kg x 3 x 15

*Notes*

Heavy squats felt quite tough tonight. I think I have a bad habit of not being 100% psyched up for heavy squats when its abit below my max which I need to sort out. Gotta focus on staying super tight and really driving out every rep like its a 1rm attempt instead of sinking first rep and thinking fck that feels heavy lol... Will continue to add 2.5kg a week till I hopefully get to 140kg for 3 triples at which point I'll be happy with progress and deload before switching to maybe one triple on top set or something.

I've dropped sets of speed deads to 5 triples on top set I think thats ample for these personally. Feel these really helping with my technique and actually seemed to have changed set up abit at the bottom because of it so will see how that pans out when weight increases. Prob go up to 130-140 on these in the coming weeks.

Also swapped standard rows to pendlay rows to work on abit more power/explosion and first time doing them they seemed to be a good exercise. Think I will be able to handle more weight on these too which is always good for heavy rows!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good Wardy! It's a nice change having a training partner, pushes you that bit more. I'm left to train on my own most the time as my mates are all lazy fcukers!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy, Wardy, Wardy, Wardy !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good Wardy! It's a nice change having a training partner, pushes you that bit more. I'm left to train on my own most the time as my mates are all lazy fcukers!


Yeah it was nice saves me walking down the gym to find someone to spot me and always feel like its a chore getting them to spot on more than 1 set even though I would happily do it. People tend to think you're taking the p1ss or if you can do 3 sets then lift it yourself but I like to set up well away from stands and lifting off from behind your head aint easy!



Tassotti said:


> Wardy, Wardy, Wardy, Wardy !


Yes Tassles......?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

wardy when you first started heavy squatting did you experiance any shoulder pain after it, i keep the bar quite low on my back and the day after it felt like my shoulder had bn puled from its socket( im quite dramatic), i then made the mistake of trying to do a pressing sesh the day after, that was a big no no,lesson learnt. does this sound normal/will iget used it or do you think i could be doin some thing wrong. congrats on not getting too pi$$ed on the w end. cheers mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nothing


cnut



bongon95 said:


> wardy when you first started heavy squatting did you experiance any shoulder pain after it, i keep the bar quite low on my back and the day after it felt like my shoulder had bn puled from its socket( im quite dramatic), i then made the mistake of trying to do a pressing sesh the day after, that was a big no no,lesson learnt. does this sound normal/will iget used it or do you think i could be doin some thing wrong. congrats on not getting too pi$$ed on the w end. cheers mate


No thats not normal mate. I used to experience back pumps from bad form but not shoulder pain. Sounds like you could be stiff/inflexible in the shoulders maybe do some work with a broomstick or something before doing anything to loosen it up failing that perhaps try squatting with it higher up back?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking good in here buddy glad all is well


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*21/02/12*

Session down at Muscle Junction

*Flat Bench*

bar x many

50kg x 8

70kg x 5

87.5kg x 3 x 5 (maybe a 3x5 pb?) felt easy today 

*Incline DB Bench*

30kgs x 8, 7 (8th just stuck an inch from lockout for about 5 seconds had to give up eventually lol)

25kgs x 7 meh fatigued I suck at anything over 5 reps now 

*Lat Pulldowns*

68kg x 8

82kg x 8, 8, 8 (nice to have cables that aren't fcked)

*Seated Cable Rows*

stack x 3 x 8

*Facepulls*

various weights x 2 x 10 - cant get the hang of these not feeling them working well atm...

*Side Bends*

22.5kg DB x 15 each arm

17.5kg DB x 15 each arm

*Cable Crunches*

half stack x 3 x 15

*Notes*

So bench actually went well today for first time in what seems months. 87.5 felt pretty light had atleast a few reps in tank on last set. Lets hope this is a sign of things to come!

Got serious DOMS in my hamstrings from Sundays squatting so might give light squats a miss tomorrow unless they heal up..

No pancakes for me tonight instead came home to 3 battered fish, packet of super noodles and 3 fried eggs :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Muscle Junction ..lol..sounds like a gay club

What's that workout all about then. You bodybuilder


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Muscle Junction ..lol..sounds like a gay club
> 
> What's that workout all about then. You bodybuilder


lmao does a tad well it was full of blokes that might explain something :whistling:

haha funny you say that the bloke that owns it said something similar when he saw me doing lat pulldowns :lol: Its bench to chest incline DBs and whatever the fck else I fancy basically on this day


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> cnut
> 
> No thats not normal mate. I used to experience back pumps from bad form but not shoulder pain. Sounds like you could be stiff/inflexible in the shoulders maybe do some work with a broomstick or something before doing anything to loosen it up failing that perhaps try squatting with it higher up back?


thanx mate, my shoulders are not very flexible i physically cant do front squats cause my shloulders are that tight, think ill have to get a vid up to see what my form is like


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*22/02/12*

Aching all over but sesh nonetheless!

*Paused squats*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

then realised I could use a decline bench for box squats...

*Box Squats*

Paused

90kg x 5, 5 fck pretty knackering!

*Rackpulls*

Off bottom pin at muscle junction

120kg x 5

belt on

170kg x 3

190kg x 1

200kg x 1

210kg x 1

220kg x 3 x 1 (3 singles) Most I've tried from this position - vid to follow of first single

*Shrugs*

ran outer time so just lightish weight few quick sets

70kg x 8

90kg x 8, 8

run for bus!

*Notes*

Rackpulls felt decent all 3 singles pretty quick and most I've gone up to from this position. More in tank but no rush so go 225 or 230 next week for hopefully 3 more singles. Definitely rest tomorrow I'm not used to doing 2 sessions back to back anymore so next session probably Friday or Saturday for heavy board pressing etc  Also just swallowed 5 creatine pills postworkout will try it out for a month or two see if it helps me through this higher volume as haven't used for a while.

Vid of 1st pull as I haven't uploaded a vid in a while!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure bout the music!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good mate, training today?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Not sure bout the music!


Eddie seems to like his dance/trance music not bad for getting you psyched up though 



Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good mate, training today?


Was debating it but meeting a bird later and bit short on time but won't be drinking tonight so a big daytime session tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good man, have a good time with the bird mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Good man, have a good time with the bird mate


Last weekend was the fun tonight its something abit soppy which I'm not going to disclose or my test levels might drop and lifts with them!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha, We have to do those soppy things to keep em' happy mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Haha, We have to do those soppy things to keep em' happy mate!


Yeah well I didn't think it was serious but I think she has other ideas. Gonna have to give her the 'I don't jump straight into relationships' speach tonight I think. Shes a nice little blonde 34D but just pretty dim and boring - maybe its just nerves and shes actually abit more interesting but I'm not sure :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

You heartbreaker Wardy! I hope you let her down gently. 30D's sound interesting enough to me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*25/02/12*

*Bench Press*

bar x many

65kg x 5

75kg x 3

85kg x 3

2 boards

100kg x 3

110kg x 3, 2

*Close grip bench*

80kg x 3 x 5

*Dips*

BW+ 20kg x 8, 7, 5

Done.

*Notes*

Worked up to pb on boards went for 2 triples but only got 2 on 2nd set but still pretty happy. Go 112.5 next week. Close grip up to 80 and easy for 3 sets of 5 go 82.5 next week. Keep dips +20kg strapped on untill I can nail 8,8,8.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> You heartbreaker Wardy! I hope you let her down gently. 30D's sound interesting enough to me


Kinda had a change of heart while I was with her :lol: she actually seems a really nice girl. She goes to the gym but does half assed cardio like most girls. Is it bad that I'm already thinking of a routine for her to get her into the shape I want her? hahaha I mean she says shes a size 10 but I think shes a size 12... Still stunning but since I've started all this weight training lark I want a girl that has an athletic phyqisue and likes training like I do. I was thinking of taking her to gym and doing some squats, power cleans, deadlifts and core work with her... I don't really know how to train a girl that wants to "tone up" though but I'm guessing diet and some decent compounds are the way to go. Just got to convince her its the right thing to do as opposed to 30 minutes walking/slow as fck cycling because thats not the way to go!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you have to post naked pics of her in the MA to see if she meets our approval .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> Kinda had a change of heart while I was with her :lol: she actually seems a really nice girl. She goes to the gym but does half assed cardio like most girls. Is it bad that I'm already thinking of a routine for her to get her into the shape I want her? hahaha I mean she says shes a size 10 but I think shes a size 12... Still stunning but since I've started all this weight training lark I want a girl that has an athletic phyqisue and likes training like I do. I was thinking of taking her to gym and doing some squats, power cleans, deadlifts and core work with her... I don't really know how to train a girl that wants to "tone up" though but I'm guessing diet and some decent compounds are the way to go. Just got to convince her its the right thing to do as opposed to 30 minutes walking/slow as fck cycling because thats not the way to go!


hey... nothing wrong with a size 12!

i'll talk to her  :rolleye: x x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're wondering what sort of exercise to do with her.........Hmmm, let me think


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Id keep her away from the gym mate just in case she gets into it, comes on here and sees what you,ve written about her


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Shes a nice little blonde 34D:


pics or bull****!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha just kidding! Keep us updated mate but don't let it turn into one of those **** journals that doesn't even talk about training! Just all **** jokes and bad stories!

By the way good lifting!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> hey... nothing wrong with a size 12!
> 
> i'll talk to her  :rolleye: x x


No nout wrong with a size 12 but shes only small like 5'3 or something so I think she could lose a few lbs....what a harsh [email protected] I am :lol:

Probably best you don't ever talk to her now!



bongon95 said:


> Id keep her away from the gym mate just in case she gets into it, comes on here and sees what you,ve written about her


hahahaha yeah good point



mikemull said:


> Haha just kidding! Keep us updated mate but don't let it turn into one of those **** journals that doesn't even talk about training! Just all **** jokes and bad stories!
> 
> By the way good lifting!!!


My journal will never turn like that Mike....well atleast it hasn't yet and its been going a year! Cheers buddy I will work on a few pics for MA just to keep y'all sweet though


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mate you could train her up or just use her for cardio days :tongue: Just dont let her interrupt your good lifting! I dont go with my missus when i'm training anymore as she's always asking "Are you not ready yet?"

Glad your having fun though mate!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You don't want your girl too skinny, mate. I hate a woman who snaps when you give her a good squeeze....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> No nout wrong with a size 12 but shes only small like 5'3 or something so I think she could lose a few lbs....what a harsh [email protected] I am :lol:
> 
> Probably best you don't ever talk to her now!


i'm 5'4 and a size 12... h34r: x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea yea I know size 12 isn't big but its how you carry it I guess 

Anyway tonight's session 

*27/02/12*

*Heavy Squats*

bar x many

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 1

135kg x 3 x 3

*Speed Deads*

70kg x 5

belt on

130kg x 5 x 3

*Cleans*

about 30 or 40 cleans up to 50kg with a girl (defo from here) coaching me  well my technique is sh1te as I knew I think I only got 1 maybe 2 'good' cleans out of all of them. Have serious shoulder flexibility problems meaning I cant lift bar high enough up chest before flipping wrists and dropping :cursing:

*Notes*

So after about a year of squatting I finally realised tonight I'm not dropping hips enough going down. After addressing this I encountered another problem of back rounding too much... When I got it right and hips dropped but chest stayed up and back wasn't rounded too much they felt easier for sure just gotta keep working on it. Still most I've done 3x3 on and will go up to 137.5 next week. Last rep of last set was pretty tough mind!

Deads were OK struggled abit with fatigued hams from the squats but all pretty quick.

Cleans as above pretty terrible :lol:

Now tucking into Ben & Jerrys after dinner because I haven't had enough kcalories today - thats my excuse anyway


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yea yea I know size 12 isn't big but its how you carry it I guess
> 
> Anyway tonight's session
> 
> ...


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yea yea I know size 12 isn't big but its how you carry it I guess
> 
> Anyway tonight's session
> 
> ...


Just keep working on your clean technique, once you have got it the weight will pile up!

Don't be scared to drop the weight and up your reps, you may even find your strength improves........!?

But the most important thing I would do is improve your joint flexibility, suppleness & range of motion! (obviously step away from the ice- cream  ,)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> Just keep working on your clean technique, once you have got it the weight will pile up!
> 
> Don't be scared to drop the weight and up your reps, you may even find your strength improves........!?
> 
> But the most important thing I would do is improve your joint flexibility, suppleness & range of motion! (obviously step away from the ice- cream  ,)


Yep I'll keep trying to do some cleans when I can. I do enjoy them even when you're telling me how sh1t I am at them haha. Never realised just how inflexible my shoulders were till tonight jeez lot of work to be done there! Oi any kcalories are better than no kcalories 

Oh almost forgot purchased foam roller which I used first time tonight for 5 mins when home from gym. Seemed to be pretty good at massaging out the tightness and that but who knows...


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yep I'll keep trying to do some cleans when I can. I do enjoy them even when you're telling me how sh1t I am at them haha. Never realised just how inflexible my shoulders were till tonight jeez lot of work to be done there! Oi any kcalories are better than no kcalories
> 
> Oh almost forgot purchased foam roller which I used first time tonight for 5 mins when home from gym. Seemed to be pretty good at massaging out the tightness and that but who knows...


I wasn't telling you, you were ****!!!!!! I would never do that! I was trying to give you some tips on how to perform it properly!  you got it, in the end........ish.

Yeah your shoulders are stiff, if you start doing some dynamic and static stretching your bench should improve!

Start doing front squats and you will be laughing  (Big legs on men are FIT!!!)

Go to agree to disagree with any Kcals are better than no Kcals I'm afraid.

I was definetly loving the new fade of the foam roller, I think my back cracked about 10 times!! Wicked, but I bet your legs will still be sore for a few days  hopefully it will have helped though???


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> I wasn't telling you, you were ****!!!!!! I would never do that! I was trying to give you some tips on how to perform it properly!  you got it, in the end........ish.
> 
> Yeah your shoulders are stiff, if you start doing some dynamic and static stretching your bench should improve!
> 
> ...


haha I know you were really helpful actually stopping me from muscling it up with a half curl half something else kinda motion.. Maybe swap box squats out for fronties then in that case :lol: Dunno if foam roller helped cause I ache like fck today


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> haha I know you were really helpful actually stopping me from muscling it up with a half curl half something else kinda motion.. Maybe swap box squats out for fronties then in that case :lol: Dunno if foam roller helped cause I ache like fck today


You don't necessarily need to swap one for another switch it up every week or so.

Haha foam roller may not of helped but I'm sure it wouldn't have made things worse? I'm surprisingly ok today, cardio this morning was a killer though! I am anticipating walking like a donkey tomorrow! :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> You don't necessarily need to swap one for another switch it up every week or so.
> 
> Haha foam roller may not of helped but I'm sure it wouldn't have made things worse? I'm surprisingly ok today, cardio this morning was a killer though! I am anticipating walking like a donkey tomorrow! :thumbup1:


Yeah think Ill swap it each week as my accessory to heavy back squats actually. Nah don't think it made it worse but I might treat myself to a sports massage on Friday as I got day off  Ouch cardio morning after super setted squats/deads and then cleans you are mad :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good job on the squats mate, what is this foam roller thing you are taking about?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Good job on the squats mate, what is this foam roller thing you are taking about?


thanks, its this basically http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/myprotein-foam-roller supposed to be good for post workout stretches and such


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah think Ill swap it each week as my accessory to heavy back squats actually. Nah don't think it made it worse but I might treat myself to a sports massage on Friday as I got day off  Ouch cardio morning after super setted squats/deads and then cleans you are mad :lol:


Sports massage is the best pain ever!!! I was aiming to make myself vomit in that session which was an epic fail next time I do that session I think I will make the squat 80kg and the dead 100kg and start the cleans at 50kg see if that's harder.........


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> thanks, its this basically http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/myprotein-foam-roller supposed to be good for post workout stretches and such


??? Wardy come on I expect better!!!! You'll be training in toms next! That rollers GAY!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing gay about foam rollers man. They hurt like **** but are awesome


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> Sports massage is the best pain ever!!! I was aiming to make myself vomit in that session which was an epic fail next time I do that session I think I will make the squat 80kg and the dead 100kg and start the cleans at 50kg see if that's harder.........


thats some serious poundage think you might be strongest girl on here!! I can't believe you were doing a squat deadlift circuit thats just insane no chance you catch me doing that :lol:



Tassotti said:


> Nothing gay about foam rollers man. They hurt like **** but are awesome


Yeah shut up Mike aint nothing wrong with the foam roller :whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll take your word for it lads!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*29/02/12*

*Flat Bench*

bar x many

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

75kg x 5

90kg x 3 x 5!!

*Incline DB Press*

30kgs x 8, 8, 6 1 rep more than last week 

*Lat Pulldowns*

82kg x 8

dropped to improve form a bit

75kg x 8, 8

*Seated Cable Rows*

Gym owner picked my form and then forced me into doing sets with 30 seconds rest the [email protected]!!

wide grip various stacks x 3 x 8

He then got me doing some kind of twisted DB rows pausing DB on floor each time for 3 sets 12, 12, 8 each arm and I was absolutely fcked!! Sooo much sweat not used to these short rest periods :lol: won't be taking him up on these again!

*Notes*

felt really strong on bench tonight 3 good sets of 5 on 90kg and it didn't feel heavy. Benching seems to be easier at this gym compared to my local Bobs gym. The bench is lower and maybe bars are better I dunno but it feels lighter or maybe I'm just getting stronger  Considering I pushed 102.5 for 1 in my last comp a month ago its coming along really well though these weren't paused...

Incline DB press also got an extra rep pretty happy with that. I have been taking creatine for the last 2 weeks or so maybe its starting to help me get an extra rep here and there either way glad bench seems to be finallyyyyy coming along


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Commercial bars and weights aren't exact weights, and will vary from gym to gym


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Commercial bars and weights aren't exact weights, and will vary from gym to gym


Whats that I'm getting stronger? Thanks Tass :laugh:

Yeah maybe but deadlifts feel harder and bench feels easier at this gym compared to Bobs... I think at Bobs he has a lot of deadlift and squat bars which ain't great for benching with. Could be the lower bench making it feel easier too as you can drive more. Who knows but its going well for first time ever so lets hope it continues!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Whats that I'm getting stronger? Thanks Tass :laugh:
> 
> Yeah maybe but deadlifts feel harder and bench feels easier at this gym compared to Bobs... I think at Bobs he has a lot of deadlift and squat bars which ain't great for benching with. Could be the lower bench making it feel easier too as you can drive more. Who knows but its going well for first time ever so lets hope it continues!


The bar you were benching with is thinner than the standard bar. The bar you were deadlifting with, was competition thickness.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

**** the bar you lifted well! Well done!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> The bar you were benching with is thinner than the standard bar. The bar you were deadlifting with, was competition thickness.


Was the bar i was benching with still a 20kg bar??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

19.6


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 19.6


But with really heavy collars!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*02/03/12*

Tired under fed and head thinking about tonights night out rather than the session.

*Front Squats*

First time doing these

all belt-less

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

60kg x 6, 6 comfortable

Rackpulls

70kg x 5

120kg x 5

belt on

170kg x 2

200kg x 2

210kg x 1

220kg x 1 should be quicker

230kg x 1 slow lockout left it at that but still most ive pulled

*Shrugs*

70kg x 8

100kg x 8, 8

*Notes*

Not in the right mood for a session tonight. Front squats felt like a good alternative to box squats will continue to work these for a few weeks I think.

Rackpulls felt harder today went up to 230 as planned but only 1 single as felt tough. Will go for 3 singles next week though.

Out in Brixton tonight for UKF night so time to get changed and smashedddddd no training for a few days now time to let off some steammmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> make sure to keep in speed deadlift from the floor, start 50% of max 8x2 reps wk1 / 55% wk 2 / 60% wk 3, put 2-3 days apart from your rack pulls & squat session, good to see you doing the front squats.


Yep Im doing speed deads on another day mate started at 120 up to 130 now so similar to what you are saying actually.

On another note I'm alive got home without getting shanked in Brixton :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

somehow ive un subbed to this :confused1: now im back in :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> somehow ive un subbed to this :confused1: now im back in :thumbup1:


Got bored of this weak natty scum didya :whistling: :lol: :cursing:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Fronts are awkward at first but you'll get used to them and there a good alternative!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Fronts are awkward at first but you'll get used to them and there a good alternative!!


Figure my quad strength is pretty poor as I've never done them. Better quad strength should help abit with back squat form and also with me deadlifts so win win if it does  Might even give me a nice bitta muscle on me legs as a bonus :lol:

Not sure what is a normal difference btween front squat and back squat and what is a weakness in either back or front squat compared to the other though..


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Figure my quad strength is pretty poor as I've never done them. Better quad strength should help abit with back squat form and also with me deadlifts so win win if it does  Might even give me a nice bitta muscle on me legs as a bonus :lol:
> 
> Not sure what is a normal difference btween front squat and back squat and what is a weakness in either back or front squat compared to the other though..


Me neither, used to do them a lot but not for a while, got up to 90kg for bout 6 reps but struggle after that to keep back straight. Always seem to lean forward. Might start doing them again now you've put it in my head. Bet I'm weak as **** on them now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Got bored of this weak natty scum didya :whistling: :lol: :cursing:


lol think i un subbed from yours instead of ginger bollocks but im here now and ginger balls is still fcuking around despite trying to help him ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol think i un subbed from yours instead of ginger bollocks but im here now and ginger balls is still fcuking around despite trying to help him ...


hahahahaha given a little freedom he goes off in all directions!! He soaks up a load of everyones advice and then does his own thing anyway :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> hahahahaha given a little freedom he goes off in all directions!! He soaks up a load of everyones advice and then does his own thing anyway :lol:


like a sponge that doesnt absorb :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> like a sponge that doesnt absorb :lol:


a water proof ginger sponge :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*06/03/12*

First session since Friday 

Bench Press

bar x many

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

2 boards

100kg x 3

110kg x 2

115kg x 2, 2nd rep slight help from spotter...

Close Grip Bench

82.5kg x 3 x 5

Dips

no dipping belt at this gym 

BW x 12, 12, 11 meh

Ab work

2 x sets of 10-15 hanging leg raises, rope cable crunches & DB side bends

*Notes*

Well think I'm only going to run this home made routine for this week and next before cracking on with Wendlers so figured I'd have a crack at 115 off 2 boards today. Wanted 2 (or 3) reps but got 1 then 2nd rep lowered it abit awkward and spotter helped slightly. Should have had it though really. Still most weight I've pressed (allbeit partial) and most weight ive handled. I'm gonna have a go at 120 next week see if I can get one or even better 2 on it and leave it at that. I'm gunning for a 120 bench by summer maybe abit optimistic but thats what I'm hoping for so be good to get a feel of it on the boards.

Close grip was comfortable at 82.5 for 3 sets of 5. Dips were abit strange as I did 8,8,6 last week with 20kg strapped on so figured bw stuff would be easy but I could actually feel muscles seizing up after 8 reps its like they just aren't used to the extra reps even though its just bodyweight :lol:

Tomorrow is squats might go up to 140 see if can get 3 triples at it!

Bodyweight at midday today after 2 craps was 84.8kg clothed so back up to my pre comp non starved weight finally


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good job on the bench mate, now go smash those 140 squats today!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good benching pal! But what are these abs you mentioned?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good benching pal! But what are these abs you mentioned?


I dunno mate somewhere round the midsection I'm told but apparently you have to be weak as a kitten to be able to see em :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Good job on the bench mate, now go smash those 140 squats today!


Looking forward to them but not looking forward to 3 triples... Bigger than my normal big dinner required shortly I think


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I dunno mate somewhere round the midsection I'm told but apparently you have to be weak as a kitten to be able to see em :lol:


Defo!! Well said!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*07/03/12*

*Heavy Squats*

bar x many

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 3 x 3!!!

*Speed Deads*

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

130kg x 5 x 3 (5 triples)

*Pendlay Rows*

90kg x 3 x 5

Done.

*Notes*

Good session tonight! 140kg for 3 triples is a decent pb for me and don't wanna jinx myself but it felt reasonably comfortable.. I think dropping hips more has really helped me (though forward lean now needs abit of work but that'll come with time) either that or creatine is really good ****! Was going down too straight before when squatting for sure and its feeling more natural and ultimately easier now with more hips movement.

Speed deads were easier than last week all nice and quick got a sweat on though it don't take much to get me sweating lol

Looking forward to doing some heavier deads off floor soon and seeing where I stand as it seems ages since doing them cause I've been doing heavy rack pulls and light speed deads but gotta be patient


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you have mail fattie


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great effort on the pb mate, thats impressive!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Must be the high dose of BCCA's your on and creatine.

haha

Great Work.

Watch some Andy Bolton Lectures he's a master class on techniques for all lifts.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You deserved those pork chops!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Must be the high dose of BCCA's your on and creatine.
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


i think you should watch some too .

although im not sure andy tells himself `down` `press` when hes benching :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think you should watch some too .
> 
> although im not sure andy tells himself `down` `press` when hes benching :lol:


Yeah the self commands are a new one :lol:

I've watched pretty much every tutorial going its just putting them into practice thats the hard part...

Done a few measurements this morning just outer curiosity really. So 5'9 morning weight about 83-84kg. Last time I measured was about 4 or 5 months ago morning weight was about 81-82kg then.

Neck - 16 same lol

chest - 42.5 + 1

gunz - 15 + 0.5

waist - 32 - 1 

Legs - 24 + 1

calves - 15.5 same

wrist - 7.25

corey - ...oh wait :lol:

Got the day off today gonna go do some bench + assistance in abit have a day time session for a change  Wanna do some front squats too but hammies are sore might dosome light fronties anyway..


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah,

Go smash it! Then you can supplement it no doubt tonight going out and getting boozed up.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*09/03/12*

Terrible session...

*Flat Bench*

bar x many

60kg x 6

80kg x 5 urgh felt heavy

92.5kg x 4 + 1 spotted and same again on second set..

*Incline DB Press*

Picked up the 30kg DBs as usual felt heavy just walking them over so switched to 20s lol

20kg x 3 x 12

**** this **** and left 

*Notes*

A crap session. 3 x 5 on 90kg last week and felt like I had reps in the tank. Felt weak today though... Pecs still sore from dips on Tuesday not sure why they havent recovered quicker and whole body felt like it was not ready for the gym today. I guess heavy board press with more than I can handle on bench followed by heavy pb squats on Weds have taken it outer me. No sweat though rest up over weekend.. have a good one all


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Better up the dose of your VIT S.

I am sure You will smash it next time.

I find you have to be mentally equipped to do PB's not just physically. Sometimes I've been mentally ready for doing a set, but not physically and I've still managed to grind it. Perhaps you wern't mentally in the zone today.

You'll be firing by Monday just booze up and rest up.

Have a few days rest and you'll be fresh as a pansy.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> *09/03/12*
> 
> Terrible session...
> 
> ...


days like these come along every now and then, chin up mate. i always feel weak training in the daytime i convince my self that its from not having enough food in me(prob just in my head tho)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Better up the dose of your VIT S.
> 
> I am sure You will smash it next time.
> 
> ...


My mind was there but body wasn't 



bongon95 said:


> days like these come along every now and then, chin up mate. i always feel weak training in the daytime i convince my self that its from not having enough food in me(prob just in my head tho)


Yeah I usually train 7ish in evening but no excuse just felt battered first bad session for a while though so oh well


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right so I've decided fck the last 1 or 2 sessions of my home made routine lets get going with Wendlers and see if I can actually get stronger!!

Ive based it on 1rms of squat 155, bench 107.5, deadlift 200 and strict press 60. I actually failed 107.5 in last comp but it was paused so I've given myself 107.5 touch and go. As the main man Wendler says, I'm taking 90% of these and basing my waves on this. For those that aren't familiar with the routine its based on 4 week waves. Each 4th week is a deload week with 50-60% of ya max. You are basically going close to all-out on each last set each workout at different &'s of your max. You then add to your 1rm's 2.5kg to presses and 5kg to squat/deads and take 90% of that again etc etc.

I'm doing the assistance he recommends - though does seem a lot of reps and sets for example 5x15 leg press after squats mg: but he does say to keep it relatively light so will be no going to failure or anywhere near (hopefully) on assistance. Really looking forward to having some structure and trying to break rep PBs constantly should be tough but fun...Bring it on :thumb:

Want to start tonight brought my kit to work but so bloody knackered from weekend dunno if its worth it...Nearly fell asleep reading my paper on lunch :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do it you lazy fcuker or i`ll start calling you mat


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

reps for the book mate, will have a read tonight, good luck on the new program, will be interesting to see how you progress


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*12/03/12*

4 hours interrupted sleep last night but started 5/3/1 as planned. Only had 15 mins to train to catch bus so slapdash sesh..

*Wave 1 Day 1*

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

35kg x 5

45kg x 8

*Dips*

BW x 2 x 15

*Chins*

hands inverted - crap at these

8, 6 failure..

run for bus!

*Notes*

Hardly done a lot of pressing overhead whole time I've lifted really and not for months felt like an alien movement but got 8 on 45 feeling like sh.it prob one in tank. Not sure whether to wear belt or not for these on top sets what do people reckon?

Dips and chins done with prob 1 min rest if that. Theres only inverted chin handles at this gym so they will have to do... Prob just do 5 x failure on these. Thinking im going to use 2 min timed rest between sets on all assistance with this program. I'm still undecided what assistance ill do on the other days but press day will just be dips and chins 

Deadlift day tomorrow and an early night for me tonight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defo belt on for ohp .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> defo belt on for ohp .


OK belt it is


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*13/03/12*

*Wave 1 Day 2*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

117.5kg x 5

belt on

135kg x 5

152.5kg x 10!! head exploded almost

*Good Mornings*

40kg x 4 x 12 - struggled with technique abit and head still banging from deads..

*Hanging Leg raises*

BW x 3 x 10 started swinging about and head thumping so left it at that

*Notes*

So wendlers on deadlift day is fun (not). I had 10 as the number I was gonna go for before even going into the gym so thats what I went for. Not sure if I forgot to breathe or what but after 9th rep felt like someone had got two bricks and smashed them into my temples :lol: probably could have had a few more reps but thought head might explode not used to high rep deadlifts thats for sure! I wanted 10 though so left it at that and pretty happy. Quite difficult getting set up properly for 10 pulls though.

Think I was arching too much on goodmornings and ending up leaning over think I need to keep back straighter when doing these. Cut a set short cause of the head pumps...

I don't like hanging leg raises find it hard to stop body swinging and its not gonna be fun hanging after 5 sets of chins to failure on day before as routine is planned. Think I will swap these for leg raises on bench as my gym has one with handles for these.

Head is still hurting now fack Having a slight cold prob doesn't help. Rest day tomorrow luckily! Did just demolish an Indian set meal to ease the pain


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oi dont swap anything you lazy fcuker do it as its written 

or should we call you matt :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *12/03/12*
> 
> 4 hours interrupted sleep last night but started 5/3/1 as planned. Only had 15 mins to train to catch bus so slapdash sesh..
> 
> ...


Train for longer and walk you lazy basterd!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> *13/03/12*
> 
> *Wave 1 Day 2*
> 
> ...


152.5kg x 10, very impressive, good work although idont envy you trying to beat that. i read that wendlers book, interestin read so thanks again


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> oi dont swap anything you lazy fcuker do it as its written
> 
> or should we call you matt :lol:


stop with the name calling :lol: I am not one for swapping things around but I can do leg raises on the bench at gym at like a 70 degree angle holding on to handles its pretty similar... Or I could swap for decline situps... Might swap for situps instead (atleast they are in his recommended assistances). I really don't get along with hanging leg raises never have done :cursing:

While we're on the topic of assistance do you think it would be bad if I swapped leg press for front squats on squat day? He does say he doesn't really like leg press much but then includes it in triumvirate (whatever it is) which is a tad strange.



mikemull said:


> Train for longer and walk you lazy basterd!


Fck off Mike its an hour walk!!



bongon95 said:


> 152.5kg x 10, very impressive, good work although idont envy you trying to beat that. i read that wendlers book, interestin read so thanks again


thanks mate I did have a few in tank I think but last sets are supposed to be close to all out so I wanted to test myself abit. Feeling the effects today got a flemmy chest now head still thumping lower back aching... Hopefully start to adjust to the routine over the coming weeks though bound to be tough at first. Glad you enjoyed it mate and no problem (thank Ewen)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I would swap for front squats as you hit quads and core so win win in my book , he also says he tells people to do 50 or 75 reps on whatever assistance he gives hence my 75 rep leg presses , he also says you can do other exercises on the deload week do I'm gonna do isolation fluffing for a more complete body .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> I would swap for front squats as you hit quads and core so win win in my book , he also says he tells people to do 50 or 75 reps on whatever assistance he gives hence my 75 rep leg presses , he also says you can do other exercises on the deload week do I'm gonna do isolation fluffing for a more complete body .


Cool I won't go heavy on them start at say 40kg for 5 sets of 15 see how it feels. I need one more assistance for squats was thinking about lunges maybe whatya think? Yeah I know mate lots of reps for assistance. I was planning 5 x 12 on good mornings and 5 x 10 on leg raises yesterday but head was seriously banging!

Isolation fluff during deload week is a cool idea actually. I might add some cardio in too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Squats front squats and ham curls .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Squats front squats and ham curls .


Ham curls are for girls no? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Helps leg doms .


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cardio mate? Are you sure:confused1:

Great effort on the deads mate, how's your brain today?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Cardio mate? Are you sure:confused1:
> 
> Great effort on the deads mate, how's your brain today?


Brain box aint great tbh dosing the paracetemol today and I always feel abit dumb when I gotta cold so struggling abit at work today :no:

I think I'm probably the most unfit I ever have been right now so I should really add some cardio in...probably won't mind :lol: might do some skipping when I get home later and try and make it a regular fixture on my rest days (try being the key word here!)


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

As long as it's not manflu you'll be fine!

My cardio is sh1te too. Every single time I go for a run I feel a little piece of me dies inside. Either that or it's a stitch :confused1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> As long as it's not manflu you'll be fine!
> 
> My cardio is sh1te too. Every single time I go for a run I feel a little piece of me dies inside. Either that or it's a stitch :confused1:


I hope its not manflu and can shake it off. Today is do or die I either wake up tomorrow feeling fine or with a red rore throat shivering sweating and feeling sorry for myself..

I can hardly put a run in when I'm late for work these days let alone a voluntary jog :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I'm dead. Called in sick to work splitting headache manflu urghhh just at the start of the routine too what a cnut.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get well soon Wardy lad


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

x2 get some vits in you big lad ..


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rest up properly mate, you'll come back stronger!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers lads trying to force-feed shakes :no: overdosing vit c and lucozade atm lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Feeling 10 times better today quite happy how I've shaken it off  I'm in work haven't got gym gear with me but its only bench day so might have a session after work. Won't go crazy chasing max reps thinking try and hit 10 on my top set which is 82.5 tonight.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad your feeling better mate. Good plan on the benching, it's probably just good to get a session in the bank after you've been feeling rough.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you think 10, you will only get 10..............


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If you think 10, you will only get 10..............


I'll be lucky to get 10 tonight :lol: I don't plan on going all out still not feeling 100%...Think it was the Beechams lemon and honey giving me a false sense of well being earlier but I'll see how my session goes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

10+ you lazt fcuker , dont let a little cold drag you down .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*16/03/12*

Hate this gym on Friday evening full of people

*Wave 1 Week 1*

*Bench Press*

bar x 20

40kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 9 on 8th rep THUMPPPPPPPPPPPPP again felt like two bricks smashed against my head couldn't carry on...

sat down for 10 minutes head still thudding and had to leave

Spoke to guy who thinks I could have burst a blood vessel when I did it initially deadlifting on Wednesday. I was still repping out at speed on 8th rep when it happened tonight wasn't busting my balls to get the reps out at all. Abit worried and annoyed about this I'm hoping its something to do with this cold maybe blocked sinuses causing pressure or something but I didn't really have blocked sinuses on Weds when it first happened - anyone know wtf is happening to me???

Its still gently thumping away now as I type. Seems like any sudden movement like brushing my teeth is gonna set it off again :no:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats your breathing like when you lift ? do you inhale hold lower then exhale as you rise or hold til top then exhale ?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

hows your head mate, any better?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How you feeling mate? Hope your getting better!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Breathing is normally spot on Ewen but perhaps with me not doing high reps in ages I am forgetting to breathe properly...

Head still humming abit when I force a cough out or run. Going doctors later just to see if they wanna do any tests etc just to give me the all clear before I train again.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck at the doc's pal, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds like herpes to me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sounds like herpes to me


Already had that can only get it once luckily   With any luck its just AIDS


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It could be whatever it is your brother has got ......

Your ****ed


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> It could be whatever it is your brother has got ......
> 
> Your ****ed


I thought you had to be born with gingeritus :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Already had that can only get it once luckily   With any luck its just AIDS


Bad Aids or good Aids? If it's the bad kind your fcuked!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Band Aids


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right saw Doc was pointless as I expected. Something along the lines of "maybe its your bodies way of telling you you're going to heavy"...I felt like saying shut up mate I had reps in the tank!! Did say he thinks I might have pulled a muscle connecting neck to head and I should rest it. I'll be doing my squat day tomorrow as planned then :innocent:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Docs !

They all seem to think that putting massive strain on our muscles and joints is not good for us !

Tossers !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Docs !
> 
> They all seem to think that putting massive strain on our muscles and joints is not good for us !
> 
> Tossers !!


I hate it when they just give you some generic out the book answer without giving it any thought and yeah they all hate weight training


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*20/03/12*

*Wave 1 Week 1*

*Squats*

bar x 2 x 10

60kg x 6

belt on

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

117.5kg x 8 - no head pains   

*Front Squats*

40kg x 2 x 15 - bar choking me struggling a lot with set up

tried a set of zerchers and couldnt get the hang of these either

went on to front squat machine

slider

+ 40kg x 15

+ 60kg x 2 x 15

*Hamstring Curls*

x 2 x 15 - cramp in calf fackkkkkkk had to leave for bus

*Notes*

So finally a session with no head pains!! Had a real focus on breathing properly tonight which I think could have been the problem before without me realising. 8 on 117.5 was comfortable(ish) but no need to push it gets heavier weeks 2 and 3 anyway.

really can't get the hang of front squats can't get set up properly I think I'm gonna swap them for front squats on machine (is it a hack squat?) but the high reps were killer defo gonna improve my fitness doing this routine!

I don't like hamstring curls at all and the machine at my gym is really awkward - considering swapping for leg extensions though I am aware they hit completely opposite muscles but might still have some decent carry over (or atleast give me bigger legs 

Pressing tomorrow quite looking forward to it need to eat more though struggling with appetite works been abit stressful which isnt helping...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ham curls are gay. Do SLDL instead


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *20/03/12*
> 
> *Wave 1 Week 1*
> 
> ...


Stick with the free weight front squats and do sldl for reps with not stupid heavy weight! The form will come in time! Good lifting tho!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ham curls are gay. Do SLDL instead


Think I might do just that you know - nice one



mikemull said:


> Stick with the free weight front squats and do sldl for reps with not stupid heavy weight! The form will come in time! Good lifting tho!!


mate im reallyyyyy struggling with set up. My shoulders are stiff as old turd and can't sit it right...


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good mate, good job the brain pain has finally gone! What's your daily calorie/macro goal looking like? keep banging that food down your neck


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good mate, good job the brain pain has finally gone! What's your daily calorie/macro goal looking like? keep banging that food down your neck


Yeah very happy those pains have gone. Someone else has since said it could have been a pulled muscle in neck from deadlifting so I'll have to be careful with the heavy high rep stuff!

My diet has been this ever since I stopped bulking about 8 or 9 months ago now - its pretty crap but I've been maintaining (actually put on a few kgs) which is what I wanted to do:

0800 2 scoops oats, 2 scoops unflavoured whey, 1 heaper tbsp peanut butter (MP)

1300 2 large jacket potatos & 2 tins tuna in oil (lots of oil left in) OR large chicken currey/chilli and uncle bens rice

1700 1 or 2 bananas

1800 train

2000 whatever my mum cooks  - always plenty of meat and big portion (avg 800 - 1000kcals I'd say)

2200 pint or two of milk

I'm guessing I must average about 2800 kcals a day and 150-200g protein as I've been maintaining on it. This is Mon-Fri though weekends involve alcohol, lie ins and more crap but usually get a shake or two down me still.

I'm actually sat here with killer DOMS in my legs thinking this Wendlers routine with more hypertrophy work than I'm used to will be the perfect time to up kcals and make a push for 90kg BW. I'd only need to add an extra tbsp o peanut butter and extra scoop of oats to morning shake and add 2 scoops whey to my bedtime milk and I'd have an extra 400 kcals or so.

Thing is I've been secretly hoping to break some U24 BDFPA records (I've got about 18 months) in the 82.5kg class namely 260 deadlift 142.5 bench which I'm still way off but 90kg records are 280 deadlift and 170 bench, though a 220 squat which is not out of my reach. but I might just say fckit and start bulking whilst running Wendlers you know... Maybe start on Monday with pictures and weight updates


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Mum's cooking mate 

Tricky one I bet when you've got weight classes to think about. I suppose it depends on how confident you are at increasing your strength without being able to increase your bodyweight much. If you do choose to bulk up you've got the chance to put on quite a bit of mass which is gonna help with your lifts. Good thing is there must be a lot of guys on here that can advise you on what the best choice is.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Can't go wrong with Mum's cooking mate
> 
> Tricky one I bet when you've got weight classes to think about. I suppose it depends on how confident you are at increasing your strength without being able to increase your bodyweight much. If you do choose to bulk up you've got the chance to put on quite a bit of mass which is gonna help with your lifts. Good thing is there must be a lot of guys on here that can advise you on what the best choice is.


you ain't wrong 

Yeah well my appetite is crap anyway which doesn't help. Junior records were always gonna be a tough ask when I start training later. Most of these junior guys been at it since they were 15/16. I'm in this lifting game for the long run though and I think bulking will improve my lifts quicker than not bulking so think its time I bulked again. I'd look pretty filled out at 90kg too cause i'm only a small frame. Would set me up better if I decided to do some U90kg strongman stuff in the future too or even bodybuilding dare I say it :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's nothing to do with breaking recors...You just don't wanna be too far away from abs ...girl !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's nothing to do with breaking recors...You just don't wanna be too far away from abs ...girl !!


Summers only round the corner :whistling:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

just stumbled across your bro,s journal, cant you two train together? i reckon the pair of you would train like animals to try and outdo each other, or would you end up killing each other?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> just stumbled across your bro,s journal, cant you two train together? i reckon the pair of you would train like animals to try and outdo each other, or would you end up killing each other?


No hes not competitive apparently 

I go on way home from work he trains in garage using broomstick as a bar :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*21/03/12*

*Wave 1 Week 2*

*Strict Press*

bar x 2 x 8

belt on

40kg x 3

47.5kg x 8 PB I think...

*Dips*

2 min rest between sets

BW x 15, 15, 10, 8, 6

*Chins - hands inverted*

2 min rest between sets

BW x 8, 6, 4, 3, 3 wow I'm pants at these!

*Notes*

The pump was absolutely killing me on the assistance dips/chins. muscles were so rock solid could hardly move arms. Shock to the system high reps low rest. Will keep rests at 2mins though and hopefully improve!

Pressing was OK considering im weak as a kitten at it. Pretty much to failure though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how you liking it so far ? are you going with shoulders-back-chest-leg like wendy set out ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> how you liking it so far ? are you going with shoulders-back-chest-leg like wendy set out ?


Yeah doing it in the order he says though prob gonna struggle to get 4 sessions in a week but thats not a biggie.

Struggling with the high volume assistance as I've always been so lazy with my reps but hopefully start to adjust in a few weeks. Be good for general conditioning though which needs work so hopefully win win


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you will like it mate , nows the time to sort diet out and picture in your mind how many reps you want , i find its easy to just think of it as 1 all out set i go through motions then i go for it on top set i love it tbh .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> you will like it mate , nows the time to sort diet out and picture in your mind how many reps you want , i find its easy to just think of it as 1 all out set i go through motions then i go for it on top set i love it tbh .


Yeah I can imagine the all out sets are gonna get real fun! Great trying break rep PBs all the time I'm looking forward to the increasing weights I think :confused1:

I don't think meal times/frequencies are gonna change because of my lack of appetite just gonna add more to my shakes (I'm sucha girl I know :lol: )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I can imagine the all out sets are gonna get real fun! Great trying break rep PBs all the time I'm looking forward to the increasing weights I think :confused1:


seriously when you get into it you can smash it up and go home feeling like a spartan .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> seriously when you get into it you can smash it up and go home feeling like a spartan .


Yeah I want this spartan feeling 

Legs are absolutely trashed today quads are agony 5 x 15 front squats ouchhhhhhhhh! I'd say fronties should be a staple for anyone looking to blow up their quads... I was gonna do deads on Fri but I think I'll wait till Sat now :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you can't do four days, there is a 3 day program on that spreadsheet.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If you can't do four days, there is a 3 day program on that spreadsheet.


Yeah its basically the 4 day with a days carry over which is what I do if I miss a session anyway


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, I didn't know you had a journal, I just spotted it and thought I would pop in. Having popped in to say hello I realise I don't understand most of it and can't offer any advice in any way so am errmm, errmm...popping out? Good luck with your training, it looks pretty hard, errmm...and that just about concludes my post. Oh! hope the leg doms recover, phew! think I recovered well with that one, mebbe? tweeny bit? durrrr...

Seriously though, errrmm...maybe not. Happy training Wardy21.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, I didn't know you had a journal, I just spotted it and thought I would pop in. Having popped in to say hello I realise I don't understand most of it and can't offer any advice in any way so am errmm, errmm...popping out? Good luck with your training, it looks pretty hard, errmm...and that just about concludes my post. Oh! hope the leg doms recover, phew! think I recovered well with that one, mebbe? tweeny bit? durrrr...
> 
> Seriously though, errrmm...maybe not. Happy training Wardy21.


????


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *21/03/12*
> 
> *Wave 1 Week 2*
> 
> ...


Good lifting mate, did you go with the belt for the pressing?

And get bulking forget about them girls abs!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, I didn't know you had a journal, I just spotted it and thought I would pop in. Having popped in to say hello I realise I don't understand most of it and can't offer any advice in any way so am errmm, errmm...popping out? Good luck with your training, it looks pretty hard, errmm...and that just about concludes my post. Oh! hope the leg doms recover, phew! think I recovered well with that one, mebbe? tweeny bit? durrrr...
> 
> Seriously though, errrmm...maybe not. Happy training Wardy21.


 :lol: thanks for popping in... and popping out? Leg doms still very much here (think you recovered it well btw) today 3 days on, I need to get used to front squats because these doms are ridiculous!! Training is happy  feel free to pop in again its more than a slight sausagefest in my journal so your zaney posts are always welcome 



mikemull said:


> Good lifting mate, did you go with the belt for the pressing?
> 
> And get bulking forget about them girls abs!!!


Yeah belt on just for stability/safety really I think. :lol: I'm not overly worried about the abs (though would be nice to have atleast 4 showing through the summer) but find it hard to put on weight anyway my body seems to like staying around 84kg mark. Like I said though think I might make a push for 90kg while doing this routine but don't want to put on a tonne of fat so will try and do it gradually


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I heard you love a sausagefest


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I heard you love a sausagefest


I've heard Wardy loves pork sword!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I heard you love a sausagefest


Go and penetrate one of your cauliflour pizzas keto kid



mikemull said:


> I've heard Wardy loves pork sword!!


Looks like you've gobbled up more pork sword than me fat boy :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*24/03/12*

Session down at the girly school gym - first time in about 8 months! Too much wine last night felt abit ropey and only got first meal in at 2 oclock which was a big full english so approaching gym with caution :lol:

*Wave 1 Week 2*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

120kg x 3

belt on

140kg x 3

160kg x 8 pb I think... few more in tank not pushing it today though full english was coming back up!

*Good Mornings*

35kg x 5 x 12

No ab work super tired and only finished full english an hour or so before gym 

*Notes*

So got a reasonably comfortable 8 on 160 - it felt heavy from first rep as was underfed and tired but I was going for 8 and got them without having to dig tooooo deep. After last rep I felt a slight head pain through back of head nothing like before though and it went within seconds - probably a good job I stopped at 8 reps! It should have actually been 162.5 but no 1.25kg plates (crap gym) and I wasn't feeling spartan enough to stick 165 on there!

Kept good mornings light and strict with 2 min rests between sets.

Still only had 1 meal today and I'm out on the p1sss tonight so really need to force some more food down as I'll be drinking in about an hour lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good lad on the full enlglish mate a man after my own heart :lol:

great deadlifting too buddy :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Top dead lifting Wardy! Get a kebab down you to soak up the ale!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh wardy .

pleased for you .

remember its all about week 3 .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> good lad on the full enlglish mate a man after my own heart :lol:
> 
> great deadlifting too buddy :thumb:


Cheers big man  full english is good prob shouldnt eat it an hour before deadlifts though :lol: could taste it coming back up!



mikemull said:


> Top dead lifting Wardy! Get a kebab down you to soak up the ale!


I actually had a double bacon cheese burger super fries & drink woke up on sofa this morning hanging and felt super ripped could see abs :confused1: musta been all the white wine last night hahaha



ewen said:


> good sesh wardy .
> 
> pleased for you .
> 
> remember its all about week 3 .


Thanks Ewe and yeah I'm well aware about week 3 just building up to hopefully smash week 3 to bits then deload and come back with bigger numbers in next wave and rinse and repeat!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

So what your saying to me is have more white wine and ill have abs right? Thats the way im reading it! Im gonna put white wine in my protein shakes instead of water and I'll be ripped in no time! First wendlers and now this! Your a genius!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> So what your saying to me is have more white wine and ill have abs right? Thats the way im reading it! Im gonna put white wine in my protein shakes instead of water and I'll be ripped in no time! First wendlers and now this! Your a genius!


hahahaha well I'm sure I've heard of pros drinking it before shows :lol: makes you ripped but is a chance you will forget posing routine or take your thong off while on stage apparently 

Seriously though think I forgot to have my pint of water before bed and woke up super dry and you could grate cheese on them bad boys!! (don't care about abs though obv I'm a powerlifter :whistling: )


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha yeah I've seen bodybuidlers drink it the night before a show to dry them out, not sure it works if you do 3 bottles for a tenner from Asda every night though.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> hahahaha well I'm sure I've heard of pros drinking it before shows :lol: makes you ripped but is a chance you will forget posing routine or take your thong off while on stage apparently
> 
> Seriously though think I forgot to have my pint of water before bed and woke up super dry and you could grate cheese on them bad boys!! (don't care about abs though obv I'm a powerlifter :whistling: )


Obs, no me neither! :cursing: ripped basterd!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Obs, no me neither! :cursing: ripped basterd!


I think the term is malnourished :lol:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> hahahaha well I'm sure I've heard of pros drinking it before shows :lol: makes you ripped but is a chance you will forget posing routine or take your thong off while on stage apparently
> 
> Seriously though think I forgot to have my pint of water before bed and woke up super dry and you could grate cheese on them bad boys!! (don't care about abs though obv I'm a powerlifter :whistling: )


I feel like a right idiot, i've been hydrating myself all this time. I think I better jump off the wagon in time for speedo season :bounce:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*26/03/12*

*Wave 1 Week 2*

*Bench Press*

bar x 20

40kg x 8

67.5kg x 3

77.5kg x 3

87.5kg x 8 (failed 9th) PB though

*Incline DB Press*

17.5kgs (lol) x 4 x 15 and 13 on last set failed 14th oh dear how embarrassing hahaha

*DB Rows*

each arm

30kg x 3 x 15

25kg x 2 x 15 sweating by the end!

*Notes*

So I kinda had 8 in my mind before coming to gym tonight for top set on bench and got 8 went for 9 and failed - I know you're not supposed to go to failure but I had a spotter and I think if theres one lift I don't mind going all out to failure its bench press so I just went for it. Confident I can improve on this short term goal is 10 on 90 hopefully get that in next few months 

I knew I was going to struggle with 5 x 15 incline db bench so went down to 17.5s and still failed last set lol refuse to drop to 15s so will use 17.5s again next week and hopefully not fail 

DB rows were tough first time I've done these in a longgggggg time defo going to improve grip and forearm strength doing 5 x 10 each arm on these and 30s were getting tough on 3rd set so dropped to 25s for last 2 sets. Will use 25s for all sets next week keep em strict. Lower back was feeling tight when I finished these think its backlash from deads and good mornings on Sat...Not sure if I'll do squat day tomorrow I'll see how fcked I feel in morning. Scampi, egg and chips now


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Your bench will shoot up sticking to training like this! Good session!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Your bench will shoot up sticking to training like this! Good session!


Hope so mate 5 or 6 on 100 would be nice before summer!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hope so mate 5 or 6 on 100 would be nice before summer!


You'll be smashing double figures out not 5 or 6!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> You'll be smashing double figures out not 5 or 6!


If miracles exist :lol: you might wanna test me if I'm smashing out 10 on 100 in a few months :whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> If miracles exist :lol: you might wanna test me if I'm smashing out 10 on 100 in a few months :whistling:


Na mate you'll be doing it!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

evening all,,  just checking in, in case I'm missing something to nick and use in my quest for greatness on the weights front...lol...hope your weekend was good.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> evening all,,  just checking in, in case I'm missing something to nick and use in my quest for greatness on the weights front...lol...hope your weekend was good.


morning Flubby  not a lot going on in here out of the ordinary. I'm STILL suffering from hamstring DOMs after saturdays session and its not Wednesday....Put off squats last night because of it and hammies still sore/tight today but I'm not putting them off again so squats tonight but I won't go mad on em

Great weekend thanks and going to Thorpe Park tomorrow cannot wait!!! get to check out the new ride Swarm too


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How was Thorpe park mate? you get the abs out? I bet you did didn't you lol?

How did the squat session go? My legs are still sore from that gay smith machine on Sunday haha!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> How was Thorpe park mate? you get the abs out? I bet you did didn't you lol?
> 
> How did the squat session go? My legs are still sore from that gay smith machine on Sunday haha!


Thorpe park was awesome mate was nursing a headache from all the g force half the day lol the new ride swarm was quality though! Abs were out for abit (no abs showing mind) it was hotttttt gotta nice tan now


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Squat session from Wednesday

*28/03/12*

*Wave 1 Week 2*

*Squats*

bar x 10

60kg x 6

belt on

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

125kg x 8

*Fronties*

40kg x 3 x 15

Out of time had to go

*Notes*

125 felt heavy the other night but I've not been doing much squatting so as expected...had to grit my teeth to get 8. Also slipped back into habit of not being super fired up for sets that are not as heavy as I've been before and making it feel heavy on my back as a result.

Going to do some pressing today diets been crap last few days but I'll see how it goes


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

125 is a good weight tho mate, I know what you mean I didn't take the first 2 sets that serious yesterday when benching. Gotta be up for every set!

Well done for keeping with the fronts as well mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*30/03/12*

*Wave 1 Week 3*

*Stricy Press*

bar x 2 x 10

30kg x 5

belt on

40kg x 5

52.5kg x 6 pb i think

*Dips*

2 min rest between sets

BW x 15, 15, 15, 10 left last set tris were fried

*Chin ups (hands inverted)*

2 min rest between sets

10, 6, 4, 4, 3 - better than last week 

*Notes*

Pressing went well considering hadnt eaten much before or yesterday. Was expecting a tough 4 or 5 but 6 was pretty comfy! Using a slightly closer grip seemed to help. Next sesh deadlifts probably tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff dude , watch the shoulder flare though for opening up the rotator cuff .

well done :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice pressing fella

going well


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cheers lads and yeah Ewen I will watch that it does seem a slightly dodgy movement going closer.

Down the local commercial gym today...now remember why I left this place!

*Wave 1 Week 3*

*31/03/12*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 2 x 8

120kg x 5

then woman that works at the gym comes out and tells me I have to put matts under the weights cause its vibrating in her office I coulda swung for her!!!

so put 3 matts either side as she said about an inch each maybe 2 inches once weights have sunk in but still annoying felt like it fcked my routine up

150kg x 5

170kg x 8 big pb but who knows how much the matts helped me so couldnt really enjoy it too much... vid to follow anyway

*Good Mornings*

40kg x 5 x 12

sacked ab work off 

*Notes*

gay gym, gay staff and hopefully never go back there! Now having a post workout beer and a few more tonight. Still a pb hit on deadlifts of some description and only a few inches off floor I guess so a half decent sesh nonetheless I guess

Vid of 170 pulls anyway


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> cheers lads and yeah Ewen I will watch that it does seem a slightly dodgy movement going closer.
> 
> Down the local commercial gym today...now remember why I left this place!
> 
> ...


Them mats were **** all mate and you leave your shoes on from what I could see we're most take them off to get closer to floor! Great deadlifting mate, you had to get 8 didn't you haha!!!

That gym actually looks pretty well kitted out just a bit small, shame about the daft women!

Enjoy your beer pal you deserve it after that!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good speed on the lift mate .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good lifting Wardy. Post workout beer shuttles oats straight to the muscles innit


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Them mats were **** all mate and you leave your shoes on from what I could see we're most take them off to get closer to floor! Great deadlifting mate, you had to get 8 didn't you haha!!!
> 
> That gym actually looks pretty well kitted out just a bit small, shame about the daft women!
> 
> Enjoy your beer pal you deserve it after that!


the gym is nice and clean and has nicely laid out dbs but thats about it...for strength training and powerlifting is fackin useless dont even have a squat rack! Cheers man matts werent that high but still a few inches higher than floor but hopefully I was good for 7 or 8 from floor anyway...



joshnow said:


> great speed zero deceleration as you passed the knees on the way up :thumb:
> 
> would just hold the lockout a tad longer pop the chest out and up to build a strong final bit of lockout, bring the hips through forward a little bit sooner to meet the bar on the last 3 reps, could do with a view more inline from the side to see the bar path better-but looked as close to you as it could have been, really good reset after each rep bar didnt move that much away from you.
> 
> ...


thanks mate I was really happy with the speed and bar path...will try and get an inline side view next time. Will try and hold lockout for a tad longer work the traps and lockout more... Previous best was 5 on 170 and my best 1rm was 200 (in last competition 30th Jan earlier this year). I'm hoping my deadlift is starting to move again in the right direction finallyyyyy as it didnt really budge over the winter but I was squatting 3 times a week at the time and my squat improved... cant have it all I guess!

Looking at doing a comp in November this year to qualify for next years British - maybe one over the summer as well will see whats around. Won't bother going for a 1rm until meet time really so just improve my 3/5/8rms and maybe pull a few 95% singles along the way every now and again or something.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

joshnow said:


> you look ready to pull 210 imo at the minimum, would do above knee height in 3-4 days 220 rip up 3 sets 1 hold at the top 3secs to work grip resting up the lower back then go for a max when you feel ready your peaking right now mate hit it whilst it's hot as your body is in peak mode wont last much longer than 2-3weeks or so.
> 
> a higher squat usually supports a higher deadlift in 2-3 months due to building the legs and hips the prime movers so mate everything is set really, your body is firing on the deadlift at the least do 195 for a double and then go from their.


Thanks for the advice mate. The only thing is I've just started 5/3/1 and I didn't want to fck around with the routine... I was working rackpulls for about 5-6 weeks prior to starting this routine to work on my lockout and I think it has helped (worked up to 230 if I remember correctly). I'm gna add 5kg to deadlift for next wave and the same for next etc etc. I might miss my peak but I'm gna be building up some good solid strength for when I do decide to peak surely? Next week is deload for me then I start it all over again with 5kg added to sq,de and 2.5kg added to bench numbers.

Alternatively I could add a single after my top set on deadlifts but it would be after a tough top set to near failure...?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Prob shoulda rested tonight but me being skint and having paid for a week from last Tuesday wanted to get my moneys worth :tongue:

*02/04/12*

*Wave 1 week 3*

*Flat Bench*

bar x 20

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 3 didn't feel great...

92.5kg x 6 (failed 7th) PB though

*Incline DB Press*

17.5kgs x 2 x 15 cut it short not much time

*DB Rows*

25kgs x 3 x 10

ran for bus to make sure I didn't miss United game

*Notes*

Pretty happy with the 6 on 92.5 seeing I'm still not 100% recovered from the 1/2 litre of vodka I must have drunk on Sat night... Felt abit tired but paid for week and need to get this and squats in tomorrow before I have to pay another 10er lol! Looking forward to the deload week definitely feel like I need it feel pretty drained!! Happy that I've got 4 sessions in a week last few weeks though and feel like the deload is well deserved


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't believe I've just found out about this gym which is 7 miles from my house and 4 miles from where I work! I might try and persuade the old man/bro to drive down for a session or just get the bus up there after work/on weekend sometime.

It looks awesome got loads of stuff I wanna try out!!

http://www.bridgeroadbarbell.co.uk/equipment.htm


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Prob shoulda rested tonight but me being skint and having paid for a week from last Tuesday wanted to get my moneys worth :tongue:
> 
> *02/04/12*
> 
> ...


Well done with the training I'm starting week 3 tomorrow now as I delayed my squat day on Sunday. I'm looking forward to the deload as well as this does really take it out of you! Still enjoying it though!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Can't believe I've just found out about this gym which is 7 miles from my house and 4 miles from where I work! I might try and persuade the old man/bro to drive down for a session or just get the bus up there after work/on weekend sometime.
> 
> It looks awesome got loads of stuff I wanna try out!!
> 
> http://www.bridgeroadbarbell.co.uk/equipment.htm


This gym look class, get your **** there! Do you not drive or are you banned?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> This gym look class, get your **** there! Do you not drive or are you banned?


Yeah I can't wait to have a go might try and squeeze a session in between my deload week but won't go crazy  fcking wicked I've actually got a strongman gym nearby I was cursing my area for ages for not having any strongman gyms :lol: Don't drive mate didn't seem worth it when I was 17 for the money and still doesn't seem quite worth it now I'm 22 public transport does suck but £60 a month to get to work all month compared to car/insurance/petrol its a no brainer (im a tight cnut)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I can't wait to have a go might try and squeeze a session in between my deload week but won't go crazy  fcking wicked I've actually got a strongman gym nearby I was cursing my area for ages for not having any strongman gyms :lol: Don't drive mate didn't seem worth it when I was 17 for the money and still doesn't seem quite worth it now I'm 22 public transport does suck but £60 a month to get to work all month compared to car/insurance/petrol its a no brainer (im a tight cnut)


You mingy Cnut! Sort this out immediately!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Can't believe I've just found out about this gym which is 7 miles from my house and 4 miles from where I work! I might try and persuade the old man/bro to drive down for a session or just get the bus up there after work/on weekend sometime.
> 
> It looks awesome got loads of stuff I wanna try out!!
> 
> http://www.bridgeroadbarbell.co.uk/equipment.htm


3 squat cages and one with mono-lift attachment , id go there .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Been looking at that gym it looks class, not sure about the gold membership though! 100 quid a month? I'd want gold dumbells never mind gold membership!

But the basic 35 quid a month looks good enough mate, get all equipment for that and that's all you need. Cheaper than yours now at ten a week! It's a no brainier for me I'd go there!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

It does look quality its just getting there and back... Will defo go and check it out and see how the buses run from round there/how close the bus gets to the gym would be awesome training there! Besides a lot of blokes getting ready for a BB show in my gym atm keep stripping down and posing every session its a bit off putting lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I might try it to, I'd love to have a good lifting the 180kg stone.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

7 miles is a nice warm up on a bicycle. You love naked men you massive gay.

Are you moving towards strongman now


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Wave 1 Week 3*

*03/04/12*

*Squats*

bar x 2 x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 5

105kg x 5

117.5kg x 3

132.5kg x 6 - not sure if pb defo done 5 x 135 before

*Fronties*

50kg x 15 resting bar on finger tips

mess around with zercher for 2 sets of 5 or 6 bar kept slipping off :cursing:

back to finger tips for 10 or 12

*SLDL*

first time doing these

50kg x 4 x 10

*Notes*

Soooo last heavy session of this wave thank fck cause my body feels like been through the wars abit! 4 sessions in 5 days now on week 3 (heaviest week) cause I wanted to make most of my week paid upfront lol and defo feeling it...

Squats were slow and not very satisfying! In theory its 85% of my 1rm (155kg) so I'd expect atleast the first 2 or 3 reps to be pretty quick but seemed like it was 6 grinders not fun at all :lol: Having doubts with my setup and form now - woulda liked to have recorded but phone batt died. ATM I feel like however wide narrow or however far I point toes outwards it feels a bit alien. Felt like coming out the hole was a real grind and had to work hard for reps. From what I've seen a lot of good raw squatters that don't use knee wraps go quite narrow with the feet I might try and work on bringing my stance in abit. Guess the time to experiment will be in the deload week.

Struggled with fronties as per usual 

straight leg deads felt good on the hammies not so good on the lower back was getting some pumps/pains but that could be from the squat work before as well...

Anyway gonna have 2 or 3 days off atleast before I do my deload and enjoy the rest  Will be adding 5kg to deads/squats and 2.5kg to pressing for next wave


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah I might try it to, I'd love to have a good lifting the 180kg stone.


They only go up to 135 there mate and you couldnt even roll the 180 :lol:



Tassotti said:


> 7 miles is a nice warm up on a bicycle. You love naked men you massive gay.
> 
> Are you moving towards strongman now


don't know about that mate my bike aint the smoothest runner 1 mile feels like 10 and ever since I was riding to/fromwork through the winter it seems to have scarred me and I don't wanna set foot on a bike again in a while! Nooo not moving towards strongman too weak and small but would be nice to mess around on tyres/stones do some prowlers for conditioning and that... Oh and get my pathetic overhead press up so I can press a 70kg log


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> It does look quality its just getting there and back... Will defo go and check it out and see how the buses run from round there/how close the bus gets to the gym would be awesome training there! Besides a lot of blokes getting ready for a BB show in my gym atm keep stripping down and posing every session its a bit off putting lol


You mean it's a fight for the mirror!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *Wave 1 Week 3*
> 
> *03/04/12*
> 
> ...


Good session mate, so are you front squatting in the clean position like this 



 or with arms crossed?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> don't know about that mate my bike aint the smoothest runner 1 mile feels like 10 and ever since I was riding to/fromwork through the winter it seems to have scarred me and I don't wanna set foot on a bike again in a while! Nooo not moving towards strongman too weak and small but would be nice to mess around on tyres/stones do some prowlers for conditioning and that... Oh and get my pathetic overhead press up so I can press a 70kg log


7 miles is nothing, it would be a good warm up!

And I don't see why you can't try and do both! You know you'll wanna get involved when you see all the kit at that gym! I'd be like a nonce in a nunnery!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good session mate, so are you front squatting in the clean position like this
> 
> 
> 
> or with arms crossed?


I tried both... Squatting with hands in clean position I find easier to keep bar in good position but hurts my wrists and squatting arms crossed doesn't hurt but bar keeps slipping! Tricky when you're doing high rep sets


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah I might try it to, I'd love to have a good lifting the 180kg stone.



View attachment 80400
Film it
View attachment 80401


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I tried both... Squatting with hands in clean position I find easier to keep bar in good position but hurts my wrists and squatting arms crossed doesn't hurt but bar keeps slipping! Tricky when you're doing high rep sets


I have to do them arms crossed, I can't do them in the clean position, not flexible enough! It's hard work to keep bar on shoulders with arms crossed though it does slip, have to keep elbows above shoulders without choking yourself!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 80400
> Film it
> View attachment 80401


But if you can deadlift 180 you can do a 180 stone right?? 

If we do go down there I'll film him having a go at the 135 stone as I won't be having a go at it :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I have to do them arms crossed, I can't do them in the clean position, not flexible enough! It's hard work to keep bar on shoulders with arms crossed though it does slip, *have to keep elbows above shoulders without choking yourself*!


This is the bit I find difficult!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> This is the bit I find difficult!


me too its a fcuker, and my shoulders are constantly bruised , which doesnt look good on my skinny pasty t shirt tanned body. think yuor right about the high reps tho, cause i seem to be fine for the first 4 reps then its a battle to keep the bar on


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

All this talk of front squats, filming and what not...where are the pics sir?!  ...How you been mate? enjoying your sessions I hope :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lee85 said:


> All this talk of front squats, filming and what not...where are the pics sir?!  ...How you been mate? enjoying your sessions I hope :thumb:


 :lol: never have been a lot of pics in my journal matey seeing as I'm a skinny cnut!! I am great thanks mate and really enjoying my training atm thanks, how are you? I hear you managed to get yourself a job?? welldone mate good to seeya back on UKM


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So only managed one deload session since last heavy squats just been busy and enjoyed the time off. Went to a new gym near the misses's house as it was only OHP day and figured even a sh1t gym would have the facilities for that!

*Wave 1 Week 4 (deload week)*

*
*

*
07/04/12*

*Strict Press*

bar x 2 x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 5, 5, 5 think it should only be 1 set of 5 but they weren't hard and I hadnt trained for 4 days so figured wouldn't hurt.

*Dips*

BW x 3 x 15 grips were wider than my normal gym and no option to bring them in so ended up feeling it on my chest more which isnt what I want and kinda tweaked my back abit so left it at 3 sets.

*Chins*

BW x 10, 6, 5 - 2 min rest between sets

Actually did 1 set of 10 concentration curls on each arm with 12.5kg DBs out of boredom and this new gym had sexy lighting and I was wearing a vest  and about 6 or 7 cleans at the end with the 40kg set up from OHP at end just for fun 

*Notes*

Gonna drop back on assistance to 3 sets I think during DL week for all days. Getting another deload session in tomorrow and maybe Tues as don't want this deload week to take me 2 weeks and I wanna get back to the heavy stuff!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

make time for the gym and stop wetting your cock as much .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Concentration curls?

Sexy lighting?

****!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> make time for the gym and stop wetting your cock as much .


 :lol: test levels must be low gyms not been on my mind :whistling: ill get a deload session done tomorrow and Tues then last one on Thurs and back to the heavy stuff for new wave!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont worry about deload weeks this early on your not lifting anything heavier than your birds bra and knickers , go lift some heavy **** .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Concentration curls?
> 
> Sexy lighting?
> 
> ****!


Its deload week leave me be 



ewen said:


> dont worry about deload weeks this early on your not lifting anything heavier than your birds bra and knickers , go lift some heavy **** .


hahahaha [email protected] well that first wave did take its toll on my skinny a$$!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*10/04/12*

*
*

*
Wave 1 Week 4 (deload week)*

*Deadlift*

all beltless no chalk

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

*Shrugs*

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 8 grip was failing need to work this evidently as I'm too used to using chalk

*Good Mornings*

40kg x 3 x 12 these high reps are hurting lower back abit hmmmm 

*Leg raises*

on incline bench

10, 8 quad was cramping up had to leave it (any excuse to avoid ab work obv)

*Notes*

Glad it was a deload session. Crap sleep last few nights I'll get my bench deload done tomorrow and squat deload probably Fri then back to the heavy stuff on Mon 

Thinking about adding some single leg work to increase flexibility in the hips (mine are super tight!) and build some stability. Maybe single leg squats or bulgarian split squats on either squat or deads day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how about stretching and using a foam roller


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> how about stretching and using a foam roller


You're right all this effort put into training and I cba to stretch for 10 mins a day which is what I need to do really.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> You're right all this effort put into training and I cba to stretch for 10 mins a day which is what I need to do really.


I'm the same lol but we need to do it .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's the benifit of a roller and how is it used? I know I've took the **** before lol but I'm actually interested!

You decided on that new gym yet mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate a foam roller is genius.

It's like a deep-tissue massage you can do yourself. Do it right and it's fcuking painful, but afterwards your muscles feel great.

Plus it has added benefits.

Imagine your muscles are an elastic band. Now tie a knot in that band. When you stretch it the knotted bit will barely move.

Now tie many knots n the band. The thing will hardly move.

So how can a knotted muscle grow ?

Undo all those knots (by foam roller or preferably a Swedish beauty) and you will be a Mr Olympic contestant in 3 weeks broseph.

Do it. And I hope it hurts !!!! :devil2:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

@Mike what Tass said 

Just happens I've used my foam roller maybe 3 or 4 times after heavy sessions and I've had the worst DOMs for 2 or 3 days. Maybe its just me, I'll give it another crack for a few weeks though.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*11/04/12*

*
*

*
Wave 1 Week 4 (deload)*

Another boring deload session

*Bench Press*

bar x 15

all paused in an attempt to make it slightly more exciting

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

*Incline DB Bench*

17.5kg x 3 x 15

*DB Rows*

25kg x 3 x 10 each arm

*Notes*

Was surrounded by units last night doing huge weights whilst I was doing my girly deload session lol. Some bloke I'd not seen before came in gym last night with his gf cheering him on. One of the biggest guys I've seen in the flesh looked like a BBer maybe 19st and 5'11 at a guess forearms were scarey huge! I felt pretty weak yesterday gonna add extra scoop of oats and tbsp of peanut butter to my shakes for the next 3 or 4 days to fuel up for next weeks heavy stuff.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *11/04/12*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I know I'm gonna hate the deload week as I'll feel **** and think people are looking at what I'm lifting!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I know I'm gonna hate the deload week as I'll feel **** and think people are looking at what I'm lifting!


I like to think while everyone else is lifting heavy every week and hammering themselves and not progressing/risking injury I will train smart and win in the long run  But yeah its not very exciting :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I like to think while everyone else is lifting heavy every week and hammering themselves and not progressing/risking injury I will train smart and win in the long run  But yeah its not very exciting :lol:


Your lying you think exactly same as what I said!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Your lying you think exactly same as what I said!


 :lol: well I feel like a girl with my 'heavy' sessions so doesn't make much odds to me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just weighed myself on the loading bay scales wearing trousers/shirt and after lunch and a pint of water. 87.0kg!! Feel like a right heavyweight I've never been above 86kg before and I've not taken creatine for about 2/3 weeks keep forgetting. Gonna load up creatine for the next week and remember to take it daily. Looks like my days as an 82.5 lifter could be coming to an end I don't mind just so long as I get a lot stronger with the extra weight otherwise its completely counter productive :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no need to load the creatine mate , 87kg jeez you skinny cnut :lol:

the deload week is a god send tbf think of it as active recovery although squatting 100kg makes you look a pussy ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> no need to load the creatine mate , 87kg jeez you skinny cnut :lol:
> 
> the deload week is a god send tbf think of it as active recovery although squatting 100kg makes you look a pussy ...


yeah i know theres no real need but its cheap as **** and if it helps get me fully saturated slightly quicker then **** it! Oi 87kg feels like a real landmark for me !!

Yeah benching 60kg for 5 was super pathetic but it actually felt slow lmao so.glad it wasnt more  only one more deload sesh and its back to.smashing myself to bits 4 days a week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

youll be better for it mate

and smash some heavier stuff after


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

change it to speed work .

i was 76kg on a good day two and half years ago mate .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> change it to speed work .
> 
> i was 76kg on a good day two and half years ago mate .


Yeah kinda what I'm doing anyway quick reps.

lol you musta been a beanpole at 6'3 or whatever you are. I was about 72kg before training I think so not a lot of difference though I'm a wee 5'9. 15kg in about 18 months aint bad going for a natty weed I'm pretty happy with it all things considered. Haven't been trying to put on weight fora longtime either its just kinda been slowly increasing more by chance then anything. I think 90kg at 10% bf would be perfect for me, be happy if I got to that size eventually though strength is really all I give a monkeys about.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Fair play mate, you're doing real well.

I really must get a log up and actually keep updating it for once lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Just weighed myself on the loading bay scales wearing trousers/shirt and after lunch and a pint of water. 87.0kg!! Feel like a right heavyweight I've never been above 86kg before and I've not taken creatine for about 2/3 weeks keep forgetting. Gonna load up creatine for the next week and remember to take it daily. Looks like my days as an 82.5 lifter could be coming to an end I don't mind just so long as I get a lot stronger with the extra weight otherwise its completely counter productive :lol:


Fat Cnut!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah kinda what I'm doing anyway quick reps.
> 
> lol you musta been a beanpole at 6'3 or whatever you are. I was about 72kg before training I think so not a lot of difference though I'm a wee 5'9. 15kg in about 18 months aint bad going for a natty weed I'm pretty happy with it all things considered. Haven't been trying to put on weight fora longtime either its just kinda been slowly increasing more by chance then anything. I think 90kg at 10% bf would be perfect for me, be happy if I got to that size eventually though strength is really all I give a monkeys about.


you fat natty scummy cnut :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Fair play mate, you're doing real well.
> 
> I really must get a log up and actually keep updating it for once lol


Cheers man progress was a bit slow over the winter but starting to hit it hard and lifts going well on the whole and technique is improving every week 

Yeah man you haven't updated yours for an age how you getting on?



ewen said:


> you fat natty scummy cnut :lol:


you oversized dirty roiding stone rolling cnut :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterdays last deload session.

*13/04/12*

*Wave 1 Week 4 (deload)*

*Squats*

all beltless

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

*Fronties*

beltless

40kg x 10

60kg x 10, 8 lost setup second set plenty in legs

*SLDL*

60kg x 10 - guy owns gym told me to bend legs abit instead of doing them dead straight as it hits hams more and less inside of knee

60kg x 10, 10

*Notes*

Back squats easy as should be played around abit with foot spacing etc. Fronties I'm doing in clean position as Griff advised in another thread struggling with flexibility but getting better everytime and felt better yesterday. Increase numbers for Mondays first heavy session and start wave 2


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Cheers man progress was a bit slow over the winter but starting to hit it hard and lifts going well on the whole and technique is improving every week
> 
> Yeah man you haven't updated yours for an age how you getting on?


Sh!t  That's why I came back on here to get some inspiration lol 

What are your current pbs mate?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> you fat natty scummy cnut :lol:





Wardy21 said:


> *you oversized dirty roiding stone rolling cnut * :lol:


2nd! 

think i'm rolling about at 84kg, feeling skinny now, :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm only 112kg , 125kg would be nice


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> I'm only 112kg , 125kg would be nice


god damn man, although its good me buying my skinny person clothes, since you dont pay tax on kids clothes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bunch of skinny ****s !

125Kg @ 12% bodyfat here :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Bunch of skinny ****s !
> 
> 125Kg @ 12% bodyfat here :rolleye:


you looked around 11.5% bf the other day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> you looked around 11.5% bf the other day


All this fcuking cardio innit blud !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> All this fcuking cardio innit blud !


Nice, Well I'm 10% BF at 90kg. Have IT!:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: well I feel like a girl with my 'heavy' sessions so doesn't make much odds to me


I know the feeling! Oh wait!!...... :whistling:  ahem...see what I did there? I made a joke, errrrm..I think. Did I? phew, not so sure now, seemed like a good idea at the time. Mebbe not...so...moving on, morning just dropping in to see what you are up to. Have a good day, sorry for intrusion.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Sh!t  That's why I came back on here to get some inspiration lol
> 
> What are your current pbs mate?


From last comp 155 sq 102.5 bench (gone down somehow) and 200 dead but I weighed in light and felt weak hoping to add 100 to total this year which is optimistic but feeling strong recently


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bunch of skinny ****s !
> 
> 125Kg @ 12% bodyfat here :rolleye:


All you need is a baby blue thong and a bottle of tanning oil then :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice, Well I'm 10% BF at 90kg. Have IT!:laugh:


Yeah Matt, Tass was joking (or maybe he wasn't :lol: ) and it seems your being semi-serious when infact you're about 20% bf


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I know the feeling! Oh wait!!...... :whistling:  ahem...see what I did there? I made a joke, errrrm..I think. Did I? phew, not so sure now, seemed like a good idea at the time. Mebbe not...so...moving on, morning just dropping in to see what you are up to. Have a good day, sorry for intrusion.


it was a joke Flubs and it was well received  yesterday consisted of 3 football matches in a row from the sofa so was a good day thank you  back to training tonight!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> From last comp 155 sq 102.5 bench (gone down somehow) and 200 dead but I weighed in light and felt weak hoping to add 100 to total this year which is optimistic but feeling strong recently


Cool, what you're squatting and deadlifting now is around where I aim to be at the end of the year


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Cool, what you're squatting and deadlifting now is around where I aim to be at the end of the year


Where are you at atm? Squats and deads do fly up at first I went from 120 x 5 to 170 x 5 in about 5 or 6 months on deadlifts.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Where are you at atm? Squats and deads do fly up at first I went from 120 x 5 to 170 x 5 in about 5 or 6 months on deadlifts.


I started today's 5x5 with 80kg squats lol, so heres hoping for 87.5kg by the end of the week? 

Not too sure with deadlifts, I guess 120kgs sounds like a safe start also.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> I started today's 5x5 with 80kg squats lol, so heres hoping for 87.5kg by the end of the week?
> 
> Not too sure with deadlifts, I guess 120kgs sounds like a safe start also.


Like I say mate they fly up just get a little consistency and you'll see the progress


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*16/04/12*

*Wave 2 Week 1*

*Strict Press*

forgot belt so all belt-less

bar x 12

30kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

50kg x 7 (failed 8th blehhh)

*Dips*

2 min rest between sets

BW x 15, 15, 10, 9, 7 tris well and truly fried

*Chins*

2 min rest between sets

hands inverted

BW x 9, 7, 5, 5, 4

*Notes*

8 woulda been nice on the strict press but lots of improvements to be made here in the coming months hopefully. Dips and chins weren't as good as previous weeks either so not best session ever. BW 85kg today didn't eat enough over weekend. Cram 2 late night meals in tonight (well 1 super shake and 1 meal) as got deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work pal, I think I might try the strict powerlifting accessories ie dips and chins etc for my next wave. Just have to see if I can stick to it, I reckon I'll be ok if I throw an odd t shirt session now and again lol. Good pressing mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Nice work pal, I think I might try the strict powerlifting accessories ie dips and chins etc for my next wave. Just have to see if I can stick to it, I reckon I'll be ok if I throw an odd t shirt session now and again lol. Good pressing mate!


Up to you fella that session last night was ample volume for me I couldn't imagine doing more which is why it works well for me but if you think higher volume works better for ya then go for that. Pressing/dips/chins is Mon and benching/rows is on Thurs which gives 2 full days rest so thats why I personally think its enough volume because I don't think I'd recover if I started adding in skullcrushers/cgbp/front side raises etc on Mon before benching on Thurs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Nice work pal, I think I might try the strict powerlifting accessories ie dips and chins etc for my next wave. Just have to see if I can stick to it, I reckon I'll be ok if I throw an odd t shirt session now and again lol. Good pressing mate!


do your fluff sh1t on your deload


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*17/04/12*

*
*

*
Wave 2 Week 1*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

120kg x 5

belt on

137.5kg x 5

157.5kg x 8

Deadlifts felt hard tonight infact everything was a struggle I forgot to buy my 2 bananas on way to gym think its had a pyscological effect on me :lol: wasnt getting the leg drive I normally get. I swear the bar is lower at this gym maybe its just me. Did two sets of good mornings couldn't get the hang of em think my form is real bad on these or my body just doesn't like them and themost annoying thing is this gym doesn't have a hyper extension/GHR..

Did two sets of hanging leg raises on incline bench holding on to handles at top 10, 8 quads cramping up again grrrrr

Can anyone think of an alternative for good mornings that isnt GHR/hyper extension???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alternative for good mornings NO do them


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> alternative for good mornings NO do them


Mate all I get everytime is people telling me I'm doing em wrong im gonna break my spine blah blah blah its fcking me off and I don't feel totally confident in em myself...Think I'll record afew sets next week and show you lot see what you think.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good session mate!


Thanks for the optimism felt like a pile of [email protected] though :lol: I guess for a sh1t session its a good session if that makes sense haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

film it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Mate all I get everytime is people telling me I'm doing em wrong im gonna break my spine blah blah blah its fcking me off and I don't feel totally confident in em myself...Think I'll record afew sets next week and show you lot see what you think.


i know what your saying , ive added them back in to mine as im rotating every 4 weeks , if i knew of another exercise as good i would do that simple answer is its a great exercise but hard thats why people dont do them .

griff does them hes a strong cnut i want to be a strong cnut so im doing them


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Thanks for the optimism felt like a pile of [email protected] though :lol: I guess for a sh1t session its a good session if that makes sense haha


It makes sense yeah mate my last deadlift session was the same. As for good mornings I tried em last week and was awful at them!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i know what your saying , ive added them back in to mine as im rotating every 4 weeks , if i knew of another exercise as good i would do that simple answer is its a great exercise but hard thats why people dont do them .
> 
> griff does them hes a strong cnut i want to be a strong cnut so im doing them


Yeah don't get me wrong I'm not afraid of digging in and doing the ugly tough exercises to progress I'm just worried I'm either doing them wrong or my spine doesn't like them and I'm causing myself strain to my lower back. I will film two sets next week. Maybe doing them with just the bar is enough weight for me. I've been told to keep back straight and push ass out which is what I've been trying to do. Gym owner told me not to arch back but wendler says to arch back and I'm confused as to best way to do em. I'll just film two sets next week


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*19/04/12*

*Wendlers Wave 2 Week 1*

*Bench Press*

40kg x 5, 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 9 no spotter

*Flat DB Press*

17.5kg x 5 x 15

*DB Rows*

25kg x 5 x 10 each arm this ****ed me....100 reps!!!

*Notes*

Pretty happy with 85 x 9 tonight. Would like to get 8 on 90 next week but don't think its there just yet but we'll see! Rows were tough but felt good. Squats tomorrow


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> And you wanna be an accountant ?!?


you on about the rows? 50 each arm 100 reps total :confused1:

As it happens I was just about to start studying an accountancy course from home with 1 session a week in class alongside my current job. They called us all in yesterday for a crisis meeting, basically if we don't get any sizeable orders in the next few weeks we will most probably go bust in a month. Sh1t happens I guess. Even if I have to work in Tescos or Wilkinsons to save up money to fund my course I will though. Or could go back to playing poker but thats a dangerous road!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> you on about the rows? 50 each arm 100 reps total :confused1:
> 
> As it happens I was just about to start studying an accountancy course from home with 1 session a week in class alongside my current job. They called us all in yesterday for a crisis meeting, basically if we don't get any sizeable orders in the next few weeks we will most probably go bust in a month. Sh1t happens I guess. Even if I have to work in Tescos or Wilkinsons to save up money to fund my course I will though. Or could go back to playing poker but thats a dangerous road!


Dunno what your on about :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just cant see you as an accuntant


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just cant see you as an accuntant


Was that a deliberate spelling pistake (see what I did there)?

Well I want a solid profession behind me and Accounts are where my strengths lie believe it or not :lol: Just need to raise £2k for the course now...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterdays session to end a tough week of training!

*21/04/12*

*Wave 2 week 1*

*Squats*

bar x many

belt on

60kg x 8

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

122.5kg x 7 felt tougher than they should so didnt go crazy with reps

*Fronties*

60kg x 3 x 8

Out of time damn the early closing time on Friday!

*Notes*

Squats felt good for form just a little tough last night. Should peak up as weight get heavier over next few weeks though. Missed SLDL which was annoying but fronties are feeling better on my wrists and shoulders atleast.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh almost forgot ive booked a one on one coaching session with dave 'bulldog' beattie a world champion powerlifter for those that dont know. He should kick my ass and get form sorted out for moving the most weight in the most efficient way!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice mate. Enjoy


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh almost forgot ive booked a one on one coaching session with dave 'bulldog' beattie a world champion powerlifter for those that dont know. He should kick my ass and get form sorted out for moving the most weight in the most efficient way!


 how much is that costing you mate?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice, Yes

I am looking to also do the same as it happens, and getting a training programme to work on my weaknesses, Just think if my core and legs were stronger, I'd be deadlifting jeeps. haha.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> how much is that costing you mate?


£40 mate


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> £40 mate


 that,ll be money well spent i reckon


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> that,ll be money well spent i reckon


I think so mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I think so mate


will you get a group discount seeing as your lad is doing it too ? :clap:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> will you get a group discount seeing as your lad is doing it too ? :clap:


Well he wants to deadlift jeeps so he'd be better off with big Tel :lol:

Would be no good him coming anyway cause he wouldn't listen to what the guy was telling him


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*23/04/12*

*Wave 2 Week 2*

*Strict Press*

all belt-less as forgot belt again..

bar x 10

30kg x 5

40kg x 3

52.5kg x 8!! a good PB for me here!

*Dips*

2 min rest between sets

15, 15, 11, 8, 7

*Chins (hammer grip)*

2 min rest between sets

9, 7, 7, 5, 4

*Notes*

Strict press went well today yayyyyyy first time I've really enjoyed doing them  8th rep was pretty much to failure so didn't have any reps in tank but still happy with this! Deadlifts tomorrow so best carb up tonight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats great stuff , its a boring routine at times but when you look at the bigger picture your smashing pb`s monthly but for reps .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats great stuff , its a boring routine at times but when you look at the bigger picture your smashing pb`s monthly but for reps .


cheers mate its pretty fun compared to MADCOW and other 5x5 routines that have you squatting and rowing 3 times a week :lol: the first few months are almost like a mix between strength/hypertrophy work which should hopefully set me upnicelyfor the lower rep higher weight stuff as the months progress! The 5 x sets of dips and chins are a tad tedious mind


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> cheers mate its pretty fun compared to MADCOW and other 5x5 routines that have you squatting and rowing 3 times a week :lol: the first few months are almost like a mix between strength/hypertrophy work which should hopefully set me upnicelyfor the lower rep higher weight stuff as the months progress! The 5 x sets of dips and chins are a tad tedious mind


yeah im dropping these to 3x3 and adding weight fcuk it i want raw power .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah im dropping these to 3x3 and adding weight fcuk it i want raw power .


3x3 for assistance's? Gotta admit I've been toying with idea of changing rep schemes of these but I can't even get required reps atm so gonna leave as is for a few months I think.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> 3x3 for assistance's? Gotta admit I've been toying with idea of changing rep schemes of these but I can't even get required reps atm so gonna leave as is for a few months I think.


yeah mate i wanna go in heavy and go home to eat see how it pans out .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

See I reckon the high rep stuff helps with endurance, which would transfer well to the repping out events you do.

To Ewen that is.

Powerlifters might as well go in , do 1 squat and leave


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> See I reckon the high rep stuff helps with endurance, which would transfer well to the repping out events you do.
> 
> To Ewen that is.
> 
> Powerlifters might as well go in , do 1 squat and leave


I think this is Ewen making excuses for being a lazy cnut


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> See I reckon the high rep stuff helps with endurance, which would transfer well to the repping out events you do.
> 
> To Ewen that is.
> 
> Powerlifters might as well go in , do 1 squat and leave


i do agree however something griff said and something i noticed on sat was that take marc for example he hates more than 5 reps rarely goes over 5 , his max dead is 310kg so he is able to perform at a lower weight for longer due to being no where near his max , i agree that if he did have a better cv system he could of got 20+ reps .

my thoughts are the more kg you can lift then the more reps you can do at a lower kg .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i do agree however something griff said and something i noticed on sat was that take marc for example he hates more than 5 reps rarely goes over 5 , his max dead is 310kg so he is able to perform at a lower weight for longer due to being no where near his max , i agree that if he did have a better cv system he could of got 20+ reps .
> 
> my thoughts are the more kg you can lift then the more reps you can do at a lower kg .


I cannot see it any other way tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I cannot see it any other way tbh


so were agreed then more power is more reppage at lower weight , add in a fitness circuit and im on to a winner .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> so were agreed then more power is more reppage at lower weight , add in a fitness circuit and im on to a winner .


Think of this max bench 170k x 1,100k is nearly part of the warm up?Yes !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

pilates for the win


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Think of this max bench 170k x 1,100k is nearly part of the warm up?Yes !


exactly mate .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You need to be strong, fast, powerful and fit

Strongman is easy .. pffft


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> You need to be strong, fast, powerful and fit
> 
> Strongman is easy .. pffft


strong and powerful will be from my week day stuff and speed will be from my event stuff .

btw thanks for letting us borrow your journal wardy :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i do agree however something griff said and something i noticed on sat was that take marc for example he hates more than 5 reps rarely goes over 5 , his max dead is 310kg so he is able to perform at a lower weight for longer due to being no where near his max , i agree that if he did have a better cv system he could of got 20+ reps .
> 
> my thoughts are the more kg you can lift then the more reps you can do at a lower kg .


Well yeah ofcourse thats true but doing heavier assistanve for less reps may not.necessarily yhe best way to bring your lifts up (not saying it aint either) assistance is after all just assistance....having said that you know whatya doing and it could work better im unsure about this high rep stuff myself so be good to see how you get on with the lower rep stuff!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Well yeah ofcourse thats true but doing heavier assistanve for less reps may not.necessarily yhe best way to bring your lifts up (not saying it aint either) assistance is after all just assistance....having said that you know whatya doing and it could work better im unsure about this high rep stuff myself so be good to see how you get on with the lower rep stuff!


ill give it a shot and see what happens worth a try , as long as i stick to the building up then deload i think it will be pretty good plus i have speed work in .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well From my own experiences I'd personally say my lifts have good uo from doing relatively high rep assistances, however the assistances I have been incorporating are to genuinely hlp my three compound lifts.  I'd say give it a try can't hurt if it takes over your main lifts then drop the volume or those particular assistances.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well From my own experiences I'd personally say my lifts have good uo from doing relatively high rep assistances, however the assistances I have been incorporating are to genuinely hlp my three compound lifts.  I'd say give it a try can't hurt if it takes over your main lifts then drop the volume or those particular assistances.


Your assistance is calf raises, cable flys and bicep curls you closet gay :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well From my own experiences I'd personally say my lifts have good uo from doing relatively high rep assistances, however the assistances I have been incorporating are to genuinely hlp my three compound lifts.  I'd say give it a try can't hurt if it takes over your main lifts then drop the volume or those particular assistances.


dude your ginger you have no opinion


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well as some people might know my company is going through a real rough patch atm. We've been told theres going to be a company restructure ie people will be getting the sack. We've all been playing the redundancy guessing game for the last few days which has been fun. Our Financial Accountant (also company secretary - minutes board meetings) has just told me she will be getting made redundant and shes the only Accountant we have! Instead she will be coming in a few times a month... I instantly thought I'd be on the chopping board last in first out and all that but she has told me to not look for another job so hopefully I'll be saved. Shes also said that the board are changing their minds every week about who they want to keep and who they want to go so far from safe yet :lol: Oh the joy just got to make a joke about it really


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tough times mate .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If it was me, I'd look at getting another job anyway. Even if you get another job, you don't have to take it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If it was me, I'd look at getting another job anyway. Even if you get another job, you don't have to take it.


Food for thought thanks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*24/04/12*

*Wave 2 Week 2*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

130kg x 3

150kg x 3

165kg x 5 - urgh horribly tough excuses to follow...

*GHR (Poor mans version)*

into a press up

BW x as many reps I could do without getting cramp in hamstrings :lol: was 4 sets of about 8-10

*Leg Raises*

on incline bench

4 sets of about 6-10 ****ing hate these

*Notes*

Deadlifts were utter **** tonight. I shouldn't have even bothered with top set I was getting zero leg drive and 5 reps was hell on 165 tonight :cursing: I even lost grip on my 5th rep even though I had plenty of chalk on which has pretty much never happened before... As promised I have an excuse I don't like my trainers I got from strength shop for deadlifts anymore, they seemed great when I got them but feel like I've made the soles uneven from doing squats in them and didn't feel like I could drive heels into floor what so ever... Going to get a pair of deadlift slippers I think. Just hope deadlifts go better next week or I'll be feeling pretty dejected 

Fcked good mornings off going to do these glute ham raises instead. As there is no machine at my gym I'm doing the poor mans version which are done like this:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i cant help but think that those things are just negative ham curls :confused1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there Wardy21, hope all goes well for you on the job front. Life sometimes sucks right?

That vid? I do those but I kneel on the lat pulldown bench and hook my ankles under the knee rollers and then do it, eoouufffff...it is MURDER getting up off the floor from that angle but you don't half feel 'ard! hhahahaha...errr? or is that just me, lol!

Good luck to you job wise.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i cant help but think that those things are just negative ham curls :confused1:


Nah they kick the **** outer ham curls mate give them a go you will feel the pain :lol:

The push up should only be a slight push so you still get big contraction on the way up. Maybe after a whileI won't need the push up but my hammies are pretty weak I think I just get cramp straight away lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello there Wardy21, hope all goes well for you on the job front. Life sometimes sucks right?
> 
> That vid? I do those but I kneel on the lat pulldown bench and hook my ankles under the knee rollers and then do it, eoouufffff...it is MURDER getting up off the floor from that angle but you don't half feel 'ard! hhahahaha...errr? or is that just me, lol!
> 
> Good luck to you job wise.


Thanks Flubs well its not doom and gloom just yet - board meeting a week today things should be clearer...

You should feel ARD doing those Flubs they are killer!! Though obv I no longer feel ard after being mocked by the ARDest fella on the forum for doing em :cursing:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry mate been busy so just caught up with your journal.

As for the assistances I'm leaning towards the higher rep ranges, I'm bias personally as after my main lift I want some exercises to pump and shape the muscles instead of all out strength, but I also believe the higher reps work better as strength and muscular endurance are totally different, when lifting lower weights for reps your muscles would simply pump up and blow out if you never train this way. Just my opinion but it's like saying a you would be ok doing the marathon after doing just sprint training. I wouldn't look forward to the strain on your shoulders if you loaded up a dipping belt enough to do 3x3!

Sorry bout the job insecurity mate that's gotta play on your mind a lot, hope it turns out alright!

Nota bad deadlift session to say you weren't happy. I deadlift with shoes off and find this feels good for me.

Let me know how that strange looking exercise works out for ya cause I hate good mornings as well!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The ghr look well good ,i recon they could do well,nice find


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Sorry mate been busy so just caught up with your journal.
> 
> As for the assistances I'm leaning towards the higher rep ranges, I'm bias personally as after my main lift I want some exercises to pump and shape the muscles instead of all out strength, but I also believe the higher reps work better as strength and muscular endurance are totally different, when lifting lower weights for reps your muscles would simply pump up and blow out if you never train this way. Just my opinion but it's like saying a you would be ok doing the marathon after doing just sprint training. I wouldn't look forward to the strain on your shoulders if you loaded up a dipping belt enough to do 3x3!
> 
> ...


No worries fella hope alls well your end? Job will be alright dont exactly love it here anyway...

Yeah personally I feel like 8 is the magic number for assistance but this damn wendler routine has me doing 5 x 15 on a lot  If you're doing 3x3 heavy assistance alongside the usual heavy stuff then CNS gonna be hammered and can't see how I could personally progress doing that...

Only thing with this ghr is it won't really hit lower back but I just can;t do good mornings safely and even wendler says if an exercise doesn;t fit your body/you don't get on with it then swap it out as its only assistance after all!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The ghr look well good ,i recon they could do well,nice find


I think so too geeza it tears your hammies up!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is there ant reason you cannot do hyper extensions at all mate?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Is there ant reason you cannot do hyper extensions at all mate?


My gym don't have a machine for them mate :cursing:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right its payday and I might be outer a job in a month so I made some unnecessary internet purchases :confused1:

Bought a pair of strengthshop deadlift slippers and a pair of Loki weightlifting trainers https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clearance-sale/strength-shop-lokis-weightlifting-shoes.html - Only £39.99 instead of £64.99 get em while they hot! About time I squatted with a heel I think wanted to bring stance in a tad anyhow so hopefully these will do the job nicely


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good choice with the lokis , did you see my fb pic of the pair i have just got ?

mowgli rather kindly sent me a pair i tried them on monday but my legs were so smashed from the weekend all i did was walk up and down the gym and tell every cnut what a good cnut mowgli is for sending me them , friday night squat night should be a good sesh


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> good choice with the lokis , did you see my fb pic of the pair i have just got ?
> 
> mowgli rather kindly sent me a pair i tried them on monday but my legs were so smashed from the weekend all i did was walk up and down the gym and tell every cnut what a good cnut mowgli is for sending me them , friday night squat night should be a good sesh


jungle boy giving something away for free???  only thing i thought he'd give for free was his sperm..... but i dont think he gets many takers for that! :w00t:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> jungle boy giving something away for free???  only thing i thought he'd give for free was his sperm..... but i dont think he gets many takers for that! :w00t:


just proves what an absolute top cnut he is :beer:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> just proves what an absolute top cnut he is :beer:


i'm better.... you just havent met me yet :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i'm better.... you just havent met me yet :lol:


you know i felt a tug at my waist band on sat i thought it was you turns out it was warrick davies :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good choice with the lokis , did you see my fb pic of the pair i have just got ?
> 
> mowgli rather kindly sent me a pair i tried them on monday but my legs were so smashed from the weekend all i did was walk up and down the gym and tell every cnut what a good cnut mowgli is for sending me them , friday night squat night should be a good sesh


Thats was nice of him what does he want in return :whistling:

Just looked through ya fbook pictures couldnt see them... the only one I found is that old piccie of you listening to some MJ whilst taking a photo of yourself in the landy wing mirror :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right well poor man GHR's officially **** your legs. Hammies are super sore. **** I hate assistance sometimes, if these DOMs stop me squatting tomorrow with my new trainers I'm gonna be livid :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you seen the assistance in the book

"I aint doing jack sh1t"


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have you seen the assistance in the book
> 
> "I aint doing jack sh1t"


Yeah seen that mate just do your lifts and go lol I have to do that sometimes when I'm short on time its not exactly revolutionary but sure progress could be made doing that. I really don't like training with DOMs thats why I don't like hammering assistance but I guess everytime you include a new exercise itll take your body a few weeks to adjust.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah that's true.

Assistance becomes impedance until your muscles get used to it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*26/04/12*

Banging headache almost sacked it off..

*Wave 2 week 2*

*Bench Press*

bar x 15

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 8!! + 2 spotted reps

*Flat DB Bench*

20kg x 3 x 12

couldn't be assed with anymore went home

*Notes*

Well chuffed with the 8 on 90 pb tonight. Previous best is 6 I think. The bloke that spotted me almost killed me mind after last rep went to put on stands I let go thinking it was on then he let go and one side wasn't on racks and fell down luckily missed me or that coulda been good night vienna!

TBH didnt wanna be in gym tonight so was lazy with assistance soon as I hit that pb I was ready to leave. Had a headache and there was some heavy metal on full blast :cursing: Figured out I had 6 coffees today before going gym so that is no doubt whats causing these after work headaches - that and being sat on a pc all day!

Behind knees and hammies still fcking killing me hopefully be abit better by tomorrow soI can squat and hopefully new trainers will be here looking forward to trying them out


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Didn't even bother bringing kit to work those stupid ghr's have put me well out of action. Its not just the hammies hurting but behind my knee is killing its not a nice kind of DOMs! I even got a taxi from town to the business park today because I could hardly walk :lol: Can't see these recovering till Monday at the earliest. Won't be doing them again!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why are all your comps mileage?

Do one near me FFS


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Why are all your comps mileage?
> 
> Do one near me FFS


Ahh yeah sucks they never seem to have any meets near you... If i can get my ohp press up i might have a bash at that xmas carnage if its on again this year!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahh yeah sucks they never seem to have any meets near you... If i can get my ohp press up i might have a bash at that xmas carnage if its on again this year!


Not been on here for a while, how is the lifting going, what's going on comp wise?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ahh yeah sucks they never seem to have any meets near you... If i can get my ohp press up i might have a bash at that xmas carnage if its on again this year!


when will that be then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Didn't even bother bringing kit to work those stupid ghr's have put me well out of action. Its not just the hammies hurting but behind my knee is killing its not a nice kind of DOMs! I even got a taxi from town to the business park today because I could hardly walk :lol: Can't see these recovering till Monday at the earliest. Won't be doing them again!


i hate to say i told you so :lol:

but its funny haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Not been on here for a while, how is the lifting going, what's going on comp wise?


Hello mate yeah not seen you on here in a longtime!! Training is slow and steady figured out what routine i want yo run now pretty much till end of year (wendlers routine assistance from edition 2) so will kick that off end of month and gotta coaching session with dave 'bulldog' beattie a week today so looking forward to that! Last winter wasnt great for me this year will be better hopefully  hows things with you?

I dont even know if its on again maybe ewen can confirm?? You.know the one we went to watch last year with ewen



Tassotti said:


> when will that be then





ewen said:


> i hate to say i told you so :lol:
> 
> but its funny haha


Yea yea yea fck off lol feel like an 80yo today everytime i sit down behind my knees tightens up and its agony straightening my legs silly ****ing exercise!! Gona do assistance in edition 2 of wendys book i think saves me guessing and looks good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol: quality lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great PB on bench mate your sessions are flying! You'll be repping that ton soon just like I said!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

DOMS in back of legs seemed to completely disappear when I woke up Sat morning so I'm not completely done with the poor mans ghr just yet I can deal with 2 day DOMS (yeah **** you Ewen lol!)...

gf persuaded me to stay another night at hers (well her sisters) last night which I never do on work nights cause its a fckin madhouse if it aint the little kids its the mum or the older sis. Last night was the olrder sis constantly coming in the room trying to talk to us and trying to find things at 3 this morning and music blaring p1ssed out her head and then had a go at me this morning cause her mum gave me a lift to work and wouldnt be back to take HER kids to school and she was hungover even though school is a 5 min walk up road. Left me majorly ****ed off but what can I do it aint my house and now I'm sat at work after about 4 hours sleep feeling ****. Will be doing my squats later in new weightlifting shoes but don't have high hopes of a good session :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

As revenge you should post up pics of her sister in the ma .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> As revenge you should post up pics of her sister in the ma .


Hmmmm maybe I should the bitch :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well and truly narked off about the footy result but I did have a quick session tonight.

*30/04/12*

*Wave 2 week 2*

*Squats*

Wearing my new high heels

bar x 15

60kg x 8

belt on

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

115kg x 3

130kg x 3 - just got required reps and left it

*Fronties*

70kg x 2 x 8 had to go

*Notes*

First squats in new shoes hard to say how it felt cause I was tired from crap sleep but worked up to required reps without toooo much of a struggle. These shoes are real heavy one thing I noticed its kinda hard changing your feet position once they're planted lol...sure I'll get used to that though. Figured I had to bring stance in slightly with the higher heels so did so.

Gonna do some OHP work tomorrow then just rest till Fridays coaching session with the bulldog as I wanna do the 3 powerlifts with him and if he decides he wants to go heavy on any of em I'd rather be fresh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

put your heels on for bulldog :lol:

wheres these sister pics


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> put your heels on for bulldog :lol:
> 
> wheres these sister pics


I think ill bring my heels and my flats for my bulldog :lol:

its a shame you're taken (or should I say live so far away lol) shes just broken up with her bf


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I think ill bring my heels and my flats for my bulldog :lol:
> 
> its a shame you're taken (or should I say live so far away lol) shes just broken up with her bf


knock on the backdoor for me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*01/05/12*

got abit of a cold but was bored off work today so had a session..

*Wave 2 week 3*

*Strict Press*

bar x 2 x 10

35kg x 5

belt on

45kg x 3

55kg x 5 + 2 push press

Did one set of dips before realising gym weren't best idea with cold as they felt hard and kinda achy so just left 

*Notes*

Equal PB on strict press 5 on 55 I did a few months ago but today equaled it while feeling crap and ill so defo making improvements. Rest till Fridays coaching with Mr Bulldog and force feed vitamins and food should be OK in a few days its not proper man flu atleast


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had to cancel my coaching session with the bulldog just can't afford the travel and session this month :no: Sooo I guess I better do my deadlifts tomorrow. Will try and put max effort in as I'm away in Bournemouth all weekend with the lads for mates birthday (part of the reason I can't afford coaching session). I might have to start ****ing off peoples birthday nights out/weekends away I can't afford it, it gets in the way of training and my misses gets angry :lol: Always feel like I have to go when its a birthday but seems theres a different one coming around every other weekend grrrrr


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I've had to cancel my coaching session with the bulldog just can't afford the travel and session this month :no: Sooo I guess I better do my deadlifts tomorrow. Will try and put max effort in as I'm away in Bournemouth all weekend with the lads for mates birthday (part of the reason I can't afford coaching session). I might have to start ****ing off peoples birthday nights out/weekends away I can't afford it, it gets in the way of training and my misses gets angry :lol: Always feel like I have to go when its a birthday but seems theres a different one coming around every other weekend grrrrr


How long you and the mrs been together mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Well and truly narked off about the footy result but I did have a quick session tonight.
> 
> *30/04/12*
> 
> ...


Er which football?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> How long you and the mrs been together mate?


Seeing her about 5 months mate. She don't trust me on nights out (rightly so lol) but tbh I don't really like clubbing much anymore but its mates bday so gotta be done I guess... I'm only going for the laughs not going to pull but she don't understand that...



mikemull said:


> Er which football?


Yea yea yea gonna call me a plastic Manc now areya!! Ima United fan and have been since I was 5yo but was pityful performance against City on Mon


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:
 

> Seeing her about 5 months mate. She don't trust me on nights out (rightly so lol) but tbh I don't really like clubbing much anymore but its mates bday so gotta be done I guess... I'm only going for the laughs not going to pull but she don't understand that...
> 
> *Fair enough*
> 
> Yea yea yea gonna call me a plastic Manc now areya!! Ima United fan and have been since I was 5yo but was pityful performance against City on Mon


*Haha no need to call you it if you already know!!*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*04/05/12*

*Wave 2 week 3 (kinda modified/combined)*

Went with a mate to fitness first

*Deadlifts*

wearing new slippers lol

60kg x 6

100kg x 5

belt on

135kg x 5

155kg x 3

175kg x 2 urgh felt very tough left it at two (1 was the 'required' reps)

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5, 5

*Bench*

bar x many

50kg x 5

65kg x 5

80kg x 3

95kg x 6 PB! where did that come from??

*Chins*

hammer grip (2 min rests)

10, 8, 6

*Notes*

As I had to cancel my session with the bulldog I thought I'd have a session today instead. Did deadlifts as I would and bench as I would just rolled into one with a few rows and chins. Deadlifts were sh1t felt toughhhhh and made me sweat big style!! Then bench somehow I broke a pb God knows how just shows how different deadlifts are to every other exercise you can be completely weak at them and still break a pb on another lift really didnt expect that so was a nice surprise! Previous best was 5 on 95 so nice rep gained 

Off to Bournemouth for the weekend tomorrow so will be boozing it up and wont be training so prob wont train again till mid next week now and use it as a little rest.

Enjoy your bank holiday weekend people


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

A few piccies afterward because thats what you're supposed to do in Fitness First changing rooms right :lol: Put on about 3kg in last 6 months or so which makes me 85/86kg most mornings. Look abit crap and bloated in these pics and legs and a$$ look tiny which I assure you they aint (well a$$ ain't anyway). First ones are about this time last year I've put on about 8-10kgs since then pretty much the same bf I think so pretty happy with the progress for a natty PLing scumbag lol.

PS I know I can't pose :laugh:

View attachment 82806
View attachment 82807
View attachment 82808


View attachment 82802
View attachment 82803
View attachment 82804
View attachment 82805


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

body is looking better but theres fcuk all you can do for your little willy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Looking good Wardy x x


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

oowww ya butch b*stard....... :lol:

also... whats with sucking the belly in for the final shot??

ya not a fecking bodybuilder, be proud of the gut!!!!

Ewen is


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha , yes I'm a fat bodybuilder lol

How come all the skinny ****s get women drooling over them when the actual men get nowt I'm goons complain ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> *Haha , yes I'm a fat bodybuilder lol *
> 
> How come all the skinny ****s get women drooling over them when the actual men get nowt I'm goons complain ...


jesus it seems like ages ago when i came out with that :lol: trying to remember if i was drunk at the time of typing :laugh:

i actually felt like i'd lost some weight earlier when i put my lifting belt on, didnt feel as tight.... still at 13 stone though, so fairly happy-ish :huh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

No you were sober you hurtful cnut lol

Tbf I am a fat cnut but if I diet down I'd put most the board to shame , my back is already one of the best on here .

Just a shame I'm fat and ugly...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bBTW Wardy is a top lad


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> No you were sober you hurtful cnut lol
> 
> Tbf I am a fat cnut but if I diet down I'd put most the board to shame , my back is already one of the best on here .
> 
> Just a shame I'm fat and ugly...


Awww, i wouldnt say u were fat....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> No you were sober you hurtful cnut lol
> 
> Tbf I am a fat cnut but if I diet down I'd put most the board to shame , my back is already one of the best on here .
> 
> Just a shame I'm fat and ugly...


What back?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> body is looking better but theres fcuk all you can do for your little willy


Nowt wrong with the size of my c0ck you gay cnut :lol: though I heard stop training legs and it looks bigger



ewen said:


> Haha , yes I'm a fat bodybuilder lol
> 
> How come all the skinny ****s get women drooling over them when the actual men get nowt I'm goons complain ...


Don't think theres any women drooling over me mate they prefer the skinnier (yes skinnier than me!!) 10st 6 pac look :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Where the Fcuk have you been ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just a quick update so you know I'm alive after Bournemouth. The whole weekend was done on about 6 hours sleep and I've only just about recovered today - getting too old for these weekends away.. What a place though, always guaranteed a good night out down there! I've not trained since Friday and diet went down the pan as you would expect. Blew about £300 over the whole weekend and I don't even have money for gym now :lol: I'll try and sort something out from somewhere as I feel like **** having not trained for a week. Won't be training till next week though.

I've missed my heavy squats but I'm going to leave them and use the rest as my deload and just start back up with my new increased numbers next week


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Where the Fcuk have you been ?


Awww you missed me didn't ya bigman


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Awww you missed me didn't ya bigman


Yes , now get to ass in the gym


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yes , now get to ass in the gym


Might even do my squats tomorrow or Sat then to keep you happy  Running assistance from edition 2 of wendys from next week pretty much indefinitely as I like the look of it. Only strange thing he seems to suggest training biceps and triceps twice a week along with hamstrings and lower back... This is how it looks:

Week One

Monday

Press - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Close Grip Bench Press - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Tuesday

Deadlift - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Front Squat (or Safety Bar Squat) - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Thursday

Bench Press - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Incline Press - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Friday

Squat - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Straight Leg Deadlift - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Week Two

Monday

Press - 70%x3, 80%x3, 90%x3+

Close Grip Bench Press - 60%x8, 70%x8, 80%x6

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Tuesday

Deadlift - 70%x3, 80%x3, 90%x3+

Front Squat (or Safety Bar Squat) - 60%x8, 70%x8, 80%x6

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Thursday

Bench Press - 70%x3, 80%x3, 90%x3+

Incline Press - - 60%x8, 70%x8, 80%x6

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps,Biceps

Friday

Squat - 70%x3, 80%x3, 90%x3+

Straight Leg Deadlift - 60%x8, 70%x8, 80%x6

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Week Three

Monday

Press - 75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x1+

Close Grip Bench Press - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Tuesday

Deadlift - 75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x1+

Front Squat (or Safety Bar Squat) - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Thursday

Bench Press - 75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x1+

Incline Press - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Friday

Squat - 75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x1+

Straight Leg Deadlift - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Week Four

Monday

Press - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Close Grip Bench Press - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Tuesday

Deadlift - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Front Squat (or Safety Bar Squat) - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Thursday

Bench Press - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Incline Press - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps,Biceps

Friday

Squat - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Straight Leg Deadlift - 40%x5, 50%x5, 60%x5

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are they all strength/power assistances ? i need to read the book again lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah supposed to be mate...Yeah theres a lot to take in. Basically I think I'm gonna do dips on 1 day for tris and skullcrushers on another day for em, throw some BB curls in when I fancy it not really sure why he recommends them but would help if my bis got stronger for chins and any strongman stuff I might do in the futre I guess. Then chins/pullsups and rows for back. Hmmm hammies I might do GHRs (dead man version) and lunges on the other day. Then I guess lower back has to be good ****ing mornings twice a week doesn't it :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im throwing in bicep curls as mine are looking flat even at 17 inches they dont look it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> im throwing in bicep curls as mine are looking flat even at 17 inches they dont look it


Thats cause you got fatceps :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Go for it, I love watching power lifting, was addicted to the euro championships on espn, cant wait for the Olympics. Im a chubby 44 year old, powerliftings not an option just yet, kudos to you.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Go for it, I love watching power lifting, was addicted to the euro championships on espn, cant wait for the Olympics. Im a chubby 44 year old, powerliftings not an option just yet, kudos to you.


Hey mate that would be weightlifting which is the snatch and clean and jerk I've never tried them but guessing I would be pretty terrible being weak and having crap shoulder flexibility maybe try some one day but very dangerous sport! Powerlifting is squat/bench/deadlift add weights together biggest score wins in each weight class basically


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what 3 lift total u at atm mate?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It all impress's me, weights, in all forms is the first sports I have ever utterly loved.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to watching the womens snatch


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Wardy21


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Wardy21


Thanks Flubs you too


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what 3 lift total u at atm mate?


Not a lot mate still early dayz in me lifting career got 457.5 in my last comp @81kg so about 5.5 times BW but I'm looking for well over 500 total in my next meet which is November so plenty of time  You're getting more and more interested in powerlifting since training with the Griff then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Not a lot mate still early dayz in me lifting career got 457.5 in my last comp @81kg so about 5.5 times BW but I'm looking for well over 500 total in my next meet which is November so plenty of time  You're getting more and more interested in powerlifting since training with the Griff then?


I don't think I got the stones for it lol, I would need to be pushing some serious weight to be considered strong in relation to body weight - I struggle to get over 3500 calories in as well lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't think I got the stones for it lol, I would need to be pushing some serious weight to be considered strong in relation to body weight - I struggle to get over 3500 calories in as well lol


lol yeah i was bricking it before my first squat but once I got that out the way was alright but I think thats the same for everyone its natural to be a bit nervous. What bw are you mate? 3500 is quite a few kcals though seems like a girls diet compared to most on here :lol: You could always cut whilst you are training to get stronger. Course it will be hard but I've known people hitting pbs on a keto diet I kid you not!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't weighed myself for about 6 weeks and I was 17 stone on the button, I'm on cycle so should be more now. I don't know my one rep maxes either but at a guess I would be totalling around 400kg if I'm lucky lol.

The 3700 cal which im going for is a little bit of an experiment for the last 4-6 weeks of my cycle.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I haven't weighed myself for about 6 weeks and I was 17 stone on the button, I'm on cycle so should be more now. I don't know my one rep maxes either but at a guess I would be totalling around 400kg if I'm lucky lol.
> 
> The 3700 cal which im going for is a little bit of an experiment for the last 4-6 weeks of my cycle.


Right so about 108kg well if your cycling I'm guessing you wanna get bigger as well as stronger so just keep at it mate its a lot easier to build lifts up while putting on weight I just have this silly obsession with staying in the 82.5 class even though I'm walking around 85/86 and should push for 90kg instead of limiting myself :lol: Maybe when you're at a 500+ total just get in a comp for the experience it makes you so hungry to increase the total more and more once you've done a meet!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Right so about 108kg well if your cycling I'm guessing you wanna get bigger as well as stronger so just keep at it mate its a lot easier to build lifts up while putting on weight I just have this silly obsession with staying in the 82.5 class even though I'm walking around 85/86 and should push for 90kg instead of limiting myself :lol: Maybe when you're at a 500+ total just get in a comp for the experience it makes you so hungry to increase the total more and more once you've done a meet!


Maybe, u never know mate!! It's not something where u have had ur day at 30 years old is it (26 atm) so could even do it in 10 years time!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Maybe, u never know mate!! It's not something where u have had ur day at 30 years old is it (26 atm) so could even do it in 10 years time!!


Loadssssss of time mate. Ewen didn't start training till early 30s I believe and my old man didn;t start till about 27/28 and was breaking pbs at 40 yo.


----------



## dannystack (Jun 12, 2011)

started power lifting training 12 weeks ago was bodybuilding since past 4 years,,, entered irish championship gpc single lifts dead lift ,,and bench won both ,,in the 82.5kg cat i was 81.kg..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

dannystack said:


> started power lifting training 12 weeks ago was bodybuilding since past 4 years,,, entered irish championship gpc single lifts dead lift ,,and bench won both ,,in the 82.5kg cat i was 81.kg..


Cool man good to have another powerlifter on here  What did you push/pull?


----------



## dannystack (Jun 12, 2011)

pushed 135kg,, and pulled 242.5kg ,, not competing again just done it once for the fun of it ,,im more interested in getting size on instead off holding my weight for power ;lifting..so started a cycle a week ago lean bulk!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

dannystack said:


> pushed 135kg,, and pulled 242.5kg ,, not competing again just done it once for the fun of it ,,im more interested in getting size on instead off holding my weight for power ;lifting..so started a cycle a week ago lean bulk!!


Fair play nice numbers you can always come back bigger and stronger in the 90 or 100kg class


----------



## dannystack (Jun 12, 2011)

my bro is in 90kg i wouldnt beat him if roniie coleman was helping me lol ,,he is the 82.5kg world gpc champ ,,he moved up 2 90kg cat few months ago!!! bodybuilding is my cup of tea ,,,  .. cycle 1250 test e e 5days and 30mg dbol ed for first 3 weeks hoping for good gains this is my biggest cycle and im very focused


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

dannystack said:


> my bro is in 90kg i wouldnt beat him if roniie coleman was helping me lol ,,he is the 82.5kg world gpc champ ,,he moved up 2 90kg cat few months ago!!! bodybuilding is my cup of tea ,,,  .. cycle 1250 test e e 5days and 30mg dbol ed for first 3 weeks hoping for good gains this is my biggest cycle and im very focused


lol fair enough powerlifting aint for everyone. Your cycle means nothing to me mate Ive never done one but goodluck with it


----------



## dannystack (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks  appreciate it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wardy is a natty scummy cnut still


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> wardy is a natty scummy cnut still


I spend my gear money on beer its the right choice im sure of it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I spend my gear money on beer its the right choice im sure of it lol


lol look around the pub at men older than you they look fcuked , next time your in the gym look for guys around the same age as the pub guys they look million times better .

no stop having a good time and go train


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nout wrong with staying natty mate, keep smashing them PB's and when u get stuck, become a junkie!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol look around the pub at men older than you they look fcuked , next time your in the gym look for guys around the same age as the pub guys they look million times better .
> 
> no stop having a good time and go train


lol I'm only a weekend drinker mate I could never spend majority of my time in a boozer that's not a life... Anyway since being with missus I'm not out as much and weekend drinks with her are 4 or 5 then its time to take her home  Whereas with the lads its 8 down pub then another 10 in town which seriously fcks with training! You're right though and I'm back at gym on Monday this rest has been nice but now its driving me crazy I feel small and weak!



Fatstuff said:


> Nout wrong with staying natty mate, keep smashing them PB's and when u get stuck, become a junkie!!


haha yeah cheers Fats well I've seen lifters breaking pbs well into their 40s even 50s I think its just about resting a bit more and not getting injured most importantly! If I had a better appetite it would help I could just eat eat and eat sure that would help progress but I'm ticking along just need to work on weak areas over the summer.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You just don't like to be too far away from your abs !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You just don't like to be too far away from your abs !


 :lol: maybe you're right but I won't admit it to myself


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

> ]Nout wrong with staying natty mate' date= keep smashing them PB's and when u get stuck, become a junkie!!
> 
> except from being a dirty natty scummy cnut :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> except from being a dirty natty scummy cnut :lol:


Yeah thats the only problem being natty...you're a scummy cnut


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right I've not trained for what 10 or 11 days due to lazyness and alcohol mostly but to make me feel better I've called it my deload week. But I have kit with me today at work and I start a fresh wave today


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Right I've not trained for what 10 or 11 days due to lazyness and alcohol mostly but to make me feel better I've called it my deload week. But I have kit with me today at work and I start a fresh wave today


lazy fcuker an 11 day week


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tbh i havent trained since thursday, but i had things on wedding, hangover and trips to thomas land with my son, no excuses todays though! squatting benching and rowing is on the menu


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lazy fcuker an 11 day week


I know mate every extra day that passes I feel smaller, weaker and ****ter... After my session today hopefully Ill wonder what all the fuss was about and appreciate the rest but no more missed sessions now!



Fatstuff said:


> tbh i havent trained since thursday, but i had things on wedding, hangover and trips to thomas land with my son, no excuses todays though! squatting benching and rowing is on the menu


Thomas land bet that was awesome :lol: squat bench and row is a nice comeback session after a rest I've got ohp and assistance using my new template which looks like a whole load of volume compared to what I'm used to!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I know mate every extra day that passes I feel smaller, weaker and ****ter... After my session today hopefully Ill wonder what all the fuss was about and appreciate the rest but no more missed sessions now!
> 
> Thomas land bet that was awesome :lol: squat bench and row is a nice comeback session after a rest I've got ohp and assistance using my new template which looks like a whole load of volume compared to what I'm used to!


was u doing boring but big before?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> was u doing boring but big before?


fck no lol was doing triumvirate which is just a few other exercises alongside main lifts but now doing recommended assistance from his 2nd book. Check my previous page if ya interested


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> fck no lol was doing triumvirate which is just a few other exercises alongside main lifts but now doing recommended assistance from his 2nd book. Check my previous page if ya interested


i like the idea of boring but big, nice and simple lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*15/05/12*

*Wave 3 Week 1*

*Strict Press*

using shorter bar as other bars were being used its supposed to be 'a bit less than 20kg'

bar x many

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

belt on

52.5kg x 10!

*Close Grip Bench*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10 - tris pretty blown up now...

*DB Rows*

27.5kg x 2 x 10 each arm - a bit lazy shoulda been 3 sets really I guess

*Pullups/Chins*

3 sets of 5

*Notes*

First session using the new assistance recommended by Wendler. I'm supposed to do upperback/lats/triceps/biceps after my ohp and close grip bench. TBH I didn't wanna do dips after close grip I felt like that was enough tough work after cgb and I didn't wanna do biceps after rows and chins/pullups as bis were already worked. I'ma little confused if he means to do upperback/lats/triceps/biceps twice a week after ohp and bench day or split between the two days. I guess I coulda threw some skullcrushers in but noway could I have done any decent sets of dips. Maybe do dips after bench and incline bench on bench day and just skullcrushers on this day. **** knows how I'm gna do hams/lower back/abs twice a week after deadlift and squat day either :confused1:

But despite that a great pb for me today on pressing even if bar is 17.5kg thats 10 strict overhead on 50 which im pretty happy with  Felt tough after having so much time off (which has been spent drinking mostly and not eating enough) so won't go crazy with deadlifts tomorrow just get some nice quick reps(hopefully).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh , wardy has matt given up :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good sesh , wardy has matt given up :lol:


 :lol: hes 'thinking' about doing a meet in gbpf in June and still training hard as ever but I don't think he will do a comp until hes lifting what I did in mine or more, hes sucha tool!!

Hes now moved over to Sugdens probably in the hope I wouldn't find his journal as I don't think he likes my comments or criticism (though I'm only trying to pass on the little bitta knowledge I got but he takes it personally) but I found it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: hes 'thinking' about doing a meet in gbpf in June and still training hard as ever but I don't think he will do a comp until hes lifting what I did in mine or more, hes sucha tool!!
> 
> Hes now moved over to Sugdens probably in the hope I wouldn't find his journal as I don't think he likes my comments or criticism (though I'm only trying to pass on the little bitta knowledge I got but he takes it personally) but I found it


haha brilliant whats his sugdens name ill abuse him :lol:

oh ginger bollocks :beer:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*16/05/12*

*Wave 3 Week 1*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 6, 6

120kg x 5

belt on chalked up slippers on lol

140kg x 5

160kg x 5 felt oooookkkkkishhhh

*Front Squats*

50kg x 10

belt on

60kg x 10

70kg x 10 - jeeze had to work hard for last few reps was fcked!

*Good Mornings*

40kg x 4 x 8 2 sets narrow stance 2 sets wide stance

Then 3 sets hanging leg raises and 2 sets DB side bends and I could hardly stand

*Notes*

Real tough session tonight sweating so much. Thats about as much volume as I would ever put in a session but it did feel good. Deads again not great but had a few in tank, I've decided Im only going to get 'required' reps until week 3 from now on and then go for max reps on that week otherwise just feel too burnt out.

Finally got the hang of good mornings tonight I think. I find if I don't go to parallel and stop at 8 reps form doesn't suffer and I felt the exercise in a good way tonight. I am doing narrow and wide to hit different areas and the wide stance defo seemed to help hip flexibility as I normally struggle with leg raises due to cramp caused by inflexibility but tonight they weren't a problem 

All in all a decent session. I think when I get paid I will buy meals to have at 5pm at work because this whole eating lunch at 1pm and training at 7pm just isn't great even though I've always done it. I can't fuel workouts on a banana and 3 or 4 coffees so gonna TRY and get a small meal or shake in at 5pm before I leave work, though I'm sure Ive said this numerous times before :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

get yourself some decent liquid cals chap. i usually have a shake with a couple scoops of protein and 100grams of fine oats about 4pm, sorts me out for training at half 5 :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> get yourself some decent liquid cals chap. i usually have a shake with a couple scoops of protein and 100grams of fine oats about 4pm, sorts me out for training at half 5 :thumbup1:


Yeah you are right Paulseph I just hate oats in my shake without it being blended you know? Just goes so thick and lumpy :no: Do you just get it downya??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah you are right Paulseph I just hate oats in my shake without it being blended you know? Just goes so thick and lumpy :no: Do you just get it downya??


i've never had a problem with the fine oats from MyProtein, they've always mixed great. usually fill the shaker up about 3 quarters the way up with water, shake away, then drink it in bits. usually takes about 5 mins to drink, screw trying to neck it in a few mouthfuls! :laugh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i've never had a problem with the fine oats from MyProtein, they've always mixed great. usually fill the shaker up about 3 quarters the way up with water, shake away, then drink it in bits. usually takes about 5 mins to drink, screw trying to neck it in a few mouthfuls! :laugh:


right I am going to do this as of next week!! Do you put oats & protein in shaker or put em separate container and add water before shaking? I've always blended pretty much and only have shakes at home in past


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> right I am going to do this as of next week!! Do you put oats & protein in shaker or put em separate container and add water before shaking? I've always blended pretty much and only have shakes at home in past


i stick the powder/oats in together in the morning (along with my creatine) then add water when i'm gonna have it. i have a couple of them a day in between 'real' meals since they're decent calorie boosts :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *16/05/12*
> 
> *Wave 3 Week 1*
> 
> ...


Good session mate, your front squattings improved a lot!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

glad your finally getting to grips with good mornings mate they really are brilliant .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good session mate, your front squattings improved a lot!


Cheers Mike tbf I started well within my limits but changed assistance template and using 100kg as my max atm but longterm target is a 150 front squat which would be decent 



ewen said:


> glad your finally getting to grips with good mornings mate they really are brilliant .


Yep last night I finally enjoyed them and didn't screw my back up doing them for a change! Think they really hit my weakest areas as Ive not done them previously until starting this routine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

knew i was born a cnut for a reason lol


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

what grip are you using for your fronties mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

150kg front squat? That's your aim? Wow I'm struggling with 80kg at present!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> what grip are you using for your fronties mate?


palms forward seem to have built up some flexibility now so all good 



mikemull said:


> 150kg front squat? That's your aim? Wow I'm struggling with 80kg at present!


Yeah its a longterm goal maybe around the sametime I can back squat 200 which again is a longggg way away lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*18/05/12*

A bit achey still from other two sessions this week...

*Wave 3 week 1*

*Flat Bench*

bar x 15

40kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5 didn't push it comfy enough though

*Incline BB Bench*

first time doing this I think - felt kinda awkward

bar x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 2 x 10

*Dips*

BW x 3 x 10

*Chins (close hammer)*

9, 7, 5

Done.

*Notes*

Took it easy but a half decent session. Maybe squats tomorrow or maybe wait till Monday. Depends if I get drunk tonight 

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Deload week ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Deload week ?


Nope lol I wish those were my DL numbers. Just week 1 and only going for required reps. Shoulda actually gone to 60kg for last set of incline press but just took it easy lats and traps really aching and they felt a bit awkward on my shoulders..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks a bit too easy...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looks a bit too easy...


lol well this weeks sessions have taken it outer me abit after long break off training before this week...anyway i got the required reps and did 3 assistance exercises 3 sets each ive had worse friday night sessions!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's the thinking behind not pushing the last set till week 3? Thought it was all out effort each wave as in 5+ reps?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Young cat !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> What's the thinking behind not pushing the last set till week 3? Thought it was all out effort each wave as in 5+ reps?


He wants to save himself for week 3 so he can go out and get pi55ed right up the rest of the cycle lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> What's the thinking behind not pushing the last set till week 3? Thought it was all out effort each wave as in 5+ reps?


Well tbh i was thinking of doing that with deadlifts because theyve not been going well for me lately and the required reps have felt hard enough recently lol. But everything else just play it by how i feel and yesterday i was aching and fatigued so got required reps and got out! Wendy does say you shouldnt be going crazy every workout and to pick.your battles. Each wave look at a few of the sessions and decide which ones youre going to really attack! But if youre going hard every session and recovering and.improving then stick at it Mike sounds like this routine is working really well for you!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just thought id say goodluck to my dad who at 59 is competing in the bdfpa push/pull tomorrow making a come back after 15+ years out of the lifting game! Hes not looking forward to wearing his leotard :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tell the ole knacker all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> tell the ole knacker all the best :thumbup1:


Cheers mate will do  I won't be going as he'll be leaving about 6am and im watching footy with some beers tonight but ginger bollocks will be there to cheer the old bugger on lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha tell ginger bollocks to get videos of his lifts :cool2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Give my best to Wardy senior


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha tell ginger bollocks to get videos of his lifts :cool2:


He'll have camera in hand :thumb:



Tassotti said:


> Give my best to Wardy senior


will do Tass 

Hes in 100kg class, a slightly (or more than) flabby 98kg so plenty of room for food tonight none of this cutting nonsense lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck to pappy Wardy21.....and hope you're having a good weekend mister......


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tell him good luck!! Get his lifts up on here ASAP!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck wardys dad!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

come on wardy, give us an update on your old mans comp


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks people 

It wasn't a great day for him. He weighed in at 94kg so lost a good few kilos for some reason lol. Bench he opened 100 easy then went 105 (what he needed to qualify for next years Brits) got it but tough and didn't bother with 3rd lift (scared old git!) Then deadlift he opened 180 (what he needed for qualification) got it easy then went 205 and it didn't budge :confused1: Hes done 192.5 x 3 in training about 4 weeks ago but wasn't to be on the day.

Anyway he qualified for next years age 60-65 single lift Brits which is what he wanted to do and he gotta trophy so hes happy 

My lil bro got vids of the 180 and the benching I'll stick em up this week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done to your dad :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done Wardy senior!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

tell your dad well done mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

wheres the vids


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> wheres the vids


I don't think hes gonna let me upload them hes embarrassed cause he wanted to do better bless him :lol: My bro fcked up the recording on the 205 fail he said he woulda let me upload that for a laugh so blame ginger bollocks!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*21/05/12*

*Wave 3 Week 1*

*Squats*

60kg x 5, 5 (trying 2 different pairs of shoes)

carried on with my oly shoes

belt on

100kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

125kg x 9 pb wanted 10 but called it quits at 9 def there another day - vid to follow when my phone stops being gay

*SLDL*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

belt on......

70kg x 10

*GHR (poor mans version)*

BW x 3 x 5

Then 2 sets leg raises and a set of DB side bends and I was completely ruined!

*Notes*

Pretty happy with squats tonight as I haven't been pushing them much lately so to get a pb was nice! Previous best was 8 on 125. Form went a bit on last few reps my legs were buckling on the negative a bit making me sink a few but it was toughest set of squats Ive done for months so expected I guess.

legs were shaking lots on sldl but I got it done 

ohp tomorrow don't think my legs will be uyp to the challenge but Ill give it a go lol now lemme tryget this damn vid uploaded crappy samsung galaxy grrrrr


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I don't think hes gonna let me upload them hes embarrassed cause he wanted to do better bless him :lol: My bro fcked up the recording on the 205 fail he said he woulda let me upload that for a laugh so blame ginger bollocks!


where is the ginger bollocked cnut :lol:

he emailed me asking to come support him when hes doing his , id really like to go but im doing a comp the day before and got my dad down that weekend , shame coz i wanted to shout PULL IT GINGER BOLLOCKS :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> where is the ginger bollocked cnut :lol:
> 
> he emailed me asking to come support him when hes doing his , id really like to go but im doing a comp the day before and got my dad down that weekend , shame coz i wanted to shout PULL IT GINGER BOLLOCKS :lol:


hahahaha that I would have to see....completely put him off he'd probably forget what lift he was doing :lol: Yeah no worries mate he seems to be inviting everyone off the forum hes never met but not his brother (me!!) who lives with him the ginger sacked [email protected]!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> hahahaha that I would have to see....completely put him off he'd probably forget what lift he was doing :lol: Yeah no worries mate he seems to be inviting everyone off the forum hes never met but not his brother (me!!) who lives with him the ginger sacked [email protected]!!


you two brothers then :whistling: think you wanna check his birth defect i mean his birth certificate lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right heres vid of 125 x 9


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Grats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good squatting wardy :thumbup1:

im impressed .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice ! Another 2 at least in there !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The-Big-One said:


> Grats


Thanks, and thanks for popping in 



ewen said:


> good squatting wardy :thumbup1:
> 
> im impressed .


Well that means a lot from you bigman :wub: I'd rather be doing 8 on 140 but its coming along slowly but surely!



Tassotti said:


> Nice ! Another 2 at least in there !


its amazing how it always looks easier on video :lol: my legs could hardly control the negative on that last rep - maybe I shoulda braved out and gone for 10 though...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon someone could have shouted two more out of you. You train alone ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nah mate pick your battles now you know you can smash it get it in your head that week x exercise x that is gonna be the battle you win .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I reckon someone could have shouted two more out of you. You train alone ?


Yeah maybe you're right mate. Yeah trained alone ever since I stopped training at the girly gym near my house. I just go straight from work now, would be nice to have a like-minded training partner but everyone I know would have me super-setting or doing high reps and fck that :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

buy an mp3 player blast some heavy metal in your lugs and grind the reps out .

or just mtfu up and keep impressing us


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Top squatting that mate!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I reckon someone could have shouted two more out of you. You train alone ?


 this actually happened to me yesterday, i was deadlifting and someone came over and started screaming at me to get it up. fair play there was no way i wasnt going to get it up while he was shouting at me. oh and top squatting wardy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good squatting ben. definitely another in there, impressed seen you've not been pushing it massively lately Good Stuff.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good squatting ben. definitely another in there, impressed seen you've not been pushing it massively lately Good Stuff.


Is that a compliment Moggs? You feeling alright


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone's slipped something in Matt's tea I reckon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Someone's slipped something in Matt's tea I reckon


Gingerbread biscuit :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Gingerbread biscuit :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been outer whey, oats and peanut butter for weeks now but finally placed an order today (on credit card lol), I got:

5kg unflavoured whey

4kg peanut butter

5kg strawberry cream oats

1kg creatine mono (not used for months now got fed up of poppin 10 pills a day, back to powder ed)

18 oat and whey bars

I'll be having oat and whey bar at 4-5pm at work to hopefully fill this missing meal of mine and give me more energy for gym.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Where did you buy from ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Where did you buy from ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Wardy, it's errr...hummm...Wardy here?....:laugh::laugh: oh boy I'm larrrrfing at my stimulating and excellent humour...pft! lol...

Noice lifting....(don't half feel like a dweeb head saying that...pft! as if I would know) hee heeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Where did you buy from ?


???


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> ???


As Toyah sang "It's a mystery, oh it's a mystereeeeeeee, I'm searching, for a clue, is it a mystery to youuuuuuuuuuuuuu, a shot in the dark, a big question mark, in historeeeeeeeeee" :laugh: oh yeah...on a roll....ahem...as you were men, move along now...nothing to see...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> ???


????


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs is up to her usual fun and games


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*22/05/12*

facking hot in the gym tonight and busy grrrrr

*Wave 3 Week 2*

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

30kg x 5

42.5kg x 3

belt on

55kg x 6 (pb I think?) maybe another in tank wasn't looking to push it too hard anyway

*CGBP*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 6 all easy

*Shrugs*

70kg x 8

90kg x 8, 8

*Wide Grip Pull ups*

BW x 3 x 5

*DB Rows*

25kg x 2 x 10 each arm (nice and slow negative full stretch)

Leg it for bus!

*Notes*

Ermmm I dunno....It was hot? I wore a vest in the gym for first time for as long as I can remember, I felt like a skinny wannabe bodybuilder :lol:

Rest tomorrow thank fack! my quads are really aching today which is strange dont normally get that from back squats and I found it veryyyyy hard getting outer bed this morning which is normally a good indicator as to how much last nights session has taken outer me!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Man up you BITCH!:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> ????


 :confused1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I wanna know where you bought your supps from that's all?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I wanna know where you bought your supps from that's all?


MyProtein (don't tell Ewen........)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Man up you BITCH!:laugh:


This is coming from the boy that said he was going to start cycling to work to save money. I then bet said boy £20 he wouldn't last a month. He lasted 2 days and on the second day he fell off his bike on the way home and then didn't pay me the £20 bet...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd give you the £20 to see ginger bollocks fall off his bike wearing his ginger mankini


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> This is coming from the boy that said he was going to start cycling to work to save money. I then bet said boy £20 he wouldn't last a month. He lasted 2 days and on the second day he fell off his bike on the way home and then didn't pay me the £20 bet...


Ah, brotherly love!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'd give you the £20 to see *ginger bollocks *fall off his bike wearing his ginger mankini


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: heeeeeee heeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....ahem...oop! sorry, did I laugh out loud?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy! Wardy2 here... :laugh: what are you doing on page 3 dude? tsk...no training then? pft..lightweight....I'm pulling you up to page one so you can join "my other boys" lolol..can't do with you being all billy no mates on page 3...nope! have a great day..and errr...ahem..sorry I'm here again...no stalker honest....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy! Wardy2 here... :laugh: *what are you doing on page 3 dude*? tsk...no training then? pft..lightweight....I'm pulling you up to page one so you can join "my other boys" lolol..can't do with you being all billy no mates on page 3...nope! have a great day..and errr...ahem..sorry I'm here again...no stalker honest....


You have a habbit of catching people bashing the bishop dontya :lol:

Thanks for the bump  I am still suffering with hammie DOMS from those stupid poor mans glute ham raises, I dropped sets to 3 sets of 5 and hammies still screwed so no deadlifting for me today :cursing: will do them tomorrow instead, though won't be going crazy with this heat!

I meant to bring a desk fan in from home today to put on my desk at work but forgot it so today will be a battle against the heat (the heat won yesterday leaving me a heap of mess by about 4pm).


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

When is your supplements arriving I want to go to gym, before it gets busy and warm, can I not leave a note outside to get number 5 to sign for it or put it around the back?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You have a habbit of catching people bashing the bishop dontya :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the bump  I am still suffering with hammie DOMS from those stupid poor mans glute ham raises, I dropped sets to 3 sets of 5 and hammies still screwed so no deadlifting for me today :cursing: will do them tomorrow instead, though won't be going crazy with this heat!
> 
> I meant to bring a desk fan in from home today to put on my desk at work but forgot it so today will be a battle against the heat (the heat won yesterday leaving me a heap of mess by about 4pm).


Bashing the bishop? hee heee...well if that is what you were doing I'm very impressed you were typing at the same time! multi tasking, good man! lol

I know what you mean bout the DOMS, I did legs on Sunday morning and my quads/hams and glutes are still killing me now and I'm due to do 'em again in 2 days...ouch!! hahaha..and I've introduced sinlge leg deadlifts into my routine now and OMG does it hurt, I've been sitting on a fleckin' cushion since Monday...lol...toodles Wardy..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> When is your supplements arriving I want to go to gym, before it gets busy and warm, can I not leave a note outside to get number 5 to sign for it or put it around the back?


No just wait willya theyll be there between 11.45-12.45


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Bashing the bishop? hee heee...well if that is what you were doing I'm very impressed you were typing at the same time! multi tasking, good man! lol
> 
> I know what you mean bout the DOMS, I did legs on Sunday morning and my quads/hams and glutes are still killing me now and I'm due to do 'em again in 2 days...ouch!! hahaha..and I've introduced sinlge leg deadlifts into my routine now and OMG does it hurt, I've been sitting on a fleckin' cushion since Monday...lol...toodles Wardy..


Tis not a problem for me :thumb:

1 legged deadlifts ouch you are crazy that would leave me in a wheelchair I think!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No just wait willya theyll be there between 11.45-12.45


Love the fact you communicate on here instead of phone lol!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Love the fact you communicate on here instead of phone lol!


He doesn't answer the house phone and he dropped his mobile in the bath about a year ago and is too tight to get another lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Wardy, have a great weekend and don't forget to put sun tan on.  and no wee weeing behind vans! hee heee...ahem...as you were men...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Wardy, have a great weekend and don't forget to put sun tan on.  and no wee weeing behind vans! hee heee...ahem...as you were men...


Hey you too Flubs  I don't use sun cream I use sunflower oil :lol:

I am terrible the amount of wees I have outdoors in public really is disgraceful :lol: I just can't hold a p1ss in when I'm out. The amount of times I've ran behind buildings on my 30 min walk from work to the bus station is silly lol good job you don't live near me or you'd definitely be having an encounter at some point!

In other news my hammie DOMS have finally eased up and I've got my kit with me. I'm not gonna be trying to break any pbs tonight but I'll be having a session. Also gonna do some hill sprints when I get back tonight for the first time ever! I wanna up my conditioning and also wanna get down to about 10-11% bf which would hold me nicely around the 82kg mark  I'll be a lean mean powerlifting machine (or a skinny weak [email protected])!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know why you don't just admit your a bodybuilder


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I was thinking that, 10% body fat, pfft, you'll be buying men's health next!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

**** off you two its only so that I can walk straight into a comp in 82.5kg class without having to drop weight suddenly again!

Although the gf asked if I put on weight the other day I said yeah what on my back and legs she said no I meant your gut... I was not impressed at all!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> **** off you two its only so that I can walk straight into a comp in 82.5kg class without having to drop weight suddenly again!
> 
> Although the gf asked if I put on weight the other day I said yeah what on my back and legs she said no I meant your gut... I was not impressed at all!!


My mrs rarely compliments me these days, the best she can muster up is 'I used to never be able to get my arms round u!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thing is, if you wanna stay in the featherweight class forever, you will never get majorly stronger.

You are scare to put on weight coz you will lose your abs.

Wannabe Powerlifter !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skinny bodybuilder


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thing is, if you wanna stay in the featherweight class forever, you will never get majorly stronger.
> 
> You are scare to put on weight coz you will lose your abs.
> 
> Wannabe Powerlifter !


Says Tass, king of the treadmill!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oi..there is a time and a place for abusing me.

My journal. Anytime !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Thing is, if you wanna stay in the featherweight class forever, you will never get majorly stronger.
> 
> You are scare to put on weight coz you will lose your abs.
> 
> Wannabe Powerlifter !


**** off Tass this isn't the reason! The most I would want to be is maybe 90kg anyway but I'll have a crack at a few more comps at 82.5 give it another year or two before I decide if moving up a weight class is the best idea  Plenty of mega strong 82.5 lifters out there and I don't have to replace my wardrobe if I stay the same weight


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*25/05/12*

*Wave 3 week 2*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 2 x 6

110kg x 3

belt on

130kg x 3

chalk

150kg x 3

170kg x 3 (required reps - didnt feel great, surprise surprise lol)

*Fronties*

belt on

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 6 (baseline pb most I've been up to)

had to skip good mornings and abs as late for bus...

Then got home did 6 x hill sprints probably 30-40m hill sweating abit now! Gonna do these 2 or 3 times a week from now on.

gf recorded a few on the sly its not the best place to do them with it being down my road and houses everywhere :lol: but otherwise its a 15 min walk to the common to do em so this is easier. Hill probably isnt steep enough either but it'll do for now, I've not sprinted since school lol!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tbf mate it's your choice, I agree with Tass to an extent, the side effect of getting stronger is usually growing so as you increase strength dramatically you'll get bigger! I'd pick a point where you can say that's it I'm having a year off or whatever from comps to grow into a 90kg lifter.

I've no experiencing in pl but I know a few boxers and mma lads and they will all walk round heavier than there weight division and cut down before a fight, I presume most of the 82.5kg lifters you compete against will walk round close to 90kg day today then cut hard for the weigh in, carb back up for the meet and carry the 90kg strength into the comp.

But I agree with you as well to an extent iwas looking through some stats and a lot of the 82.5 guys are stronger than me at around 110kg!

But ffs stop crying about your abs your a power lifter you'll be one of the zzzyz fan boys next!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *25/05/12*
> 
> *Wave 3 week 2*
> 
> ...


Nice deadlifting! Somehow I knew you'd have no shirt on that video lol!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like 'Abuse Wardy Day"


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I like 'Abuse Wardy Day"


Good isn't it Tass :beer:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

170kg deadlift is pretty impressive mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuk the hill sprints record your gf tonight


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Tbf mate it's your choice, I agree with Tass to an extent, the side effect of getting stronger is usually growing so as you increase strength dramatically you'll get bigger! I'd pick a point where you can say that's it I'm having a year off or whatever from comps to grow into a 90kg lifter.
> 
> I've no experiencing in pl but I know a few boxers and mma lads and they will all walk round heavier than there weight division and cut down before a fight, I presume most of the 82.5kg lifters you compete against will walk round close to 90kg day today then cut hard for the weigh in, carb back up for the meet and carry the 90kg strength into the comp.
> 
> ...


Some fair points you raise mate and I came down from 86kg for my last comp (to 81.4) and I felt the loss. I know a lot of fighters do it and I respect your opinion mate but strength sports are a bit different and fighters weigh in 24 hours before there fight whereas for me it is an hour or 2 before which isn't enough to replenish properly after a heavy weight drop IMO (though does depend how you drop it too I guess). Also a lot of fighters/untested powerlifters will be using gear (like anavar) and fat burners to cut weight and might even get stronger in last few weeks before comp when cutting. But I do see whatya saying mate and at 5'9 I should probably try and mature into a 90kg lifter eventually.

I don't really care about the abs mate just looking to get quicker and fitter. I won't be dropping kcals at all just adding some hill sprints in - if they rip me up a bit then all the better


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> fcuk the hill sprints record your gf tonight


I'm up for it don't think she is though :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> 170kg deadlift is pretty impressive mate!


Thanks mate wasnt pushing it deadlifts havent gone well for the last few months (probably a sign to change something)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm up for it don't think she is though :lol:


dont tell her mate :thumbup1:

once you get said video in focus and close up enough you will become a powerlifter ...thats how it works


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Some fair points you raise mate and I came down from 86kg for my last comp (to 81.4) and I felt the loss. I know a lot of fighters do it and I respect your opinion mate but strength sports are a bit different and fighters weigh in 24 hours before there fight whereas for me it is an hour or 2 before which isn't enough to replenish properly after a heavy weight drop IMO (though does depend how you drop it too I guess). Also a lot of fighters/untested powerlifters will be using gear (like anavar) and fat burners to cut weight and might even get stronger in last few weeks before comp when cutting. But I do see whatya saying mate and at 5'9 I should probably try and mature into a 90kg lifter eventually.
> 
> I don't really care about the abs mate just looking to get quicker and fitter. I won't be dropping kcals at all just adding some hill sprints in - if they rip me up a bit then all the better


My bad mate, I thought it was weigh in the day before. Shows what I know!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> dont tell her mate :thumbup1:
> 
> once you get said video in focus and close up enough you will become a powerlifter ...thats how it works


So thats how the powerlifting circuit works!! I knew those fat leotard wearing bald headed apes were perverted :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> So thats how the powerlifting circuit works!! I knew those fat leotard wearing bald headed apes were perverted :lol:


dude its all about the tard 

so you log on today with video of your gf naked ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> My bad mate, I thought it was weigh in the day before. Shows what I know!!


No tbf mate a lot of powerlifters will be say 3-4kg over their weigh in weight and cut water either for the week prior or the night before (sauna suits and hot baths) and then re hydrate before lifting. I've not tried it myself but its supposed to not affect strength much at all if you do it properly. Apparently need to drink about 5 or 6 bottles of Isotonic drink after youve weighed in.

I'm only adding in some conditioning work to get fitter really as I used to do a lot of jogging before I lifted weights. Hill sprints probably wont even burn 50kcalories each time I do em so...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your far better off keeping under the kg class limit weeks before than drop kg`s and get it wrong .

nothing wrong with being a bodybuilding powerlifter wannabe but all of these types of guys post videos of their birds doing all kinds of unspeakable things


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> your far better off keeping under the kg class limit weeks before than drop kg`s and get it wrong .
> 
> nothing wrong with being a bodybuilding powerlifter wannabe but all of these types of guys post videos of their birds doing all kinds of unspeakable things


 :lol: :lol: yeah maybe I'm not the real deal yet then


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*26/05/12*

*Wave 3 Week 2*

I'm half cut as I write this...........

*Flat Bench*

bar x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 8 (and a half) joint pb pretty happy with this given heat etc

*Incline BB Bench*

bar x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 6 all easy as they should be!

*Dips*

BW x 3 x 10

*Chins (hammer grip)*

BW x 8, 8, 6

*DB Rows*

From floor twisting body on way up lowering strict to full stretch (seem pretty awesome for lats)

20kg x 2 x 10 each artm

*Notes*

I'm steaming too much vbeer white wine and pims enjoy the rest of your weekend people


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Pims - You legend 

Still going well I see


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Pims - You legend
> 
> Still going well I see


The Pims ruined me :lol: went through about a litre of the stuff and didn't even feel like I had been drinking but was all over the shop. I had a barbie Fri, Sat & Sun and back to work today :-(

Yeah ticking along mate not competing till November and wanna hit well over 500 total by then (hopefully)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good job with the flat benching there chap! :thumbup1:

i'm guessing you left a big sweaty mark on the bench after though :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy, Wardy here...pimms...oooooh booy! headache stuff...I of course had my usual glass of wine and followed it with a cheeky little whisky...and errrr...a lot of sleep! pft.

Happy training dude..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good job with the flat benching there chap! :thumbup1:
> 
> i'm guessing you left a big sweaty mark on the bench after though :lol:


Cheers Paul my bench is slowly getting into the realms of mediocrity :lol:

and more like a stream of sweat mate lol makes it hard getting set up when your sliding along the bench!



Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy, Wardy here...pimms...oooooh booy! headache stuff...I of course had my usual glass of wine and followed it with a cheeky little whisky...and errrr...a lot of sleep! pft.
> 
> Happy training dude..


Elo Wardy :lol: I was actually pleasantly surprised when I woke up Sunday morning....No hangover! oooooo whiskey thats a bit naughty of you Flubs :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's happening Wardy sisters ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What's happening Wardy sisters ?


I dunno but whatever I ate/drank at the weekend has made me a right fat [email protected] Just weighed myself (admittedly after lunch) and was 88kg in trousers and shirt thats like a foreign number to me!! Squats tonight followed by some hill sprints though should help "turn some of this fat into muscle".


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*28/05/12*

*Wave 3 Week 2*

*Squats*

bar x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 5

105kg x 3

120kg x 3 urgh felt tough

132.5kg x 3 (happy to get required reps)

*SLDL*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

*Good Mornings*

narrow stance

40kg x 8, 8 lower back was too tight/pumped to do more :-(

Then 3 sets leg raises 10, 8, 7

3 sets of 12 each arm DB side bends 20kg

*Notes*

Well squats felt tough tonight and was happy to just get required reps and move on tbh... Probably not surprising after all the alcohol I drank on Sat. I also forgot my squatting trainers today which maybe affected me but atleast I got required reps 

Was supposed to do some hill sprints when I got back but Im ****ed so will do them tomorrow instead.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

100Kg is a good number to aim for initially


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *Squats*
> 
> bar x 10
> 
> ...


Ace squatting mate. Although it now means it's gonna take me even longer to catch up haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 100Kg is a good number to aim for initially


You mean 100kg bw? I'd be a mess if I was 100kg :lol: .... I just started using creatine about 5 days ago so I think the weight gain is due to that - also creatine and alcohol = big water gain especially when you're downing pint after pint of water cause you're dehydrated the next day like I was. I did also indulge in a lot of bangers and burgers over the weekend 



cub said:


> Ace squatting mate. Although it now means it's gonna take me even longer to catch up haha


Wasn't a great session for me tbf cub. Will be going for some pbs next week though as I've got 140 for max reps on squat and 180 for max reps on deads (will get recording of both for the UKM charity face off thing too). I'm gonna get a little extra rest and see what I can do on those sessions as I've got a deload week after so watch this space (even if i fail miserably going for pbs lol)


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> The Pims ruined me :lol: went through about a litre of the stuff and didn't even feel like I had been drinking but was all over the shop. I had a barbie Fri, Sat & Sun and back to work today :-(
> 
> Yeah ticking along mate not competing till November and wanna hit well over 500 total by then (hopefully)


Deffo on your way to do it.

Bit of a daft, off topic question... do you know how I'd get a notification to tell me someone has quoted me?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wasp said:


> Deffo on your way to do it.
> 
> Bit of a daft, off topic question... do you know how I'd get a notification to tell me someone has quoted me?


you dont you just gotta check the threads you post in , but its on the to do list when they change the add on`s .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah bw

bangers and burgers is good powerlifter diet


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> you dont you just gotta check the threads you post in , but its on the to do list when they change the add on`s .


Ah drat - I usually forget where I post lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wasp said:


> Ah drat - I usually forget where I post lol


you can subscribe or just do what i do and post bollocks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Went to do my hill sprints yesterday (day after squats) and I pulled up after 1 sprint up the hill :lol: felt like my quads were going to rip from the bone! Will try and get them done today after gym. Its press day today I've got my belt, my heeled trainers and going for max reps on 57.5 later which is most I've tried so I'm pretty pumped up for this


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I need to start getting cardio done too, got a serious chub going on lolol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> you can subscribe or just do what i do and post bollocks


my bollocks usually offends people haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wasp said:


> my bollocks usually offends people haha


mine have shrunk nobody sees them :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*30/05/12*

*Wave 3 Week 3*

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

30kg x 5

belt on

45kg x 5

57.5kg x 6! (or 7 I lost count but Ill call it 6)

*CGBP*

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5 all pretty comfortable

*Skull Crushers (standing)*

EZ bar x 10

+ 10kg x 10

+ 15kg x 10

*Chins (hammer grip)*

9, 8, 7

*DB Rows*

standing twisting body on way up

20kg each arm x 3 x 10 (nice and slow) grip was failing before lats were - probably up to 25kg next week though

*Notes*

Great pb for me on strict press tonight. Making good improvements on this exercise was struggling to get 6 on 50 only a few months ago. Mind I've not long been doing ohp so early quick progress should be expected I guess! Everything else was good. I've decided to do skull crushers as tricep exercise on ohp day as I'm doing dips on bench day and don't really wanna do them twice (especially with all the heavy pressing). I went to do my hill sprints again tonight and quads once again felt like they were gonna tear off I managed 3 but wisely stopped so wont do them again till next week probably

Next session is deadlifts and I'm going for max reps on 180 (even though deadlifts have been going absolutely terrible these last 4 or 5 weeks) because its a nice round figure and I want a ****ing deadlift pb ffs!! Ideally wanna do them Saturday and I might even sack off a big night out on Friday to get them done fresh and when I want to - and that is a huge commitment for me cause I don't miss big nights out lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i want 3 min at 180 .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i want 3 min at 180 .


I'm hoping for 5+ which is ridiculous seeing as 160 has felt heavy lately but where theres a will theres a way and all that. I'm doing them at another gym mind, as I've convinced myself the weights are lower at my usual gym as I've had sh1t deadlift session after sh1t deadlift session at that gym and I've been breaking other pbs which has fcked my head up lol so will be going for pb at my old gym Bobs probably


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

6 is the number big lad do not dis appoint :nono:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> 6 is the number big lad do not dis appoint :nono:


lol Ill do my best :surrender:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy  Wardy here...checking in for the weekend.....have a good one, don't drink too much, eat your greens and hug your gf...

Good man! carry on...toodles


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy  Wardy here...checking in for the weekend.....have a good one, don't drink too much, eat your greens and hug your gf...
> 
> Good man! carry on...toodles


Elo sis  I'm being pressured into going out tonight, already been bombarded with texts saying that I'm a let down cause they've planned taxi around me coming etc (its in Reading - I'm in Aldershot about 30 miles away) this is what I have to deal with when I try avoid a night out!! Think I may just turn phone off later and get a sports massage  I wanna be fresh for tomorrows deadlift pb attempt........ You got any plans for weekend flubby?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*02/06/12*

So went to gym earlier as planned and avoided yesterdays night out 

*Wave 3 Week 3*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

belt on chalked up

140kg x 3

160kg x 2

180kg x 4 pb (last one was ugly) vid to follow

*Good Mornings*

40kg x 4 x 8 (2 sets wide, 2 sets narrow stance)

*Leg raises*

BW x 3 x 10

*Notes*

So went for max reps on 180 earlier got a pb but was hoping for 5+ tbh! I'm sure 180 has felt lighter than that before so actually quite happy I grinded out 4 reps in the end. My legs were shaking like fck which I've never had before so thinking hammies might be a bit fatigued and/or still adjusting to good mornings twice a week. Also might be because I'm getting in a better position when I deadlift now compared to what I used to so using legs more and they're not used to it? Not sure but I reckon there defo 5 or 6 there on a good day because even 160 felt a bit heavy today. Its the most I've been up to since my comp which is about 4 months ago now too - I might throw in a single after deadlifts a bit heavier than my final set every now and again just to get used to pulling heavier weights more regularly.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Boom!!! Good work mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great work Wardy and well done blowing out the night out. I know that's more difficult for you than lifting PBs. SO Well done mate !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice work wardy .

now you can get drunk :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

NOICCE!!!!! and eeeeoooouuufffffffff at the same time....and well done on not going out the night before...I just very skillfully avoided drinking a second glass of wine tonight by shoving the bottle back in the fridge and running like a pork chop away from the bin after a really fat greedy git ate FIVE!!! and couldn't face another one so decided to throw it away!!!

errrmmm? not sure that made sense but .....ah well, you know what I mean right? lol..

Fab lifting there Wardy...not that I would know, but if it helps any I like your t-shirt? :blink: :laugh:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

That gym looks good mate, you ever make it for a session at the strongman gym you posted?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers people 

Gonna get drunk tonight bench session can wait. Yeah Tass is hard me to stay in as you know so thanks! Haha yeah Flubs its my horrible brown faded gym tee 

Not yet Mike its on my to do list wanna get my base numbers up a bit first (especially OHP!)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*06/06/12*

*Wave 3 week 3*

Diet has been worse than terrible all weekend went out Sunday ended up wayyyyyyyyy too drunk threw up a few times couldn't eat properly Mon or Tues. Went back to work today and got handed 1 months notice, Life sucks ayyy! Wanted to take out some anger down the gym anyway..

*Bench*

bar x 20

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 3

95kg x 7!!! pb wtf it must have been the anger no other explanation lol

*Incline DB Bench*

17.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 8, 8

*Chins (hammer)*

8, 7, 6

*Notes*

A short session head not really in it but I got a p fcking b somehow on the bench (previous best 6 reps)!! Alright my a$$ was off the bench on last rep or two but its repping out and I was angry so didn't give a sh1t  After that I couldn't be assed with the workout in all honesty and after the weekends diet I'm just amazed I managed a pb! I've wanted 5 on 100 for ages and think I may have cracked it now (touch wood). Might do squats tomorrow actually. Its 140 for reps I'm not expecting miracles on squats they're a bit more unforgiving than bench but I'll see how it goes and try and carb up as much as poss tonight and tomorrow


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Wardeeeeeee....hummmmm...that weekend! oh boy! sounds baaaaad man...throwing up and stuff...yeuks! but

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

WAY TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... :bounce:

You will find something Wardy....you will..take care mister...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Beers on ginger bollocks for now then


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

just having a catch up mate, training looks to be going well, sorry to hear about your job, have you had ascout about to see whats about?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate! Hope things work out.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers people  I'm just checking how much holiday I have left as we speak :whistling: Also been told I can take a bit of time off for interviews etc should they come gonna take a few days off next week I think and get everything organised and look at my options. This wasn't the place I wanted to be for the rest of my life anyway but it was a kinda comfy job mostly nice people working here etc but onwards and upwards!! Been told I will get a glowing reference from our company secretary/financial accountant already, which cheered me up a wee bit.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hope it goes your way fella , not good jobless and skint .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got an interview on Tuesday for an accounts assistant position in payroll department  Its a biggie for me as its what I want to get into, its a growing company and they train you on the job! Just completely jinxed it now but I'm feeling good about giving it my best shot!

In other news some guy was going around Sunday night taking photos and just put a load up on fbook of which I was in one :lol: it explains a lot about why I don't remember anything from 2 onwards and was sick etc I looked absolutely cnuted! (me on right incase you didn't realise cause my mate doesn't look too sober himself haha)

View attachment 85489


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a great look............NOT


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's a great look............NOT


lol its shocking was in a very bad way never again!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> lol its shocking was in a very bad way never again!!


How many more times will you say those words. Thousands of times for me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterdays session..

*09/06/12*

*Wave 3 Week 3*

*Squats*

bar x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 5

110kg x 5

125kg x 3

140kg x 4 (went for max reps defo no more in bank today)

*SLDL*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

*Chins ups (hammer)*

BW x 2 x 8

*Notes*

So had a session yesterday plan was go up to 140 for max reps and try get 5+ but it wasn't to be. I'm sure 125 felt easier when I got 9 on that a few weeks back so possibly not the best day for me. Previous best is 3 x 145 before my last comp so doesn't seem like I'm making great progress on my squat. Hopefully with the introduction of front squats into my routine since about 4 weeks ago it will help my back squat come along.

If I don't see much improvement in sq/deads I might take them out and run something different but keep pressing to 5/3/1 as its improving really well on this routine.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Good squats bud.

You also got balls posting that pic up lolol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

First of all that pic is honking!

Second, good session mate really good squatting, you did an extra rep than me on 140 you Cnut! Lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> *First of all that pic is honking!*
> 
> Second, good session mate really good squatting, you did an extra rep than me on 140 you Cnut! Lol


Agreed :lol:

Oh well in that case I'm happy :lol: you did 10 on 130 recently though mate so you'll smash 4 on 140 with ease another day! I'm confident I can do 5 or 6 on 140 on a better day which would be better progress  still about 5 months or so till next comp so numbers better start improving quicker :cursing: If I get 500+ total I'll be happy I think. The way its going atm I can possibly see something like 170/115/215 by then (I hope!) and anymore would be a bonus to get me closer to my semi-longterm goal of 550 total 

Got my job interview tomorrow at 10AM so its back to interview prep now and early night  A bit nervous but pretty much got my plan of action sorted for most questions just gotta memorise a few things about what the company does so can spin em off like its second nature


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck with the interview bud


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck for the job


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck for the job Wardy

and good squatting there too pal


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers fellas will update on how it went tommorrow along with my OHP session. Its with 2 women which I think is good for me always feel more confident getting interviewed by women (obv blokes are mirrin' my looks and charm pmsl) so I'll be dressed to impress  Normally goes one of two ways for me I clam up and don't answer Qs as detailed as I should or I just dribble out endless rubbish. Tomoz I will be staying concise and enthusiastic with my answers (thats the plan)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck ben


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Agreed :lol:
> 
> Oh well in that case I'm happy :lol: you did 10 on 130 recently though mate so you'll smash 4 on 140 with ease another day! I'm confident I can do 5 or 6 on 140 on a better day which would be better progress  still about 5 months or so till next comp so numbers better start improving quicker :cursing: If I get 500+ total I'll be happy I think. The way its going atm I can possibly see something like 170/115/215 by then (I hope!) and anymore would be a bonus to get me closer to my semi-longterm goal of 550 total
> 
> Got my job interview tomorrow at 10AM so its back to interview prep now and early night  A bit nervous but pretty much got my plan of action sorted for most questions just gotta memorise a few things about what the company does so can spin em off like its second nature


good luck today mate.

stick with wendlers for a bit, i reckon the first couple of waves you wont feel like youve made that much progress because you start light and are lifting weights that you know you can manage.

but imo its the next few waves where youll start to lift heavier and start noticing results, thought id stick my 2 pence in


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> good luck today mate.
> 
> stick with wendlers for a bit, i reckon the first couple of waves you wont feel like youve made that much progress because you start light and are lifting weights that you know you can manage.
> 
> but imo its the next few waves where youll start to lift heavier and start noticing results, thought id stick my 2 pence in


Agreed, it says in the book it's for a long tern strength gain, not a quick fix, so I reckon you need to stick to the plan long term.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you get the job at Maccy Ds brah?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont wanna tempt fate but interview went really well! Abit annoying I spent ages learning about the CIS and she then explained it to me early in interview grrrr lol but atleast i understood what she was saying i guess. Overall very happy with how i sold myself and i find out on Thurs if ive got it! The offices are very modern theres a cafe on the business park and would you believe it a bowling green??! Its in elstead if anyone knows that area its very posh! I have no motivation to go into work tomorrow (had last two days as holiday i had to take) or any otger day tbh....

Bongon and mike i will give it another few months but i am on to my 4th month of routine now! I wanna go gym tonight but really dont have much emergy as didnt get great night sleep. Hmmm might have coffee and get ohp session done or might just wait till.tomoz.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some warrior rage :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> get some warrior rage :thumbup1:


lol I opted for eastenderz and a cuppa tea. My appetite is even more sh1t than usual atm. Just cooked my rice and chilli con, force fed about half of it and threw rest in bin. Will stuff an oats & whey bar or two down me before I leave work as got my OHP session to do tonight. Tonight is first session of Wave 4 for me. Just recalculated numbers for this wave and they do look a bit scarey so wish me luck! I've not even been eating a lot lately and still 87.5kg in shirt and trousers this morning so I think my 82.5kg lifting days are over :crying:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome news about the job mate, great stuff


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> awesome news about the job mate, great stuff


Just been called back. Apparently they are not interviewing others tomorrow and have offered me a job!! I applied for permanent role in payroll department but I've been offered a 6 month temp-perm contract starting in Payroll and then moving to accounts as an accounts assistant - 3 months of each. Quite a strange offer, I've got my recruiter going back and asking about likelihood of going permanent etc now and should find out more later today.

But I've been offered a ****ing job!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats Wardy. What a result

Think companies are doing these short contracts as it's easier to get rid of people if they need to.

You should still get the same benefits as staff though. Just no real job-security. Just the way things are at the min


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done mate


----------



## PendleLAD (Jan 26, 2011)

Good to see that you are heading in the accounts direction mate! Working and studying makes AAT a hell of a lot easier


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

So us recruitment consultants CAN find you a job ehhh??? 

Good one either way


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Congrats Wardy. What a result
> 
> Think companies are doing these short contracts as it's easier to get rid of people if they need to.
> 
> You should still get the same benefits as staff though. Just no real job-security. Just the way things are at the min


Yeah you're right mate seems this way a lot now. After asking they've basically said its 6 months moving to permanent as long as I prove myself so its in my own hands now!



PendleLAD said:


> Good to see that you are heading in the accounts direction mate! Working and studying makes AAT a hell of a lot easier


Yeah mate its the first interview I've managed to get for an accounts assistant type role, so hard to even get a look in with no A levels or degree and as I'm not actually studying AAT yet it makes it even harder. Actually wondering how the fck I managed it tbh lol... But I will be studying AAT now alongside this job


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> So us recruitment consultants CAN find you a job ehhh???
> 
> Good one either way


There are some good ones - I'm sure you're one of the good ones too


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Started my 4th wave of Wendlers tonight. Was a lazy session but a session nonetheless!

*13/06/12*

*Wave 4 Week 1*

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

30kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

belt on

52.5kg x 5

*Close Grip Bench*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*DB Rows (standing)*

25kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Done

*Notes*

Didn't feel particularly strong tonight so just hit required reps and left it. I've decided to not up my numbers for deadlift this wave and probably won't until it starts to go better. If I nail 5 or 6 on 180 this wave on week 3 I'll up. Added to my sq/be/press as normal though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

AAT are my initials.

Don't study me. I am a complex fellow


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> AAT are my initials.
> 
> Don't study me. I am a complex fellow


 :lol: seems you can study anything these days wouldn't be surprised if you're on a syllabus somewhere! (I wouldn't have the brainz to study ya)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am on the sillybus


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: seems you can study anything these days wouldn't be surprised if you're on a syllabus somewhere! (I wouldn't have the brainz to study ya)


hes on the silly bus licking the back window :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterday's session..

*14/06/12*

*Wave 4 Week 1*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 2 x 8

120kg x 5

belt on

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

*Shrugs*

70kg x 10

90kg x 2 x 8

*Front Squats*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 7 or 8 - dumped it was feeling ****ed for some reason!

*Notes*

Didn't get a lot done yesterday but was feeling completely fcked! Deadlifts I was struggling with set up as I always do at this gym (convinced weights are smaller/lower to floor) but I got the reps done without tooooooo much strain. Kinda got a bit lost with workout and ran outer time so didn't do my goodmornings or ab work. Was sweating my tits off as well for some reason.

I might try and get bench done at my bros comp on Sunday if theres a bit of time/space in warm up room for me to have a sneaky session 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

First session since Thursday

*18/06/12*

*Wave 4 Week 1*

*Bench*

bar x 20

40kg x 10

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 9 (failed 10th was close though)

*Incline DB Bench*

20kg x 10

25kg x 2 x 10

*Dips*

BW x 3 x 10

*Pullups (wide grip)*

BW x 3 x 5

*DB Rows (standing)*

25kg x 3 x 10 each arm

*Notes*

So a decent enough session to start the week considering was drinking till early morning on Saturday after the footy. I'm getting close to my little target of 10 on 90 I'm sure I'll have it soon enough as pressing is going well recently!

I've swapped hammer chins for wide grip pullups as I'm weaker on them. Went 3 x 5 today will go 3 x 6 next week, 3 x 7 week after etc etc try and make some progress on these.

Squat day tomorrow I'm tempted to go for a pb max reps on 130 but probably not the best idea I'll see how I feel


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pb pb pb do it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> pb pb pb do it


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm it does give me an excuse to eat some crap food tomorrow. Maybe a packet of jaffa cakes in the afternoon after lunch 'to fuel my workout'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm it does give me an excuse to eat some crap food tomorrow. Maybe a packet of jaffa cakes in the afternoon after lunch 'to fuel my workout'


make it 2 packets


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

That's more like it:thumb: I want to hear more positive thinking from you, young man. Get those weights shifted!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope they're all paused!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hope they're all paused!


just press pause on the video its easier ....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> make it 2 packets


I'll need 2 cups of tea for that 



Mingster said:


> That's more like it:thumb: I want to hear more positive thinking from you, young man. Get those weights shifted!!


I'm tryin Ming, I'm tryin :lol: Have I been filling up my journal with negativity lately then? I'm going through the slightly depressing transition from newbie lifter.... where beginner gains dry up lol. But it does make every PB a lot sweeter I gotta admit


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hope they're all paused!


Just cause you didn't press 87.5 yesterday :lol: It just so happens week 1 was max reps on 87.5 today (or did I choose that weight for another reason :whistling: )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

haha bastard


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

No I had a bad day. I am one ahead of you, though I have a **** divisional record hahaha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> No I had a bad day. I am one ahead of you, though I have a **** divisional record hahaha


Had a bad day? Thats sounds familiar actually :lol:

And yeah you've gotta record I haven't so welldone


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

It just had to be 87.5kg! I must be psychic!

Good session as usual. Pressings coming on well!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Changed the name of my journal as I'm not working up to my first PL comp anymore (though totals not far off it lol) just so everyone knows 

Tonights session will have to be swifty as I gotta get home for the footy (KO at 7.45 for anyone that didn't know).


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

What made you go off a comp?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> What made you go off a comp?


No I'm still training to compete. Just already had a go at 2 comps now and previous thread title said I was working towards first comp which isn't true lol...Next comp I wanna do is November


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So firstly welldone to England for getting through the group. Average performances so far but we're in the quarters so bring it on!!

*19/06/12*

*Wave 4 Week 1*

*Squats*

bar x some

60kg x 2 x 8

belt on

100kg x 5

115kg x 5

130kg x 6 - wasn't happy with form so left it at 6

*SLDL*

60kg x 10

75kg x 8

Had to get back for footy but tbh lower back was really throbbing anyway

*Notes*

I did get a recording of my top set on squats but phones being ghey. Not happy with my form again lol. I've been making a conscious effort to push hips back before going in the hole and so leaning forward a bit but today it all felt abit wrong. I was wearing my flat soles for first time in about 4 or 5 weeks which might have thrown me off. Struggling to hit depth too which is strange for me.

Lower back was pumping and hurting after SLDL not sure I'm doing them completely right if anyone has any good tutorial videos on these then let us know...

I'll post up vid of squats when I can get it to work and hopefully get some critique from you harsh [email protected] 

Feel beaten up need a good nights sleep and rest day tomorrow


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice squats buddy

even nicer avi


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got my contract through for new job and found out my hours...............its not good!

8.30 - 5.30 Mon-Thurs and my early finish on a Friday is.....................................wait for it............................................5pm :cursing:

This all means I have to get the 0640 train in the morning and then 0720 bus to get to work on time. So I'll be getting up at 0545 as opposed to 0715 like I do now :no::no:

Training could be affected till I get used to it and get to bed by 10 (normally in bed 11.30-12ish) to make sure I get 7+ hours sleep.

I need to pass my driving test - its now a priority!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get a moped


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes moped or 125 cheap as chips .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah im thinking of getting a 125 you know. What do i.need a passed theory test and then a test that allows 50cc-125 right?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah im thinking of getting a 125 you know. What do i.need a passed theory test and then a test that allows 50cc-125 right?


Provisional license and CBT


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Just got my contract through for new job and found out my hours...............its not good!
> 
> 8.30 - 5.30 Mon-Thurs and my early finish on a Friday is.....................................wait for it............................................5pm :cursing:
> 
> ...


Aw didums!

Want to swap jobs? 

I'm up at 5:45 for a 6:20 bus into town.

Get to work for 7:00 don't finish till 6:00 and my early finish on a friday is, Ah wait I don't have one! 

I'm back at 7:00pm ish depending on traffic or 8ish if I go for drinks OR if I actually decide to go to the gym I'm back at 10pm for a sh!t,shower, shave and bed lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

think its 80 quid for a days cbt you need a provisional licence .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Provisional license and CBT


Do you need a theory now? I didn't when I got my 50cc, just did a CBT and that was it (drove up a one way street and still past, lol) but that was years ago now.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Do you need a theory now? I didn't when I got my 50cc, just did a CBT and that was it (drove up a one way street and still past, lol) but that was years ago now.


No theory for up to 125cc.

To get full licence you need to do it (just done mine 100% clever bastard)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> No theory for up to 125cc.
> 
> To get full licence you need to do it (just done mine 100% clever bastard)


I got my theory first time, but failed my first practical. Wardy, driving is awesome, life changing. I'd definitely go for it even if you didn't need it for your job.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So what do.i.need to.get my provisional or just send off for.it?

Yeah greenspin ive been wanting to do it for years i actually passed my theory and had about 10 driving lessons 3 or 4 years ago (theory has expired). Im happy enough on a 125 for a year till ive paid for some studies.

Anyone got any recommendations for 125s? Something easy to drive reasonably quick and.cheap lol might be asking alot here...... i.dont have a clue about bikes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Apply for provisional here

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/motoring/driverlicensing/needaneworupdatedlicence/dg_10012514


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What do you fancy. A proper bike or a scooter?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks mate. No i want a proper bike. What happens in winter then would you.still ride and only not ride on icey days? Rain is.ok im guessing? Complete noob here haha

im kinda worried about coming off it seems everyones come off atleast once


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ice and snow a no no. Rain is fine. Just need all the right gear.

What type you like

View attachment 86440


View attachment 86441


View attachment 86442


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

View attachment 86443


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Aw didums!
> 
> Want to swap jobs?
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess thats just office life. I've been spoilt with my 9-5 here. Literally just live for the weekends and try and survive during the week :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ice and snow a no no. Rain is fine. Just need all the right gear.
> 
> What type you like
> 
> ...


I like all 3 of those. The third one looks maybe the most comfortable/easy to ride?

So basically once it gets to about November time the bike will be useless?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I like all 3 of those. The third one looks maybe the most comfortable/easy to ride?
> 
> So basically once it gets to about November time the bike will be useless?


You're less likely to fall off a car :tongue: but I'd say if it's icy a car is just as useless. I dunno if you can get wheel chains for bikes, but if you can I guess you'd be able to do just as much as you would in a car. You can even get nice heated grips for them cold nights/day (I didn't have any, but I wanted to cry most night I drove home in winter due to freezing hands and face).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The third one is the bike I've got. It's the cheapest, most comfortable bike.

Yamaha YBR-125 http://www.wokingyamaha.com/yamaha-locator-new.aspx?itemid=262241

Also look at the Honda CBF-125 http://www.honda.co.uk/motorcycles/125cc/#!/cbf125/

Yamaha are doing £99 down 0% finance if your credit ratings any good

I think there was only 2 or three weeks in the whole year when I didn't ride


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U will get a second hand ybr for next to nothing though mate. They are relatively bullet proof and MOST ppl fall off in their first year lol. My personal opinion would be to get one that's just past it's first mot (3 yrs old) so any issues have been ironed out already hopefully, then get it looked at by a mate? Or someone who knows a bit.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

As for quick u will get a good 70 maybe 80mph out of a 125, trust me that feels quick on a bike (at first anyway)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> You're less likely to fall off a car :tongue: but I'd say if it's icy a car is just as useless. I dunno if you can get wheel chains for bikes, but if you can I guess you'd be able to do just as much as you would in a car. You can even get nice heated grips for them cold nights/day (I didn't have any, but I wanted to cry most night I drove home in winter due to freezing hands and face).


Heated grips sound awesome  I'm just trying to figure out how much use I'd get out of it really...



Tassotti said:


> The third one is the bike I've got. It's the cheapest, most comfortable bike.
> 
> Yamaha YBR-125 http://www.wokingyamaha.com/yamaha-locator-new.aspx?itemid=262241
> 
> ...


I do really like the look of that 3rd bike you know. So I'm guessing the usual morning frost etc is OK just the black ice youve gotta watch for (and obv snow)?

How much did you pay for it? How many miles do you get outer bikes generally? And is it worth looking for a second hand one?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I paid £2400 brand new on the road. It's pocket money to me, but look at fatstuff's posts.

2nd hand is a good idea. The bikes are bullet proof . Run forever


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used/bikes/postcode/gu11up/radius/60/cc-from/125cc/quicksearch/true/cc-to/125cc/page/1


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolute fcukin bargain !!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201225476135638/sort/default/usedbikes/cc-from/125cc/cc-to/125cc/quicksearch/true/postcode/gu11up/radius/60/page/7?logcode=p


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Absolute fcukin bargain !!!
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201225476135638/sort/default/usedbikes/cc-from/125cc/cc-to/125cc/quicksearch/true/postcode/gu11up/radius/60/page/7?logcode=p


I just looked at that one myself looks abit too good to be true?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I just looked at that one myself looks abit too good to be true?


I think it's a mistake. Look at the blurb and ir says 1699 ono


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think it's a mistake. Look at the blurb and ir says 1699 ono


Yeah i see that. I dont have cash right now i might go gor a new one i can still sell for 1500 in 2 or 3 years by looks of it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

£100 per month..Job done..Under Warranty..No worries


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just renewed my bike and car tax.

Bike £16 for year

Car £225 for year !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Youve sold it for me sweeeet im dead excited now 

useless cnuts at dvla been trying to ring for over an hour too bust to take my call and hangs up on me.... god helplines give me rage


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Insurance is fcuk all too lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterday's session

*21/06/12*

*Wave 4 Week 2*

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

should have done a set or two here but for some reason didn't...

45kg x 3

57.5kg x 5 - required reps 3 wasn't meant to go for a rep pb but then decided I would, and then quickly decided I wouldn't when it felt heavy lol

*CGBP*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

*Wide Grip Pullups*

BW x 3 x 5

*Notes*

Everything felt a bit heavy last night. Mondays session took quite abit outer me I think. Got 60kg for reps on strict press next week (most I would of been up to) I'll see how many I can get and film it as I haven't filmed any of my OHP before (it won't be very exciting admittedly).

Last day at work today before hell next week and 5.45 wake up calls :no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your close grip is almost as strong as normal bench !?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Your close grip is almost as strong as normal bench !?


Yeah not far off really i think i could do maybe 5 on 90 close grip and best standard grip is 8 on 90 so far but ive never pushed close grip to failure so i dont really know.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW! Your chest is really weak !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Pish who needs a strong chest for a bench press anyway....my front delts are weak though i reckon and probably not getting enough outer set up


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I paid £2400 brand new on the road. It's pocket money to me, but look at fatstuff's posts.
> 
> 2nd hand is a good idea. The bikes are bullet proof . Run forever


buy wardy a bike with your pocket money:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> buy wardy a bike with your pocket money:laugh:


Charity starts at home.........and bloody well stays there !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> WOW! Your chest is really weak !


he is natty scum unlike us gods among men :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Absolute fcukin bargain !!!
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201225476135638/sort/default/usedbikes/cc-from/125cc/cc-to/125cc/quicksearch/true/postcode/gu11up/radius/60/page/7?logcode=p


Fookin hair dryer!The only 999 that will be good for is an ambulance


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Fookin hair dryer!The only 999 that will be good for is an ambulance


your only bitter coz if you sat on it the cnut would snap in half :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor little bastard struggles under my large frame

View attachment 86646


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> he is natty scum unlike us gods among men :thumbup1:


I am lower than natty scum


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I am lower than natty scum


you`ll be superman soon


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick little phone update went to my old girly gym managed to do deadlifts without matts and not getting told off for a change lol

deads

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

Belt on

130kg x 3

150kg x 3

170kg x 7 (pb i think) gotta vid any way of uploading from phone?

Front squats

no squat rack at this crappy gym so had to clean bar up

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 6 pb clean i guess as ive never really done them

notes

deadlifts felt solid wasnt plannin on going for max reps but was with mate i hadnt trained with in a while so thought id go for it  i thought i had done 8 but was 7 mighta had one more rep but it wudnt have been pretty anyway. Fronties were hard hammies were feeling it cleans were fun though lol

i went for a sports massage after with a guy a mate recommended. First time ive had one **** he beat **** outer me did lower back glutes hammies and hips felt real good for it after though


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so your saying a bloke bashed your glutes in and it felt good???? :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds like a reet gay gym:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your first massage and you ask him to massage your bum :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> your first massage and you ask him to massage your bum :thumb:


you think he got a happy ending? or at least a digit up the buttocks? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i always worry about getting an erection in them kind of situations, if im full of test and lying on my front anyway i will get a hardon so if im being wriggled around so my junk is rubbing the bed thing its almost inevitable. I almost got one when i had a back doctor trying to pop my rib back in, she was a petite little asian bird, she basically mounted me and jumped up and down. Good job it was pre steroids lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> your first massage and you ask him to massage your bum :thumb:


Wardy...it's mini me wardy here....whilst I totally uphold the "let's go for a massage" brigade...I.....I.....errrr...well....heee heee...ahem....ah well...whatever....

snigger snigger...hands over face laughing furiously at the image presented...heeeee heeee...ahem...soz...yeah, yeah, massaging your glutes and hams, yeah, cool and all that...

:lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

For some reason i thought my post wudny be ridiculed thats what happens.when.i.post on phone i.dont reread things lol..... Well he offered to massage my glutes i jus said lower bacl.hips.and.hammies but he seemed to insist on.glutes :lol: basically dug his elbow into various areas (yeah yeah not.the bum.hole) and moved my leg around it was rather painful! He reassured me he had a wife and kids whilst he was doing it lol they came.home during massage actually was a bit strange as i was face down in their front room haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> For some reason i thought my post wudny be ridiculed thats what happens.when.i.post on phone i.dont reread things lol..... Well he offered to massage my glutes i jus said lower bacl.hips.and.hammies but he seemed to insist on.glutes :lol: basically dug his elbow into various areas (yeah yeah not.the bum.hole) and moved my leg around it was rather painful! He reassured me he had a wife and kids whilst he was doing it lol they came.home during massage actually was a bit strange as i was face down in their front room haha


it was in his house :mellow:

he moved your leg (presumably to gain better access to certain areas of "glute")

And stuck his elbow right in there did he


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so his wife and kids came home to see you face down pants pulled up yer crack and an elbow circulating your ring .

no wonder kids grow up and wear skinny jeans ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

> i'm glad it wasnt just me that thought this was a bit strange....
> 
> Wardy.... your being groomed  :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i'm glad it wasnt just me that thought this was a bit strange....
> 
> Wardy.... your being groomed  :thumbup1:


i think it was his sister and her kids its a ploy to make him feel at ease then when wardy is face down the hand cuffs and ankle shackles come out pool ball in mouth and BAM raped :lol:

btw wardy how do you know this dude ? did he just say pop round and ill massage your glutes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LMFAO....just lmfao


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i'm glad it wasnt just me that thought this was a bit strange....
> 
> Wardy.... your being groomed  :thumbup1:


I'm not so sure about this cos he is old enough to know how to comb his hair surely :whistling:

MorningWardy!!!!! ickle Wardy here....happy training for this week sir....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just lol at some of the above posts proper wet myself :lol: it was a completely normal and legit sports massage :innocent:

Howya doin mini me?? 1st day at new job today damn I gotta headache. I'm surrounded by crazy loud women I swear they are all mad!! No chance of UKMing at work now either due to desk position :crying:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Quick little phone update went to my old girly gym managed to do deadlifts without matts and not getting told off for a change lol
> 
> deads
> 
> ...


Heres top set deads on 170 from last session. I actually counted 8 when I was repping (which is what I wanted) but was 7 probably another rep or 2 (at a pinch) but try and avoid messy squat and deads reps if possible! Last time I was down this girly gym I did 170 x 8 but from 3 or 4 inches off floor (3 matts) which does make it a lot easier so I'm pretty happy with the bar speed on these.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice lifting there mister....lol at myself...pft...as if I know..hee heee....

Well done for your first day at work Wardy..good man....desk job....me too...I've got into the habit of resting my mouse pointy thing on th minimise button and if anyone approaches I just casually click and down it goes, lol...up down up down, it's like a flippin' weather man! lol......

Crazy women hey? good job you can come into your journal where there aren't any then isn't it? :whistling: hee heee...see what I did there? :laugh:....toodles...


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Hot blonde on the left!

Shag her immediately!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

good lifting too


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Noice lifting there mister....lol at myself...pft...as if I know..hee heee....
> 
> Well done for your first day at work Wardy..good man....desk job....me too...I've got into the habit of resting my mouse pointy thing on th minimise button and if anyone approaches I just casually click and down it goes, lol...up down up down, it's like a flippin' weather man! lol......
> 
> Crazy women hey? good job you can come into your journal where there aren't any then isn't it? :whistling: hee heee...see what I did there? :laugh:....toodles...


Thanks flubby 

Yeah desk job... well my desk is in a very dangerous position I won't be attempting the minimize trick for a while atleast lol. Its like a circle of computers on payroll dept and mine is in the gangway where everyone walks past and every manager can see my screen from their desk basically. Was strange at my last place I was only one who trained at this place there are 3 or 4 other blokes into their weight training and one woman. I was talking in the lunch room to some guy who said another guy in the office can squat 200kg for reps I said to him I'm not being funny but I doubt he is going very deep and some woman jumps in and says they are all below parallel I train with him....lol she told me!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all i seen was a bird doing smith machine squats well kind of squats :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looked like hack squats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Looked like hack squats


yeah your right , she either knows her stuff or knows nowt .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I do luv a blonde cutie though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I do luv a blonde cutie though


get your ass back to work then :lol:

and i want a job :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So not trained since sat too tired after work. Also skipped breakfast all this week. Gonna use this "opportunity" to get back down to 82-83kg as my appetite has been ****. Also not gonna bother training now till Monday use it as an early deload week (i was on week 2)and start back on week 1 on Monday.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Enjoy your week off!

Will u have to / be able to fit your work around lifting in future ? X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> So not trained since sat too tired after work. Also skipped breakfast all this week. Gonna use this "opportunity" to get back down to 82-83kg as my appetite has been ****. Also not gonna bother training now till Monday use it as an early deload week (i was on week 2)and start back on week 1 on Monday.


A rest is good. but naughty naughty on the skipping brekkie...tsk...consider yourself told off!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> So not trained since sat too tired after work. Also skipped breakfast all this week. Gonna use this "opportunity" to get back down to 82-83kg as my appetite has been ****. Also not gonna bother training now till Monday use it as an early deload week (i was on week 2)and start back on week 1 on Monday.


Yeah starting a new job always takes it out of me. Enjoy the time off


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bin the job off. It's interfering with training


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Bin the job off. It's interfering with training


My thoughts exactly!! X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So no training at all this week then ....?

Would have thought you'd be in all weekend to make up for slacking off during the week

Pis5-Head Pis5-Head !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah queenie job has stopped training so far and i know flubs most important meal of the day and all that :/

Tass i.wish i could just bin off the.job lol...i did my cbt yesterday and passed it somehow though did get a strike for stalling in dangerous position after about 2 mins of test run but managed to.avoid any other major mistakes. Went and bought a bike today decided to go for the ybr125 2500 quid got service and tax chucked in and 20% off gear but still spent 400 quid on the boots gloves lid jacket and trousers but better be protected especially as im not that confident on a bike yet despite passing my cbt lol..

Should get to.pick up my bike on weds/thurs cant wait so excited  this will also mean i get almost 2 hours extra sleep in morning before work and can go to any of the local gyms i fancy 

training should get back.to.normal once i get bike ive not trained in over a week now i might try a session tomorrow after work if im not to shagged!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kin 'ell. You don't messs about do you.

What colour ybr did you go for ?

Deffo want all the right gear


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on passing your cbt even though you cant fail it :laugh:

glad your getting things sorted mate .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done getting all that sorted so soon. Yeah, the cbt is a doddle, lol. Good thing they have it in place though as else mega-super lunatics might pass and be let on the road behind/on top of a motor :tongue:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw someone fail the CBT. The instructors wouldn't let them on the road....lol

Wardy, ride like every other mofo on the road (and pedestrians/dogs etc) are out to kill you.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the cbt is good for understanding road position and awareness but yeah very hard to fail although my.instructor was close to pulling me back from road after the stalls lol. My instructor was really good to be fair and didnt get too ****ed off with me considering i cut a corner stalled and was forgetting to turn indicator off 90% of time.....

I went for the midnight black ybr125 (would link it but on phone) i did like the ybf (i think it was) with a more sporty look and bit more speed but **** paying 4-5k on a 125!!

I might go and check out the strongman gym near me this weekend now and make it my regular gym now im on the road


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes go check it out be a strongman and eat pies


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done m8 u will enjoy the ride !!! Get them 'L's on and go for a nice long ride !! This is when u will really start learning. I miss my bike lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got the same bike as me Wardy !!!! Yeah buddy !!!!

I got 72 mph downhill with a tail-wind .....

I got 37 going uphill with a front-wind .....hhahaha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I cant wsit to.take it for a spin! Haha quality Tass i thought you had the custom for some reason... Bloke in shop told me he got 83 outer his down a hill probably lying the [email protected]! Though 70mph is fine for.me and im abit smaller than you so.might eek out a few extra mph lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah exactly. I think 83 might be bending the truth slightly, but you should get 75.

Tell you what though, that feels fcuking fast on a 125.

Did you sit on the yzf at all ? Really tall bike. I could barely touch the ground. Mind you I do have short legs. It's pretty much the same bike as the ybr in a pretty dress.

They do look cool though and you may get a second look, but when they hear it, you would just get laughed at.

You made a good choice. Just take it easy. If there's any sort of manoeuvre your not sure about, don't do it. Stay safe

I think the custom is really ugly


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah exactly. I think 83 might be bending the truth slightly, but you should get 75.
> 
> Tell you what though, that feels fcuking fast on a 125.
> 
> ...


U didnt sit on the yzf no loved the look of it but a big bike for a 125 and didnt even wanna get tempted to buy it at 5 grand! Think its quicker too 8000rpm to the ybrs 6000rpm dunno if its top end is.any different mind.... Yeah ill be a safe rider (i hope) wont be doing anything stupid i dont plan.on falling off it though that might be very optimistic lol!

I think the ybr looks nice yeah didnt like the custom either its like an old american style cruiser but a 125.....

But yeah on to.my lifting ive not weighed myself in about 2 weeks but abs are showing despute not training as ive not eaten much at all still dont feel like trainibg either....might go.tomoz but i doubt it  ill get back to it soon enough though atleast ill be fresh i guess


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tried to have a session tonight in garage i'm just so ****ed I was out of breath muscles were exhausted I'm gonna weigh myself at weekend pretty sure I've lost weight.

I went up to 60kg on back squat felt heavy and knackering lol then went up to 40kg on some fronts 40kg on some close grip bench and did 10 chin ups :lol: that was my session feel so mentally and physically drained not gonna bother training again till weekend. Probably only been taking in about 1500 kcalories for last week or two combined with stress and lack of sleep and its left me ****ed.

I'll update again once I've got my bike  and might have a session worth putting up by then...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"A change is as good as a rest"

Not in your case !!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't worry about it, just take your time, get settled in new job and with bike, get the calories in and get yourself to the strongman gym and you'll be back to normal within a month!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Hey there...ickle wardy here..checking out you still can remember where the gym is? hee heee......take care dude...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy on his new bike

View attachment 87982


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Wardy on his new bike
> 
> View attachment 87982


Why is Tass riding Wardy like that?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Why is Tass riding Wardy like that?


I have gotta crackin ass


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sooooo thought I'd update picked up my bike today done 40 miles on it today already. Put £6 in tank and I got 2/3 tank left! Did stall it leaving the bike shop once which was a bit embarassing :lol: I was creeping out from between some parked cars and some old cnut starts reversing into the parking spot that I was trying to pull out of.... Spent today cruising around getting used to roads had one dodgy moment where I stalled approaching a big roundabout inbetween lanes lol cars were waiting, I just started up again and got away OK. Also did quite a few miles after getting in wrong lane a few times and not wanting to do a dodgy lane switch just went with the flow and ended up doing some 3 or 4 mile detours haha. Eventually found the strongman gym near me but it was shut grrrrrrrrr rung the guy and no answer so left that for another day and went to my old gym Bobs (where my bro trains).

Just a light session felt nice to train again after 2 weeks or so off though!

*07/07/12*

*Squats*

bar x 10

belt on

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3 x 5

*Rackpulls*

100kg x 6

130kg x 5

160kg x 0 loaded it but had a stabbing pain in hand maybe from picking up plates and as I was riding home thought best not risk it

*Bench*

bar x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 5 felt heavy but no probs

*Chins Ups*

BW x 10, 6

*Notes*

Didn't have a lot of energy as like I said been surviving off about 1500kcals a day for last few weeks. Had my first shake today for ages which is how I used to get the kcals in as they are about 800 kcals each so I'll be fine once I start drinking them again. Won't carry on back with wendlers till strength is back up to near where it was but nice to update my journal with a session at last anyway!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to see your training again good job!

Best to take it slow and not rush things.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good to see your training again good job!
> 
> *Best to take it slow and not rush things.*


You bloody hypocrite lol if it were you coming back off a break feeling weak you'd go for a pb and injure yourself. Once im back to 3000kcals a day for a good few days in a row I'll start upping weight


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You bloody hypocrite lol if it were you coming back off a break feeling weak you'd go for a pb and injure yourself. Once im back to 3000kcals a day for a good few days in a row I'll start upping weight


Nah mate I take things slow, I haven't taken a break yet, and I don't intend to I also have not had an injury yet so I possibly couldn't comment.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

All my sessions are weak anyhow, but I agree I am eating more than 1500 calories.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to see you back!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good to see you back wardy! and i dont mean to sound like your dad but take it easy on that bike especially as it seems to pi$$ down every day, british summer time my a$$


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers fellas good to be back! Yeah im being careful Mike just takin it easy round corners 

Does anyone know what the law is on parking motorbikes? Been abit confused as to where to.park in town centres. I parked up next to some pushbikes earlier but wasnt sure whether i should have or not lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The stock tyres on the ybr are sh1t!!!

You wanna get some Michelin Pilot sportys


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The stock tyres on the ybr are sh1t!!!
> 
> You wanna get some Michelin Pilot sportys


That sounds like more £££££££££££££££s! How much we talking? I agree tyres dont seem the best though


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Went to gym again today woooooooooooooooooooo and I even managed my morning shake before work 

Went down to Bobs tonight with moggs (the bro)

*09/07/12*

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 5

belt on

50kg x 3 x 5 pretty happy with how these went considering everything

*Close Grip Bench*

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

65kg x 8 girly weights but I 'felt the burn' (OK I was too weak to do anymore tonight :lol: )

*DB Rows (standing)*

65lbs x 10, 10, 8 each arm (super slow negatives)

Finished with wide grip pullups like 2 sets of 6 or something

*Notes*

Struggled abit on last set of strict press and wanted to use legs and a bump off the shoulders but kept it strict and just about managed the 5 reps. Probably going to do 2 more sessions this week and then continue where I was on Wendlers next week. Need to weigh myself see if I've lost abitta weight which would be handy in a way if I'm closer to the 82.5 mark


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I doubt you've lost that much, bear in mind you'll lose strength though when your back down to that, it will be considerably noticeable on Bench.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ohhhh and ride to work was good, nice little lie in (well till 7ish) and back by 6pm and the travelling is fun! Filled the tank with £7 earlier and I think I got like 90 miles out of the last £6 I put in


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done mate, glad you're back in the gym! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tyres aren't too bad. I think I paid £90 for a pair and £30 to be fitted. They make a world of difference.

Also, keep an eye on this. When I first got my bike, it felt like it was following a crack in the road sometimes. Steering head was too tight.

Once I had that sorted and the new tyres, it was like a completely different bike. Much safer


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You gonna jump back in we're you left off or repeat your weights from last cycle as you've had some time off?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Tyres aren't too bad. I think I paid £90 for a pair and £30 to be fitted. They make a world of difference.
> 
> Also, keep an eye on this. When I first got my bike, it felt like it was following a crack in the road sometimes. Steering head was too tight.
> 
> Once I had that sorted and the new tyres, it was like a completely different bike. Much safer


I know whatya mean actually...roundabouts can be a struggle lol...might look into it



mikemull said:


> You gonna jump back in we're you left off or repeat your weights from last cycle as you've had some time off?


just gonna repeat from next week (I think) see how I feel, I might drop back a month or two.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*12/07/12*

Down Bobs with Moggs again tonight

*Front Squats*

bar x 10

40kg x 6

belt on

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5 - pretty tough but happy with how they went

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

105kg x 5

belt on

125kg x 5

145kg x 5 - tougher than normal as expected

*Bench*

bar x many

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5, 5

*Pullups *

Wide grip

BW x 8, 7, 6 (last rep with a swing)

*Notes*

Great session tonight really enjoyed it. No expectations of doing big weights (for me lol) so was nice to just get a decent session in. Form was all tip top that'll be it till Sunday or Monday now where I may carry on with Wendlers or do another week of allsorts to build up my strength/confidence again, or I may completely switch routines just for a change. Still not weighed myself, 4 abs still showing pretty well but abit more smoothed over than they were I'm guessing morning weight is about 85kg atm (was up to 87kg) but i will weigh myself over the weekend I think. Also stopped taking creatine for about 3-4 weeks so prob dropped some water (will get back on it soon though).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy..have a great weekend dude...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, you have had a week or two to settle in to your new routine. Got the bike. No more excuses. Get your ass in the gym and in the kitchen.

Slacker natty scum !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Right, you have had a week or two to settle in to your new routine. Got the bike. No more excuses. Get your ass in the gym and in the kitchen.
> 
> Slacker natty scum !


coming from the guy thats fully rested and full of gear 

but your right tass :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> coming from the guy thats fully rested and full of gear
> 
> but your right tass :thumbup1:


Jeez. Surprised you didnt bring a set of dumbells to the hospital so I could do some kickbacks with my good arm whilst 'resting'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Jeez. Surprised you didnt bring a set of dumbells to the hospital so I could do some kickbacks with my good arm whilst 'resting'


i heard the male nurse`s made you do `kickbacks` while sedated :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no sedative required


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy..have a great weekend dude...


Thanks Flubs good to hear fromya I'll catch up with ya journal when I get a chance! GFs bday today so drinks tonight (and lots of birthday sex) and meal tomorrow with her fam so should be a good one 



Tassotti said:


> Right, you have had a week or two to settle in to your new routine. Got the bike. No more excuses. Get your ass in the gym and in the kitchen.
> 
> Slacker natty scum !


hahaha stern words coming from someone lower than natty scum :lol:

But yeah no excuses now just not rushing things but strength will pick up again soon enough!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> no sedative required


You queer cnut!

That message under your name made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yell yer bird happy birthday ill be over later for birthday sex


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yell yer bird happy birthday ill be over later for birthday sex


hehe too late :tongue:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So still didn't feel ready to carry on wendlers today so did a makeshift workout tonight..

*16/07/12*

*Squats*

bar x many

60kg x 8

belt on

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

115kg x 5 felt abit tough but thats OK weights creepin up

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 5

belt on

52.5kg x 5 (just)

*Dips*

BW x 10, 10, 9

*Bent Over Rows*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5, 5

*Notes*

Still weak but getting there...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How come you've lost so much strength in just a week ?

What's going on. That missus of yours wearing you out too much or summin


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's hard work holding down a job and trying to train hope you get to ass into gear soon gaylorder


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How come you've lost so much strength in just a week ?
> 
> What's going on. That missus of yours wearing you out too much or summin


No I can handle the missus  Maybe shes wearing me out mentally lol

It was 2 weeks off since starting this new job actually Tassles! it wasn't the not training so much as the not eating, lack of sleep and stress that killed me! Starting to recharge my batteries now and getting back into the swing of things. Am supposed to be doinga meet in November after all lol but I'm confident I can get back to where I was and then beyond pretty quickly again. Still want a 500kg+ total in next comp and still feel its definitely on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> No I can handle the missus  Maybe shes wearing me out mentally lol
> 
> It was 2 weeks off since starting this new job actually Tassles! it wasn't the not training so much as the not eating, lack of sleep and stress that killed me! Starting to recharge my batteries now and getting back into the swing of things. Am supposed to be doinga meet in November after all lol but I'm confident I can get back to where I was and then beyond pretty quickly again. Still want a 500kg+ total in next comp and still feel its definitely on.


you better do old ginger bollocks is lifting more than you now ya weak natty scum


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where is meet

Is it another holier than thou drug-free event.

Fcukin Natty Scum


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Where is meet
> 
> *Is it another holier than thou drug-free event.*
> 
> Fcukin Natty Scum


Woahhhh easy big fella you been spending too much time with Ewen :whistling:

Yeah it'll be a natty meet, I'm natty so don't see much point in doing a non tested meet especially when I can't top 3 a natty one yet anyway :lol: oh and its in Bournemouth again I think.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> you better do old ginger bollocks is lifting more than you now ya weak natty scum


Yeah I know it must be the ginger gene it makes him angry and lift loads. I'll catch him up again soon grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I know it must be the ginger gene it makes him angry and lift loads. I'll catch him up again soon grrrrrrrrrrrr


pluck his ginger power bollock hairs out


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> pluck his ginger power bollock hairs out


Will dying his hair blonde help? I'll dye it while hes asleep lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardeeeeeeee......all this talk of plucking and stuff reminds me that my legs need shaving :mellow:

Have a great day and hope training goes well for you....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Evenin Flubs thanks for sharing that with us lol hope everythings going ok forya big catch up on your (and a few others) journal this week!

Im on phone as my mum failed to tell me she hadnt paid the phone/internet bill grrr! Will update properly tomorrow as im paying it lol. Tried logging in on ukm earlier at work and its blocked how sh1t is that!!!

Anyway went to gym tonight thinkin id take it easy but i worked up to a pb triple on 100 on front squat, 190 off racks below knee (pin 1) for a triple and did weighted pullups with 10kg for a few sets. All in all a simple but great session for me slowlu building up confidence again now just need to up food start taking my vitamins and supps again.

Got some big news soon  ill be repping for a board sponsor which will give me the extra boost i need right now and i look forward to logging my progress with their products and onwards and upwards towards my next meet!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done Wardy. Another rep whore is just what we all need


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well done Wardy. Another rep whore is just what we all need


I'm not like all the others :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So thought I'd write up yesterdays session properly also got some vids as I was only one in gym and haven't had any vids in my journal in a while!

*18/07/12*

*Front Squats*

ba`r x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 3

100kg x 3 (pb but tbh haven't done them long and never pushed them)

70kg x 8

*Rackpulls*

(pin 1)

60kg x 10

110kg x 5

belt on

150kg x 5

chalk

170kg x 3

190kg x 3 baseline pb

*Pullups*

BW + 10kg x 3 x 5 pb

Vids to follow

*Notes*

A simple session but I ache today! Fronties felt good more to come on them in the coming months. Never done rackpulls from the lowest pin at my local gym they felt tough to get moving as its a real deadstop (obvsiously) and you're in a tough starting position. But I definitely feel its my weakest position in the lift so will try and work these more in future. Ive not added weight to pullups before so its a pb by virtue and will stick at 10kg added and try and get more reps and/or sets before adding anymore.

Booked the day off work tomorrow so will do some bench and assistance


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Vids of 80kg fronts, 100kg fronts, 190kg rackpulls and a set of pullups for the hell of it


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lifts in the vids looking really good mate, not quite sure about the tunes though!

Anymore comps in the pipeline?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice bum :devil2:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> nice bum :devil2:


Yeah that bird in the blue shorts had nice pins too. I wonder if she waxes or epilates?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jay_1986 said:


> Yeah that bird in the blue shorts had nice pins too. I wonder if she waxes or epilates?


 :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

reps mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chins are impressive mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Lifts in the vids looking really good mate, not quite sure about the tunes though!
> 
> Anymore comps in the pipeline?


Kiss 100 I think matey lol

Yeah comp I've had lined up for ages is November now its finally time to put the work in and get STRONGER!



ewen said:


> nice bum :devil2:


lol thanks :confused1: my mates call me Bennifer Lopez probably why these 75kg guys on here look bigger than me cause im carrying 20kg on my a$$ haha



Jay_1986 said:


> Yeah that bird in the blue shorts had nice pins too. I wonder if she waxes or epilates?


 :lol: these aint no girls pins mate they are real furry in person like a grizzly bear


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> reps mate.


thanks George appreciated 



mikemull said:


> Chins are impressive mate!


you think? Dunno I'm only a wee fcker though I'm looking to get up to 30kg added for a set of 5 in the near future. I do like the exercise and when your lighter adding weight makes it a bit more manly


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good man, what are your totals for your lifts at the moment? What you aiming for by November?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Good man, what are your totals for your lifts at the moment? What you aiming for by November?


atm God knows strength is pretty low. I want 500kg+ total in Novemeber. Something like 170 sq, 115 be, 215 deadlift would do it nicely


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Real low on energy today. Felt like a broken man in gym not full of DOMS but just beaten up abit - I guess that's what 3 pbs previous session will do to ya

*20/07/12*

*Bench*

bar x many - felt a bit numb in left shoulder after these probably because I didn't stretch/warmup before...thatll teach me!

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

85kg x 5, 5 - felt heavy but few reps in tank on both sets

*Incline DB Bench*

65lbs (30kgish) x 7 and fail lol left shoulder feeling numb still and it took me two attempts to get dbs from knees to pressing position so I just left it at that

Did 2 sets of DB side bends 25kg in hand 12-15 each side x 2 and a set of leg raises before nearly falling on my ass when getting down from pullup bar and figured time to go home...

*Notes*

Got a few heavyish sets of bench in atleast but apart from that just felt buggered and had a cba attitude today which is never good. I woke up at 10 today had a fryup about 1pm and hit gym about 3 maybe all the salt from fry up drained me lol. Think I might invest in a pre workout type drink for days like these.

Anyway got a weekend with the missus planned, meal tonight and a couple nights in hotel with a couple little blue pills :thumb: Might train again on Sunday if not Mon or Tues have a good one people!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just thought Id share this tune for you all :lol: don't ask why but I'm listening to it now, Rotten is a nutter!!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like some good totals to be aiming for Wardy and I always have a sh1te session after a good PB too. Bloody frustrating

Enjoy your dirty weekend away mate, I'm hoping the missus may be drunk enough later for me to get lucky. Failing that the one eyed snake monster will be coming to visit her in the night when she's asleep!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looks like some good totals to be aiming for Wardy and I always have a sh1te session after a good PB too. Bloody frustrating
> 
> Enjoy your dirty weekend away mate, I'm hoping the missus may be drunk enough later for me to get lucky. *Failing that the one eyed snake monster will be coming to visit her in the night when she's asleep!*


  class gotta love giving the missus a rude awakening

Yeah its a nice aim though I'm a bit p1ssed I'm not training as I want to be right now. Drunk a lot over weekend especially sat as there was a lock in down my local and I was ordering double vodka lemonade and a stella every time I went to the bar :lol:

Theres just not enough fcking hours in the week for me atm with work/study/gf/mates really struggling to find any kinda balance I'll be training tomorrow though and then I WILL be starting a routine from next Monday. Whether it be Wendlers or an alternative, as I need the structure right now.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put up a bike pic you slag


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing wrong with enjoying yourself and having a bit of a blow out mate. As long as your training hard and being fairly consistent you'll make progress.

Trying to keep the missus, your mates and work happy whilst looking good is no small task, just gotta decide what your priorities are. As I quit my job I don't currently have this problem!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Put up a bike pic you slag


I'll see what I can do 



Jay_1986 said:


> Nothing wrong with enjoying yourself and having a bit of a blow out mate. As long as your training hard and being fairly consistent you'll make progress.
> 
> Trying to keep the missus, your mates and work happy whilst looking good is no small task, just gotta decide what your priorities are. As I quit my job I don't currently have this problem!


Yeah but blow outs are bad when you're trying to get serious about your training again! I'll be consistent from next week though. Ahhh I remember you saying you were fed up with your job, you werre doing nights werent ya?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Struggled with the heat all day and through my session but I did go gym 

*24/07/12*

Lots of stretching this time!

*Squats*

bar x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

80kg x 5

105kg x 5

115kg x 3 x 5 - dead chuffed with this given heat

Feeling very fcked...

*SLDL*

60KG X 3 X 10

Then DB sidebends 50lb DB 2 x 12-15 each side

*Notes*

Happy with the squats tonight haven't done 3 x 5 on top set for a long time but figured as Ive been lazy I should get some quality reps in! TBH after that I was mullered but got a nice stretch in hammies and did some side bends to hit the core again.

Currently devising a routine to start next week.............I'll be back


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Done well in this heat.

Don't tease me. Stick it up


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardeeee...just swoooshing thru'...ninja like...have a good day dude...


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I'll see what I can do
> 
> Yeah but blow outs are bad when you're trying to get serious about your training again! I'll be consistent from next week though. Ahhh I remember you saying you were fed up with your job, you werre doing nights werent ya?


Yes mate, no more nights for me, was working silly hours and they were refusing to pay me overtime so I sacked it off. Got a bit of cash in hand work to tie me over until I find something perminant and my missus is treating me as the house bitch so I'm still busy!

Any training today mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your matts whooping your ass whats going on :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> your matts whooping your ass whats going on :whistling:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Time for me to up my game, dig in and post up a bigger total in my Nov comp than he does in his Sept comp


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Time for me to up my game, dig in and post up a bigger total in my Nov comp than he does in his Sept comp


or just train 

gonna have to start calling you the smaller weaker bruva of the fantastic ginger bollocks :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

No training yesterday but a decent session tonight.

*26/07/12*

*Bench Press*

bar x 2 x 15-20

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 3 x 5 happy with this

*Incline DB Bench*

60lbs x 2 x 8 2nd set almost failed last rep

*Dips*

BW x 2 x 10 felt tough after the pressing before

*Chins*

BW x 3 x 6 left bicep felt abit funny (an old bicep tendon injury from about a year ago) so prob going to stick to pullups instead of chins in future.

*Notes*

Actually felt strong on the bench tonight. Lots of reps in at decent weight (for me), not paused but controlled, though did pause last rep of last set with no problems. Not far off my best at 3 x 5 on 90kg top set either really as my pb is only 1 x 5 on 97.5kg.

Going to do some rackpulls, rows and maybe some front squats on Saturday.

I think I've decided on the stronglifts advanced routine for next week onwards. Its simple, 3 days a week and has a decent structure. I've just gotta figure out starting weights and increments before I start it next week but I'm pretty excited to get back to a routine because I clearly need it right now!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice bench wardy lad

good to see your at you strongest as you say, keep up the good work mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good session .

ask your lad for his expertise on routines and stuff he`s way ahead so blatantly knows more :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice bench wardy lad
> 
> good to see your at you strongest as you say, keep up the good work mate


Cheers Rick good to hear fromya mate I gotta check in see how you;re doin



ewen said:


> good session .
> 
> ask your lad for his expertise on routines and stuff he`s way ahead so blatantly knows more :whistling:


thanks... Yeah hes a fountain of wisdom and a man mountain I might get some tips if I'm lucky


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great work on the benching Wardy. Keep cracking on and I'm sure you'll be smashing 100kg soon!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*28/07/12*

*Rackpulls*

From pin 1

70kg x 8

120kg x 5

belt on

140kg x 5

chaled up

165kg x 3

185kg x 3

210kg x 3 (vid to follow) pb from this pin I think

*Rows*

60kg x 8

70kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 5

*Pullups*

wide grip

BW x 8, 8, 5

*Notes*

Haven't actually had a solid meal today only 3 shakes so didnt have a great amount of energy for workout but a decent enough workout. Last one now till I start my new routine on Mon or Tues.

Rackpulls I worked up to 210 for a triple from pin one I wanted the pulls to be quicker/more explosive but its more than I've pulled from floor and pin 1 is lowish so should still be pretty happy with that. My hammies are STILL sore from Tuesdays squats (115kg x 3 x 5 top sets) so I couldn't do fronts today.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

noisey fcuker .

good session but i think the rack pulls are too high would be better from below the knee .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's the lowest hole


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's the lowest hole


Stand on a box:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i know it is , rack pulls are seriously **** unless last resort as it fcuks the bar the spring is totally different and on that height isnt worth bothering with might aswell do a sldl .

stand on something or pull from the floor


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just catching up Wardy, good luck with the strong lifts routine!


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Good lifts Ben. Is that Bob's your training at? The floor is rotten, if you go any heavier you'll go through it!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i know it is , rack pulls are seriously **** unless last resort as it fcuks the bar the spring is totally different and on that height isnt worth bothering with might aswell do a sldl .
> 
> stand on something or pull from the floor


its about mid knee height with shoes off and bottom knee with shoes on. Think I'll wear my heeled squat shoes if I do them again. Ideally I'd like some different height blocks but dont have that option at that gym... Was only a little make shift workout before I started stronglifts anyway. Though I won't be starting stronglifts as soon as I hoped I don't think as I will explain below :no:



Normangorman said:


> Good lifts Ben. Is that Bob's your training at? The floor is rotten, if you go any heavier you'll go through it!


Cheers Eddie yeah just down Bobs atm, its a dive but its quiet most the time and near me.. I'll come have a few sessions at yours soon though!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So came off my bike on Saturday unfortunately. I was riding to a mates house I hadn't been to for a while and couldn't remember which road it was on left. I was going past a road on left looking down it to see if it was his next thing I know the main road has curved right and im still going straight towards the curb. I'm not sure if I hit the brakes, jumped off bike, went down with it or what as it happened so quickly. Next thing I know im face down on the pavement not able to move as I'm winded. Lots of people came over and helped which was nice of them and I got back to my feet feeling mostly OK (****ing lucky I had my riding gear on). The left side of my body hurts a bit though but believe it or not my left big toe is worse injured out of everything lol. I didn't think I hit my head but bike helmet has damage to the back of it so must of hit back of my head somehow...guess I should replace the helmet now?

The bike is scraped down the left side a bit, could of been A LOT worse though the left foot peg took most the damage luckily. So much for being the minority that doesn't come off their bike I'm ****ed off with myself as it was completely my fault too. I wasn't going too fast particularly probably 30mph or so just not looking where I'm going like a bloody donut! Its a wake up call though and I don't plan on tempting fate again by coming off!

I won't be squatting till my toe is better I don't think, as balance is right off with one functioning big toe :lol: so stronglifts will unfortunately have to wait which is a pain


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hoping its not broke/fractured and just bruised but here is said foot

View attachment 90173
View attachment 90174
View attachment 90176


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

At least you're ok mate. That's the important thing. Everybody falls off a bike at some point, it's getting away with it that counts.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> At least you're ok mate. That's the important thing. Everybody falls off a bike at some point, it's getting away with it that counts.


Yeah I guess so, pretty much everyone I've spoken to has come off at some point but this guy I spoke to at work said he'd been riding for 6 years without coming off which gave me false hope lol maybe he was lying anyway! Just annoying when it was completely avoidable not like diesel or other cnuts on the road just plain stupidity on my part yaknow..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bahhh atleast I can get some study done this week supposed to be doing 8 hours a week and I'm averaging about 2 hours atm :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

At least it's nothing worse mate.

You should replace your helmet, yes.

Well, that's your crash over and done with. Still waiting for my first one :blink:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the crash buddy, the main thing is that your not too badly injured though and still in one piece!

My missus has come off her bike a few times before, though luckily (for my piece of mind) she hasn't had time to ride it for ages.

These things happen, rest up and don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hoping its not broke/fractured and just bruised but here is said foot
> 
> View attachment 90173
> View attachment 90174
> View attachment 90176


your toes are like fingers :lol:

lesson learned mate your alright thats all that matters .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon he's had a pedicure recently


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate rest up and get well!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

How's the foot mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to hear you're okay considering dude! And where do you get your feet done?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Hoping its not broke/fractured and just bruised but here is said foot
> 
> View attachment 90173
> View attachment 90174
> View attachment 90176


glad your ok mate. ukm,s very own david haye


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You could peel a banana with those toes hehehe


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I will now call you David haye!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Toe still hurts abit but leg is hurting more outside and below of my knee, tried doing bodyweight squats the other day and it was painful. Might try and do abit of bench and/or pressing today and some other movements which won't aggravate leg.

Oh and for the record I'd smash Haye


----------



## big chas (Nov 13, 2011)

twinged me back squating in garage went up to 112.5 not a good idea really - handled it ok putting it back caused the trouble ; still managed to finish of with some deads only to 150ks though just got a slight duck walk ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

big chas said:


> twinged me back squating in garage went up to 112.5 not a good idea really - handled it ok putting it back caused the trouble ; still managed to finish of with some deads only to 150ks though just got a slight duck walk ...


Gotta watch out in the death trap that is our garage dad!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*05/08/12*

About time I got my a$$ up the gym...

Tried some squats with just the bar but leg was agony getting out the hole tried both back and fronts both were painful...really annoying as I wanted to start stronglifts routine next week. Maybe try some squats to a bench or just let it rest and do some pressing next week. Not sure if I can deadlift OK with the leg maybe some light speed work next week.

*Bench*

bar x 20

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5, 5 (2nd set all reps paused)

*Rows*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 5

*Pullups*

Wide grip

BW x 8, 7, 6

*Notes*

Everything felt abit heavy but not surprising as I've had no consistency in my training atm (last trained last Sat before today) and I was drinking Thurs night and last night. Soon as my leg gets better I will be upping volume and doing the strongloifts advanced routine though. Lets just hope I can get started training properly sooner rather than later otherwise I will be giving this comp a miss as I'm probably below my previous bests atm and only 3 and a bit months out from comp now :no:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

In other news I'm now proud to announce I'm board rep for http://www.powermyself.com/

They sell a huge range of brands and stock a lot of the top US brands as well as a huge range of pro hormones. They also have special offers section updated regularly with different products going at discount rates. Use the code in my signature to get yourself 5% discount and if anyone has any questions about anything then shoot me a PM


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

whore !


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

You sellout Wardy!

Good to see your back in the gym though mate, I'm sure you will be back to your best once your fully healed!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> If it's not off putting enough, the Homepage is full of different STEROIDS! :ban:


Hahahah. No it isn't, but they have named their crap after steroids though...WTF?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> In other news I'm now proud to announce I'm board rep for http://www.powermyself.com/
> 
> They sell a huge range of brands and stock a lot of the top US brands as well as a huge range of pro hormones. They also have special offers section updated regularly with different products going at discount rates. Use the code in my signature to get yourself 5% discount and if anyone has any questions about anything then shoot me a PM


nice banner , Where can i get one !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> nice banner , Where can i get one !!


Didn't you used to be their bitch Retro ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

No there are no steroids in there protein powders ignore my brothers stupid post earlier :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still a good session even with the injury. Cut the drinking down, it's no good for an athlete like you


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No there are no steroids in there protein powders ignore my brothers stupid post earlier :lol:


How about in their creatine?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> How about in their creatine?


OK only in their creatine


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Didn't you used to be their bitch Retro ?


 :ban:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

did Wardy nick your job retro ?

Scandal


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> did Wardy nick your job retro ?
> 
> Scandal


Yes he is a tea leaf !!

Here wardy , Heres the shirt off my back !

View attachment 90774


Nah he didnt , They wanted to go in a different direction and there was only room for 1 rep !!!!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yes he is a tea leaf !!
> 
> Here wardy , Heres the shirt off my back !
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shirt :lol:

Yeah I applied to be a rep a long time ago and they just got back to me last week or so. Turns out I have taken Retro's place as they only want 1 board rep which sucks but I am now their rep yeah...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fresh meat


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you have to do to be a rep Wardy?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Thanks for the shirt :lol:
> 
> Yeah I applied to be a rep a long time ago and they just got back to me last week or so. Turns out I have taken Retro's place as they only want 1 board rep which sucks but I am now their rep yeah...


so they swapped a regular poster for a guy that posts once a week :whistling:

so what do you get in return ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> What do you have to do to be a rep Wardy?


Just promote the company basically mate. They are a great company so it shouldn't be too hard!



ewen said:


> so they swapped a regular poster for a guy that posts once a week :whistling:
> 
> so what do you get in return ?


Oi slag I'ma UKM addict I'm always posting!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Just promote the company basically mate. They are a great company so it shouldn't be too hard!
> 
> Oi slag I'ma UKM addict I'm always posting!


their that good they fcuked retro over


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> their that good they fcuked retro over


Well board reps come and go mate they probably just like to switch the reps around every now and again... Anyway go lift some heavy stuff and stop b1tchin in my journal


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

With all the olympic hype going around atm me and a mate from work have decided we are gonna go to the local track tomorrow and have a go at the 1,2 and 400m :lol: I've not ran since school and have abused my body with alcohol and cigarettes since then so this should be interesting! If leg starts playing up I'll prob just do the 400 as I won't be sprinting that anyway...under a min would be nice but I think I'll be lucky to break 65 secs haha. Might make it a regular thing though as my fitness is shocking.

Will go to the gym after and do a bit of overhead press or something. I'm hoping leg will be OK to start stronglifts next week as I am seriously running outer time before my comp and strength is low!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha .

Only messing mate but I think retro was a better choice :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

AAAAAAA hahahahaha

Funny fukers !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit cold Wardy lad !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bit cold Wardy lad !


Yeah I know mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My injured leg has held me back more than I thought it still hurts walking up stairs so squats/deads still pretty much out the question atm as well as sprints! Just hope its better by Monday so I can get back to basics and do some bloody squats cause I'm really missing them! Just feeling like there is no point training atm while I'm not squatting I guess that just shows how important squats are. Strength seems to be down as well because of it. Did have a lazy session tonight though..

*09/08/12*

*Bench*

all reps paused on chest

bar x many

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 5

*Rows*

70kg x 3 x 8

then 2 sets of 10 BW dips and 3 sets of 5 BW pullups.

*Notes*

So feeling pretty demotivated atm just hope my leg gets better soon I wanna squat! Also got myself a pair of sprinting shoes and might join the local athletics club so will be sprinting 2 or 3 times a week which will help conditioning and explosive power whih can't be a bad thing. Couldn't do any the other night when I said I was going to cause of sh1tty leg.

Going to be trialing a USN all in one soon which will help me get everything my body needs as well as some extra kcalories as its 540kcals per serving and I'll prob be adding peanut butter and ice cream for extra kcals and fats. Link here for anyone interested http://www.powermyself.com/type/all-in-one/usn-muscle-fuel-anabolic-4kg.html


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

One thing I've come to learn recently while I've been majorly struggling with motivation and consistency in my training is to really not take for granted those prolonged periods when training is going really well and things are falling into place. Training has always been easy for me for the last year and a half until now and it does make you realise you've gotta capitalise on the times when you can't do anything wrong down the gym. Hopefully I will get back into a groove soon enough!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats stopping you from training consistently ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> whats stopping you from training consistently ?


Not totally sure mate heads not in it. Tonight after bench I wanted to go home had to force myself to do some more stuff. I think the new job was the catalyst and its just been a struggle ever since fitting revision in after work alongside gym etc. Guess my last job was a lot more laid back but its no excuse. Diets also slipped quite a bit, eating more junk than I used to which doesn't help and I haven't taken any form of vitamin for about 2 months so I need to address that.

I've still got over 3 months till my comp though so a 500 total is still possible really gotta sort my sh1t out. Going to stock up on multi vits over weekend, make sure I get shakes down me in morning and before bed and hopefully this all in one will help me get the creatine glutamine etc in because I've stopped supping them to.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

speed deadlifts*chin ups

bench + dips*

squats

3 day or for 2 day add deads onto squat day .

get some supps off your sponsor and train .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You want this stuff (but not in tablet form) :whistling:

http://www.powermyself.com/iron-labs-epi-xtreme-90-x-10mg-caps-2.html


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Ewen (and Tasss lol) but I've decided on stronglifts advanced I've plugged in some conservative numbers as I've not trained properly for almost 2 months. I start tonight will update session when I'm back


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Soooo finally back down the gym with a plan!!

*13/08/12*

*Stronglifts Week 1 Day 1*

*Squats*

50kg x 8

85kg x 5 x 5 leg was starting to ache abit on last few sets but not wanting to give up I battled through

*Bench*

all paused

bar x many

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

*Rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

Done.

*Notes*

Leg still not 100% but atleast I could squat! I've started this routine with very conservative numbers but they do ramp up quite quickly. By week 9 I'll be (hopefully) be doing 3x3 on 137.5kg on squat 3 x 3 on 97.5kg on bench and 3x3 170kg on deadlift. I'm hoping by then I've had found some muscle/strength memory and I'll have a bit more in tank to push on further once the routines finished. It basically starts 5 x 5 then week 5 is deload then its 3 x 3 till week 9. I like the format of the routine and I think it'll suit me well and get me back to basics. Also squatting 3 times a week and pressing 3 times a week (some days ramped some days 5 x 5 on a set weight).


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Long time no see? How's everything going? Are you staying outta trouble!? How's your new job?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*15/08/12*

Still aching all over from Mondays session (first squats in weeks thats why)training in garage tonight as couldnt be assed with trip to gym :death:

*Stronglifts Week 1 Day 2*

*Squats*

25kg x 10

45kg x 5

belt on

75kg x 3 x 5 (should have been 5 x 5)

*OHP*

10kg x 10

20kg x 8

35kg x 5 x 5

*Deadlifts*

50kg x 10

70kg x 5

belt on

110kg x 3 x 5

*Notes*

Tonights session was hell didn't enjoy any of it. Now remember why I dont train in our garage. Had to quit squats 2 sets short partly because my bad leg was playing up and partly because the make shift squat stand (a propped up argos bench sat on yellow pages and 2 car wheels was moving all over the place. Also think I tweaked my back getting the weight off the stands at a dodgy angle.

OHP was OK but still felt weak considering I was using baby weights :lol:

Deadlifts were OK but again weights real low should have been 120kg today but played it safe as haven't done floor deads in so long.

A crappy sesh and very tough but I got it done thats the main thing. NOTE TO SELF don't train in the garage again!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> Long time no see? How's everything going? Are you staying outta trouble!? How's your new job?


Yeah long time no see! Jobs going OK been there almost 2 months now. Boring as hell but should start to get better once I get to do some real accounting stuff! Training has been all over the place I'm very weak atm and supposed to be doing a comp in November but if I can't improve on last times total then I won't be competing and I'll feel pretty sh1t about how I've wasted this last 10 months or so. Doesn't help I fell off motorbike few weeks back and done some damage to my leg which is still giving me jip!

Hows things with you? You gotta show coming up whens that? I'll get down your gym again once my strength is back up a bit and I'm back into the swing of training again!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is is harder in the garage !? I'll ask ginger bollocks


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah long time no see! Jobs going OK been there almost 2 months now. Boring as hell but should start to get better once I get to do some real accounting stuff! Training has been all over the place I'm very weak atm and supposed to be doing a comp in November but if I can't improve on last times total then I won't be competing and I'll feel pretty sh1t about how I've wasted this last 10 months or so. Doesn't help I fell off motorbike few weeks back and done some damage to my leg which is still giving me jip!
> 
> Hows things with you? You gotta show coming up whens that? I'll get down your gym again once my strength is back up a bit and I'm back into the swing of training again!


2 months that has flown by! 3 months is a long time anything can happen, why do you think you have wasted 10months? I hope your legs get better! Get a car much safer  ,

Things are really good, yeah got body building comp in October, but just entered a strong woman comp in 3 weeks  should be interesting. Pop by soon will be good to see ya


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> 2 months that has flown by! 3 months is a long time anything can happen, why do you think you have wasted 10months? I hope your legs get better! Get a car much safer  ,
> 
> Things are really good, yeah got body building comp in October, but just entered a strong woman comp in 3 weeks  should be interesting. Pop by soon will be good to see ya


I know it really has! Well if my total is not more than 457.5kg (what I got end of Jan) by the time this comp comes around I've been wasting my life and might as well train for the pump and try to look good in a vest :lol: Things were going OK just new job set me back a lot - still time to get stronger and peak before compthough!

Cool a strong woman comp lol why the fck not go for it mate wheres that?


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I know it really has! Well if my total is not more than 457.5kg (what I got end of Jan) by the time this comp comes around I've been wasting my life and might as well train for the pump and try to look good in a vest :lol: Things were going OK just new job set me back a lot - still time to get stronger and peak before compthough!
> 
> Cool a strong woman comp lol why the fck not go for it mate wheres that?


Maybe drop your weight and up your rep range to 20- 50 reps try and work the deeper muscles and get more muscle endurance might be the shock to your system your bodies needs.

It's the 9th sept in Swindon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or just get his skinny ass in the gym and lift some weights , old ginger bollocks has done you on every lift :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy...just swooshing by to say have a great weekend.....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

defo said:


> Maybe drop your weight and up your rep range to 20- 50 reps try and work the deeper muscles and get more muscle endurance might be the shock to your system your bodies needs.
> 
> It's the 9th sept in Swindon


Yeah but you don't need muscle endurance to lift big 1rms you just need to be strong and consistent with your training 2 things I'm not atm lol...

Oh cool besta luck try and hope you enjoy it I went and saw Ewwen off here in one before they are good fun! and get some vids or if Tass from here is going I'm sure he'll record a few events forya


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy...just swooshing by to say have a great weekend.....


Heya Flubs thanks going to be a chilled one this weekend gonna go watch Ted tomorrow but apart from that maxing relaxing it aint too taxing!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Enjoyed tonights session which is a good sign 

*17/08/12*

*Stronglifts Week 1 Day 3*

*Squats*

Bar x 10

40kg x 8

belt on

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

90kg x 5

95kg x 5 all fine

*Bench*

bar x 20 or so

40kg x 8

72.5kg x 5 x 5 all reps paused on chest

*Rows*

60kg x 5 x 5

*Notes*

Actually felt stronger on the squats tonight despite it being last session of week and having already squatted twice this week and done deads on Weds (allbeit all baby weights) so thats good, seems my body is starting to adjust already and I'm starting to get some old strength back. First 2 or 3 weeks of this routine weights are real light and plan is to adjust to 3 times a week squatting and pressing. Then from week 5 onwards weights increase reps drop to 3s and only squat twice a week. Really looking forward to seeing how I get on with this routine.

Bench I thought I might as well pause all reps till the weights increase.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i just realised defo out squats you :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My 8 year old nephew out squats Wardy !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> My 8 year old nephew out squats Wardy !


Thought you left and joined a cardio forum :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i just realised defo out squats you :lol:


No shame in that she knows how to squat lol!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

She looks great when she squats  e


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> She looks great when she squats  e


That's something you dont hear everyday....... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defo said:


> That's something you dont hear everyday....... :whistling:


Haha you know your gonna have me staring at your bum all day at swindon lol

Just to check Erm your squat legs and consented muscles of course


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha you know your gonna have me staring at your bum all day at swindon lol
> 
> Just to check Erm your squat legs and consented muscles of course


Not gonna lie I have a fat ****! It's hard not to miss mg:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defo said:


> Not gonna lie I have a fat ****! It's hard not to miss mg:


 :lol:

i`ll hold you to that and ask for a look 

sh1t im not gonna be able to look you in the eye now lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

How you finding it being a motorist now Wardy? You forgotten what it's like not to have wheels yet, lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why did ginger bollocks have his journal locked. You upset the petulant fcuker or what ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Why did ginger bollocks have his journal locked. You upset the petulant fcuker or what ?


he kept messaging me telling me how sh1t he was and how i dont comprehend how bad he feels because he cant lift 200kg , tbh i was sick of his constant messages on here and on facebook spamming whinging and whining .

he just hasnt got what it takes .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> How you finding it being a motorist now Wardy? You forgotten what it's like not to have wheels yet, lol.


Well 5-10 min walks to the shops are now done on the bike so yeah forgotten what its like to not have it lol does give me more time to do things as well and I'm still finding it fun to ride so its going well (did fall off it but no serious damage done to me or bike luckily!)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Why did ginger bollocks have his journal locked. You upset the petulant fcuker or what ?


Thats news to me mate but he does get upset easily bless him



ewen said:


> he kept messaging me telling me how sh1t he was and how i dont comprehend how bad he feels because he cant lift 200kg , tbh i was sick of his constant messages on here and on facebook spamming whinging and whining .
> 
> he just hasnt got what it takes .


Yeah I know hes constantly messaging people on here and facebook but I gave up telling him to stop with the wierd spamming etc so just leave him to it hes a cyber stalker :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

says its all my fault .

tbh when do you draw the line and say fcuk off .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy........have a great week mister...nice back shot in the avi by the way (no pervy intentions...)......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So that's two people that have left the forum coz of you Ewen. You are such a meanie !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> So that's two people that have left the forum coz of you Ewen. You are such a meanie !!!


Looks that way .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Flubs  and I think it'll be a good week you too

Yeah Ewen ya big meanie :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Thanks Flubs  and I think it'll be a good week you too
> 
> Yeah Ewen ya big meanie :lol:


haha matt and josh can blame anything they want on me as ultimately its them thats got the wrong attitude .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*20/08/12*

*Stronglifts Week 2 Day 1*

*Squats*

bar x 10 or so

60kg x 6

belt on

80kg x 5

97.5kg x 4 x 5 (meant to be 5 x 5) last set did 1 rep and felt like knee was going to explode so left it

*Bench*

bar x 20 or so

40kg x 10

all working sets paused on chest

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

*Rows*

60kg x 5 (meant to be 55kg couldnt be assed finding weights)

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

Done in 40 mins or so including stretching 

*Notes*

Another good session felt like I wanted to be in the gym again and technique felt solid on all the exercises. I felt my knee kinda cave in on 4th set on 3rd or 4th rep but finished set and went to do 5th but knee hurt again. The pain was getting out of the hole. I was sinking them ATG which might have stressed knees more so I'll stick to below parallel normal powerlifting reps in future I think. Its the same feeling in knee I sometimes get when I sprint up the stairs too quick lol. Nothing too serious (I hope), rest day tomorrow before Weds session it should be fine.

Bench and rows comfortable as should be. Feel like I'm starting to build up some momentum and enjoying the routine so far


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha matt and josh can blame anything they want on me as ultimately its them thats got the wrong attitude .


I don't really know the Josh situation (is he still competing btw?) but my bro just gets very impatient and negative constantly. Admittedly I do moan a bit and sometimes too much but not to his extent lol. My weights are down like 20% to where I was 3 or 4 months ago so I'm allowed to moan 

Don't worry you won't drive me away abuse me all ya like :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I don't really know the Josh situation (is he still competing btw?) but my bro just gets very impatient and negative constantly. Admittedly I do moan a bit and sometimes too much but not to his extent lol. My weights are down like 20% to where I was 3 or 4 months ago so I'm allowed to moan
> 
> Don't worry you won't drive me away abuse me all ya like :lol:


haha im not sure about josh heard hes on sugdens but not seen him post dunno if he has turned pro yet but i do know the last comp he did was the qualifier to the comp im doing on sunday so either the guys in my comp were sh1t or josh is sh1t :lol: either way i tried to be straight with him and he went and sulked .

wardy your a decent lad you moan as much as the rest of us but you dont go around pestering annoying and going all weird like your lad , have a read of some of the comments he posted on my profile , i had to block him on facebook as he kept messaging me as soon as i went online and i know he did the same with others anyway whats done is done i wish him well .

now get your lifts beyond where they were


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha im not sure about josh heard hes on sugdens but not seen him post dunno if he has turned pro yet but i do know the last comp he did was the qualifier to the comp im doing on sunday so either the guys in my comp were sh1t or josh is sh1t :lol: either way i tried to be straight with him and he went and sulked .
> 
> wardy your a decent lad you moan as much as the rest of us but you dont go around pestering annoying and going all weird like your lad , have a read of some of the comments he posted on my profile , i had to block him on facebook as he kept messaging me as soon as i went online and i know he did the same with others anyway whats done is done i wish him well .
> 
> now get your lifts beyond where they were


Would be funny if Josh is in ya comp :lol:

Maybe he has a mancrush on you  and yeah that is definitely the plan I'd like 170/115/215 in my next comp (Nov) for a nice 500 total so thats the goal I'll see if its realistic in a few months time when weights go up lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

That's a lot of benching and rowing you did in that session mate! Good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:



> Would be funny if Josh is in ya comp :lol:
> 
> Maybe he has a mancrush on you  and yeah that is definitely the plan I'd like 170/115/215 in my next comp (Nov) for a nice 500 total so thats the goal I'll see if its realistic in a few months time when weights go up lol


its good to have targets .

josh wont be in the comp unless the 16 other guys that beat him die of some disease or whatever :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> its good to have targets .
> 
> josh wont be in the comp unless the 16 other guys that beat him die of some disease or whatever :lol:


Maybe hes changed his name :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to see you back training Wardy!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Good to see you back training Wardy!


Thanks Mike its good to be back training! Off to gym soon


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can hardly type just demolished a monstrous curry with lots of extras gotta be a 1500kcal+ meal (yeah I know that's normal to you Ewen) 

*Stronglifts Week 2 Day 2*

*Squats Deload*

40kg x 10

belt on

60kg x 8 trying to get blood in the dodgy knee from last sesh

85kg x 5 x 5 knee was OK but I was a little apprehensive on every rep

*Strict Press*

bar x many

40kg x 5 x 5 easy (as it ****in should be!)

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

belt on

100kg x 5

130kg x 3 x 5 heaviest I've been for a few months believe it or not lol but felt fine

*Notes*

Another decent session. Again small weights but building a head of steam for when the weights go up. Enjoyed the deadlifts and as always when doing these types of routines its great for conditioning and muscular endurance in hammies as you are doing deadlifts after squats in same session and along with squatting 3 times a week.

I wanna go down to the local athletics club tomorrow and do some sprint training but I need to do some study as been real slack with it so I'll see...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff wardy your looking good on lifting again .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good stuff wardy your looking good on lifting again .


Cheers fella heads right back in it now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good im glad .

i was looking to see if your lad deletted his account and seen just how many people he was spamming and going weird with , he asked greyphantom for his telephone number to talk about his lifts :lol:

what went wrong ? you turned out well .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Subbed. Just starting out powerlifting, be good to keep an eye on the competition :tongue:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> good im glad .
> 
> i was looking to see if your lad deletted his account and seen just how many people he was spamming and going weird with , he asked greyphantom for his telephone number to talk about his lifts :lol:
> 
> what went wrong ? you turned out well .


I think lifting has become an unhealthy obsession for him :lol: and God knows why he was asking for GP's number thats very strange I shall ask him about that! Think hes posting on Sugdens now I tried to catch his username earlier but he turned laptop away and said he was posting as a guest :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TECH said:


> Subbed. Just starting out powerlifting, be good to keep an eye on the competition :tongue:


Elo mate always great to see some people on here getting into Powerlifting! I'm a relative beginner myself but have done 2 comps and got one lined up for November. You gotya own journal?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Elo mate always great to see some people on here getting into Powerlifting! I'm a relative beginner myself but have done 2 comps and got one lined up for November. You gotya own journal?


Not PL related, I've got a general training log though.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When you lot say you're powerlifters/ing does that naturally exclude the olympic lifts, or are they things that go with the territory? I stopped my bodybuilding routine over the last few months and have been focusing on olympic lifts and I suppose more powerlifting stuff - just focusing on getting up my compound lifts as apposed to trying to create a certain physique - but do they class as separate?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> When you lot say you're powerlifters/ing does that naturally exclude the olympic lifts, or are they things that go with the territory? I stopped my bodybuilding routine over the last few months and have been focusing on olympic lifts and I suppose more powerlifting stuff - just focusing on getting up my compound lifts as apposed to trying to create a certain physique - but do they class as separate?


Olympic lifts - Clean and jerk. Snatch

Powerlifts - Squat. Bench press. Dead lift.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How's the board repping going? You done any reviews on any products yet?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Warrrrrrdddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...it's ickle wardeeee here :stuart: noice session mister.....just swishing by...as one does..take care you....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> When you lot say you're powerlifters/ing does that naturally exclude the olympic lifts, or are they things that go with the territory? I stopped my bodybuilding routine over the last few months and have been focusing on olympic lifts and I suppose more powerlifting stuff - just focusing on getting up my compound lifts as apposed to trying to create a certain physique - but do they class as separate?


Well in theory when you say you Powerlift you don't do anything other than try and increase the 3 lifts. I do want to work on my overhead press I'd love to get 100kg over my head one day but thats a personal thing. OLY is cool though I've never tried jerks or snatches. I love front squats but haven't done them much! Hows the OLY stuff going for you?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> How's the board repping going? You done any reviews on any products yet?


I'm waiting on an all in one to try which I really need as I'm really lazy with taking supps etc so looking forward to that. I'm also waiting on details of the profile of the all-in-one. Once it comes I'll let you guys know what I think.. this is link of said product:

http://www.powermyself.com/type/all-in-one/usn-muscle-fuel-anabolic-4kg.html


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Warrrrrrdddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...it's ickle wardeeee here :stuart: noice session mister.....just swishing by...as one does..take care you....


Elo mini me hope alls well in the world of wardy jnr! Enjoy your bank hols weekend if I dont run into ya on here before then


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Well in theory when you say you Powerlift you don't do anything other than try and increase the 3 lifts. I do want to work on my overhead press I'd love to get 100kg over my head one day but thats a personal thing. OLY is cool though I've never tried jerks or snatches. I love front squats but haven't done them much! Hows the OLY stuff going for you?


Yeah, I enjoy the olympic lifting. It's nice to be doing something different to other people in the gym. Not doing the snatch as much at the moment, but trying to nail the clean and jerk technique. To be honest, I was getting bored of the bodybuilding stuff, not training itself, just it's nice to have different goals.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm waiting on an all in one to try which I really need as I'm really lazy with taking supps etc so looking forward to that. I'm also waiting on details of the profile of the all-in-one. Once it comes I'll let you guys know what I think.. this is link of said product:
> 
> http://www.powermyself.com/type/all-in-one/usn-muscle-fuel-anabolic-4kg.html


dude you should of gone with this combo ...

http://www.powermyself.com/brands/cnp/cnp-pro-peptide-2270g.html

add in complex carbs like Maltodextrin great all in one with the highest quality .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm waiting on an all in one to try which I really need as I'm really lazy with taking supps etc so looking forward to that. I'm also waiting on details of the profile of the all-in-one. Once it comes I'll let you guys know what I think.. this is link of said product:
> 
> http://www.powermyself.com/type/all-in-one/usn-muscle-fuel-anabolic-4kg.html


Ive looked it before, let us know how it goes. At the moment I'm just putting oats and creatine in my whey.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, I enjoy the olympic lifting. It's nice to be doing something different to other people in the gym. Not doing the snatch as much at the moment, but trying to nail the clean and jerk technique. To be honest, I was getting bored of the bodybuilding stuff, not training itself, just it's nice to have different goals.


The snatch is pretty much the reason I haven't tried OLY lifting yet lol. Wouldn't want to start doing it with terrible technique yaknow. I personally think bodybuilding training is very boring unless you're using gear!



ewen said:


> dude you should of gone with this combo ...
> 
> http://www.powermyself.com/brands/cnp/cnp-pro-peptide-2270g.html
> 
> add in complex carbs like Maltodextrin great all in one with the highest quality .


Yeah the CNP pro peptides is a good one but I wanted the extra kcals and carbs per shake and the extra creatine added as well so decided to on the USN Muscle Fuel.



mikemull said:


> Ive looked it before, let us know how it goes. At the moment I'm just putting oats and creatine in my whey.


Yeah soon as I try it I'll write up a review.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*24/08/12*

*Stronglifts Week 2 Day 3*

*Squats*

bar x 10 or so

60kg x 8

belt on

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

95kg x 5

100kg x 5

107.5kg x 5 all felt solid!

*Bench*

bar x 20 or so

all paused on chest from now

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

72.5kg x 5 x 5 last set almost as quick as first so all good

*Rows*

65kg x 5 x 5 easy enough nice 'n' strict

*Notes*

Last session of 2nd week of routine and another solid session. The squat went better than expected and despite already squatting twice this week and deadlifting on weds I felt strong. Form was also good, no collapsing coming out the hole!

Bench and rows still light but start to go up from next week. Won't be training over the weekend, hope every has a good bank hols weekend!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

top stuff wardster :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice workout.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers lads 

A day behind schedule this week due to bank holiday booze but got yesterday's session done tonight.

*28/08/12*

*Stronglifts Week 3 Day 1*

*Squats*

Doin em with the bro tonight :lol:

60kg x 6, 6

belt on

90kg x 5

107.5kg x 5 x 5 really chuffed with these

*Bench*

40kg x 15 or so

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

87.5kg x 5 - paused these on chest

*Rows*

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

*Notes*

Another solid session. I wasn't looking forward to tonights squats 1 cause I haven't done this weight for 5 x 5 in a long time and 2 cause I felt abit tired and laggy from sat/sun nights drinking but they weren't actually all that bad!

Bench was also OK and rows last set quite tough but nothing I couldn't manage.

Was riding home and some little sh1ts threw a bottle of milkshake or something at me which hit my leg and went all over my bike. I stopped couldnt see them then another car pulled up near them and I didnt fancy scrapping with a group of em especially in my riding gear. It wasn't far from my house, I went home set up my semi automatic paintball gun but my mum managed to calm me down and persuade me not to go back out :lol: ... Kids these days really fck me off :cursing: if it had got stuck in my wheel or hit me in the head I coulda come off the little [email protected]!

Anyway training went well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha little fcukers they must of confused you with a weird ginger bollocked stalker living in the same house as you :lol:


----------



## haysey (Aug 28, 2012)

hello mate. Denis here from bobs.signed up mate. journal is looking good. those kids that threw the milk shake,sod em mate.probably jealous,nice looking bike after all .


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

has matt done his comp yet?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate! Your creeping back up to where you where before! Great stuff!

It's a baseball bat you should have gone for not a paintball gun!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Btw how's matt doing seeing he's not on here no more?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...hope all is good, thanks for dropping into mine...happy training dude...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

haysey said:


> hello mate. Denis here from bobs.signed up mate. journal is looking good. those kids that threw the milk shake,sod em mate.probably jealous,nice looking bike after all .


 Elo matey good to see you joined up (wheres my referal bonus mods thats like 5 people I got on here now lol)! Nah they were just little Ash pikeys Ill mow em down next time :lol:

Check out the site fella loads of good stuff on here and get yourself a journal started it'll do your training the world of good!



bongon95 said:


> has matt done his comp yet?


 No his comp is 9th Sept I believe..



mikemull said:


> Btw how's matt doing seeing he's not on here no more?


 Hes his usual self moaning more than hes training :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My pc is being really strange and wont let me post anywhere so just a quick phone update. I trained tonight but was in a rush as promised to play 5 aside at 5 oclock. Wow am i unfit I felt sixk after 15 mins running around and it was an hour of 5 a side. Didnt help i had done squats and deads minutes before playing. needless to say im ruined right now aches all over place! was good fun tho!

will right up tonights session properly tomoz


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> My pc is being really strange and wont let me post anywhere so just a quick phone update. I trained tonight but was in a rush as promised to play 5 aside at 5 oclock. Wow am i unfit I felt sixk after 15 mins running around and it was an hour of 5 a side. Didnt help i had done squats and deads minutes before playing. needless to say im ruined right now aches all over place! was good fun tho!
> 
> will right up tonights session properly tomoz


By the time you read this your body is going to feel fecked up. I played 5 aside for the first time a few months. Aches in the stranges places.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Last time I played I physically threw up, forgot I wasn't 21 lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I'm only 22 and I was close to throwing up myself :lol: my shins and calves still ache now! Thought I'd write up Thursdays session now as I have a little down time.

*30/08/12*

*Stronglifts Week 3 Day 2*

*Squats*

40kg x 8

belt on

60kg x 8

90kg x 3 x 5 (should be 5 x 5 but short on time)

*Strict Press*

45kg x 5 x 5 no probs

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

145kg x 5, 5 (should be 3 x 5 again short on time so had to leave last set)

*Notes*

Heaviest I've gone up to on deads in a long time and it felt good. Form was abit rusty but good speed in general.

Went straight from gym to 5 a side as I said which was a bad idea. Won't be doing both in same night again!

Will be training tomorrow squats bench rows weights getting pretty heavy if I remember correctly so best eat as much as I can tonight/tomorrow as diet has been poor this weekend and a lot of alcohol consumed!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Man UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And go lift that heavy iron!

Good session Nonetheless.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Man UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And go lift that heavy iron!
> 
> Good session Nonetheless.


Shut up you massive gay I thought you weren't coming on this site anymore :lol: go and hibernate hermit


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Shut up you massive gay I thought you weren't coming on this site anymore :lol: go and hibernate hermit


haha

Mo on the cube is playing to beat the cube come on MOoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was but wasn't looking forward to tonights session as I knew it was gonna be tough...and it was!

*03/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 3 Day 3*

*Squats*

40kg x 10

60kg x 6

belt on

60kg x 6

90kg x 5

95kg x 5

105kg x 5

110kg x 5

117.5kg x 5 had to work real hard for these!

*Bench*

bar x loads

40kg x 10

60kg x 5, 5

80kg x 5 x 5 felt really heavy tonight but managed to get em done and last set all reps paused

*Rows*

70kg x 5 x 5 again felt heavy but got through them

*Notes*

Considering how heavy everything felt tonight I'm really pleased I got all reps, especially squats. I even swapped bars after first set on 80kg on bench cause it felt sluggish but that didnt change anything (lol) and all sets were a bit slow. But I'll defo take this for a bad day right now and will be minimising weekends alcohol and eating more to push on through to next week of routine which gets tougher before a deload week which can't come fast enough


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you think it will be long till you're back to where you where mate, lifting wise?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Session there Ben, seen you've not been heavy on squats for quiet a significant time, you'll be back to lifting alot in no time at all. So you think your doing the bournemouth comp then or what?

What you think 82kg class or 90kg class, both are damn competitive as you know! :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Do you think it will be long till you're back to where you where mate, lifting wise?


I'm hoping in about 4 weeks I'll be back near or at where I was and then push past and peak up to break some PBs in my competition in November!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Session there Ben, seen you've not been heavy on squats for quiet a significant time, you'll be back to lifting alot in no time at all. So you think your doing the bournemouth comp then or what?
> 
> What you think 82kg class or 90kg class, both are damn competitive as you know! :thumbup1:


Depends how heavy I am. I came down from about 86kg earlier in the year to make 82.5kg but it did affect me (though I drop too much and weighed in at 81kg). I remember stuffing as many choccie bars down my throat after weigh in but I still saw stars after my opening squat and slightly under performed overall.

I think if I am 87kg+ nearer time I may just lift in 90kg class if I'm less I will drop weight (do it sensibly this time) as I do enjoy lifting in the 82.5s as I feel bigger


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Which fed you lifting in mate?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TECH said:


> Which fed you lifting in mate?


BDFPA mate. Its a good friendly fed with lots of good lifters and a lot of junior lifters too. And fulla natty scum of course :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Loadsa lifters


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick update before I hit the sack. Almost didnt go training tonight as decided to pop into town to buy some new clothes and was so knackered and sweaty after. Spent 2 hours walking around with my bike gear on complete with riding boots...not a good idea! I did get my ass to the gym when I got back though and was a decent session.

*06/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 4 Day 1*

*Squats*

bar x some

belt on

60kg x 8

85kg x 5

100kg x 3

112.5kg x 5 x 5 happy with how these went, got recording of first and last set.

*Bench*

bar x loads

40kg x 15

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

85kg x 5

90kg x 5 paused this set on chest recorded this one too and was surprised how comfortable they were!

*Rows*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

85kg x 5 managed to hold form just about

*Notes*

A real good session tonight. Looking at squats the first set wasn't too different from the last. I managed to hold my form pretty well despite my legs being fatigued which is rare for me. I think since dropping weights and working back up my form has generally been better on the squats. I feel a lot stronger through my core than I was before which is probably due to squatting 3 x a week but also making conscious effort to push abs hard against belt through lift which seems to be helping.

The bench went really well couldn't have been more different to Monday's session where 80kg was sluggish and I struggled to get all the reps. Tonight bar speed was good and 5 paused on 90 is best I've done in a while so dead chuffed with that especially with the reps before it. My aim is 5 paused on 100 before my comp in Nov which im a way off yet but chipping away and getting closer!

Thought I'd record a few sets tonight as my journal has probably been a bit boring lately so here they are 

First set on 112.5kg






Last set






And top set 90kg bench


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done wardy, squats looked very comfortable. bench looked good aswell mate, thats something i need to start doing soon(pausing reps).

what you weighing at the moment?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy...great vids....have a good weekend..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> well done wardy, squats looked very comfortable. bench looked good aswell mate, thats something i need to start doing soon(pausing reps).
> 
> what you weighing at the moment?


Cheers Mike, I surprised myself with the bench, thought I was going to fail top set so to bang out 5 paused relatively comfortable was real nice . The set up is more important when pausing reps as you gotta try and pop it off chest so the leg drive and arch helps. When I'm not pausing I don't bother much with the arch myself as I don't get much from it other than back ache lol

Not sure exactly not weighed myself in a while I hope morning weight is about 84-85kg but it could be 86-87...



Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy...great vids....have a good weekend..


thanks Flubs glad you enjoyed vids I'm goin Thorpe park tomorrow and out after on the razz (don't realy wanna drink but...) for my mates bday. Hope you have a good one missy


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Cheers Mike, I surprised myself with the bench, thought I was going to fail top set so to bang out 5 paused relatively comfortable was real nice . The set up is more important when pausing reps as you gotta try and pop it off chest so the leg drive and arch helps. When I'm not pausing I don't bother much with the arch myself as I don't get much from it other than back ache lol
> 
> Not sure exactly not weighed myself in a while I hope morning weight is about 84-85kg but it could be 86-87...
> 
> thanks Flubs glad you enjoyed vids I'm goin Thorpe park tomorrow and out after on the razz (don't realy wanna drink but...) for my mates bday. Hope you have a good one missy


 i was thinking your looking big for 83kg class. make sur you cut the weight sensibly this time around


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

good benching brahhh


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

reza85 said:


> good benching brahhh


cheers brah


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Update from yesterdays session. This is definitely the most I've ached since starting this routine, back, traps and hammies in bits. Heavy deads for sets will do that I guess!

*10/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 4 Day 2*

*Squats DL*

bar x 10

45kg x 8

belt on

70kg x 5

95kg x 4 x 5 should be 5 x 5 but was finding it draining so figure save more for deads

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

30kg x 10

belt on

40kg x 5

50kg x 4 x 5 shoulda been 47.5kg but couldnt find the 1.25s and also shoulda been 5 x 5 but again felt drained and left last set as deads next and 4th set was tough anyway ;/

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

belt on

135kg x 3

155kg x 3 x 5 vids of first and last set to follow

*Notes*

Happy with workout from yesterday.. Monday's aren't my best workout days as invariably I get p1ssed at weekend and last weekend was my mates birthday so we all got very drunk Sat night and then I ate hardly anything Sunday :sad:

Squats were deload but felt heavy so figured I wasn't going to like OHP or deadlifts.

OHP went OK I kept it strict and got 4 sets of 5 in but was low on energy so went straight on to deads and left 5th set (4th set was pretty tough mind)

I didn't really know how deadlifts were gonna go so to get all the reps is a pretty good achievement for me right now lol. I did have to work pretty hard on all sets especially the last and reps weren't as quick as I remember them being the last time I was pulling this sorta weight (prob 3 months ago) but with that being said I'm happy still 

One more session and then next week is deload week (well needed right now) followed by a 4 week blast where reps are dropping to 3s, day 2 squats (DL squats) are taken out and all weights are going up!

1st set of 155 deads






3rd set of 155 deads


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid lifting wardy lad


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> solid lifting wardy lad


Cheers Rick, just trying to creep back up to where I was before I started my new job and stress + lazyness hit me lol... Slow and steady though ay


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Last rep looked hard work. Good stuff Wardy brah


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice Wardy!! noice indeed...thanks for dropping into mine..I'm getting better at cutting back and focussing on what I'm doing...cough...well, you know, my version of focussing anyway...lol....


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

how did matt get on mate?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Last rep looked hard work. Good stuff Wardy brah


sup brah, last rep was hard, cheers brah



Flubs said:


> Noice Wardy!! noice indeed...thanks for dropping into mine..I'm getting better at cutting back and focussing on what I'm doing...cough...well, you know, my version of focussing anyway...lol....


Thanks Flubs, yeah I noticed you've cut right back which is definitely good....as I'm sure you know more isnt always better!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> how did matt get on mate?


Oh sh1t forgot to say for anyone that's interested. My dad drove him up to Lincoln 200 miles away and he went to weigh in at the late weigh in only to find out that all juniors were in the early weigh in and he couldn't lift :lol: he reckons they changed the weigh in times who knows but they wouldn't even let him lift as a guest which is a bit fcking harsh imo but it was the British Champs and rules are rules I guess....Do feel bad for him though!

I would like to add in the BDFPA they would have let him lift as a guest because they are nicer than the GBPF


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Really fast reps. Well done pal :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Deads looked good mate and you look bigger in the vids as well!

Bit of a ****ter about matts comp but why didn't he go for the early weigh in anyway? Do thi k he got mixed up or it was there mistake, feel sorry for your dad driving all that way as well! Ah well maybe he'll go to your fed now!

I'm gonna pm you about strong lifts as well mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Deads looked good mate and you look bigger in the vids as well!
> 
> Bit of a ****ter about matts comp but why didn't he go for the early weigh in anyway? Do thi k he got mixed up or it was there mistake, feel sorry for your dad driving all that way as well! Ah well maybe he'll go to your fed now!
> 
> I'm gonna pm you about strong lifts as well mate.


Cheers mate not sure if I am bigger, might weigh myself Sat morning though so I know where I stand squatting 3 times a week has prob blown my legs up a bit mind.

Yeah I know think he just got mixed up tbh and to answer your pm there isn't an ebook but theres a spreadsheet to workout poundages. Its pretty back to basics stuff thats why I chose it after a long lay off. You might prefer wendlers but I'll find the link for you and pm ya.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*13/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 4 Day 3 (last session of 5s)*

*Squats*

bar x some

40kg x 10

belt on

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

95kg x 5

100kg x 5 urgh feeling sluggish..

110kg x 5

117.5kg x 5

125kg x 5 got all the reps!! vid to follow

*Bench*

Jumped in with some powerlifting lads from Woking

40kg x 15 or so

all paused now

70kg x 5

85kg x 4 x 5 should be 5 x 5 last rep of 4th set went up, then down a bit, then grinded it out god knows how :lol:

*Rows*

60kg x 8

80kg x 4 x 5 should be 5 x 5 but wanted to get back blehhh

*Notes*

Soooo completed my 4th week of this stronglifts advanced routine now and the last session of 5s 

Again real happy with squats tonight! When I was stretching before doing them I could feel my hammies were still sore from deads and my lower back still tight so I was apprehensive about getting all the reps tonight butttttt I got em all 

Benching was tough tonight I wasn't planning on doing all reps paused but was benching with the PL lads and they pause all their reps so felt obliged to pause all mine too. All was fine till 5th rep of 4th set where my body gave up I gave up on rep expecting spotters to take it off me but they didn't and just shouted at me and to my amazement the bar started moving up very very slowly and I grinded it out. I've always thought with bench you either get the rep or you don't but tonight showed me you really can battle and grind out the toughest rep in history with a bit of encouragement!

Anyway heres top set vid of squats (skip it to 1 min) looking at it now I sunk all the reps deeper than I thought at time so even better!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot to mention I received my tub of Muscle Fuel Anabolic (the all-in-one) last week. Have been using in mornings and before or after workout. Too early to say about its effects but without a doubt the best tasting all in one I've ever tried! Literally tastes like strawberry milkshake, a lot better than strawberry wheys I've had and this has all the extra carbs, vits, mins, creatine etc so the taste really surprised me.

http://www.powermyself.com/type/all-in-one/usn-muscle-fuel-anabolic-4kg.html


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

How much did you get paid to say that? :tongue:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Cheers mate not sure if I am bigger, might weigh myself Sat morning though so I know where I stand squatting 3 times a week has prob blown my legs up a bit mind.
> 
> Yeah I know think he just got mixed up tbh and to answer your pm there isn't an ebook but theres a spreadsheet to workout poundages. Its pretty back to basics stuff thats why I chose it after a long lay off. You might prefer wendlers but I'll find the link for you and pm ya.


Cheers, even if I don't like it I'll like to have a read!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy...have a great weekend mister...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good deep squats Wardy broheim.

Good to see you getting back in the swing of it !!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good squats mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers guys been a crappy few days at work and not been eating enough last 3 or 4 days but got a deload session done today.

*18/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 5 Day 1 DL*

*Squats*

bar x 10

40kg x 8

belt on

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 3 x 3

*Bench*

bar x some

40kg x 15 or so

all paused

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

*Wide Pullups*

bw x 8, 6, 5 meh

*Notes*

Felt weak, thankful its deload week. Swapped pullups in for rows cause hadda little twinge in back nothing serious though. 2 more deload sessions then its a 4 week blast, by the end of which, I'll be close to pb territory on all lifts so looking forward to that. Will be upping food from tomorrow so next few deloads should be easy and set me up for weeks 6-9 of this routine.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> How much did you get paid to say that? :tongue:


haha no they sent me it to trial and it really does taste amazing, far nicer than any all-in-one I've ever tried!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Quite a heavy deload there Wardster !

Not squatting much more than that at mo anyway are ya ?

Is bike all fixed up ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Quite a heavy deload there Wardster !
> 
> Not squatting much more than that at mo anyway are ya ?
> 
> Is bike all fixed up ?


Hey I'm just doing what the spreadsheet tells me to mate lol but yeah its a heavier deload than most but you do next to no reps so its really not taxing.

No I fcked off the guys at the shop I wasn't paying £60 an hour labour but I'm getting a new pair of handle bars and a new foot peg cover and a mate is doing it. I'm not enjoying riding the ybr atm though tbh... I really don't like the thin wheels and feel like I could come off everytime I ride it to/from work especially as its all country roads. Do you ride yours in the wet or damp mornings etc?

As its my only mode of transport I ride in all weathers and confidence is just a bit low atm. Its not nice when you're riding to work at 8AM half asleep and the front wheel goes from under you :lol: really ****s you up!

Contemplating selling and getting a yzf or ybf but not sure..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you have the steering adjusted? Do that and get Michelin Pilot Sportys and the bike rides like a different bike.

When I did that, even with new tyres (always slippy when new) in the wet felt safer than before.

Yeah I ride in everything except snow


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning wordeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....have a good one....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning wordeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....have a good one....


Cheers Flubs crappy day as it happens how bout you?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you have the steering adjusted? Do that and get Michelin Pilot Sportys and the bike rides like a different bike.
> 
> When I did that, even with new tyres (always slippy when new) in the wet felt safer than before.
> 
> Yeah I ride in everything except snow


Yeah he said he loosened it a bit. I think I am definitely gonna heed your advice and get some Michelins!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Make suer they are the pilot SPORTY and not Pilot SPORT


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Cheers [Redacted] crappy day as it happens how bout you?


Well, work is freakin' awful at the moment, but training is going ok. I did 8 reps of 70kg squat tonight and only had help with the last one..not bad for a munchkin hey?..hahaha.....hope things pick up for you Wardy....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

What you aiming for in Bournemouth mate?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Update from yesterdays deload session (warning! not much of a read)

*20/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 5 Day 2 DL*

*Deadlifts*

forgot my trackies so had to deadlift in my riding trousers

40kg x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

135kg x 3

150kg x 3 (should be 3 sets of 3 but found it difficult in my silly riding trousers lol)

*Strict Press*

bar x 15 or so

30kg x 8

40kg x 3

45kg x 3 x 3

Left feeling very unsatisfied..

*Notes*

Another boring deload session. Again felt weak so good job its deload. Deadlifts 150 felt heavier than it should party cause of the trsouers I was wearing and partly cause I was weak and not fired up at all. Figured it was better to do too little during deload than too much so just did 1 top set.

Realised theres now less than 2 months till my comp which is pretty daunting as I'm still weaker than I was in Jan :sad: gonna weigh myself tomorrow as well so I know where I stand in the run up to this comp. Best case scenario is I haven't put on any weight and I'm just above the 82.5kg limit at about 83-84kg but I'm not sure if this will be the case!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TECH said:


> What you aiming for in Bournemouth mate?


Originally 500+ total. Things haven't gone to plan this year (mainly last 2 or 3 months) so I'm now probably just looking for any improvement on my last total which was 457.5. I do really want a 500 total as that is pretty solid unequipped at 82.5 at junior level, but like I say theres probably a 1% chance that will happen now. I'll see how I fare at the end of this stronglifts routine which is 1 one more deload session then 4 weeks of heavy weights as I'll have a better idea by then how strong I am (or am not lol).


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Last deload session today 

*22/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 5 Day 3 DL*

*Squats*

40kg x 10

belt on

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

*Bench*

bar x loads

40kg x 15

60kg x 8

all paused now

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3 realised after it should have been 85kg x 3 x 3 but what I did works out pretty similar in terms of effort anyway so doesn't matter too much.

*Rows*

60kg x 8

75kg x 3 x 3

*Notes*

So I made the trip to Boots this morning to weigh myself. It was after a ****, a protein shake & coffee so pretty much my morning weight right now. As I had feared I've put on weight...Weighed in at 87.9kg!! This is the heaviest I've ever been and think its pretty much rules me out of the 82.5kg class with only 7 weeks left till comp :cursing: The annoying thing is I don't feel bigger or stronger for the extra weight but hopefully the extra weight will tell when I start to up the weights in the run up to my comp. I just measured my waist and its up 1 inch to 34 so thats where some of the extra weight is unfortunately lol.

Just installing Acrobat reader and I will check what I need to qualify for next years British in 90kg Juniors and that will be my target!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Still alive and training then .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Still alive and training then .


Yep just about...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

First session back since deload

*25/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 6 Day 1*

*Squats*

60kg x 8

85kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 3 x 3 easy

*Bench*

bar x some

40kg x 10

all paused now

60kg x 5

75kg x 3

85kg x 3

92.5kg x 3 piece of p1ss 

*Rows*

60kg x 8

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

85kg x 3 no probs

*Notes*

Soooo first sesh back since deload and I felt pretty strong I guess. Bench was easier than anticipated and didn't break a sweat whole session.

The only good thing about doing this routine with conservative numbers is I've had reps in tank all the way through it and I don't actually know how strong I am so will look forward to finding out in the next few weeks (I hope!).

Thursday is next session which is deadlifts OHP and weighted pullups


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Update from last night as I got day off work today 

*27/09/12*

*Stronglifts Week 6 Day 2*

Straight into deadlifts on day 2 now as squats dropped to twice a week for last 4 weeks

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

110kg x 5

belt on

130kg x 3

145kg x 3

160kg x 3 x 3 last set actually easier than first so perhaps not warm enough for first set (maybe add light squats before doing deads or more reps on way up to top set next time)

*Strict Press*

bar x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 5

belt on

50kg x 3 x 3 easy enough

*Wide Grip Pullups*

BW+10kg x 5, 5

Done.

*Notes*

Deadlifts went OK but still a long way off best whereas squat is closer to where I was before. Ideally want 3 or 4 on 190 before my comp but thats probably unlikely now. We will see in the next few weeks.

I tweaked my right pec on my last pullup somehow. Struggled to breathe a bit after and felt twinged. Feels a bit strained now still hopefully its not serious, will find out when I bench in my next session.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

When is comp?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its either Sat 17th Nov or Sunday 18th. Trying to download latest version of acrobat reader but it won't install. If someone could open details for Southern Counties Qualifier and tell me if I'll be lifting on the Sat or the Sun that would be helpful actually lol. I'll be junior 90kg class. Can anyone click events and check for me? :lol:

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

It doesnt say mate, it just says its on the saturday and sunday


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

That website looks like something out of the 90s :laugh: I couldn't see it on there, sorry mate...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Since been made a rep that wardy dude can't be assed to come on here lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Its either Sat 17th Nov or Sunday 18th. Trying to download latest version of acrobat reader but it won't install. If someone could open details for Southern Counties Qualifier and tell me if I'll be lifting on the Sat or the Sun that would be helpful actually lol. I'll be junior 90kg class. Can anyone click events and check for me? :lol:
> 
> http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/


I'd look for ya mate but on the iPhone. Tempted to come and have a look at this one, not compete yet though.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've called the organizer and left a message so should find out what days are what when he gets back to me cheers for checking though lads.



ewen said:


> Since been made a rep that wardy dude can't be assed to come on here lol


Shut up Ewe I get on here most days! Shouldnt you be stuffing ya face ya lightweight :lol:



TECH said:


> I'd look for ya mate but on the iPhone. Tempted to come and have a look at this one, not compete yet though.


Let us know if you decide coming down to watch mate. I did this comp last year its a really high standard and great atmosphere, a good one to come watch.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh will be training today as was too hungover yesterday. Gonna pop shops get fry up stuff eat, chill, train!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers Wardy ill let you know. All depends on work.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterday's session update..

*30/09/12*

Felt knackered from boozing but was meant to do the session Sat and was a day behind so went gym to try play catch up

*Stronglifts Week 6 Day 3*

*Squats*

bar x 10

40kg x 8

belt on

60kg x 8

85kg x 5 urgh felt heavy on my back lol

100kg x 3

115kg x 3

130kg x 3 God this felt heavy had to dig in

*Bench*

bar x loads

40kg x 15

60kg x 5 felt heavy 

75kg x 3

87.5kg x 3, 3 should have done a 3rd set but 2nd set was tough and slow so just left gym in a huff :lol:

Sacked off the rows..

*Notes*

Crap session but atleast its done and dusted now and can move on to next week and concentrate on good food and no booze 

Oh and found out I need 467.5kg to qualify for next years British in 90kg juniors so that's my target


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

467.5kg so what was your last total ?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

will you still be a junior next year?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bongon95 said:


> will you still be a junior next year?


hes 5 foot 6 he will always be a junior :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> 467.5kg so what was your last total ?


last total was 457.5kg (at 81kg) so really a 10kg increase since Jan is laughable especially as I'll be competing over a stone heavier. But having said that progress is progress and given its been a sh1t year of training I'll be happy to just qualify for next years British and then push on for 500+ total in that.



bongon95 said:


> will you still be a junior next year?


Yeah next year will be my last year in juniors (up to 23yo)



ewen said:


> hes 5 foot 6 he will always be a junior :lol:


 :lol: 5'9 ya cnut!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you must of been stood on something or wearing platforms lol .

just have to get stronger then


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> you must of been stood on something or wearing platforms lol .
> 
> just have to get stronger then


I mighta been tip toeing on the boots scales :whistling:

Yep well atleast I've fcked off the 82.5 class finally should be able to get stronger in the 90s with some decent consistency


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I mighta been tip toeing on the boots scales :whistling:
> 
> Yep well atleast I've fcked off the 82.5 class finally should be able to get stronger in the 90s with some decent consistency


only if you get your ass into gear and train .

im surprised you your dad and bro havent chipped in for a proper set up in your garage .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> only if you get your ass into gear and train .
> 
> im surprised you your dad and bro havent chipped in for a proper set up in your garage .


Yeah I know I gotta get ass in gear. Well my dad seems to think the crappy set up out there is perfectly adequate hes old school like that but I've not ruled out the idea.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I know I gotta get ass in gear. Well my dad seems to think the crappy set up out there is perfectly adequate hes old school like that but I've not ruled out the idea.


it is for him but it needs to be near comp spec as poss even if its argos cheapo stuff for now .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> hes 5 foot 6 he will always be a junior :lol:


Ha that is so short

Glad I'm 5'6 and 1/4.

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> hes 5 foot 6 he will always be a junior :lol:


Ha that is so short

Glad I'm 5'6 and 1/4.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*03/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 7 Day 1*

*Squats*

bar x some

belt on

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

125kg x 3 x 3 no probs

*Bench*

bar x some

40kg x some

below reps paused

60kg x 5

75kg x 3

85kg x 3

95kg x 3 easy 

*Rows*

60kg x 8

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3 form maybe suffered a bit here thinking of ignoring routine on rows and just doing 8s or 5s on lower weights..

*Notes*

Been full of cold today so was quite surprised that the session went pretty well. I guess the ole saying feed a cold rings some truth  lunch today was 2 tins tuna (lots of oil left in) a chicken, bacon and cheese toastie and a doughnut :lol:

Met another powerlifter down my gym tonight from Slovakia who will be training here from now on as hes living in England for a year or so. His bests are 170/115/220 which is pretty much where I wanna be in 6 months time or so, so will be good to train with him. Oh and his name is Ivan which I thought was quite funny!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice man. Stop fcuking about with bench and break the 100K for reps


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice man. Stop fcuking about with bench and break the 100K for reps


Im just doing the numbers the routine tells me felt like i coulda done 5 on 95 tonight which would be a pb paused. Once ive done weel 9 depending how i feel i might do another week and go for some pbs. But yeah i want 5 paused on 100!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

his last name drago :blink:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*05/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 7 Day 2*

stretches and some back and front squats with bar to warm up

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

100kg x 5

belt on

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

165kg x 3 x 3 easy!

*Strict Press*

bart x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 5

belt on

55kg x 3 x 3 quite tough but kept them strict

*Wide Pullups*

BW+10kg x 6, then as many as I could which was 8

*Notes*

Felt strong tonight again.. hopefully hitting some form at the right time! Was deadlifting with some powerlifting lads from Woking which is always good motivation. They kept telling me to put more weight on the bar as 165 was "too easy" but I just said I'm sticking to the spreadsheet lol. Its hard to argue with them when they lift more than me but they couldn't understand keeping reps in the tank and sticking to pre determined weights for weeks and weeks on a routine but oh well plenty of ways to skin a cat I guess!

Really looking forward to testing myself these last few weeks of the routine.

Have a good weekend ladies


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the way mate. Lets see those numbers start to go up:thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> That's the way mate. Lets see those numbers start to go up:thumbup1:


cheers Ming been a bad year for me as you can probably tell by my numbers now being lower than they were almost a year ago but heads back in it and comp in 5/6 weeks time eek!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> cheers Ming been a bad year for me as you can probably tell by my numbers now being lower than they were almost a year ago but heads back in it and comp in 5/6 weeks time eek!


I've got faith you can do it mate.

You need to do it soon though lol. I'll be retiring in a few years so with all that extra time to train you'll never catch me:lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've got faith you can do it mate.
> 
> You need to do it soon though lol. I'll be retiring in a few years so with all that extra time to train you'll never catch me:lol:


Shut up Ming you aren't retiring don't kid yourself :lol: I just rung the comp organisor actually and its 90kg+ on the Sunday (its split over two days) so I will be lifting with my old man on the Sunday which will be a first haha

And yeah if my lifts aren't better in a years time I will probably resign myself to bodybuilding and being another 12st natty kid with a 6 pac and no legs :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*07/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 7 Day 3*

*Squats*

bar x some

40kg x 8

belt on

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

135kg x 3 most I've gone up to in months - vid to follow

*Bench*

bar x some

all below paused

50kg x 8

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

90kg x 3, 3 (should be 3 x 3 but mate was training with had to get back for work)

*Notes*

Very happy with how the squats went today. It was an early session (well about 2pm but didn't get outer bed till 11ish) but I managed to get myself fed and pretty fired up for it.

I can't remember the last time I went up to 135+ on squat but probably about 3 months so to handle it for a comfy 3 today was very pleasing! Definitely had reps in tank not sure how many though. Next week will be 140 for triple then last week of routine 145 for triple if I get both of those I will go for a triple on 150 to leave me a few weeks out from comp in a strong position (considering where I was a few months back).

Bench was easy again and 90kg flew up for a few triples with good bar speed, going to up these next week and week after and as with squat may go for a pb the week after my routine. 4 paused reps on 100 is where I would like to be before this comp which would set me up for 110+ on the day hopefully.

Vid of squats


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice. Think the break has done you good really. If you can nail those numbers over the next few sessions, you should smash previous total


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done with the squats Wardy.

I hate those sort of racks as you have to walk back way too far for my liking before you can lift...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice. Think the break has done you good really. If you can nail those numbers over the next few sessions, you should smash previous total


Cheers Tass the break was a bit long really but its definitely given me a scare to see how quickly things can go to sh1t and I now appreciate every good session a lot more than I might have in the past. I'm still hopeful I can add to my last total!



Mingster said:


> Well done with the squats Wardy.
> 
> I hate those sort of racks as you have to walk back way too far for my liking before you can lift...


Cheersa Ming...Yeah they aren't great for that reason. There are proper squat stands at this gym but they are bulky, heavy and always stuck behind the power rack so can never be azzed getting them out :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good squats mate your back on track to beat your last comp numbers! Legs look bigger to! Pleased things are on the up!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done matey :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers Mike, Ewen 

I've not been slacking last few days :tongue: its just that where I've missed sessions through the routine my Friday session is now Sunday meaning Mon & Tues are rest days..

*10/10/12*

*Stronglift Week 8 Day 1*

lotsa stretching

*Squats*

bar x some

belt on

70kg x 8

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

120kg x 3

130kg x 3 x 3 quite tough by the last set but no probs and all reps deep

*Bench*

bar x loads

40kg x 10

all below reps paused

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3 should have been 75, 85, 95 but thought fckit

100kg x 3 joint pb!! ps nice to use the blue font not used that in a longgggg time  vid to follow

*Wide Grip Pullups*

BW + 10kg x 5, 5, 4 failed 5th meh

*Notes*

So on the penultimate week of this stronglifts advanced routine and I've been very happy with it so far it was the perfect routine to get me back in the swing of things I've stuck to it religously until today really (except for swapping rows for pullups a few times when back was twingey).

Squats were OK wasn't exactly flying up with 130 but then I don't fly up with 100, so speed out the hole isn't always the best way to assess how easy a squat is for me. Got all reps done anyhow.

Bench I took Tass's advice and ditched the top set of 95 and worked up to 100 instead for a joint pb. Feels real nice to hit a pb I had forgotten what it feels like and I think theres a little bit more there. May go for 3 on 105 next week see how I feel.

Anyway heres vid of bench 1st rep the pause was a little short admittedly but that was more me not thinking properly than trying to make it easier. Skip to 1 min.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Easy bro .Loads more in you for a single


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

That was easy!!!!! But when your pressing a ton get 2 plates side brah!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> That was easy!!!!! But when your pressing a ton get 2 plates side brah!


hahaha yeah I nearly stripped it for 2 plates a side but thought the collars are probably more important than my little ego trip :lol: if I go for 105 next week you know exactly what weights I'll be using


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I remember telling you you'd be repping 100kg a few months ago and you said no! Now your doing it!

Reps

Edit-as soon as I've spread the love!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> I remember telling you you'd be repping 100kg a few months ago and you said no! Now your doing it!
> 
> Reps
> 
> Edit-as soon as I've spread the love!


hahaha yeah I'm repping it in the literal sense but not warming up with it for 10s like you do just yet 

get spreading then homey!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy Wardy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done **** .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Wardy, just swooshing by to say happy weekend to ya..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Love to see videos, its encouraging. Reps.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done **** .


back-handed compliment (assuming homos are a bad thing lol) but I'll take it 



Flubs said:


> Hey Wardy, just swooshing by to say happy weekend to ya..


Hey Flubs a chilled weekend hitting the books for me  hope you have a good one 



George-Bean said:


> Love to see videos, its encouraging. Reps.


Cheers George much appreciated!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Update from last nights session

*12/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 8 Day 2*

lots of stretching and some front and back squats with bar to warm up

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

110kg x 3 back feeling a bit tight

belt on

130kg x 3

chalked up

150kg x 3

170kg x 3 x 3 felt pretty sluggish but got reps done

*OLY Clean & Push Press*

50kg x 3

60kg x 3

65kg x 3, 3 baseline pb never done push press before

skipped pullups

*Notes*

I think deadlift is the only lift I'm behind where I was before now. Having said that 165 felt light last week so I think it was just a tough day yesterday given a 5kg increase shouldn't be that much more difficult so I'm hopeful next few deadlift sessions will go better. 175 for 3 triples next week and thats this routine done.

Swapped strict press for clean & push press as racks were being used and I really enjoyed it. Struggled locking out last rep of each set on 65kg but its my first time doing push press so happy with it. Think I'm gonna get a recording next week and see how my technique looks as its completely new to me.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

back-handed - new gayness technique or summin Wardy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think you should stick with push press as it helps build more power bigger shoulders and stronger core .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> back-handed - new gayness technique or summin Wardy


Dunno mate ask Ewe he's more in the know when it comes to gay techniques 



ewen said:


> i think you should stick with push press as it helps build more power bigger shoulders and stronger core .


I agree mate and I enjoyed it I could feel my core struggling with the tough reps just need to perfect my technique.. will vid it next week though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Dunno mate ask Ewe he's more in the know when it comes to gay techniques
> 
> I agree mate and I enjoyed it I could feel my core struggling with the tough reps just need to perfect my technique.. will vid it next week though


plus it helps for when you mtfu and do strongman with me 

as for gayness i just like the view when you squat :devil2:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> plus it helps for when you mtfu and do strongman with me
> 
> as for gayness i just like the view when you squat :devil2:


Hehe maybe one day! Not till I've got 500+ total and can push press 80kg+ though...

So that's why you always 'like' my squat vids :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> plus it helps for when you mtfu and do strongman with me
> 
> as for gayness i just like the view when you squat :devil2:


Hehe maybe one day! Not till I've got 500+ total and can push press 80kg+ though...

So that's why you always 'like' my squat vids :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

PowerMyself are generously offering UKM members the chance to trial some new products (natty test booster stack/pre workouts and fat burners) if anyone is interested the thread is here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/powermyself/197984-powermyself-who-wants-trial-some-free-products.html


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh and just went to watch the gf show jumping...a different day out to what I'm used to but quite enjoyed it lol

Heading up gym soon for heavy squats and bench final day of 8th week of routine!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh and just went to watch the gf show jumping...a different day out to what I'm used to but quite enjoyed it lol
> 
> Heading up gym soon for heavy squats and bench final day of 8th week of routine!


your normal sunday is laying on the sofa half pi55ed from last night and getting touched up by your virgin brother :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> your normal sunday is laying on the sofa half pi55ed from last night and getting touched up by your virgin brother :lol:


You were right about the first part but the second part...well thats plain wrong but might pretty standard for you as you are from yorkshire :lol:

You look like a camp firefighter in your avi


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> You were right about the first part but the second part...well thats plain wrong but might pretty standard for you as you are from yorkshire :lol:
> 
> You look like a camp firefighter in your avi


thats cause you light my fire baby


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats cause you light my fire baby


I bet you say that to all the guys


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*14/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 8 Day 3*

*Squats*

60kg x 8

belt on

85kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 3 from here onwards all felt heavy!

130kg x 3

140kg x 3 felt like a house on my back but no real probs getting 3 reps

*Bench*

bar x loads

40kg x 10

below reps paused

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

85kg x 3 slow

95kg x 3 slow again shoulda been 3 x 3 but felt drained so left it at 1 set

*Pullups Wide Grip*

BW+10kg x 5, 5

BW x 5

*Notes*

Felt very drained today the heavy weights have now began to take it outer me. Pressing in particular was tough but not surprising after a pb on bench and pb push press in the same week followed by another heavy bench session today. I'm pretty happy with the squats given I wasn't at my strongest today and I'll be going for 3 on 145 this session next week as planned.

Got two days rest now before next session which is well needed 

Vid of 140kg x 3 squats


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've gotta vid of the 3 x 140 squats but scared to post it with Ewen lurking in the shadows :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I've gotta vid of the 3 x 140 squats but scared to post it with Ewen lurking in the shadows :lol:


It's MR Shadow to you Wardy! hahahaha...cough...sorry, just quoting from the fifth element, one of my fave films...errr...okay, that doesn't quite work unless you've seen it I guess,...errrmm...seemed funny at the time? G'waaaaaaaannnn Wardy, get the vid up, he only does it cos he loves you! honest..hahahaha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> It's MR Shadow to you Wardy! hahahaha...cough...sorry, just quoting from the fifth element, one of my fave films...errr...okay, that doesn't quite work unless you've seen it I guess,...errrmm...seemed funny at the time? G'waaaaaaaannnn Wardy, get the vid up, he only does it cos he loves you! honest..hahahaha


Sorry don't think I've seen it but I plan a quiet weekend next week and was gonna get some films in so I'm guessing you would recommend it? lol

OK just for you Flubs I will upload vid...I know Ewen loves me that's what worries me :scared:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> your normal sunday is laying on the sofa half pi55ed from last night and getting touched up by your virgin brother :lol:


How is the virgin what's he up to?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> How is the virgin what's he up to?


Haha he don't like me anymore


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha he don't like me anymore


Yeah I remember that bit but does he not even come on here no more?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Yeah I remember that bit but does he not even come on here no more?


yeah i think he does .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy. Beautiful shot of the manky floor bro !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

To answer above questions Moggsy is doing alright. Gotta deadlift only comp coming up in few weeks and he's moaning as usual but I'll let you know how he gets on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> To answer above questions Moggsy is doing alright. Gotta deadlift only comp coming up in few weeks and he's moaning as usual but I'll let you know how he gets on


kick him in his ginger knackers .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Last Week of Stronglifts!!

*17/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 9 Day 1*

*Squats*

bar x some

60kg x 8

belt on

85kg x 6

105kg x 5

115kg x 3

130kg x 3 x 3 (shoulda been 135 but figured I'd save some for heavy deads Fri and heavier squats Sunday)

*Bench*

bar x some

40kg x 10

all paused from now

65kg x 5

75kg x 3

85kg x 3

95kg x 3

got a spotter and lift off...

105kg x 3!!!!! HELL YEAH MOFO vid to follow...OH WAIT I didn't hit record!! :cursing:

Done didnt bother with rows

*Notes*

So like I say saved some on the squats; one cause I'm doing heavy deads on Fri and two cause I'm going for a joint pb on Sunday on squats (145 x 3).

Massiveeeee pb for me on bench tonight previous best is 1 on 105 (in my first comp) and ever since then bench has just gone sh1t. Seems like its finally starting to move now. Gutted I didn't get a recording but the 3rd rep was easier than I expected so I'm hoping possibly to improve on this in the next few weeks and make sure I vid this one! I think the extra BW is helping me on the bench as morning weight is around 88kg atm compared to 84kgish in the past.

Me and my dad have decided to not do the Bournemouth comp and do a newly announced SE divisional. Its on 1st Dec as opposed to 16th Nov for the Bournemouth one and its closer. Once this week is over I'll have 6 weeks to go (5 training weeks inc rest week before comp) so I'll need some kind of action plan for the run up to it. I'm thinking a deload week after this week and then a 4 week progressive blast starting at 3s, then doubles then singles or something along those lines. Basically just wanna make sure I don't peak too soon and burn out by time my comp comes around.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice PB Wardy !!!!

Where's the new comp ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice PB Wardy !!!!
> 
> Where's the new comp ?


Cheers matey!

New comp is Perivale Athletics Track (West London). It is just off the A40 apparently


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome PB mate! I knew me and Tass would turn you into a bench whore!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I benched 40K today ...Beast !


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

bench coming along nicely now mate!well done


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Awesome PB mate! I knew me and Tass would turn you into a bench whore!!


Well I figure if I'm getting fat and all other lifts are going sh1t atleast I'll have something to talk about in the pub



Tassotti said:


> I benched 40K today ...Beast !


you Tass are an animal!! You're shoulder is finally OK enough to do some light bench then man?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy, just swooshing by to wish you a happy weekend mister...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Well I figure if I'm getting fat and all other lifts are going sh1t atleast I'll have something to talk about in the pub
> 
> you Tass are an animal!! You're shoulder is finally OK enough to do some light bench then man?


No dude that 40 was a pb


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy, just swooshing by to wish you a happy weekend mister...


Heya Flubs happy Friday to you


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Friday night sesh and penultimate of this stronglifts routine!

*19/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 9 Day 2*

some squats with bar back & front to warm up and lots of stretching

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

110kg x 5

belt on

140kg x 3

chalked up

160kg x 3

175kg x 3 x 3 a hell of a lot easier than 170 last week vids to follow of 1st & last set

*Clean & Push Press*

50kg x 3

belt on

60kg x 3

70kg x 3ish last rep I kinda lost but I did have it locked out lol...vid to follow

*Wide Grip Pullups*

BW x 8, 8

*Notes*

a real good session for me tonight. My deadlifts seemed to have changed I used to be super quick off the floor and then struggle at the top now I'm slower off floor but no probs from knee up. I think my technique has probably improved and I'm not snatching the bottom part of the lift like I used to....thoughts on deadlifts videos would be good 

Another pb for me on push presses though only my 2nd time doing them so all kinda baseline pbs to work on. I feel my core is the weak link when doing these and clean technique probably isn't great but they're new to me. Also got vid of top set of these and again critique more than welcome!

Last session of stronglifts for me on Sunday! Progress has been really great I can't praise the routine enough it was exactly what I needed to get back into the swing of things and to be breaking pbs after 9 weeks when prior to the routine my lifts were way down I'm over the moon 

Oh yeah and I also found the vid of my 105 bench pb it must have delayed saving on my phone so I'll upload that as well...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right I hope you guys like vids (I know Ewen does but sorry buddy no squats this time  ) as here's 4 for ya now!

bench 105kg x 3 paused pb






Deadlifts 175kg x 3 1st set






Deadlifts 175kg x 3 (3rd set)






Clean & Push Press 70kg x 3ish pb


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid stuff Wardy.

The initial part of the clean is a deadlift. Not sure wtf you were doing there...lol - but you know it needs work - trying to learn power cleans myself at the min - not easy


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done wardy, 105 looked good definately had arep or 2 in the tank. when i benched 105 x 3 a couple of weeks ago, i went on to do 117.5 2 weeks later, so i think you could be looking at a huge pb come comp time, obviously my 105 was touch n go so your pipping me at the moment mate but i hope to catch you up in the near future.

but seriously, if you keep training as you have been lately, i think weree gonna see a huge pb from you soon.

ive got a couple of ebooks on oly lifting, il have a quick scan through them and see if there any on form and il pop them over to you if so.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good Wardy, well done on the Bench PB!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome stuff mate! Great lifts on bench, deads and push press. And I think clean actually looked good tbh! Like bongon says above I reckon from that easy 3 on 105 your not far from a 120 bench PB! Comp may be the time you get it as I reckon you could have done 2 more reps on 105!

You make some strange noises lifting tho I'm ****ing myself at those BOOMS!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Solid stuff Wardy.
> 
> The initial part of the clean is a deadlift. Not sure wtf you were doing there...lol - but you know it needs work - trying to learn power cleans myself at the min - not easy


Yeah you're right I was trying to remember back to what Kirstie (off here) toldme ages ago. Looking at it again I need to get under the bar sooner. Should be a flick of the wrists when its around your hips I think but hard to put into practice - good fun though!



bongon95 said:


> well done wardy, 105 looked good definately had arep or 2 in the tank. when i benched 105 x 3 a couple of weeks ago, i went on to do 117.5 2 weeks later, so i think you could be looking at a huge pb come comp time, obviously my 105 was touch n go so your pipping me at the moment mate but i hope to catch you up in the near future.
> 
> but seriously, if you keep training as you have been lately, i think weree gonna see a huge pb from you soon.
> 
> ive got a couple of ebooks on oly lifting, il have a quick scan through them and see if there any on form and il pop them over to you if so.


Cheers Mike these pbs have just come from nowhere really not sure what I had left in reserve but its pretty exciting I've wanted to get closer to a 120 bench for ages and finally getting closer! Comps in about 5 weeks now hopefully peaking at the right time to improve my last total. Whens your comp actually mate?

The ebooks would be goodto look at if you got em as well 



mikemull said:


> Awesome stuff mate! Great lifts on bench, deads and push press. And I think clean actually looked good tbh! Like bongon says above I reckon from that easy 3 on 105 your not far from a 120 bench PB! Comp may be the time you get it as I reckon you could have done 2 more reps on 105!
> 
> You make some strange noises lifting tho I'm ****ing myself at those BOOMS!


Thanks Mike the 105 wasnt as easy as it might have looked but if there's anymore there its a bonus!

:lol: yeah I can't seem to help but make those noises especially on the bench seems to help me focus on driving off the chest!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Few days later than schedule hit the gym finally tonight. Just been moved into accounts department (where I wanted to be lol) and got the biggest sh1t storm of a bank reconciliation to do with little help but lots of pressure :cursing: seem to pick up lower back ache when I'm stressed which puts me off my training which is frustrating. It was an angry session tonight but the LAST session of my stronglifts advanced routine after 9 hard weeks 

*23/10/12*

*Stronglifts Week 9 Day 3 (Last Day!)*

*Squats*

bar x some

belt on

70kg x 8

90kg x 5

100kg x 4

115kg x 3

130kg x 3

145kg x 3 joint pb! vid to follow

*Bench*

bar x some

all paused

70kg x 5 (benching with another guy who seems to think warming up with 70% max is normal)

80kg x 3

90kg x 3 x 3 took it easy, wanna go for bench pb later in week

Done.

*Notes*

Last session of routine then. 9 weeks ago I was struggling with 110 on squat, 90 on bench and 150 on deadlift so I've definitely come along well on this routine. Will probably run again after my comp tbh as I don't see any reason not too. Gotta decide what to do for the next 5 weeks till comp now and not train stupid and decline. I think 1 light deload week followed by a 3 week blast with last week doing my openers followed by a rest week will be my best bet. No point really adding any new exercises like partial deadlifts this close to comp I figure.

Anyway heres the squat pb from tonight. If you're wondering why I'm wearing a leotard I forgot my shorts and had to borrow it from the powerlifting lads as I was wearing my motorbike trousers which I couldn't hit depth with lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wardy why dont you carry this routine on up to the comp all your weights are going up on it lol


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good wardy, no sign of a struggle onb that pb. pm me your email address and il pop that ebook over to you


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> wardy why dont you carry this routine on up to the comp all your weights are going up on it lol


Yeah its a fair point you raise lol...But its a 9 week routine first 4 weeks sets of 5 last 4 weeks sets of 3 (with deload in middle) I think I might just keeping upping the weight and working with 3s until I fail a rep/set or feel tired in which case I'll DL.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah its a fair point you raise lol...But its a 9 week routine first 4 weeks sets of 5 last 4 weeks sets of 3 (with deload in middle) I think I might just keeping upping the weight and working with 3s until I fail a rep/set or feel tired in which case I'll DL.


dl now and run the routine again 5% heavier .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> dl now and run the routine again 5% heavier .


Well I'm going for a bench pb tomorrow if I get to the gym. I kinda feel OK atm and weights are going up and not feeling any harder so I might go against my biggest natty rule and not dl and see how I fare. Can always dl in a few weeks if I feel shagged whatya reckon?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Well I'm going for a bench pb tomorrow if I get to the gym. I kinda feel OK atm and weights are going up and not feeling any harder so I might go against my biggest natty rule and not dl and see how I fare. Can always dl in a few weeks if I feel shagged whatya reckon?


I think if your lifts are going up and you feel good you should carry that on , if you go for a pb you'll need to peak again .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TGIF MOFOS!!

*26/10/12*

*Squats*

bar x a quite a few...brrrrr cold in the gym tonight!

60kg x 8

belt on

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 3

130kg x 3 x 3 meh bit sluggish...not surprising as I did hit a pb on Tues

*Bench*

60kg x 8

all paused now

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 2 (thought I'd save a bit more for pb attempt.........drum rollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

107.5kg x 3 BOOM PB! vid to follow

Done.

*Notes*

This lifting weights lark is easy atm  going to savour and appreciate these good sessions as I know how sh1t my training was only 2 months ago. But right now can't put a foot wrong especially on the bench which has suddenly just shot up after being stuck for some time.

Might DL squat and eads next week (after I've done heavy deads on Sunday) and keep adding to bench till I fail 

Happy Friday peeps have a good one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done dude .


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done Wardy! I see your chest is getting bigger too. :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great benching again mate! Your taking over me on the pressing! You think the all in one has helped?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice. When's the comp?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Well done Wardy! I see your chest is getting bigger too. :thumbup1:


thanks,. well I'm heaviest I've ever been so prob got abitta extra flab around the chest now lol



mikemull said:


> Great benching again mate! Your taking over me on the pressing! You think the all in one has helped?


Lets not carried away with my benching ay Mulligan :lol: I think the all in one has helped me put on extra weight and I think the extra weight has helped the bench so yeah. The all in one I'm using now has no creatine in it but great profile (full of bcaas and vits aswell as 4 types pro 3 types carb). I know it sounds stupid but I've been overdosing on all my vitamins since starting stronglifts 9 weeks ago and I think that has helped me stay fresh, healthy and good to go every session which has helped.



Tassotti said:


> Nice. When's the comp?


Cheers Tass Dec 1st, so about 4 training weeks.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just been to watch the lil bro lifting in Woking in the GBPF British Deadlift Champs. He set his opener too low at 170 but got 170, 180, 190 with abit more there.

Nothing like a deadlift competition to fire you up for your deadlift session  going gym in a min plan is to hit 180 for 3 x 3.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done Matt


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Give me a link to the comp - I'm gonna make this one


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

tell matt well done from me please mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Give me a link to the comp - I'm gonna make this one


Awesome Tass be great to have you there  does this link work?

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/events/SE%20div%20entry%20formBenRichens2012.pdf


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> tell matt well done from me please mate


Will do Mike


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Feel like a broken man after today's deadlifts! Deload week definitely in need!

*28/10/12*

Lots of stretches and squats with empty bar to warm up

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

110kg x 5

belt on

130kg x 3

150kg x 3

chalked up

165kg x 3

180kg x 3 x 3 think this is a rep pb vid to follow of 1st set - messed last set recording up

Went to do some clean & push press with 50kg and body said no so left those lol

*Wide Grip Pullups*

BW x 8, 8

Enough for today...

*Notes*

So that's 3 pbs in a week and think my body has finally had enough after today :lol: . Will deload everything next week for sure.

Deadlifts were tough but I got 3 triples done on 180. My hammies were sore from squats earlier in week and I wasn't getting much drive from legs at all. This made the start of the lift very difficult and all the pulls felt slow. I'm hoping after a nice deload I will be able to get up to 190kg+ for a triple before my comp.

Here's first triple on 180


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done wardy. looking forward to seeing how much your total has improved.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> well done wardy. looking forward to seeing how much your total has improved.


Cheers mate I'm hoping I can add a decent bit to it. Wanna get as close to 500 as possible basically.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BDFPA

British Drug Free Pussies Association


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> BDFPA
> 
> British Drug Free Pussies Association


No injecting yourself with peps while ya watching Tass :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No injecting yourself with peps while ya watching Tass :lol:


Spectators have to be drug-free as well ! Fook !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Spectators have to be drug-free as well ! Fook !


Just dont tell anyone what you can lift and make sure you dont wear a tight tee and you might be able to blag it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If I'm not working Ill ride over and show you my new bike


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm natty can I come ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If I'm not working Ill ride over and show you my new bike


Sweet whatya get?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> I'm natty can I come ?


Lol you dont have to be natty to spectate as far as im aware lol so yes you can come you big oaf


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

where and when ? that link crashed my pc you cnut


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Sweet whatya get?


CBR-600F

View attachment 98965


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> CBR-600F
> 
> View attachment 98965


saweeeeeet! How long you had that? How you getting on with it?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> where and when ? that link crashed my pc you cnut


hahaha brilliant love crashing peoples pcs :lol:

Saturday 1st December, Perivale Athletics Track, Perivale Park, Stockdove Way, Greenford, UB6 8TG.

Full power and single lifts. Qualifier for 2013.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll only come if your bros there too


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice work on the deads and BP mate, repped for that. Surely with those lifts for 3 you can get 150+ on the squats?

What weight are you at now?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> I'll only come if your bros there too


 :lol: he works most Saturdays but I'll ask him



TECH said:


> Nice work on the deads and BP mate, repped for that. Surely with those lifts for 3 you can get 150+ on the squats?
> 
> What weight are you at now?


Cheers man much appreciated! Well I got 155 squat in my last comp so I'm looking for 160+ I did 145 x 3 a week or so ago with more in the tank so hopefully it goes well in the coming weeks.

Morning BW is now 89kg compared to 81kg in my last comp so I really need to stick some extra on my total to feel the increase in bw was worth it. I do think at 5'9 90kg is a better bw to be powerlifting at as you can obviously pack more muscle on to a 90kg frame.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick update. Pretty much rested all week and not even thought about training. Did one light session on Thurs went up to 90kg on squats for few sets and 70kg on bench (didn't deadlift). Felt I really needed the rest so think it was the right decision and I will now peak up for the next 3 weeks giving myself another weeks rest before my comp.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Feel like you needed a rest Haha

You haven't done anything you lazy git lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> Feel like you needed a rest Haha
> 
> You haven't done anything you lazy git lol.


LOL. The youth of today:no:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> LOL. The youth of today:no:


You wanna see his Facebook page every weekend pics of him lashed right up lol

Though his bird is fairly hot and even a test filled pillager like me would struggle to "keep up" :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Feel like you needed a rest Haha
> 
> You haven't done anything you lazy git lol.


Now Now... I hit 3 pbs in the same week actually! Working long hours at work last week too anyway I'm rested and ready for the 4 weeks run up to my comp now


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. The youth of today:no:


Shut it oldie  Ming you know as well as anyone less is more sometimes and I often hear Ewen quoting this despite him giving me stick for being "lazy"



ewen said:


> You wanna see his Facebook page every weekend pics of him lashed right up lol
> 
> Though his bird is fairly hot and even a test filled pillager like me would struggle to "keep up" :lol:


Well someones gotta keep fbook mildly entertaining with some drunken pics aint they  wait for the next batch to come through from the Halloween night out :lol:

yeah you wouldn't keep up Ewe, you get outer breath pulling ya pants down :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Shut it oldie  Ming you know as well as anyone less is more sometimes and I often hear Ewen quoting this despite him giving me stick for being "lazy"
> 
> I was the same, mate. Out on the lash all the time lol. It's no coincidence, however, that when I gave up the grog between 28 and 35 I did all my pb's and achieved my best comp placings...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha I thought some cnut was watching me get undressed lol

I've gone really lazy been getting 2 sometimes 3 sessions a week in really need a kick up the ass .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yeah not a coincedence but youre talking to a 22yo here Ming lol. Only get lashed 2 or 3 times a momth now mind compared to 6-8 a year or so ago...im sure ill get bored of it soon enough but not just yet...not drinking till after my comp now though despite it being my 23rd bday on 27th Nov  will go out and celebrate after my comp on 1st Dec though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm aware you are 22 mate, and that there's plenty of time before you need to watch the party lifestyle
> 
> Nobody gets strong before they are 30 anyway:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha I thought some cnut was watching me get undressed lol
> 
> I've gone really lazy been getting 2 sometimes 3 sessions a week in really need a kick up the ass .


 :lol: you like strange men checking out your tackle though dontya geeza!!

I thoufht you had been maling good progress? Ive improved loads lately training 3 times a week compared to 4 with wendlers. Defo gonna run stronglifts advanced again after my comp I think


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: you like strange men checking out your tackle though dontya geeza!!
> 
> I thoufht you had been maling good progress? Ive improved loads lately training 3 times a week compared to 4 with wendlers. Defo gonna run stronglifts advanced again after my comp I think


a warrior likes to display his battle axe if its worthy of showcasing 

Gains for me have been very good recently I just let myself down on back day


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I might aswell sit on my ass for 8 years then :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> a warrior likes to display his battle axe if its worthy of showcasing
> 
> Gains for me have been very good recently I just let myself down on back day


 :lol: well keep your "battle axe" away from me!!

Back day meaning deadlifts? :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

do you know what time you will be lifting at the comp?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Remember remember the 5th of November!!

Easing back in session (in other words felt weak and it was cold lol)

*Squats*

bar x some

60kg x 8

belt on

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

115kg x 3

130kg x 3 felt heavier than it should

[

B]Bench

all paused

60kg x 8 (couldnt be azzed to strip bar)

70kg x 5

85kg x 3 x 5 last rep was a grinder wtf :/

*Notes*

First session back since my forced deload week. Bobs gym was like a freezer. Felt pretty weak but I am conscious I've gotta keep the weights pretty heavy from now on in.

I've got less than 4 weeks till my comp now, think the plan is something like so:

I'll be benching and squatting twice a week one session heavier than the other and deadlifting once a week.

Week 1 (this week) work up to sq 140 x 3 (walk out 160), deads 170 x 3, bench 95 x 3

Week 2 sq 145 x 3 (walk out 165), deads 180 x 3, bench 102.5 x 3

Week 3 sq 150 x 2 (walk out 170), deads 190 x 2 bench 110 x 2

Week 4 rest or some sq and bench singles (defo no deadlifting)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> do you know what time you will be lifting at the comp?


I spoke to the organiser a week or so ago mate and he thinks it will be 82.5kg and below lifters first then 90kg+ lifters. If it goes like that and first lift is at 10 as scheduled then I guess 11.30-12 I'll be lifting. But it depends how many lifters there are so I will check again in a few weeks and let you know.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Just been to watch the lil bro lifting in Woking in the GBPF British Deadlift Champs. He set his opener too low at 170 but got 170, 180, 190 with abit more there.
> 
> Nothing like a deadlift competition to fire you up for your deadlift session  going gym in a min plan is to hit 180 for 3 x 3.


Tell him well done mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick update oftonights sesh...

*07/11/12*

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

belt on

135kg x 3

155kg x 3

170kg x 3 not as light as it was few weeks back....

*Wide Grip Pullups*

BW x 8, 7, 6 not bad considering I'm a fat [email protected] now

and that was it...lets hope weights start feeling better next few weeks!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got to gym tonight lights were off...whole gym to myself 

*09/11/12*

*Squats*

60kg x 8

belt on

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

*Bench*

bar x some

40kg x 10

all paused now

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

*Notes*

Got in the gym tonight stuck some tunes on and got in the zone without any morons to distract me which was nice! top set squats were tough but when is a 90%ish squat ever easy for reps :lol:

bench felt good again and all sets were obv unracked myself as I was on my ones.

Feeling more positive about the next few weeks now. Old man is sending off the forms bring on the next few weeks can['t wait to get back out on the platform and go for some PBs!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh yeah Tass venue has changed it might be abit closer for you actually its now here

Fit Performance Gym

Billericay, Essex CM11 2UH, UK


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh yeah Tass venue has changed it might be abit closer for you actually its now here
> 
> Fit Performance Gym
> 
> Billericay, Essex CM11 2UH, UK


Used to go out with a girl from there. Victoria

Sticky Vicky from Billericay


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

21 miles brah, much closer


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 21 miles brah, much closer


cool, I've never been to Essex but I hate the way they all seem to speak on these reality shows :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Used to go out with a girl from there. Victoria
> 
> Sticky Vicky from Billericay


lol good ole ian dury eh


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol good ole ian dury eh


thought I recognised that lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 training weeks left till comp!

*12/11/12*

*Squats*

40kg x 10

belt on

70kg x 8

90kg x 5

110kg x 3

125kg x 3

140kg x 3 x 3 rep/set pb! vids of all 3 sets to follow

*Bench*

bar x loads

50kg x 8

all paused from now

60kg x 5

75kg x 3

85kg x 3

95kg x 3 x 3 easy

Done!

*Notes*

Mondays session went well for a change probably because it was booze free and I had 2 nice lie ins (coincidence ay @Mingster) 

Plan on squats was to go up to 135 for 3 x 3 but I felt up for it and figured I'd push it abit more tonight and I only had to really work hard on the last set so squat is coming along nicely. Got vids of the sets which I'll put up in a min. Got 1 from my normal recording position then thought it would be good to get a few from side on to check depth and form properly and from looking at that I've been sinking my squats a lot deeper than I thought which can only be a good thing really.

I kept bench lightish but heavy enough to keep me ticking over before my heavier benching on Fri.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

As usual with my vids jump to 40secs to skip all my faffin around :lol:

1st set






2nd set






3rd set


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

crop it in youtube


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Heavy, ass to grass squats!! Well done mate :beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

made them look easy mate!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

piece of ****, great depth.

Nice work Wardy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done hot stuff :wub:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Whoot whoot Wardy!!!! noice vids mister....double whoot whoot!....

Thanks so much for dropping into mine and your comments...much appreciated..i didn't mean to go for a pb, but I felt strong and thought "why not, what can I lose?"...well, ya know apart from my dignity, my knee caps and the content of my stomach when the weights crash back down on me ..hahahaha...quite pleased I had a go though...

Take care Wardy......now lemme go back and have another look at your vids...steal some ideas and all that...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done hot stuff :wub:


how'd I know you would pop in for a squat vid :lol:



Flubs said:


> Whoot whoot Wardy!!!! noice vids mister....double whoot whoot!....
> 
> Thanks so much for dropping into mine and your comments...much appreciated..i didn't mean to go for a pb, but I felt strong and thought "why not, what can I lose?"...well, ya know apart from my dignity, my knee caps and the content of my stomach when the weights crash back down on me ..hahahaha...quite pleased I had a go though...
> 
> Take care Wardy......now lemme go back and have another look at your vids...steal some ideas and all that...


Thanks Flubs  well I like to think my form has improved a lot on the squat looking at those vids compared to some a while back there's a definite improvement especially around the mid section where I'm not folding under the weight anymore. (Might dig out an old squat vid outer curiosity actually).

Yeah when you're feeling all fired up like that is the time to go for the pb! That's why Wendlers is good cause you have chances to break pbs all the time with max reps and when you're not feeling like King Kong you can just hit the required reps and get the session done. I pop into your journal all time just don't have as much time to post anymore but keep up the good work!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok dug out an old vid of me doing some squats (with marginal depth by looks of it) and its good to see how much better my form is now as I was squatting like that for a good year or so preobably causing my body a lot of stress (did have constant niggles thinking back actually). Also switched from flat soles to heeled soles since then but I don't think that affected form all that much.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*14/11/12*

stretch for about 20 mins waiting for bro to hurry the fck up doing squats!

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8 or 10

110kg x 5

belt on

130kg x 3

chalk

150kg x 3

165kg x 3

180kg x 3 comfy 

Done!

*Notes*

Deadlifts went well tonight no probs working up to 180 for a triple and had a few in tank I think. Also still nursing some DOMS in my hammies from Mondays squats so all the more better.

Felt strange going to the gym doing 1 exercise and leaving but didn't feel the need to do anything else especially this close to comp, no need to risk a niggle doing accessories.

Friday is heavy squats and bench should be nice and fresh by then given the low volume tonight


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice reps on 180 dude 

Any idea on comp opener? Or u keeping it to yourself? Must be around that yeh?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Prob open 192.5 as I need 467.5 and want 160, 115 for sq bench so 192.5 will gimme 467.5 dead on then last 2 deadlifts go for broke


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, morning, morning..have a good one Wardy...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning, morning, morning..have a good one Wardy...


Evening Flubs! Thursdays are OK...they are the day before Fridayyyyy


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dude, I'm not sure what the chances are, but I think you got an internet twin, lol. You seen the member Wardy33 who's 81kg and lifts similar weight to you yet, pmsl?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Dude, I'm not sure what the chances are, but I think you got an internet twin, lol. You seen the member Wardy33 who's 81kg and lifts similar weight to you yet, pmsl?


There are a lot of Wards about and we're a tough ole bunch  I work at a payroll company and we have something like 50k people registered with us and when you search Ward as the last name loadsssss come up compared to any other last name. Just searched him up, hes got 4 cycles under his belt @21 and lifts more than me so he's obviously my superior non-natty twin :lol: he musta been the evil twin!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hows your training going anyway buddy? You gotta journal? I remember you were starting to give OLY stuff a go?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Hows your training going anyway buddy? You gotta journal? I remember you were starting to give OLY stuff a go?


Yeah training's going alright mate. I've been really busy the last couple of months though, which makes it hard to get the time to train, but still, such is life.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Evening [Redacted]! Thursdays are OK...they are the day before Fridayyyyy


and today is exactly that!! whoot whoot.... :bounce: :bounce: Happy Friday Wardy and have a great weekend....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha, Evil , strong wardy twin.

Wards and Nevins - All inbred gyppos innit


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha, Evil , strong wardy twin.
> 
> Wards and Nevins - All inbred gyppos innit


Nah that would be Jones, Harris, Bath :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Late (or early) update from Fri nights session as I'm still up on the final table of a poker tourney.

*16/11/12*

*Squats*

40kg x 10

70kg x 8

belt on

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

135kg x 3 felt lots of joint pain so decided against the 145 top set

*Bench*

bar x loads

50kg x 8

60kgx 5

all paused now

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

97.5kg x 3

105kg x 3 felt OK and that will definitely be my opener now 

And that was it...God need my bed but 1st place is $980 so worth concentrating an hour or so more! Fulltilt is back operating for anyone that's interested


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

been drinking all night?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> been drinking all night?


No just thought id use the time away from the missus tonight to try earn some money and I just chopped it heads up for $721 so not a bad nights work


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Day later than schedule but trained tonight. Wore me leotard tonight and well....I'm gonna have to borrow the bros one for my comp cause its way too ****ing small now :lol:

*20/11/12*

*Squats*

bar x some already struggling to get down and up in my leotard lol

60kg x 8

belt on

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

125kg x 2

135kg x 2 left it there really struggling with how tight the damn leotard is

*Bench*

bar x some

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

paused now

70kg x 3

85kg x 3

95kg x 2

105kg x 2 long pauses and piece of p1ss 

*Notes*

Struggled with squats tonight, as my first movement in the squat is to sit my ass right back it was difficult as there is no give in the ass area especially :whistling: gonna have to pinch moggsys for my comp. Going to go up to 190 on deadlifts next session so didn't wanna push squats too much this session anyway. Prob go up to 150 for 2 or 3 (hopefully!) on the squat next session though which will more than likely be Sat or Sun and may be my last squat session depending if I wanna go up to openers on say Weds but doubt I will. Prob cram another bench session in though as can recover from those pretty quick.

Will weigh myself again at weekend just to keep on top of where I am and how much I can eat  theres 40 lifters now in my comp which is a bit bigger than I had hoped but still not like the 80 or so that were reg'd for Bournemouth one. Spotted a few names of guys I recognise who are lifting big ole weights in my 90kg class but that was to be expected. Aim as always to hit some pbs and if I don't come last that's a bonus


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome buddy good lifting .

Can't wait to see you in lycra :wub:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice one pal, keep it up!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Awesome buddy good lifting .
> 
> Can't wait to see you in lycra :wub:


 :lol: well you're not coming to watch me shift mighty weights so I gotta keepya entertained somehow 

Ewe the organisor was asking for help loading/spotting you fancy it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> :lol: well you're not coming to watch me shift mighty weights so I gotta keepya entertained somehow
> 
> Ewe the organisor was asking for help loading/spotting you fancy it?


yeah ill help out mate tass is driving so depends on what time he wants to get there and leave but yeah ill help out my fellow natty scummy big balled cnuts lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll sit in the audience ...I mean film it


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Going all guns for comp mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah ill help out mate tass is driving so depends on what time he wants to get there and leave but yeah ill help out my fellow natty scummy big balled cnuts lol


Cool man I'll let the organiser know. Its going to be women and lightweights first. Then 82.5 & 90s then 100+ so I'll prob be lifting 11.30ish and then the old man prob 1-1.30ish but I've got Tass's no @Tassotti you still got same number?) so if you lads would prefer I'll text you when the first class of lifters are doing there bench or something?



Tassotti said:


> I'll sit in the audience ...I mean film it


Cheers Tass was gonna ask if you're filming or I should trust my old man with a camera God forbid :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh yeah entry list is up. Some real good lifters registered including masters champion Andy Bonner and the BDFPA bench world record holder Alistair Murdoch. Also Sam Goodhall in the 100kg is GBPF Junior Champion I believe but hes in the 100kg class lucky for me  . Also 6 90kg lifters of which 3 juniors one T3 (17-19) so should be some decent friendly competition there for me.

Females 53kg	Age Cat	DIV

Sonia Desmier (bench only)	M1	SE

Females 58.5

Georgina Tier	M2	SE

Pelin Baykal	Sen	SE

Females 63kg

Melanie Golding	M3	SE

Females 70kg

Sarah Freedman	Sen	SE

Females 80kg

Precious Collins	Junior	SE

Men 60kg	Age Cat	DIV

Aaron Simmonds (bench only)	Jun	SE

Men 75kg

Oliver Gilbert	Sen	SE

Tim Tran	Sen	SE

Henry Clark	M7	EM (guest)

Men 82.5kg

Aaron Bolton	Jun	SE

Jean-Pierre Ulldemolins	Sen	SE

Glen Danbury	Sen	SE

Matt Hull	Sen	SE

David Loebell (Bench & Deadlift)	M1	SE

Mike Joseph M1	SE

Paul Golding	M2	SE

Grant Sugarman	M3	EM (guest)

Andy Bonner	M4	SE

Gary Conway	M4	WM (guest)

Mens 90kg

Reece Pearce	T3	SE

Adam Court	Jun	SE

Ben Ward	Jun	SE

Adam Williams	Jun	EC (guest)

Pierre Shillingforth	Sen	SE

Samir Patel	Sen	SE

Mens 100kg

Sam Goodall Junior SC (guest)

Daniel Seddon (bench only)	Sen	EC (guest)

Ed Baker	Sen	SE

Phil Jones	M1	EC( guest)

Darren Grenville	M1	SE

Scott Goodall	M2	SC (guest)

Charles Beattie	M4	SE

Mens 110kg

Christian Hamilton	Jun	SE

Jonathan Broadhead	Sen	SE

Michael Goodwin	Sen	SE

Alistair Murdoch	M1	SE

Barry George	M3	SE

Mens 125kg

Stuart Thurgood (DL only)	Sen	SE


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be deadlifting tomorrow and going up to 190 hopefully for a triple to make sure I'm confident of my 192.5 opener.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

same number


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

everythings down south ya bunch of southern tossers! lol

Wardy, good luck mukka, no negative thoughts mate, just lift it, avoid looking at the bar is only advice I have, especially if you end up in unknown territory, just lift it like any other lift.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> everythings down south ya bunch of southern tossers! lol
> 
> Wardy, good luck mukka, no negative thoughts mate, just lift it, avoid looking at the bar is only advice I have, especially if you end up in unknown territory, just lift it like any other lift.


im a northerner kidnapped brought down here to improve the gene pool


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> im a northerner kidnapped brought down here to improve the gene pool


pmsl ah dint know that mate, where ya from originally Ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> pmsl ah dint know that mate, where ya from originally Ewen?


ripon north yorkshire


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> ripon north yorkshire


fellow Yorkshire man, spot on mukka!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> fellow Yorkshire man, spot on mukka!


to be technical my ancestors settled here (viking) under the scottish clan home pronounced hume up in berwick over the years my family moved to durham where my dad met my mum in bedale north yorkshire 

as proof of my viking heritage i have a beard and battle scars lol also my auntie has the `viking disease` recently diagnosed .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I predict a minimum placing of 6th


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I predict a minimum placing of 6th


i would min of 5th as you read it wrong


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mens 90kg

Reece Pearce T3 SE

Adam Court Jun SE

Ben Ward Jun SE

Adam Williams Jun EC (guest)

Pierre Shillingforth Sen SE

Samir Patel Sen SE

can I count ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Mens 90kg
> 
> Reece Pearce T3 SE
> 
> ...


re read .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Viking disease :lol:

If the guest lifts more than me he doesn't count if I outlift him he counts that's the rule here lads 

Just been breaking up with the gf of almost a year which is sh1t not gonna go into it but she can't make her mind up, too many mind games and it will be for the best in the end I'm sure of that! What makes it worse is its my birthday in 5 days and she booked a luxury hotel for 2 nights, massages, spas the works which we won't be doing now. I did suggest she let me have the booking for my 'own use' but that didn't go down well :lol:

Just trying to remember all the good things about being single now. I've got a lot to do in my life I wanna be a qualified management accountant in 3 years also wanna have a good portion of a mortgage saved up from online poker and I suppose bedding more girls while I've still got youth on my side can't be a bad thing


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Deadlifts tonight will still go ahead gonna wait for gym to die down abit or I could end up arguing with some of the usual nobheads down there tonight. I will be channeling the rage into deadlifts!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah ben, sorry to hear mate, Go beat the feck outta those deads what you doing just a single up to on 190kg opeer, you still got one session left possibly aint you.

You'll do well in this comp I'm sure certainly on bench mate, your progress on that is pretty decent RESPECT! :thumb: Yeah lots of nobs up bob's tonight, there will no doubt be lots of nobs in my comp to.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Viking disease :lol:
> 
> If the guest lifts more than me he doesn't count if I outlift him he counts that's the rule here lads
> 
> ...


good lad


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Took some rage to the gym for my last deadlift session before comp next weekend

*22/11/12*

copious amounts of gay stretches waiting for deadlift area to free up...

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

120kg x 3

belt on

140kg x 3

160kg x 2

175kg x 2

190kg x 3 p fcking b! vid to follow

Done

*Notes*

Didn't expect a good deadlift session tonight and its the first time I;ve been up to 190 for about 8 or 10 months (doubled it last time). 3 was what I wanted to feel good about opener and second lift on comp day and I got it 

Now rest up till probably Sunday for last heavy squat and bench session.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@defo is single and fit , Ben ask her out .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Wardy, sorry to hear the gf news but hope you're okay...was gonna say happy weekend..but it doesn't seem the thing to say now..but...but...I wish it to you anyway..take care dude...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Perhaps you'll be back on here a bit more now, you pi55head nobber


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> @defo is single and fit , Ben ask her out .


 :lol: sucha lad



Flubs said:


> Hey there Wardy, sorry to hear the gf news but hope you're okay...was gonna say happy weekend..but it doesn't seem the thing to say now..but...but...I wish it to you anyway..take care dude...


Its all good Flubs and I will have a nice chilled weeknd on the poker tables  Enjoy your weekend too missy


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't been on here for ages Wardy, you are making very good progress though eh (i changed my name i used to be niall01).

anyway when is your comp? I'm starting strength training again been doing other stuff, check my journal novemberdelta 5x5 in you are interested. all the best.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> I haven't been on here for ages Wardy, you are making very good progress though eh (i changed my name i used to be niall01).
> 
> anyway when is your comp? I'm starting strength training again been doing other stuff, check my journal novemberdelta 5x5 in you are interested. all the best.


ahhhh elo stranger! Yeah managed to get some consistency last 3months or soand results have been had! Comp is next Saturday. Ill sub your journal for sure mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it the first comp on this link for British Drug Free Poofta's Association

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/events/index.html


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is it the first comp on this link for British Drug Free Poofta's Association
> 
> http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/events/index.html


Yeah that's the one Tassels


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what time shall we get there?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> what time shall we get there?


Right just called the guy and good job I did cause I misunderstood his email. Running order is everyone squats (lightest up to heaviest weight classes) then everyone bench then everyone deadlift.

Lifting starts at ten ill be in the second flight of squats so if you guys can get there for tenish would be good? Also if @ewen still willing to help load organispr said that woulf be much appreciated! Food will be provided for loaders 

Guess ill have to eat a big brekkie then as ill be lifting early!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Right just called the guy and good job I did cause I misunderstood his email. Running order is everyone squats (lightest up to heaviest weight classes) then everyone bench then everyone deadlift.
> 
> Lifting starts at ten ill be in the second flight of squats so if you guys can get there for tenish would be good? Also if @ewen still willing to help load organispr said that woulf be much appreciated! Food will be provided for loaders
> 
> Guess ill have to eat a big brekkie then as ill be lifting early!


I wunt trust that ****er to mis-load every lift pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Right just called the guy and good job I did cause I misunderstood his email. Running order is everyone squats (lightest up to heaviest weight classes) then everyone bench then everyone deadlift.
> 
> Lifting starts at ten ill be in the second flight of squats so if you guys can get there for tenish would be good? Also if @ewen still willing to help load organispr said that woulf be much appreciated! Food will be provided for loaders
> 
> Guess ill have to eat a big brekkie then as ill be lifting early!


thats a bit early when he said food is provided did you tell him im a massive fat cnut juiced out my tree


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Will food be provided for loafers ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> thats a bit early when he said food is provided did you tell him im a massive fat cnut juiced out my tree


The holier-than-thou poofters wont let you through the door


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

We are natty poofs so no doubt the food provided will be cucumber sandwiches :lol:

Yeah bit early for my liking aswell tbh...Heavy squats @ 10.30am doesnt sound like fun to me!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> I wunt trust that ****er to mis-load every lift pmsl


He ll probably put extra on for me and tell me to man up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> We are natty poofs so no doubt the food provided will be cucumber sandwiches :lol:
> 
> Yeah bit early for my liking aswell tbh...Heavy squats @ 10.30am doesnt sound like fun to me!


mate you`ll squat a ****ing house after i slap you on the bum


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

when's the weigh-in?

what weight are you now?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whens the comp anyway ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> when's the weigh-in?
> 
> what weight are you now?


8.30-9.30 i think. Weight yesterday morning was 87.7 so prob be bout 89kg on the day as Im planning on eating alot next week!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

So last session till comp tonight

*26/11/12*

*Squats*

bar x some

40kg x 8

70kg x 5

belt on

95kg x 3

110kg x 2

120kg x 2

130kg x 2

140kg x 2 all sets felt heavy up to this point but I thought fckit and went up to 150 as planned

150kg x 3 P to the B vid to follow

*Bench*

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 2

100kg x 2 this felt heavy on the joints

110kg x 2 pb wanted 3 but 2nd was tough and figured no point grinding out a tough rep this close to comp or worse still failing!

That's me done till Sat now 

*Notes*

The squats felt lousy till my top set tbh. Had this annoying niggle in my lower back which I don;t usually get anymore. But loaded up the camera got abit of encouragement from Bob the gym owner and got in the zone and managed to get down and up 3 times pretty nicely!

Bench top set 110 felt heavy its the most I've had in my hands but I'm confident of 3 on a good day so I will see how bench goes on the day and still aim for 115-117.5 I think.

I'm opening 145 on the squat and really toying with my second lift to be either 155, 157.5 or 160. I did 155 in my last comp so I'm rthinking psychologically 157.5 is good and then a chance on 3rd lift for 162.5 or 165???

Heres vid of 150kg squats


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice Job (by the cameraman)

Employ him brah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dude I might have to bail on loading will find out tomorrow if I'm at a new club which finishes late so I'll be to fcuked to help .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice Job (by the cameraman)
> 
> Employ him brah


He ain't got sh1t on you bro 



ewen said:


> Dude I might have to bail on loading will find out tomorrow if I'm at a new club which finishes late so I'll be to fcuked to help .


No worries mate see how you feel if not I'm sure someone will be drafted in. You will be the biggest cnut in the audience no doubt so try and hide :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Weight today 87.4kg after coffee and shake so lots of space for food  waiting on a fry up currently!

Setting off at 7 tomorrow morning so early night needed tonight. Was my bday Tues but for the sake of my comp not toyched a drop of alcohol...hopefully a gew pbs tomorrow and a good **** up after will make it a memorable bday !

Tass and ewen seeya tomoz


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Something's come up brah. Not gonna make it brah. Get vids brah. Sorry brah


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

good luck mate give it your all


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Something's come up brah. Not gonna make it brah. Get vids brah. Sorry brah


Tassels you big gay!! Im guessing your right hand man Ewen wont get his ass outer bed now either lol...no worries dude lucky my mates comin to get a few vids... Ill still do it for UKM !!

Had the ****s real bad today walking round town was close to ****ting myself twice lol! Had a whole chicken in nandos yesterday maybe put too much peri peri sauce on it haha


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> good luck mate


Besta luck in yours too Mike if I don't get the chance to update when I'm back tomorrow !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good luck buddy hope you do well .

I can't make it as my Mrs has remembered a hair appointment at ten and tass is too lazy to pick me up .

Can you ask yer mates to get a close up of your bum in the singlet :wub:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> Good luck buddy hope you do well .
> 
> I can't make it as my Mrs has remembered a hair appointment at ten and tass is too lazy to pick me up .
> 
> Can you ask yer mates to get a close up of your bum in the singlet :wub:


 :crying: yeah I'll as for close ups just for you 

I am waiting for a large meaty stuffed crust dominos washing down with bottle of coke thanks @Mingster for that tasty tip


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I fancy a pizza now .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> :crying: yeah I'll as for close ups just for you
> 
> I am waiting for a large meaty stuffed crust dominos washing down with bottle of coke thanks @Mingster for that tasty tip


Better still with a few Scotch Eggs


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck Ben!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Competition Day!!* Quick write up before I hit the town for birthday celebrations  (skip to bottom for results) Got slightly lost in Essex on way there but got there for weigh in just in time luckily! Weighed in at 88.7kg which was just where I wanted to be. Set my openers sq 145, bench 105, deadlift 192.5 as planned. *Squats* Warming up while lighter guys and women were lifting and thought I had more time than I did. I did a single on 110 and got called out to lift my opener 145. Bricking it slightly especially as warm ups were cut short. Got out there and did a shakey 145 opener and got it. Next lift 157.5 pb got it much easier than I thought it would be. 3rd lift 165 and boom another pb and a nice lift. *Bench* Warmed up to 95 for a single. Out for 105 no probs but one ref mentioned my feet weren't quite flat on floor (heel in air). Next lift 112.5 pb and again no problem. Tempted to go for 120 but went for 117.5 and pressed it out for another nice pb! *Deadlifts* warmed up to 175 felt Ok not amazing. Legs were abit fatigued from squats and standing around a lot. Openers 192.5 and it felt tough. Not to be disheartened next lift 202.5 to make sure if I got it it would be a +2.5kg pb. Got it OK and 3rd lift went for 207.5. Came out really focused for last lift of the day and I grinded it out. Not an easy pull but last lift of the day very happy. PBs on all lifts and 9/9 lifts passed a brilliant day!!! *Lifts* all passed Squat 145, 157.5, 165 Bench 105, 112.5, 117.5 Deadlift 192.5, 202.5, 207.5 Total = 490kg!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

thats excellent mate! 9 out of 9, and PB's all round, sounds like a successful day to me buddy.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Vids to follow tomorrow when I got time to sort em all out!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

cracking effort mate, pb,s all round, cant ask for more than that well done!

did you feel you had some left in the tank on any of the lifts?

oh,have a good pi$$ up mucker


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top work fella. I'll let you have a drink or two to celebrate:lol: :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope they did drug testing they dont do it in that association I heard.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome Wardy.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

it's a matter of intent then fact! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done ben top effort mate .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Brilliant effort Wardy! Where did you place?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Brilliant effort Wardy! Where did you place?


 I came second in 90kg Juniors but there may have only been 2 junior 90kg guys as think one or two didn't show up. TBH the standard was really high in the juniors in particular, but to smash 3 pbs like I did I really didn't care!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> cracking effort mate, pb,s all round, cant ask for more than that well done! did you feel you had some left in the tank on any of the lifts? oh,have a good pi$$ up mucker


 Cheers matey - I may have squeezed a tad more out on all lifts tbh which I could have never anticipated! I didn't want to be greedy as I was already lifting weights I have never handled before..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've just created my windows movie and now it won't F'ing upload to youtube. I published the movie from movie maker and have tried to upload it as an AVI, WMV and even as a 'youtube video' conversion and I'm getting this error: The server has returned an invalid response. Please follow these steps and try uploading the file again. Anyone have any ideas? @Tassotti you seem to know your way around the movie maker :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right figured out it was my PC that was full of trojans and spent over 2 hours on live chat with someone from Norton but here is my comp vid at long last


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff wardster .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice going mate very envious


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers lads just realised its missed off a deadlift and titles are all disjointed. Lemme edit lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice vid work Ben.

Oh yeah. Good lifts as well

Woulda repped but need to spread my seed


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

cracking stuuf wardy, did your dad compete?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

morning Wardy....get youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mister....coool....have a great day...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice vid work Ben.
> 
> Oh yeah. Good lifts as well
> 
> Woulda repped but need to spread my seed


How the moviemaker seems to fck up innocuously is beyond me but its edited now 



bongon95 said:


> cracking stuuf wardy, did your dad compete?


Cheers Mike well done in yours too man. Hopefully get to lift in one together soon that would be awesome! Yeah he did mate but he bailed the squats because he felt weak (pussy!) and didn't lift as well as he wanted to in the deadlifts. He got 110 bench 2nd lift passed the 3rd and 190 deadlift 2nd lift passed the 3rd.



Flubs said:


> morning Wardy....get youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mister....coool....have a great day...


Heya Flubs thanks hope you enjoyed the vid been building up to that comp for a while and it went really well for me! You too Flubs you too


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome vids mate!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right not been on in a while and not trained since comp as I just haven't wanted to but today will be my first session back. Just plugged in some new numbers for my stronglifts advanced routine which I will be running for the next 9 weeks. I'm toying with adding some core work on deadlift day but will see how my body fares.

Also set myself a few targets should I do the British in April. Would like 180 sq, 130 be and 220 dead all of which are optimistic but lets see how it goes!

First stronglifts session today which I'll update when I'm back


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Right not been on in a while and not trained since comp as I just haven't wanted to but today will be my first session back. Just plugged in some new numbers for my stronglifts advanced routine which I will be running for the next 9 weeks. I'm toying with adding some core work on deadlift day but will see how my body fares.
> 
> Also set myself a few targets should I do the British in April. Would like 180 sq, 130 be and 220 dead all of which are optimistic but lets see how it goes!
> 
> First stronglifts session today which I'll update when I'm back


Is that the BPC one in april Wardy?

Nothing wrong wi optimistic, make sure u don't stop til u reach ur targets.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Is that the BPC one in april Wardy?
> 
> Nothing wrong wi optimistic, make sure u don't stop til u reach ur targets.


Nah 490 wouldnt qualify me for British in BPC lol its BDFPA mate same fed I did comp with.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*09/12/12*

*Stronglifts Week 1 Day 1*

*Squats*

bar x many felt stiff as a plank!

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 5 x 5 God this felt tough :lol:

*Bench*

bar x some

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5 these felt tough too :/

*Rows*

Skipped cause I really couldn't be azzed

*Notes*

Its amazing what a week of crap food and lazyness can do to you :lol: I reckon if I had gone for 1rms today I would have struggled to hit 80% of what I did last weekend. I should have really done some light sessions and stretching last week but instead did f all. Everything was slow and a struggle today but its day 1 and food will be back to normal now and momentum will pick up soon enough


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My legs were in tatters Mon, Tues & Weds so I had to wait till tonight to get my next session done. Just shows how a crap diet and sitting on ya ass affects your recovery! Plus gone from doing doubles and singles pre comp to doing 5 x 5 so that's bound to shock the system abit...

*13/12/12*

*Stronglifts Week 1 Day 2*

*Light Squats*

40kg x 10

70kg x 5

belt on

90kg x 5 x 5 felt better than Sunday's squats

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

belt on

130kg x 3 x 5

*Push Press*

bar x 10

40kg x 5

belt on

50kg x 3 x 5 this should be 5 x 5 strict press but as I'm doing push press which is more explosive and benching heavy twice a week I've decided I'll cut these to 3 x 5

*Notes*

Not much to report gym was cold I was wearing long johns under my shorts Dimi Berbatov style :lol:

Weights feeling heavy as expected but they don't get too challenging for a few weeks by which time I'll have some momentum hopefully and be feeling stronger


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

just seen this. some crackin lifts mate, whats your bw now?

im subbed


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

DigIt said:


> just seen this. some crackin lifts mate, whats your bw now?
> 
> im subbed


Cheers mate theyre getting there!

Bodyweight is up to about 88kg these days dont think I will lify in the 82.5kg class again unless i do some kind of mad cut!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> My legs were in tatters Mon, Tues & Weds so I had to wait till tonight to get my next session done. Just shows how a crap diet and sitting on ya ass affects your recovery! Plus gone from doing doubles and singles pre comp to doing 5 x 5 so that's bound to shock the system abit...
> 
> *13/12/12*
> 
> ...


lol, you should try training in my garage! i had to kick out a couple of penguins before training the other day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bongon95 said:


> lol, you should try training in my garage! i had to kick out a couple of penguins before training the other day


you kinky fcuker


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> you kinky fcuker


your a warped individual ewen:lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> My legs were in tatters Mon, Tues & Weds so I had to wait till tonight to get my next session done. Just shows how a crap diet and sitting on ya ass affects your recovery! Plus gone from doing doubles and singles pre comp to doing 5 x 5 so that's bound to shock the system abit...
> 
> *13/12/12*
> 
> ...


Great looking workout.  funny how feeling stronger can just hit sometimes isn't it.

Good luck getting there. - had to smile a the long johns and mental note to self to get some new ones soon (I miss mine) :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Great looking workout.  funny how feeling stronger can just hit sometimes isn't it.
> 
> Good luck getting there. - had to smile a the long johns and mental note to self to get some new ones soon (I miss mine) :lol:


Yeah strength tends to come in peaks and I peaked to my max about 3 weeks ago so now its time to start at the bottom of the curve and build on back up!

the long johns are great I'm wearing them right now as it happens


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*15/12/12*

Hammies still sore but didn't want to fall another day behind.

*Stronglifts Week 1 Day 3*

*Squats*

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

115kg x 5

*Bench*

all paused

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

75kg x 5 x 5

*DB Rows*

85lb DB x 3 x 8 each arm

*Notes*

Squats went well considering legs were still sore from Thurs light squats and deadlifts. Recovery should start to improve by next week and aches won't be as much of a problem. Swapped BB rows for DB rows which I may continue to do through this routine. Lower back feeling abit niggly and DB rows dont put so much stress on them plus nice to use DBs for 1 exercise for some balance etc and the pump is pretty nice 

Off out on work xmas party tonight so lots of free food and booze to be consumed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have a good night


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

just the one set of 5 squats mate?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> have a good night


A good night was had  lotsa champers and white wine consumed and then gin and then yaeger bombs just trying to recall what embarassing drunk stuff I did :lol:



DigIt said:


> just the one set of 5 squats mate?


Erm not sure I'm withya? Day 3 is basically sets of 5 ramped up to top set where as day 1 is 5 x 5 on a set weight (after warm ups). Just looking back realised I missed a set on like 95 but yeah basically day 3 is ramped sets up to heaviest set of 5 weeks 1 - 4. Then weeks 6-9 is up to a heaviest set of 3.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wardy, just swooshing thru....have a good day....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Wardy, just swooshing thru....have a good day....


today was a struggle work party got messy the office was very quiet today! I left my shoes at home so was walking around with my motorbike boots on looking like I had been dragged through a bush sideways :lol: hitting the gym tommorrow need to get some kcals in so xmas munchies are getting raided


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

*18/12/12*

*Stronglifts Week 2 Day 1*

*Squats*

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 5

115kg x 5 x 5 puffing a lot! Being a smoker is tough doing sets of squats :lol:

*Bench*

all paused

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

85kg x 5 all sets felt sluggish

*Light DB Rows*

65lbs x 3 x 8 each arm

*Notes*

Tough old session tonight lots of reps and sets. Really need to up kcals to get through this routine.. Week 4 sets of 5 weights look pretty scary right now :/

Pressing is feeling sluggish and weak atm which is a complete contrast to how it was pre comp. I'm sure it'll come along but the lats were still sore tonight from the assistance DB rows on Sat which won't help when benching weights go up. It seems everytime I add assistance it hinders me but I will stick it out and hope my body can adjust and come out stronger the other side of this 9 week routine. I'm doing Day 1 light DB rows and Day 3 heavy DB rows (maybe drop these to sets of 5).


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Last nights session was beyond sh1t...

*21/12/12*

*Stronglifts Week 2 Day 2*

*Light Squats*

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 3 x 5

*Deadlifts*

70kg x 8

110kg x 5

130kg x 5

150kg x 5, 5 felt hard shoulda been 3 sets but just couldnt be bothered with last sets

Did one set of push press @ 50kg which felt horrible and I left the gym in a mood :/

Crap session... thinking about switching to a routine @ewen has written up as I might not be going to the British in April so if I'm not its basically off season and I fancy improving front squat ohp and deadlift without hammering back squat so much..

Just need to figure out how the weights will work with ewen's routine as I might tweak the add 2.5 & 5kg approach slightly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tweak away will be good to see how you fair with it and to see your variation .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> tweak away will be good to see how you fair with it and to see your variation .


Cool im gonna start next week ive missed front squats alot and be good to do a few other exercises sq be dead is pretty boring when the weights arent going well lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

nail those baby weights you've got a 165 top end!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds to me like u need a break mate, low motivation and weights feeling heavy. Have a week off, eat well then come back and draw up a new plan.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> nail those baby weights you've got a 165 top end!


Thats 5 more than your best squat i seem to recall  oh and whats ya bench ironing board chest?



Jim78 said:


> Sounds to me like u need a break mate, low motivation and weights feeling heavy. Have a week off, eat well then come back and draw up a new plan.


I had a week off before comp and a week off after comp. Think lack of motivation and food is the prob though yeah. Im gonna start ewens routine though and feeling good about giving that a go so should fire me back up!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck on the program


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alex_Tait said:


> Good luck on the program


Cheerrs mate hows your training going?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tonights session hardly worth writing down but did some benching in my garage up to 77kg for 3 sets of 5 and then a set of chins and set of pullups...yeah I'm a lazy pr**k but I'll start again properly in Jan with Ewens routine.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh and have a good christmas everyone!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow today was a struggle figured I would go and do some light stuff

*28/12/12*

*Front Squats*

First time doing these in months but fancied givin em a go

all beltless

bar x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 3 x 8

*Bench*

all touch n go

bar x many

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x ....oh wait 7 and I daren't go for the 8th rep :cursing: weakass

*Wide Grip Pullups*

BW x 5, 5, 5

Pec Deck ss DB isolation curls to finish off...don't ask :lol:

*Notes*

I feel weak, unfit, fat and skinny at the same time...it's not a good combo!

Went to do some light stuff and ended up failing last set @ 80kg on bench which is beyond a joke as I could have done 8 on about 90-95kg before my comp but oh well.

I did some pec deck and curls for the first time since I basically set foot in a gym to try and boost esteem slightly with a pump. TBH it felt good I can see why people go around doing pump exercises for hours in the gym. I was ready to add some flys and skullcrushers but managed to drag myself away from the lure of the pump and got home and downed a shake followed by bacon egg ***** 

Oh well onwards and upwards need to come out the blocks flying in 2013!

A few 2013 goals:

140 front squat

180+ back squat

130+ bench

90+ push press

230 deadlift


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ello wardy!!! I have no doubt you will meet your goals for 2013...I know you will...right?....right? warmest wishes for the new year mister..take care...x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> ello wardy!!! I have no doubt you will meet your goals for 2013...I know you will...right?....right? warmest wishes for the new year mister..take care...x


Heya Flubsssss you good? They are tough goals but I can hit them as long as I maintain discipline! Happy New Year to you too missy x


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good goals, hasten to say that my goals are very ambitious to.

Feel good to be back in gym?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Christmas Wobblies, this is why Ive taken 10 days off training around this time lol

Good luck for new year bud


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Christmas Wobblies, this is why Ive taken 10 days off training around this time lol
> 
> Good luck for new year bud


you too wasp and yes you;re right!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick update on tonights session before I start drinking 

Just a light sesh in garage to tick over until I start new routine and last session of 2012!!

*Squats*

30kg x 10

50kg x 5

70kg x 5

belt on

90kg x 5

110kg x 5 all easy though thin bar digs in abit

*Deficit Deadlifts*

50kg x 8

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

belt on

110kg x 3

135kg x 3 x 3 all easy only problem is all the little 5kg plates wobbling between reps lol

*Close Grip Bench*

all paused

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

Pullups 2 sets of 8 done!

*Notes*

Just a quick session before I go out and hit a house party tonight! Everything felt good actually and I am looking forward to see what 2013 brings in the gym 

Happy New Year everyone hope its a good one for all!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Heya [Redacted]ssss you good? They are tough goals but I can hit them as long as I maintain discipline! Happy New Year to you too missy x


Hey there, yes, I'm good thanks, feeling a bit of a chubbster at the moment but hoping to get that off quickly in jan....

Ps: enjoy your party...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

2013 time to pick yourself back up mate. Get eating, get lifting, get it sorted. Look forward to seeing your journal take off again.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> yeah I'm a lazy pr**k but I'll start again properly in Jan with Ewens routine.


Just drink Gold top milk and lift rocks! :lol:

nice journal mate, very inspirational looking at how far you come this year.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I had to take a couple of weeks off a in November. You can come back from it, and will be stronger for the rest. Even though I dropped 10kg off each of my lifts the first week back, second attempt at them saw PB's. So it clearly helped. You CAN do this.. you're just human and not a machine that's all.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nursing a black eye and painful jaw from a scuffle on nye :lol: not trained since but will be starting again tomorrow with @ewen 's routine and looking to get back to where I was in around 4 weeks and then start making progress again!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Nursing a black eye and painful jaw from a scuffle on nye :lol: not trained since but will be starting again tomorrow with @ewen 's routine and looking to get back to where I was in around 4 weeks and then start making progress again!


do tell mate did you win ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

HJL said:


> Just drink Gold top milk and lift rocks! :lol:
> 
> nice journal mate, very inspirational looking at how far you come this year.


thanks man for the kind words...I weighed myself on Friday and was 86kg so have lost a few kgs since comp so I think Gold top milk will be a good idea! Not sure how it will mix with peanut butter oats and whey but will find out lol



JaneN40 said:


> I had to take a couple of weeks off a in November. You can come back from it, and will be stronger for the rest. Even though I dropped 10kg off each of my lifts the first week back, second attempt at them saw PB's. So it clearly helped. You CAN do this.. you're just human and not a machine that's all.


thanks Jane you're not wrong I've now had plenty of rest so will probably hit it hard for 8 weeks before I deload and should see lifts going back up quickly enough assuming I eat enough food!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> do tell mate did you win ?


it was mid morning on New Years day at a house party I could hardly stand let alone throw a punch but it did take 2 people to take me out who are both nursing injuries but it was all stupid and blown out of proportion as with all alcohol fueled fights :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> it was mid morning on New Years day at a house party I could hardly stand let alone throw a punch but it did take 2 people to take me out who are both nursing injuries but it was all stupid and blown out of proportion as with all alcohol fueled fights :lol:


did they bum you ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> did they bum you ?


I got away without a bumming thank fck...lucky cause one the blokes was black as well

did get nicked though :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I got away without a bumming thank fck...lucky cause one the blokes was black as well
> 
> did get nicked though :sad:


lucky escape , so was it over the ex .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lucky escape , so was it over the ex .


nah back with the ex nothing to do with her...just a d1ckhead mate who thinks he can do what he wants when hes had a few...got a wine bottle smashed against my ribs too but they seem to be ok...find out when I go to squat I guess


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> nah back with the ex nothing to do with her...just a d1ckhead mate who thinks he can do what he wants when hes had a few...got a wine bottle smashed against my ribs too but they seem to be ok...find out when I go to squat I guess


ah ok , well good job your ribs are made of steel


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I remember my first pint


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Nursing a black eye and painful jaw from a scuffle on nye :lol: not trained since but will be starting again tomorrow with @ewen 's routine and looking to get back to where I was in around 4 weeks and then start making progress again!


lmao even I've had one of those.. Hope you're ok! Happy NY and look forward to seeing you kicking it on Ewens plan! x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I remember my first pint


what about your last pint? :lol:



JaneN40 said:


> lmao even I've had one of those.. Hope you're ok! Happy NY and look forward to seeing you kicking it on Ewens plan! x


yeah its funny cause my uncle rang me on NYE to wish me happy New Year and said I better come home with a black eye or I've not had a good night and I didn't disappoint lol

I'm all good happy new year to you too! I can't fail with a routine from the big man


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol that is the sign of a good night out right enough!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice one rocky! Typical southern shandy drinker!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Upload the fight vid :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Upload the fight vid :lol:


I'm hoping there are no vids of it :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Light sesh in garage today to get back in the swing of it...

*08/01/13*

*Squats*

50kg x 8

70kg x 5

belt on

90kg x 5

100kg x 3 x 5

*Deadlifts (slight deficit)*

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

belt on

130kg x 5 easy except the collars are uneven and weights move...each rep you seem to have more on left or right side lol

*Close Grip Speed Bench*

25kg x 5

45kg x 5

60kg x 8 x 3 (8 triples)

*Wide Grip Pullups*

8, 8, 6 these felt easier than they have in past...prob cause ive lost a few kgs though

*Notes*

Just getting back into it today. Not ideal training in garage but I owe the gym owner money which I don't have right now so avoiding him till I can settle it and will make do in garage. Everything was pretty easy though. Prob train again Thurs and increase weights on squat and bench and maybe add some rows and/or OHP


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Update from today's (well yesterday's) session

Training in garage again ran out of time so just did a basic session

*11/01/13*

*Squats*

50kg x 10

70kg x 5

belton

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 5 up from last week...felt OK but way down on strength still

*Close Grip Bench*

30kg x 10

paused from now

50kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5 not tooooo bad considering its close grip..

*Notes*

Not much to report. Strength is down but it will come. Will weigh myself over the weekend if I've lost weight will up kcals.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning wardy, have a good weekend ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning wardy, have a good weekend ...


Mornin flubs you too


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

@Wardy21 oi where are you soft lad?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm still alive if anyone wondered. Only trained once since my last update and I went to do some squats got to 60kg twinged my hammie and gave up. I won't be on here much in the foreseeable months and training has taken a back seat. I will still be training and may come back to my journal in a few months time but for now I will say goodbye and good night :surrender:

Thanks to everyone that has supported me (really mean this!) noway I would have got to where I did without this site and everyones help, advice and support. Who knows in 6 months time I might update with some stronger lifts but right now my sessions won't be worth notating.

Gonna get thread locked off for the time being but I will be popping in time to time to see how all the usual suspects are doing with their training so no slacking 

If you wanna support a wardy bro then @strongmanmatt will be grateful of the interest :lol:

Best of luck to everyone with training and life!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sh1t dude !


----------

